# Bikepark Bad Wildbad



## EL_Rey (5. Juli 2006)

möchte demnächst mal nach Bad Wildbad starten ..... hat jemand aktuelle Infos bzgl. dem Bikepark, ich hatte schonmal die Sufu gestartet, ist aber nicht sonderlich ergiebig ....

kann es sein, dass es 2 Downhill und 2 Freeride Strecken gibt ?

vielleicht kann ja jemand aktuelle Bilder der Strecken mal posten bzw. nen Link zu ner Seite auf den man Bilder zu den Strecken findet .....


----------



## Koeni (5. Juli 2006)

Bilder findest du sicher hier im Fotoalbum wenn du nach "Wildbad" suchst.

Es gibt 2x DH, 2x Freeride, Dual, Biker X und n bischen Northshore und Dirt.

Die DHs sind anspruchsvoll, Die Freerides sind langweilig, BikerX ist auch ganz witzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabenbiker (5. Juli 2006)

http://www.bikers-paradise.org/bikepark/index.php
unter "Impressions"


----------



## LimeGreen (5. Juli 2006)

@el-rey : 

sag bescheid wennst fährst, bin viell dann mit am Start...


----------



## KonaFrau (5. Juli 2006)

hi 

lade mich spontan mit ein ! also bitte bescheid geben


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. Juli 2006)

hi
war erst vor kurzem in wildbad.
macht echt laune dort.
ich würde nicht sagen dass die FRs langweilig sind.
haben mittlerweile noch nen kleinen drop und kicker reingebaut.
DH ist extrem schwer aber man kann ja langsam fahren (NUR MIT FULLY)
würde sowieso nich mit nem hardtail hingehen ausser man will nur auf n dirtpark.
is auf jeden fall empfehlenswert dort mal vorbei zu schauen. man hat viele möglichkeiten und is auch relativ preiswert
MfG Dangy


----------



## Marina (9. Juli 2006)

man kann da auch alles mitm ht fahrn, bloß der dh wird dann halt bissl kniffliger, aber fr und BikerX sin garkein problem.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (9. Juli 2006)

naja ich bin 1 mal den downhill mit nem hardtail gefahren.
da kann man nich alles fahren.
wenn du kein fully hast dann leih dir dort lieber eins aus.
macht mehr sinn.


----------



## Marina (10. Juli 2006)

mehr sinn machen tuts klar, da geb ich dir voll recht


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (10. Juli 2006)

danke 
ausserdem bist mit nem HT am ende vom tag so fertig dass du am nächsten tag nix machen kannst. ich bin mit nem HT mit 110mm federweg gefahren und meine handgelenke haben sich beide wie gebrochen angefühlt am nächsten tag. und ich weiss wie sich des anfühlt 
also besser mit Fully


----------



## ricktick (10. Juli 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> da kann man nich alles fahren




Doch kann man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (10. Juli 2006)

ok dann spring mal den 5m drop mit wurzeln in der landung mit nem hardtail.
viel spass im krankenhaus. is n sauladen...   
man kann schon aber ob man da spass dabei hat is die andere frage. und ich denk auch dass man da am bike mehr kaputt als gut macht


----------



## Koeni (10. Juli 2006)

wo is n da n 5m Drop bitte?


----------



## ricktick (10. Juli 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> ok dann spring mal den 5m drop mit wurzeln in der landung mit nem hardtail.
> viel spass im krankenhaus. is n sauladen...
> man kann schon aber ob man da spass dabei hat is die andere frage. und ich denk auch dass man da am bike mehr kaputt als gut macht



Der Drop von dem Du sprichst is nichmal 3m hoch und man kann ihn mit dem Hardtail springen, glaubs mir


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (11. Juli 2006)

der kam mir sehr hoch vor und auch nich HT-tauglich.
aber naja bender springt ja auch 7m mit HT aber der is auch n vollhoden.
ich bin der meinung dass die den drop bisschen kleiner gemacht haben auf dieses jahr.


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juli 2006)

Ohne jemandem hier zu nahe treten zu wollen, das hier sind 5m


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. Juli 2006)

schon verstanden...
ich bin 1,93m gross und hab mich oben hingestellt. dann bin ich auf 5m.
jetzt weisst wie ichs gemeint hab^^
ne ich hab mich einfach verschätzt. aber der drop war letztes jahr viel breiter und höher. und auch weiter rechts.
btw... die DH strecke hat immer mal wieder so 1m bis 1.5m drops drin. is ganz schmackhaft.
bike schnappen und fahren
lohnt sich...
wo sind eig noch geile bikeparks in deutschland (näche stuttgart) wo man günstig geil fahren kann?
MfG Dangy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (14. Juli 2006)

ja wildbad mit ht is hart, wenn nich wirklich voll durchtrainiert bist, ich bin da ja eh bissl schwächer als ihr, also meine handgelenke konnt ich nachm tag mitm ht auch wegschmeißen...
btw wer is alles sonntag in wildbad?


----------



## schwabenbiker (16. Juli 2006)

Ich möchte nur kurz ne Info loswerden für die, die´s interessiert:

*"Das YOZ MAG mit dem Thema "Mountainbike - Slopestyle 06 in Saalbach-Hinterglemm (AUT)" wird am Mittwoch, den 19.07., von 8:30 bis 9:00 wiederholt."*


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. Juli 2006)

fett ey


----------



## Oli69 (18. Juli 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> ja wildbad mit ht is hart, wenn nich wirklich voll durchtrainiert bist, ich bin da ja eh bissl schwächer als ihr, also meine handgelenke konnt ich nachm tag mitm ht auch wegschmeißen...
> btw wer is alles sonntag in wildbad?




Hi Marina,
hab dich zufällig hier gefunden und bin Dir auch noch `ne AW zum Thema schuldig: Demo8 in S ist auch bei B&B ausverkauft..  

Habt ihr freitags mal Lust auf Hirtenteich?

GlG, Oli


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. Juli 2006)

wo is hirtenteich?


----------



## Marina (18. Juli 2006)

grad isses noch bissl schlecht oli, wenn wir ferien ham kein problem  ab m 3.8. haben wir.
und dann jeden verdammten freien tag nach wildbad, yeah


----------



## sPuTn!k (30. Juli 2006)

wisst ihr eigentlich wie viel Leute Wildbad mit ht rocken...
fully verwöhnt? bmx hat null fw und guck dir an was damit gemacht wird


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. Juli 2006)

marina hat zu viel geld dass die jeden freien tag nach wildbad geht


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. Juli 2006)

sPuTn!k schrieb:
			
		

> wisst ihr eigentlich wie viel Leute Wildbad mit ht rocken...
> fully verwöhnt? bmx hat null fw und guck dir an was damit gemacht wird



noch fahr ich HT aber bald bin ich fullyverwöhnt!
is in wildbad aber um einiges angenehmer mit nem fully besonders beim DH


----------



## Marina (30. Juli 2006)

naiiiiin, marina hat ne saisonkarte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (31. Juli 2006)

Letzten Samstag hatte ich die Ehre, mich zum ersten Male im Bikepark von Bad Wildbad umsehen. Bisher hatte ich immer gedacht, da brauchst erst gar nicht hingehen, da fahren sowieso nur lauter Cracks umher. Dieses Vorurteil wurde wohl gleich am Anfang über den Haufen geworfen, als wir noch im Bikeshop unsere Tageskarte gekauft hatten und draussen sich die Teilnehmer für den Tageskurs getroffen hatten.

Am besten hat mir der Biker-X gefallen. Je öfters ich da gefahren bin, desto mehr Spass hat er mir gemacht. Nett fand ich auch den Kärcher Freeridestrecke mit dem Double und den paar netten Schanzen. Leider war die Strecke vom Regen etwas ausgewaschen. Dazu kam noch das Glück, das ein paar irre Wanderer urplötzlich mitten auf der Strecke aufgetaucht sind. Können die die Schilder nicht lesen?? Da steht irgendwas mit "Lebensgefahr" für Fussgänger !!

Wenn wir das nächste Mal nach Wildbad gehen, würden wir gerne mit dem Zug anreisen, da dies doch etwas günstiger als mit dem Auto ist. Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrung gemacht, mit der Bahn ab Stuttgart nach Bad Wildbad?? 
Wie wir bei der Hinfahrt festgestellt hatten, hat die Bahn die Strecke zwischen Wildbad und Pforzheim stellenweise erneuert. 

grüße und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in Wildbad?? Werde wohl diesen Sommer des öftern dort vorbeischauen


----------



## Not a Banshee (31. Juli 2006)

******* nneee und wir wollten ja acuh  hin nur es fuhr keine S-bahn nach wildbad und die DB hate uns net informiert :angry:

naja aber immerhin hab ich dich von hinten schonmal gesehn hehe


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. Juli 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> naiiiiin, marina hat ne saisonkarte




oh ich will acuh eine!
wo wohnst denn dann?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. Juli 2006)

Joachim1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Letzten Samstag hatte ich die Ehre, mich zum ersten Male im Bikepark von Bad Wildbad umsehen. Bisher hatte ich immer gedacht, da brauchst erst gar nicht hingehen, da fahren sowieso nur lauter Cracks umher. Dieses Vorurteil wurde wohl gleich am Anfang über den Haufen geworfen, als wir noch im Bikeshop unsere Tageskarte gekauft hatten und draussen sich die Teilnehmer für den Tageskurs getroffen hatten.
> 
> Am besten hat mir der Biker-X gefallen. Je öfters ich da gefahren bin, desto mehr Spass hat er mir gemacht. Nett fand ich auch den Kärcher Freeridestrecke mit dem Double und den paar netten Schanzen. Leider war die Strecke vom Regen etwas ausgewaschen. Dazu kam noch das Glück, das ein paar irre Wanderer urplötzlich mitten auf der Strecke aufgetaucht sind. Können die die Schilder nicht lesen?? Da steht irgendwas mit "Lebensgefahr" für Fussgänger !!
> 
> ...




hallo
meine kumpels und ich wollte auch mal mit der bahn anreisen weil zu dem zeitpunkt keiner n führerschein hatte!
ich komm aus holzgerlingen was in der nähe von Böblingen ist! kennst du ja vllt!
auf jeden fall haben wir uns von der DB auf der homepage ne route ausspucken lassen und da hieß es dann man mit dem bus nach calw fahren muss! also keine gelegenheit n rad mitzunehmen! ausserdem kostet die karte etwas um die 30... wenn ich mich nich irre.
meine mutter is dann gefahren und wir hatten viel spass!
also das mit der bahn is nich soo billig.
wenn des was ich geschrieben hab falsch is bitte bei mir melden weil so ne anreise mit der bahn von stuttgart wär echt nich schlecht! 
MfG Dangy


----------



## zerg10 (31. Juli 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> meine kumpels und ich wollte auch mal mit der bahn anreisen weil zu dem zeitpunkt keiner n führerschein hatte!
> ich komm aus holzgerlingen was in der nähe von Böblingen ist! kennst du ja vllt!
> auf jeden fall haben wir uns von der DB auf der homepage ne route ausspucken lassen und da hieß es dann man mit dem bus nach calw fahren muss! also keine gelegenheit n rad mitzunehmen! ausserdem kostet die karte etwas um die 30... wenn ich mich nich irre.
> ...



Das geht aber auch anders: Mit dem Regional-Express (Achtung, der Name trügt, das ist ein Bummelzug) nach Karlsruhe und dann von dort aus weiter mit der S-Bahn. So hat's zumindest letztes Jahr ein Exil-Österreicher immer gemacht...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. Juli 2006)

preis und fahrzeit?
paar haben jetzt n führerschein und da muss es schon schnell gehn und billig sein dass wir mit der bahn fahren


----------



## Not a Banshee (31. Juli 2006)

BW ticket rauslassen dann nach pforzheim mitm zug und von dort aus anch wildbad is acuh extrem billig wenn ihr zu fünft mit dem ticket fahrt kostet das für jeden bissi mehr wie 5 euronen und die erste fahrt mit der bergbahn is acuh gratis!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. Juli 2006)

sauber!! danke!
wat is BW?


----------



## Marina (31. Juli 2006)

müsst euch einfach ne verbindung über die bahn-hp rauslassen, des passt dann schon dauert dann auch 2stunden.

ja des war ja mal mega ******* für euch jungs... aber wisst ihr was: der park war voll leer, richtig geil 
konnte unser kleiner neuling gut üben (und glatt bei der ersten abfahrt auf die fresse fliegen )
ts, ihr meintet ja mitm auto fahrn wär doof, hehe 
ne, war echt kacke -.- habs mir schon gedacht, als wir im auto waren war auf den schienen so'n gelbes schienenfahrzeug, da hab ich mich schon gewundert, ob da denn n zug fahren kann...

ja bin ich von hinten nich entzückend anzuschaun? 
gibt ja bestimmt n nächstes mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. Juli 2006)

wie weit weg wohnst du vom bikepark, marina?


----------



## Marina (31. Juli 2006)

in kilometern? öhmm... da fragst mich was  wohne in der nähe von stuttgart in fellbach reicht das?
BW = Baden-Würrtemberg


----------



## BigHitExpert (31. Juli 2006)

Oder nur die richtige Einstellung!!! Hauptsache die bekloppte Bahn fährt wieder. Letztes WE hat die DB ja mal wieder alle im Stich gelassen!


----------



## BigHitExpert (31. Juli 2006)

Wie sieht es mit dem 19. - 20. aus? Wildbad rocken!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. Juli 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> in kilometern? öhmm... da fragst mich was  wohne in der nähe von stuttgart in fellbach reicht das?
> BW = Baden-Würrtemberg



fellbach kenn ich nich aber stuttgart kenn ich! bin auch aus der nähe!
kennst böblingen? is die S1 richtung herrenberg!
fährst du dann immer mit der bahn nach wildbad?
und lohnt sich da ne saisonkarte?


----------



## Marina (1. August 2006)

klar kenn ich bÃ¶blingen, also hÃ¶r mal 
fahren meistens mit der bahn, auÃer n kumpel bekommt den vw-bus, dann fahren wir bis zum ihm (halbe stunde) und von dort mitm auto.
saisonkarte lohnt sich wenn du mintestens 12mal fahren gehst, aber halt nur, wenn du die tageskarten ausnutzen wÃ¼rdest.
ne tageskarte lohnt sich nur, wenn du mind. 7 mal dh/fr fÃ¤hrst, also 7mal die bergbahn brauchst, da sie ja 2â¬ pro fahrt kostet und die tageskarte 22â¬. eine liftkarte nur fÃ¼r oben kostet 10â¬also ist die rechnung ja nachvollziehbar, oder?
ich persÃ¶nlich krieg die saisonkarte schon runter, war damit jetz 2 mal schon fahren, gehe von sonntag bis zum sonntag drauf jeden tag also nochmal 8mal und die letzten 2 male krieg ich locker rein, werden bestimmt auch noch mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (1. August 2006)

ja ich war selber schon n paarmal da und ich hab meine tageskarte immer ganz ausgenutzt! 
bei uns muss man halt eine stunde mim auto fahren! und wenn sowieso ins auto warum dann nich 3 stunden nach winterberg?  wenn schon denn schon...
also ich geh warscheinlcih des 2. wochenende vom august mit paar kumpels nach wildbad! is aber nich sicher wegen arbeiten und wenn dann nur 1 tag!
vllt seh ich ja ne lady auf m big hit rumheizen!


----------



## Marina (1. August 2006)

am 12. (oder 13.)? aber sischa  und 20. bestimmt auch 
vom 6.-13. bin ich wahrscheinlich eh jeden tag da


----------



## Not a Banshee (1. August 2006)

also morgen bin ich mitm dani dort wer noch ?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (1. August 2006)

ich geh jetzt erstmal bis SO nach frankreich und dann mal schaun wies mit schaffen aussieht 
irgendwo muss ja des geld fürs neue bike herkommen.
jo des is glaub dann 12. oder 13. hab aber grad kein kalender hier und bin auch zu faul irgendwas zu machen! hab bis grad geschafft! und morgend noch schule... is echt ********...
jetzt morgen erstmal noch zeugnis kassieren und dann ferien 
bis denn MfG Dangy


----------



## Marina (1. August 2006)

genauuuuu ferien 

was geht ihr dubbl au morgen? @banshee


----------



## Not a Banshee (2. August 2006)

ne leieder morgen net obwohl man es scih überlegen könnte bei einer so hübschen(von hinten zumindest) wie dir hehe


----------



## Marina (3. August 2006)

*lol* 
naja, meine ferien sin ja noch lang, wird schon rigendwann hinhaun 
hab dich ja auch nur so kurz vonner seite gesehn.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> *lol*
> naja, meine ferien sin ja noch lang, wird schon rigendwann hinhaun
> hab dich ja auch nur so kurz vonner seite gesehn.




Salve Marina,
war dieses Jahr auch schon einige Male dort. 
Wie schauts aus, hast Du Lust evtl. mal ne Runde mit mir zu drehen.
Werden wohl dieses und auch nächstes WE wieder unser Unwesen dort treiben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Marina (3. August 2006)

klar, wieso nich? sagst halt per pm oder so bescheid, wenn da bist.
der thread lässt ja wohl vermuten, dass ich öfters mal da bin


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> klar, wieso nich? sagst halt per pm oder so bescheid, wenn da bist.
> der thread lässt ja wohl vermuten, dass ich öfters mal da bin



Ok, entweder Sa oder So. Gebe Dir dann Feedback. 
Was fährst Du dort am meisten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (3. August 2006)

imp prinzip alles außer den dh, aus 2 gründen:
1. bin ihn noch nie gefahren, fahr ja erst seit nem knappen jahr.
2. würd ichs mir grad schon zutraun, kann ihn aber nich fahren, weil ich meinen big hit rahmen verkaufe und da die chance mich lang zu legen dann doch recht hoch is, lass ich es lieber, damit keine zusätzlichen macken mehr rein kommen, da ich halt schon einen käufer habe...

wie siehts bei dir aus?

Samstag sind wir nich da, Sonntag aber auf jeden Fall (wenn du diese woche meinst)


----------



## Koeni (3. August 2006)

Ich bin Samstag oder Sonntag auch da. Dach vielleicht alleine komm wär es nicht schlecht, wenn ich mich irgendwo mit dran hängen könnte, weil ich kein Bock hab nach nem Sturz total verbeult ne halbe Stunde oder länger zu warten, bis mich jemand findet. Mein Tempo würde ich als knapp über Durchschnitt bezeichnen 

Ach ja, ich fahr ausschließlich Dh und kauf Einzelfahrten unten an der Talstation.

Gruß Koni


----------



## Hecklerin23 (3. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> imp prinzip alles außer den dh, aus 2 gründen:
> 1. bin ihn noch nie gefahren, fahr ja erst seit nem knappen jahr.
> 2. würd ichs mir grad schon zutraun, kann ihn aber nich fahren, weil ich meinen big hit rahmen verkaufe und da die chance mich lang zu legen dann doch recht hoch is, lass ich es lieber, damit keine zusätzlichen macken mehr rein kommen, da ich halt schon einen käufer habe...
> 
> ...



Ja sauber, Sonntag klingt perfekt. 
Ich würde gerne mal wieder die anderen Strecken fahren. Dieses Jahr habe ich mich bisher aus Trainingsgründen nur auf dem DH rumgetrieben. Dann sollten wir uns Samstag hier noch mal kurzschließen.


----------



## Marina (3. August 2006)

alles klar, also ich bin auf jeden fall da. wenn ich dann meine sau hab können wir den dh ja mal in erwägung ziehn


----------



## ricktick (3. August 2006)

Sonst noch jemand am Sonntag da?
Ich bekomm mein neues Dualrad und muss es am Sonntag ausprobieren


----------



## Marina (3. August 2006)

ui forumtreffen  loki87 und catweasel1981 sind bei mir dabei.
sonntag und nächste woche sin echt viele da.cooooole sache


----------



## Koeni (3. August 2006)

also, dann peil ich auch mal sonntag an


----------



## Hecklerin23 (4. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar, also ich bin auf jeden fall da. wenn ich dann meine sau hab können wir den dh ja mal in erwägung ziehn



Gerne, fahre den auch erst seit diesem Jahr. Macht echt Spaß und ist gar nicht so dramatisch wie man mir immer erzählt hat. Allerdings ähneln meine Abfahrten Stellenweise immer noch einem Trailversuch und aus der ca. 3km langen Abfahrt schaffe ich es erstaunlicherweise eine ca. 5km lange Abfahrt zu fahren  Also dann bis spätestens Sonntag


----------



## Marina (4. August 2006)

na dann seh ich meiner ersten abfahrt schonmal etwas positiver entgegen  wird zwar mehr ein purzeln statt fahren werden, aber was solls 
dann ihr alle bis sonntag  sehen uns ja alle sicher dort.
btw: sonntag wirds kalt und es regnet, zieht euch warm an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (4. August 2006)

"....as Baden-Württemberg-Ticket bietet als Angebot im 3-Löwen-Takt beliebig viele Fahrten an einem Tag für nur 25,- EUR hier im Internet oder am Automaten (im DB Reisezentrum 27,- EUR). Für bis zu fünf Personen oder Eltern mit beliebig vielen eigenen Kindern. Ohne Kilometerbegrenzung in Baden-Württemberg! Auch als Single für nur 17,- EUR!..."

Schaut euch einfach diesen Link hier an:
http://www.bahn.de/-S:PtVOR9:eaZob9...awue/bahnregional/freizeit/bawue_ticket.shtml

Für alle die zu faul zum lesen sind:
5 Personen, 1 Tag, 25 übers Internet, 27 im DB Reisezentrum, kann benutzen so oft man will: RB, RE, IRE und S-Bahn, pro Fahrrad 3,50 (Fahrradkarte ist ebenfalls für dn ganzen Tag gültig)

Ich hoffe, ich konnte weiter helfen.

Ride on !!


----------



## Marina (4. August 2006)

25â¬ wenn mans am kartenautomaten holt  also nich Ã¼bern tisch ziehen lassen liebe leute.


----------



## Koeni (5. August 2006)

Hi,
ich hab gerade nochmal die Wettervorhersage angeschaut. Ich komm doch nicht.
Bin sowieso schon erkältet. Nasse Strecke wär nicht so schlimm, aber es sieht doch sehr nach Regen aus.
Unter der Woche komm ich dann wahrscheinlich mal.
Ich mach dann solange mal nen Ölwechsel an meiner Gabel...


----------



## Marina (5. August 2006)

ts, schönwetter-fahrer  nene, passt schon. sehn uns bestimmt die nächste woche ma 
hecklerin wie stehts bei euch?


----------



## Koeni (5. August 2006)

Nee, ich hab nur gerade wenig Kohle und will das wertvolle Geld nicht "im Regen liegen lassen"


----------



## GS Collezione (5. August 2006)

Servus miteinander,

bin wahrscheinlich Morgen am Sommerberg auch am Start.
Sollte mal wieder ein bißchen DH trainieren.  
Würd mich freuen ein paar bekannte Gesichter dort anzutreffen.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (5. August 2006)

und wer sind die bekannten gesichter?
bist du der ausm fitnessstudio? 

@koeni: jaja schon ok  war ja nur spaß


----------



## Hamshire (5. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Will mich hier mal eben einklinken, weil ich paar Fragen zu Wildbad hätte  

Würd gern mit paar Jungs übers WE nach Wildbad.
Wir kommen eigentlich eher aus der CC ecke, würden aber gerne mal in Wildbad die Sau raus lassen .
Technisch sind wir alles gewohnt was uns auf der Strecke unter die Räder kommt und mit HT und Tour-Fully machbar ist - nur mit Angelegten Strecken in Bikeparks haben wir keine erfahrung, deshalb hät ich einfach mal paar Fragen an die Pros hier!

Da wir kein Platz zum Transport der Bikes haben müssten wir eh vor ort welche leihen.  Welche Leihbikes sind als allrounder zu empfehlen?

Auf der HP von Wildbad heisst es:



> Die Streckenbenutzung ist nur in Verbindung mit einer gültigen Lift-/Bergbahnkarte und komplettem Protektorensatz (Helm, Brust- und Rückenpanzer, Ellbogen- und Knieschoner) erlaubt!



heisst das wir müssen kompletten Satz ausleihen um Fahren zu dürfen, oder ist das nur eine Standartsatz um sich aus der Haftung bei Unfällen raus zu halten? 

Ausm CC sind wir alle gewohnt mit Klickern zu fahren. kann man die Strecken mit Klickern befahren oder währe das Fatal?  

Freu mich auf eure Antworten und vielleicht sieht man sich zwischen 25.-27.8  

MFG


----------



## Koeni (5. August 2006)

Also grundsätzlich kann man in Wildbad auch als Anfänger Spaß haben, wenn man aber das erste Mal in nen Park fährt, ist es sicher nicht DER Park, den ich empfehlen würde.
Ich will nix unterstellen, aber der DH dürfte für den Anfang ne Runde zu heftig sein. Die Freeridestrecken und BikerX sind eigentlich für jeden machbar. Mit nem CC-Bike hätte ich da aber auch keinen Spaß.
Deshalb lieber Bikes ausleihen. Ohne Protektoren lassen die Euch sowieso nicht los, und das ist auch gut so und hat seinen Grund.

Für den Anfang würde ich nicht empfehlen mit Klickies zu fahren, damit man ein sicheres Gefühl hat und auch mal den Fuß absetzen kann. Im Downhill und Dual werden sowohl Klicks, als auch Flats gefahren. Das ist Ansichtssache.

Gruß Koni


----------



## Hamshire (5. August 2006)

Thx schonmal für die erste Antwort!

Ja Bikes ausleihen is schonmal klar 
Die Passage mit der Protektoren-Pflicht hat mich nur gewundert, weil ich vor 5(?) Jahren mal am Geißkopf war und es da keine Pflicht gab.

Nee der DH muss ned gleich zu Anfang sein - is klar


----------



## GS Collezione (5. August 2006)

Servus,

über solche Fragen freue ich mich immer wieder, denn so haben wir alle mal angefangen  .

Finde gut, daß Ihre eure Bikes Zuhause laßt, denn mit CC Bikes werdet Ihr keinen Spass haben die Strecken so richtig abzurocken.

Wichtig für das fahren im Bikepark ist: 
- der Protektorenschutz ( Körper, Ellenbogen und Knie ) 
- Kopfschutz ( Fullface Helm)
- Handschutz ( Fingerhandschuhe )
desweiteren würde ich euch empfehlen eure Klickies ( Schuhe ) Zuhause zu lassen.

Am Anfang würde ich euch empfehlen Endurobikes auszuleihen, denn die sind günstiger und reichen für euren Zweck vollkommen aus.
Am besten ist wenn Ihr, nachdem Ihr eure Bikes und Protektoren habt, euch von einem Lokal die Strecken erklären laßt oder noch besser mit diesem mal die Strecke abfahrt.

So nun dann wünsche ich euch Viel Spass in BW ! 

PS. Vielleicht packt euch ja auch das DH - Freeride Fieber wie es mir beim ersten Mal ergangen ist.

Greetz


----------



## Loki87 (5. August 2006)

leiht euch n liberator dort, wird wohl am besten sein. (freerider)
denn die frage war ja nich, was sie fürn bike kaufen sollen, gelle GS? 
ansonsten geb ich meinen vorrednern zu deinen fragen recht.


----------



## Stiernacken (6. August 2006)

Ich war heut auch da. War lustig. Ich war dann übrigens der der mal am bikerx stand und n bisle foddogedingst hat. Wer meint er wär mir vor die Linse gefahren, kann sich gern bei mir melden. Und wer Marina mal übern Table fliegen sehn will, kann sich auch bei mir melden. Bzw. bei ihr *g* Ansonsten wars heut lustig. Nich allzuviel los und is am bike fast nix kaputt gegangen  
Bis nächsten Sonntag dann in Wildbad
Gruß Phil


----------



## Marina (6. August 2006)

gut nur, dass loki87 der sascha is 
war schon lustig heut  
bruchpiloten waren wohl nich da?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (7. August 2006)

Salve Marina,
wir waren gestern out of order. Haben uns kurzfristig dazu entschlossen mal ein Wochenende zu pausieren. Seit April ist bei uns kein WE ohne biken vergangen. Hat aber mal gut getan 2 Tage rumzugammeln. Die nächsten Wochen sind wir aber bestimmt wieder in WB. Vor allem haben meine bessere Hälfte und ich ab nächster Woche Urlaub und werden sicher auch mal unter der Woche in WB vorbeischaun. Gebe Dir dann noch mal Bescheid, evtl. klappts ja dann  
Grüße und eine fröhliche Woche
Tanja


----------



## ricktick (7. August 2006)

Stiernacken schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heut auch da. War lustig. Ich war dann übrigens der der mal am bikerx stand und n bisle foddogedingst hat. Wer meint er wär mir vor die Linse gefahren, kann sich gern bei mir melden. Und wer Marina mal übern Table fliegen sehn will, kann sich auch bei mir melden. Bzw. bei ihr *g* Ansonsten wars heut lustig. Nich allzuviel los und is am bike fast nix kaputt gegangen
> Bis nächsten Sonntag dann in Wildbad
> Gruß Phil



Hast du'n weisses Santa Cruz Blur 4x drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty87 (7. August 2006)

So, bald komm ich auch mal in den Bikepark und wie s der Zufall will wohl nach Wildbad  - der perfekte Anfängerpark 

Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall mit meinem Ht anrücken, wofür hab ichs denn sonst *g* Die meisten Strecken werden sich doch auch mit nem Cube Flying Circus (freeridemäßig aufgebaut) machen lassen!? 

Der Freeride wird ja als leicht eingestuft, gibts noch irgendwas Fr/DH mäßiges mit dem man beginnen kann? Oder solte man sich glaich mal die volle Kante à lá DH geben? Welecher der beiden DHs ist einfacher/flowiger^^?

und ist diese Strecke "Magura Northshore Trial" jetzt mehr Northshore oder Trial?? 

Hats in WB auch kleinere Drops fürn Anfang, also so  bis 1,5m?? Weil an 3m werde ich mich wohl eher nicht versuchen wollen 

so, das wars mit den Fragen fürn Anfang... greez Matze


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (7. August 2006)

ja bei dem northshore is n 50cm und n ca. 1,50m drop drin. beide male mit holzlandung.


----------



## Joachim1980 (7. August 2006)

na, den 1,5m drop im Northshore wollt ich nicht gerade sooo zum anfang droppen. Da hab ich schon "schiß" wenn ich nur davor stehe...   Aber falls am Samstag jemand es versuchen sollte, kann ich mich daneben hinstellen und die Bruchlandung mit der DigiCam aufnehmen...


----------



## Marina (7. August 2006)

der is nich arg hoch, des klappt schon.
und vom dh würd ich vorallem mitm HT zu anfang die finger lassen, wirst nich glücklich werden denk ich. wenn alles andere dort gut kannst würd ich den dh antasten. is nur meine meinung, wenn du denkst du packst es gleich, dann ab dafür 
ich würd halt mal den dh ablaufen und anschaun, dann willst glaub nichmehr fleich am anfang 
@ricktick: der gehört zu mir, also drauf bist ja, hast ja gesehn, schick ich dir nachher denk noch krieg grad die dateien geschickt.


----------



## Scotty87 (8. August 2006)

Super, thx für die Antworten 

Werds wohl so machen, das ich den DH vorher mal besichtige^^ - aber wenn man halt mal im Bikepark is muss man ja eigentlich auch mal runter, wofür gibts vorne am bike FW bzw dann halt Protektoren und nen Helm 

Northshores sind ansich ja sehr geil und rein theoretisch sind 1,50 ja ned so viel - nur dummerweise eben rein theoretisch :G: Samstag bin ich noch ned dort, aber wenn ich hinfahre melde ich mich bei dir, Joachim1980, dann kannst mein Versuch filmen  weil vor drops hab ich nur am zweitmeisten Respekt (davor sind noch Doubles)... wird schon hinhauen, wie das Wort Drop ja schon sagt, man muss sich nur "fallen lassen" und so schwer ist das ja ned...

jetzt aber doch nochmal die Frage: welcher DH ist schwerer??


----------



## Hecklerin23 (8. August 2006)

Scotty87 schrieb:
			
		

> Super, thx für die Antworten
> 
> jetzt aber doch nochmal die Frage: welcher DH ist schwerer??



Gute Frage, ich würde behaupten, das beide nicht gerade leicht sind.
Beides machbar, aber man sollte schon etwas Gefühl fürs Rad und einen guten Gleichgewichtssinn besitzen. Einfach mal runterfahren ist bei beiden Strecken nicht drin. Am besten beide zuerst anschauen. Mit dem Hartail wirds rough, das kann ich Dir zu beiden Strecken schon mal sagen. Man sollte mit kleineren Kanten zurechtkommen. Denn umfahren kann man die nicht immer vor allem auf dem neuen DH nicht. Ich fahre den DH auch erst seit diesem Jahr und muss sagen, wenn man ihn kennt und weiß wo die Tücken liegen machts echt Spaß, aber die ersten Abfahrten glichen bei mir eher einem Trailpacours. Fallstudien auf den Steinen tun mächtig weh und können fatale Folgen für das Rad haben. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche  
Schau Dir die Strecken an, arbeite Dich Stück für Stück runter, dann wirst Du Deinen Spaß haben. Aber Vorsicht bitte, die Strecken sind als Fahrer schwer einzusehen und es ist an manchen Stücken nicht an bremsen zu denken. Wenn Du die Strecke abläufst, halte Dich hinter dem Absperrband. Leider stehen oftmal immer noch zu viele Lebensmüde mitten auf der Stecke.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. August 2006)

Scotty87 schrieb:
			
		

> Super, thx für die Antworten
> 
> ...weil vor drops hab ich nur am zweitmeisten Respekt *(davor sind noch Doubles)*... wird schon hinhauen, wie das Wort Drop ja schon sagt, man muss sich nur "fallen lassen" und so schwer ist das ja ned...
> 
> jetzt aber doch nochmal die Frage: welcher DH ist schwerer??




die doubles im 4x was ja eigendich tables sind sind nich schwer zu springen! und wenn man dort 4 mal gefahren ist und die strecke kennt dann kann mans richtig krachen lassen.
ich hatte vor dem drop schon mehr schiss weil des ziemlich hoch aussieht wenn man oben steht. ist aber ziemlcih einfach zu springen.


----------



## Scotty87 (8. August 2006)

joa, dann werde ich das so machen wie ihr das sagt  -  anguggen, dann testen, eigentlich wie bei anderen Strecken im Wald auch 

Jetzt nur noch nen Termin mit dem Herrn Nachbar ausmachen und ab dafür


----------



## Not a Banshee (8. August 2006)

wer isn am next samstag dort ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (8. August 2006)

der diese woche oder der nächste woche?
also diese woche: ich ^^


----------



## Not a Banshee (8. August 2006)

nö leider nextes mal!


----------



## Marina (8. August 2006)

dann eben nich


----------



## Scotty87 (8. August 2006)

Na dann wünsch ich dir/euch mal gutes Wetter (mir selber natürlich auch) 

Wie oft kommt man denn so an einem Tag runter, so als durchschnittlich guter  "Anfänger" (is ja ne definitionssache^^), der zwar mal gas gibt, aber die STrecken nicht sowas von runtershreddert??  bzw (is vllt einfacher) wie oft fahrt ihr an nem ganzen Tag?


----------



## Marina (8. August 2006)

es kommt drauf an was du fährst.
bikerX kriegst problemlos über 20mal hin, freeride und dh is halt so ne sache, als anfänger brauchst zumindest aufm dh schon n weilchen runter und die bahn fährt eben je nach bedarf alle halbe oder alle viertel stunde. also 10mal dh zu schaffen is recht schwer...


----------



## Stiernacken (8. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> der diese woche oder der nächste woche?
> also diese woche: ich ^^




waah.. nich samstag!

S O N N T A G !! weil da is dann auch: ICH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (8. August 2006)

sonntag doch auch phil


----------



## Stiernacken (8. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag doch auch phil



dann gehts ab  north shore ich komme! hoffentlich pissts net so, sonst wird des wieder nix


----------



## Joachim1980 (11. August 2006)

Wir wollten morgen eigentlich zu viert nach Wildbad um wieder die Sau raus zulassen. Wegen dem Wetter haben wir uns aber dagegen entschieden und die Sache um eine Woche verschoben. Sind halt alle a bissl Weicheier  Das mit den Fotos am Northshore Drop findet dann erst übernächsten Samstag statt. Könnt ja morgen dann noch heimlich üben...

Ride on !!!


----------



## GS Collezione (11. August 2006)

Servus,

werde Morgen höchstwahrscheinlich in BW am Start sein.
Sollte mal wieder ein bißchen fahren den nächstes WE is Tabarz angesagt 

Wer wird morgen am Start sein?


----------



## GS Collezione (12. August 2006)

Jo servus miteinander,

war heute in Bad Wildbad.
War richtig super 
Bin zusammen mit Bremsman aus KA gefahren, ansonsten war der DH 1 frei wie Morgens um 3.00 auf der Autobahn.

Na denn bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Bremsman (12. August 2006)

hi gs war sehr spaßig heute sende noch schöne grüße aus dem schönen Karlsruhe  viel erfolg nächste woche !!1
und weißt ja ganz links halten  
gruß Bremsman
melde dich wenn du das nächste mal nach bw gehst


----------



## Marina (12. August 2006)

hey hey, wir waren heute (oh wunder ) auch wieder da. haben heut erfahren, dass der X endlich mal gerichtet wird *freu*
hab mir heut mein hüftgold demoliert... aber nur bissl aufgeschürft 
der tony dagegen... oh oh, der is grad im krankenhaus seine schulter checken lassen...
wer is morgen da?!


----------



## ricktick (12. August 2006)

Ich bin vielleicht da, aber nur zum DH fahren.


----------



## Marina (12. August 2006)

boah shit -.- der tony (der mit dem demo) hat wahrscheinlich nen bizepsbänderriss (oder abriss? wie auch immer...) aber vielleicht op, so'n mist!
aber wir sin morgen trotzdem da, er fährt halt nich.


----------



## ricktick (13. August 2006)

Das is ma beschissen.
Wie issn das passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (13. August 2006)

is einfach bloß inner Kurve übern Lenker abgegangen, sah garnich schlimm aus, hat sich über die Schulter abgerollt und dann hat ihm no nix weh getan. (hatte sich bloß den Lenker verbogen ) dann oben ausm Lift ausgestiegen und dann wars ziemlich schlimm, konnte nichmal mehr die Bremse ziehn und so... 
Montag wiss mer mehr 
Sin heute doch nich nach wildbad. mir tut vom Sturz auch noch alles weh und Wetter... naja, nich so dolle 
waren ja fast die ganze Woche über


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. August 2006)

HARDCORE  
ich wünschte ich könnte dabei sein!


----------



## Marina (15. August 2006)

naaaaa, wer is donnerstag und sonntag dabei?


----------



## BigHitExpert (15. August 2006)

Samstag sind der Jay und ich in Wildbad


----------



## Marina (15. August 2006)

ach wer hätts gedacht... jemand mit big hit


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (16. August 2006)

ich bin vielleicht am sonntag mit nem ausgeliehenen liberator in wildbad...


----------



## Not a Banshee (16. August 2006)

samstag samstag weil mo. muss ich wieder arbeiten :arg:


----------



## Marina (16. August 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin vielleicht am sonntag mit nem ausgeliehenen liberator in wildbad...



wieso so zögerlich mit "..."? 

@banshee: neiiiiiin, sonntag  und morgen natürlich, hehe!


----------



## BigHitExpert (16. August 2006)

@Marina : Big Hit muss sein. Der Rest ist doch sonst fast nur Dreck! Warum seit ihr nicht am Sa da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (16. August 2006)

Bei gutem Wetter bin ich Sonntag vielleicht auch da


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (16. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> wieso so zögerlich mit "..."?



warum zögerlich? und vorallem mit was?
sorry is mir zu hoch...


----------



## Not a Banshee (16. August 2006)

ok gut das ihr alle am samstag kommt um zu erleben wie man richtig richtig den Downhill sch..lecht runterfahren kann 

also weiß einer von euch ob die bahn wieder bis BW fährt!?


----------



## Stiernacken (16. August 2006)

und wehe ihr fahrt euch am Donnerstag wieder alle kaputt... dann gibbet Ärger


----------



## verbrannter (16. August 2006)

servus...habs nun seit mittlerweile viel zu langer zeit vor mal nach wildbad zu gehen is bloss immer dran gescheitert, das meine fahrgelegnehiten abgesprungen sind...daher die frage wie kommt ihr denn eigentlich alle so hin, ich schaetz einfach mal, dass ihr nich alle im besitz eines eigenen mehrspurigen vehikels seid.


----------



## FReeRiDe-RP (16. August 2006)

Ahoi, 

morgen ist's mein erstes Mal... Biken in Bad Wildbad. 
Sollte mich morgen jemand erblicken, darf er mich ruhig ansprechen - ich brauche da dann bestimmt dringend Hilfe  ! 

Bis denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (16. August 2006)

aloahe was isn jetzt mit der bahn fährt die nach BW oder net thnx!?


----------



## BigHitExpert (16. August 2006)

Laut bahn.de ist da keine Störung auf der Strecke Pforzheim - Bad Wildbad. Das heißt also freie Fahrt!!


----------



## MB-Locke (17. August 2006)

hi,

ich plane auch, am Sa mit ein paar Kumpels aufzutauchen...
Mal sehen was das Wetter macht... die Sonne wird uns ja jetzt schon lange versprochen 

Ich fahr ein olivgrünes Fusion Freak, wer mich erkennt, darf mich gerne ansprechen 

Greets

MB-Locke


----------



## Loki87 (17. August 2006)

wer probs in wildbad hat: einfach anquatschen


----------



## Marina (17. August 2006)

genauuuuu, ich bin ja ned so schwer zu erkennen 

@verbannter: mit der bahn


----------



## Not a Banshee (17. August 2006)

wie jetzt kommt ihr alle am samstag? *freu*


----------



## verbrannter (17. August 2006)

leider sagt die bahn mir, dass ich mit dem bus nach pforzheim fahren sollte und ich glaub, da freut sich der busfahrer nich so  
faehrt nich vielleicht von sindelfingen los oder so ?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. August 2006)

also es is sicher!!! ich bin am SO in wildbad...
aber meine mama fährt    
also vielleicht sieht man sich ja wenn jmd am SO da is...


----------



## Stiernacken (17. August 2006)

ich bin auch dabei. und wenn marina dran denkt bringt se meine kamera wieder mit.
*freu schon auf sonntag*

Samstag geht bei mir nicht, weil wegen Freitag Abend Rockfabrik und so


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. August 2006)

ab wann seit ihr da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (17. August 2006)

ab 10:20Uhr denk ich mal 

@banshee: am SONNTAG!


----------



## BigHitExpert (17. August 2006)

@Banshee: Leg mal die Karten auf den Tisch. Warum kannst du eigentlich nicht am Sonntag???? Weil du Montag wieder zur Arbeit mußt?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. August 2006)

wann macht denn der lift/bikeshop auf???
denk mal bin ab 10 dort...


----------



## MB-Locke (17. August 2006)

also ich kann das verstehen, wenn er nach so einem Tag richtig heizen noch einen Tag dazwischen haben will, bevor er wieder zur Arbeit muss... leider ham net alle Ferien oder Urlaub  ...aber meiner kommt dann auch noch u. da gehts wahrscheinlich nach Saalbach oder in die Richtung 

bin Sa auch da, wie gesagt *freu)


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. August 2006)

oh hab gerade gesehen dass es bisschen regnen soll am SO!!
mir ********gal ich komm trotzdem.
war schonmal jmd bei regen in wildbad? wie isses da dann so?


----------



## BigHitExpert (17. August 2006)

Nass


----------



## ricktick (17. August 2006)

Muha, recht haste, nass wie sonst


----------



## Loki87 (17. August 2006)

ach, nass is doch geil, da sin die strecken richtig griffig 
solangs nich schüttet passts doch. und schau lieber am abend zuvor in wetterbericht auf der seite von wildbad, des ich recht verlässlich.
boah heut war da voll die plage von fliegenen ameisen!


----------



## BigHitExpert (17. August 2006)

Wie sind denn eigentlich die neu gemachten Strecken. Besser als vorher?
Bin vor kurzem in Bischofsmais gewesen um die neuen Strecken zu testen und die sind verdammt langsam geworden!! Nicht, dass das in BW auch passiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (17. August 2006)

neu gemachte strecken? was für neu gemachte strecken?
der dh is bissl gerichtet, aber sonst...
da is nix gerichtet


----------



## Joachim1980 (18. August 2006)

Habe gerade mit der Auskunft der dt. Bahn telefoniert. Diesen Samstag läuft mit der Bahnd alles normal zwischen Pforzheim und Bad Wildbad. Also kein Schienenersatzverkehr mit dem Bus.


----------



## MB-Locke (18. August 2006)

Joachim1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade mit der Auskunft der dt. Bahn telefoniert. Diesen Samstag läuft mit der Bahnd alles normal zwischen Pforzheim und Bad Wildbad. Also kein Schienenersatzverkehr mit dem Bus.



na also, dann können wir ja loslegen! 

Wann bist du dort? Ich werd so gegen (8 Uhr mit dem Auto losfahren... sind dann ca. 9.30 dort.

Gruß u. bis morgen dann

Gunnar


----------



## Marina (18. August 2006)

ihr geht zusammen und joachim darf nich im auto mitfahren? ja wie gemein si das denn?


----------



## MB-Locke (18. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> ihr geht zusammen und joachim darf nich im auto mitfahren? ja wie gemein si das denn?



joachim fährt ja nicht alleine mit dem Zug... 
wir sind schon zu 3. bei mir im Auto u. vielmehr gehen mit Bikes halt net rein 

auf jeden Fall muss morgen gutes Wetter werden, dann können wir richtig Gas geben  *freu*


----------



## Not a Banshee (18. August 2006)

ok damn ich bin morgen mitm biggie dort achtet einfach auf einen mit style und einen ohne style mitm bleiklotz auf der strecke (d.h. für euch nur vorsichtig und langsam rechts überholen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHitExpert (18. August 2006)

@Banshee: Wo willst du denn jetzt noch so schnell nen Bleiklotz für dich herbekommen??? Wir treffen uns morgen um 7:45 in HN am Hbf? Ich hab das Ticket dann schon gekauft! 
@Marina: Das letzte Mal als ich da war wollten sie den 4X ein wenig ausbessern. Der DH war da schon gerichtet. Sind in der 4X Strecke immer noch diese Tiefen Löcher drin?


----------



## Marina (18. August 2006)

achso, das meintest du. naja, es geht, sie haben ein bisschen was gemacht... aber die lange rinne am vorletzten table is noch da... meine hüfte hat sich dafür bedankt -.-*


----------



## BigHitExpert (18. August 2006)

Heißt also ne Schüppe Sand mitnehmen!? Hat's dich gelegt? Ist aber nur ne blauer Fleck, oder?


----------



## Not a Banshee (18. August 2006)

ne du honkyboy morgen um 8:15 aufm lidl parkplatz!
und ich bring ide mucke mit !
naja bleiklötze bekommste heutzutage in jedem Baumarktladen


----------



## Marina (18. August 2006)

bissl aufgekratzt, schürfwunde halt, paar blaue flecken und n etwas schmerzender arm, bin aber weiter gefahrn, so schlimm wars auch wieder nich 
Bin ja schließlich kein Girlie und heul gleich 

aber's geht gut zum fahren, man sollte halt nich wie ich n CrossUp machen, den Lenker nich wieder ganz grade haben und dann die blöde Rinne erwischen, die einem dann das Vorderrad weghaut...
Wenn die Landung eben is macht das ja nix, aber da.... persönliches Pech


----------



## BigHitExpert (18. August 2006)

Ne Kumpel von mir hat sich an der Stelle auch den Lenker verdrehen lassen. Und dass ohne X Up! Die müssen da dringend was an der Strecke machen!!


----------



## Marina (18. August 2006)

naja, jetz weiß ich ja wo die rinne is


----------



## BigHitExpert (18. August 2006)

Wenn wir morgen noch ne Stück von dir finden sollten bringen wir es dir mit! 
@Banshee: Lass Biene Maja und Benjamin Blümchen Zuhause. Die Mugge in meinem Auto reicht schon !


----------



## MB-Locke (18. August 2006)

na denn... tifft man sich bestimmt auf Parkplatz oder auf der Piste... ich glaub, ihr überholt mich dann, so der Freak bin ich denn auch net 
Wenn ihr wahrscheinlich an der 4x Strecken einen mit ne olivgrünen Freak trefft, dann bin ich das... quatscht mich einfach mal an, ich will mal sehen, wer hier so hinter den Nick-Names steckt 

Greets u. *freu*


----------



## Not a Banshee (18. August 2006)

HA       HA            ...sehr witzig ich lach mich tot wenn du meine mucke hörst bekommste lust aufs biken und die girlies   stehe glein um dein auto rum haha und das net nur wegen mir baby 

ähm MR. mb-locke ist es acuh ok wenn ich dich nur bissi anstupse während cih stürze oder soll cih dich von hinten dumm anmchn?! *spaß*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHitExpert (18. August 2006)

@ MB-Locke: Schau auch nach nem Typen mit nem Banshee Scream Fahrer und rotem SixSixOne Helm und nem BigHit Fahrer mit SixSixOne Oberkörperprotektor. Der GTC in silber aus Hannover gehört auch zu uns.


----------



## Not a Banshee (18. August 2006)

woha woha du proller du blos weil du nen GTC fährst  aber oki du nimmst mich ja mit haha dann schua ma mal wie wir the next time mitm Dodge Ram dort ankommen ..


----------



## Marina (19. August 2006)

mann mann bin ich froh, dass ich morgen ned in Wildbad bin


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> mann mann bin ich froh, dass ich morgen ned in Wildbad bin



Dafür aber am Sonntag...


----------



## MB-Locke (19. August 2006)

@marina: besser wäre heute und morgen


----------



## Not a Banshee (19. August 2006)

öyöy ihr kommt alle heute oder verpasst meinen strip


----------



## Marina (19. August 2006)

na dann freu ich mich ja, dass ich Sonntag geh


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. August 2006)

ich auch, auch wenns wetter nich so klasse werden soll...


----------



## Marina (19. August 2006)

ach was, stell dich ned so an, des wird scho^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (19. August 2006)

Hi,
weiß jemand von Euch,der in den letzten Tagen mal in Wildbad war, ob es noch möglich ist, dass man im Tal Einzelfahrten kauft?
Oder geht das nur noch mit Tageskarte?

Danke


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> ach was, stell dich ned so an, des wird scho^^




ich stell mich nich an. aber ein kumpel is schon abgesprungen und geht nich mit.
komm dann halt nur mit 1 kumpel...


----------



## ringle79 (19. August 2006)

Klar, das geht noch mit den Einzelkarten! Allerdings darf man nur immer eine Fahrt nacheinander lösen, sonst gibt´s anscheinend Probleme!!


----------



## verbrannter (19. August 2006)

ach so schlecht sieht des wetter doch eigentlich nichmal aus...einzwei tropfen werdens, dafuer isses nich so heiss...
wie schauts eigentlich bei euch aus, die mit der bahn von stuttgart aus fahren bw-ticket oder irgendwas anderes, ansonsten koennte man sich ja vielleicht zusammenschliessen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. August 2006)

meine mama fährt    
sonst würde ich auch mit der bahn fahren was aber für mich im moment die teurere lösung ist.
nächste saison hab ich mein führerschein dann is alles kein problem mehr.


----------



## verbrannter (19. August 2006)

na dann hast glueck eine so nette frau mutter zu haben ... sie hat nich zufaellig noch platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. August 2006)

sieht schlecht aus weil wir keine bikes mitnehmen können =)
meine mutter und ihr freund nehmen ihre mit zum "touren" fahren und mein kumpel und ich leihen bikes aus.


----------



## Bremsman (20. August 2006)

das mit den einzelfahrten sehen sie überhaupt nicht mehr gern 
haben das letzte mal ganz schön rumgestresst !!! 
vielleicht sieht man sich ja nacher werde auch am start sein 
aber halt nur auf der dh strecke  
Gruß Bremsman
auch wenns schwer fällt sende schöne grüße von BADEN an die SCHWABEN!!!!


----------



## Not a Banshee (20. August 2006)

äähhmm aloahe an die die gestern im BW waren da hat doch so ein Menscht (fotograf) bilder gemacht wisst ihr ob der auch bilder von einem mitm Banshee (rotem sixsixone) und einem mitm Bighit und (schwarzem helm)?

danke schonmal!

und es war gestern einfach nur geil trotz heutigem muskelkater!

@locke next time gibts ne revange (keine ahnung wie man das schreibt)
und dann wirds beim rennen auch tote geben


----------



## BigHitExpert (20. August 2006)

Muskelkater? Woher hast du den denn? Und das mit der Revange ist gesetzt. Nächster Termin könnte ja schon nächste Woche sein. Ab dem 8.09 sieht es dann aber bei mir langsam schlecht aus.


----------



## Not a Banshee (20. August 2006)

haha oha joa schauma mal!
muskelkater kennst du ja net sorry hatte vergessen den die voraussetzung dafür is Muskeln


----------



## MB-Locke (20. August 2006)

Hi Leutz,

ja, gestern war ja wohl sehr funny! 

Ich habe ein Bild von euch bzw. mein Kumpel hat von BHE eines aufm 4x "geschossen"... leider komm ich da noch nicht ran, weil seine HP grad leider off ist  da sind auch noch weitere Bilder von gestern drauf. Ich zieh mir die dann mal rüber u. dann stell ich se hier rein...

Bin mal gespannt, was die zu erzählen ham, die heute waren... wir hatten auf jeden Fall gestern besseres Wetter  

Mich hats doch tatsächlich auf der letzten Abfahrt aufm Kärcher geschmissen... war irgendwie in Gedanken schon unten u. dann hab i die Landung verpatzt  is mir noch nie so richtig passiert, aber nun... Bike ist noch heil u. die Knochen auch. Nur den Knie-Protektor hats erwischt, aber wozu hat man die sonst 

Die Revange gibts beim nächsten Mal! Da gibts dann aber von euch keinen Frühstart, das das mal klar ist!   War trotzdem lustig...

Grüße u. erhol dich gut @banshee

MB-Locke


----------



## ricktick (20. August 2006)

Wer hat da eigentlich die ganze Zeit fotografiert?
Ich bin sicher auch irgendwo drauf.


----------



## Not a Banshee (20. August 2006)

du warst also gestern der mitm blur..respect hattest echt nen affenzahn aufm dual!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. August 2006)

also ich war heute in wildbad.
bis auf n paar mal regen wars wetter eigentlich ganz gut.
wer war denn der kerl der ab 5 uhr am 4x gefilmt hat?
dem bin ich glaub 4 mal vor die linse gehüpft. wäre nicht schlecht wenn ich da mal was zu gesicht bekommen würde.
hab heute bremsmann und marina gesehen.

@ bremsmann: ich bin der kerl der da mit dem weissen bike und schwarz weissem sixsixone helm den DH 1 runtergeschlichen ist. kannst dich bestimmt erinnern.

werde nacher noch n bild von mir posten vom untersten sprung im 4x.
leider musste ich nen filter im photoshop drüberlaufen lassen weil alle bilder ******** geworden sind. meine mutter ist mit der camera nicht zurecht gekommen.=)
also bis später


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. August 2006)

so da isses bild schon...
würde mal gern wissen wer mich noch erkennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (20. August 2006)

ja, hab dich auch gesehn 
Aber an Höhe könntest no bissl zu legen  war'n spaaaaaß^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. August 2006)

des bild ist gemacht als ich schon wieder auf m runterweg bin.
meine mutter hats nich so ganz raus mim timing.=)
ich bin einmal direkt hinter dir gefahren.
also eigendlich weit hinter dir und dann im unteren teil knapp hinter dir.
falls du verstehst was ich mein...    bist aber trotzdem recht schnell gewesen. also respekt!
mal schaun ob ich n "hohes" sprungbild find. extra für dich^^

edit: leider keins dabei. aber hast mich nich springen sehen


----------



## Marina (20. August 2006)

jaja hab dich schon gesehn^^ aber hast nichmal hallo gesagt *schmoll*
aber gekriegt hast mich trotzdem nich, hehe  (wann war n des? hatte teilweise ziemlich beschissene läufe diesmal ^^* war kein gutes beispiel, hab heut nichmal getreten... was ich normal tu ^^*)
und den verbrannten haben wir auch gesehn^^saß mit uns im zug, war lustig


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. August 2006)

hab mich nich getraut mal hallo zu sagen. hatte schiss dass deine 2 begleiter auf mich losgehen 
ich bin lieber hinter dir hergefahren... 
des war kurz nachdem ich dich des erste mal oben am lift gesehen hab.
glaub die 2te 4x abfahrt dannach.
wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Marina (20. August 2006)

18, wieso?
des eine war mein freund (mitm Devinci) und des andere n Kumpel (der etwas breitere ) , hättest ruhig was sagen können, zumindest mein Freund hätt gewusst wer du bist 
und hats euch gefallen?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. August 2006)

=) dann hab ich dein alter richtig geschätzt.
hab mit meinem kumpel diskutiert wie alt du bist.
hab dich nur einmal "stehen" sehen. sonst nur beim fahren und da kann ich ja nich von hinten nach dir schreien.=)
hast n schickes sprungbild von dir?


----------



## BigHitExpert (20. August 2006)

Ja, muss auch sagen. Deine Staubwolke war am größten. Wie bist du denn mit dem Blur zufrieden. Kann der Rahmen was???


----------



## Marina (20. August 2006)

zumindest kann der basti was damit 
jap, unter fotos bei mir und au bewerten


----------



## Joachim1980 (20. August 2006)

N'Abend!

Schönwetterbiker meldet sich kurz zu Wort. Ihr habt heute wohl leider a bissl Pech mit dem Wetter gehabt. Bei mir zuhause hats mal kurz Katzen vom Himmelgeregnet und war froh nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein **gg

Hat wer am Sa. den Typen gesehen mit seinem Kona und einer verbogenen Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad?? Stellt euch nen schönen runden Pfannenkuchen. Und nun nimmt ihr die Hälfte und biegt sie um 90°. So in etwa sah die Scheibe aus. 

Falls wer zufällig eine schwarze Zugstufeneinstellschraube finden sollte, ich vermisse eine. Jetzt ist es schon das zweite mal, dass ich die verloren habe. So langsam könnte ich echt **kotzen**. Müsste irgendwo aufm Kärcher Freeride passiert sein. Oben an der Seilbahn wars se aufjedenfall weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. August 2006)

wetter war eingentlich ganz ok! bis auf paar schauer und 1 mal schon ziemlich starker regen wars ab und zu sonnig.
die meisten stellen sind schnell abgetrocknet.

@marina: bild bewertet.
bewertet meins auch^^


----------



## verbrannter (21. August 2006)

so...jetzt bin ich auch endlich wieder daheim... ich denk mit dem wetter wars echt ok, nur der letzte guss haette nich unbedingt sein muessen, danach wurd es so unnoetig kalt in den klamotten, die wege waeren aber so schnell sowieso nich wieder komplett trocken geworden, und so waren einige eben nich ganz so griffig...so zum beispiel eine stelle im dh wos einen schoen auf die steine gelegt hat und er morgn nun vermutlich nen boesen blauen fleck haben wird. 
hab zwar keine zugeinstellschraube gefunden, allerdings aber ein spann/leitroellchen bei den oberen stufen im dh...also wenn jemand was braucht  

nunja, war mein erstes mal in wildbad und wird sicher nich das letzte mal sein,  da es mir einen heidenspass gemacht hat...also hoff ich mal auf schoen wetter in naechster zeit
und das ich dann doch noch wen ausm forum im zug getroffen hab fand ich auch sehr nett


----------



## ricktick (21. August 2006)

BigHitExpert schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, muss auch sagen. Deine Staubwolke war am größten. Wie bist du denn mit dem Blur zufrieden. Kann der Rahmen was???



Ja bin ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Rad, macht nen riesen Spass und funktioniert gut.


----------



## Marina (21. August 2006)

sieht man, basti


----------



## ricktick (21. August 2006)

Jemand Mittwoch mittag da?


----------



## Marina (21. August 2006)

eventuell ja. fahr zwar nich aber meine jungs. nehm dafür mein hund mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (21. August 2006)

warum fährst du nicht? hast dir doch was getan gestern? hoffe nich! 

Das mit den Pics am Sa waren net wir... also ich meine jetzt den mit dem riesen Tele usw... dem war ich wohl auch paar mal direkt vor der Linse. Wenn jemand davon was weiß, woher man die bekommt, bitte melden!
Wir ham nur so ein paar mit der kleinen Cam gemacht, eben für den "Hausgebrauch" aus Spaß 

von BighitExpert hab ich welche... ich schick sie ihm per Mail, wenn er will, kann er sie ja hochladen... wer weiß, ob er die öffentlich zeigen will, er weiß ja noch net wie oder was da drauf ist  nein Spaß.


----------



## Marina (21. August 2006)

ich muss mittwoch auf mein hund aufpassen den ganzen tag und da meine jungs fahrn wollen, geh ich halt mit hund mit hin und chill bissl rum mitm kumpel  also wenn jemand da gemütlich rumsitzt und muffins mampft bin ich das  ihr kriegt au gern was ab


----------



## Bremsman (21. August 2006)

hei danger -deluxe klar habe ich dich gesehen es waren ja nicht so viele im dh unterwegs  du warst doch der der angst hatte das du mir im weg rumfahren würdest oder, auf dem querweg !!!!!
Marina habe dich auch gesehen war mir aber nicht sicher ob du das bist  
habe dich ausversehen beim bergbahn ausstieg ans bein gerempelt  
sorry nochmals 
werde das nächste mal bhescheid geben wenn ich wieder gehe!!!
schöne badische grüsse an die schwaben !!!! 
schönen abend nodch gruß Bremsman


----------



## ricktick (21. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> sieht man, basti



Liegt alles nur am Rad.


----------



## Marina (21. August 2006)

mein armes bein! es tut ja noch soooooo weh  passt schon, war nich schlimm. der wo mich letztes mal ausm lift geschossen hat, hat mich ja auch nich umgebracht 
wieso seid ihr euch immer alle nich sicher ob ich des bin? noch ne andre Frau mit biggi gesehn? ich bisher noch nich. nur eine mit nem 06er Biggi.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (21. August 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> hei danger -deluxe klar habe ich dich gesehen es waren ja nicht so viele im dh unterwegs  du warst doch der der angst hatte das du mir im weg rumfahren würdest oder, auf dem querweg !!!!!




ja genau der war ich.
zwischen deinem und meinem speed lagen ja auch welten


----------



## foxpatrick85 (22. August 2006)

Sers zusamme,ohh mal paar leutz hier die man in Wildbad gesehen hat.Gruss an alle.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. August 2006)

foxpatrick85 schrieb:
			
		

> Sers zusamme,ohh mal paar leutz hier die man in Wildbad gesehen hat.Gruss an alle.



ah dich hab ich auch paarmal gesehen!
schicke gabel


----------



## Marina (22. August 2006)

ah, der intense-heizer, meiiiine fresse hast du 'n Speed drauf


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. August 2006)

der mit dem orange war aber auch nich schlecht. also im 4 cross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxpatrick85 (22. August 2006)

Na und nächsten Sonntag auch wieder alle dabei in Wildbad?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. August 2006)

wenn ich geld hätte...


----------



## Marina (22. August 2006)

mal schaun obs hin haut 
ansonsten die woche drauf auf jeden 
und sowieso ja morgen und am freitag... hach ja, ferien sind schön


----------



## Not a Banshee (22. August 2006)

hey locke stell mal paar bilder hier rein oder du bighitEXPERT!?

@bighitnotExpert schaffst es dann mir paar firmen aufzuschreiben!? dank dir schonmal


----------



## Marina (22. August 2006)

was für firmen?


----------



## Stiernacken (22. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> des andere n Kumpel (der etwas breitere )



püh... des halt ich für n böhses Gerücht  
also ich bin der gestörte mitm schwarzen Bike. Meistens klebt mir aufm BikerX so ne Marina am A*sch, also der, der dann vorne draus fährt und sie ausbremst, des bin ich  




und ich bin net breit *grummel* 


 okay.. vlt. n kleines bissle


----------



## Not a Banshee (22. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> was für firmen?



zu lange geschichte für ein kleines mädchen


----------



## Loki87 (22. August 2006)

ts, von wegen klein. 1,66m is nich klein 
erzäääähl, komm schon 

ah... marina hier, hab vergessen mein schatz auszuloggen ^^*


----------



## Not a Banshee (23. August 2006)

nene du ich mag es nicht von dem freund einer bikerinn bedroht zu werden erst recht neich wenn er besser biken tut als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (23. August 2006)

ok... ich kann wie so oft nich nachvollziehn was du sagen willst 

na leute wer is freitag alles da?


----------



## DaniDaRookie (23. August 2006)

Hey hey hey  
Da Patrick hat mir das froum gezeigt. Wir gehen zamme am So dahin. Fett die Piste rocken  naja ich mit meinem klienen coiler komm dem kerl net so schnell hinter her  aber irgendwann überhol ich ihn mit dem BMX


----------



## Marina (24. August 2006)

ich kann sonntag sogar noch fahrn. meine sau kommt morgen oder freitag, aber mein laufrad erst nächste woche -.-* aber dann gehts ab zur montage


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (24. August 2006)

willst dich von deinem biggie trennen?


----------



## dh-noob (24. August 2006)

ja sie verkauft ihr bighit (rahmen+hinterrad) glaub ich wars und bekommt eine wildsau hardride fr...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (24. August 2006)

ich hab immer gedacht n demo soll her.... ich wär beim biggie geblieben =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaniDaRookie (24. August 2006)

awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

INTENSE  das muss her  leicht und hart so muss es sein


----------



## Marina (24. August 2006)

ts, intense... hab ich n geld*******r? außerdem zu hoch und zu lang 
biggi musste halt nunmal weg, weils zu groß is und basta. demo hab ich so keins herbekommen (scheiß speci -.- nie könn die was liefern, echt schlimm). aufs neue wollt ich nich warten und die sau hat die perfekte geo für mich


----------



## DaniDaRookie (24. August 2006)

Zugegeben en bissel happig ists ja schon 

Hoffentlich is gescheites wetter am sonntag sonst dreh ich am rad . ich muss gleich nach Bad wildbad wieeder schaffen  da Patrick muss sich beeilen wenn er mich vom Krankenhaus in die tanke fährt


----------



## Titus (24. August 2006)

Hi auf der HP vom Bikepark steht, das ich nen brust und rückenschoner brauche, sonst darf ich nicht fahren. Stimmt das? 

War schon in eingen Parks und da hat das keinen Interressiert.


----------



## foxpatrick85 (24. August 2006)

Titus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi auf der HP vom Bikepark steht, das ich nen brust und rückenschoner brauche, sonst darf ich nicht fahren. Stimmt das?
> 
> Jop das stimmt sonst lassen sie dich net den schleplift hoch ,also ohne geht net.Und ich würde auch empfehlen das zeugs anzuziehen.


----------



## DaniDaRookie (24. August 2006)

ICH WEIS AUF WEN DU DAS BEZIEHST  

Aber des zeug von oben kannste komplett vergessen.
Erstes mal Bad Wildbad und gleich auf der schnauze gelegen und von schautz kannste da wirklich nich reden 0o

hab mir erst vor kurzem was gescheites bei meinem Fahrradhändler des vertrauens geholt  gelle Patrick


----------



## Marina (24. August 2006)

die sau ist daaaaaa, schaut gleich mal in die gallerie, da steht es, mein babe


----------



## GS Collezione (24. August 2006)

Servus @ all

@ Marina nett bin mal gespannt wie's aufgebaut aussieht  

Jo bin Morgen höchstwahrscheinlich in BW aufm DH 1 unterwegs, wer kommt noch?

Greetz


----------



## BigHitExpert (24. August 2006)

@Marina: Wenn das mal kein Fehler ist, sein BigHit dranzugeben. Allerdings, wenn es wirklich zu groß ist hat es keinen Sinn. Dann merkt man nicht, was das Teil alles kann *ggg*
Aber die Sau ist auch Top i.O!!!!


----------



## Kailinger (24. August 2006)

Würd mich am Sonntag jemand in Schlepptau nehmen? Aber nur wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt. Hab kein Bock alleine zu fahren!

Wär meine DH-Premiere für dieses Jahr. Tempo also warscheinlich eher etwas unterm Durchschnitt! Am Stück den DH runterkommen tu ich warscheinlich auch nicht wegen meinen schlaffen Patschehändchen...

Fahr n'weißen VW-Bus und ein mittlerweile weiß-rotes Tomac 204

Gruß, Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (24. August 2006)

wende am sa. fährst wären wohl einige dabie hehe


----------



## Marina (24. August 2006)

mal schaun ob wir samstag kommen... werd mein biggi wahrscheinlich nichmehr fahren können, beläge der bremsen runter und bald kommen die neuen... die hintere hat noch bissl also schau mer mal


----------



## foxpatrick85 (24. August 2006)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Würd mich am Sonntag jemand in Schlepptau nehmen? Aber nur wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt. Hab kein Bock alleine zu fahren!
> 
> 
> Also ich bin auf jedenfall mit nem kumpel am Sonntag da,obs regnet oder nicht.


----------



## DukeLC4 (25. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> mal schaun ob wir samstag kommen... werd mein biggi wahrscheinlich nichmehr fahren können, beläge der bremsen runter und bald kommen die neuen... die hintere hat noch bissl also schau mer mal


Wie schauts aus morgen?
Bin morgen mit Tick (Claus) dort,
der hat mir berichtet das ihr auch kommen wollt.  

Patrick


----------



## Not a Banshee (25. August 2006)

morgen leider scheiß wetter werden soll


----------



## Marina (26. August 2006)

heut hats bei uns nich geklappt, der Abend war gestern einfach zu lang ^^*
nach der Eurobike dann wieder. oder mal unter der woche? hach, sin ferien schöööööön 
und erstmal muss ich ja mein babe aufbaun


----------



## catweasel1981 (26. August 2006)

@ marina 

eurooooooooobike  freu mich schon voll mit euch da hin zu gehen. da gibt es bestimmt gaaaaaanz viele scheggäääään *g*


----------



## Marina (26. August 2006)

ja sischa 
wer kommt noch auf die eurobike?


----------



## Not a Banshee (26. August 2006)

maybe smiha.. wobei ich bei den geilen bikes ja neidisch werden könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DukeLC4 (27. August 2006)

Not a Banshee schrieb:
			
		

> morgen leider scheiß wetter werden soll


Das Wetter war perfekt.
Den ganzen Tag Sonnenschein und
püntklich um 18 Uhr hat es angefangen zu regnen.  
Das nächste Mal vielleicht.

Patrick


----------



## Taxin-rider (27. August 2006)

Hey,
darf demnächst mal wieder auf heimaturlaub und mich würd mal interessieren wie weit die Erbauer der Northshores sind! das letzte mal gingen die Bretter nicht mal bis zum Weg und waren kaum mal "Adrenalinaussprühfähig"!
Grüßle


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. August 2006)

northshore is fertig.
also des was steht kann man gut fahren.
so krank isses nich aber is ganz spassig...


----------



## Marina (27. August 2006)

soll ja anscheinend noch was dazu kommen... gerüchte gerüchte...
aber wär geil, wenns so wäre


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. August 2006)

n schöner 2m drop mit ner landung aus erde wär nich schlecht...


----------



## Marina (28. August 2006)

ich fänd so'n Hamsterrad voll toll 
n 2m-Drop... joah auch nich schlecht, aber immer nur Dropen is ja ncih das Gelbe vom Ei.Is denen auch sicher zu gefährlich...
Aber man könnte doch den NS am Dual entlang durch den Wald weiter führen und das Ende is dann der große Drop, der eh immer geschlossen is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DukeLC4 (28. August 2006)

Taxin-rider schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> darf demnächst mal wieder auf heimaturlaub und mich würd mal interessieren wie weit die Erbauer der Northshores sind! das letzte mal gingen die Bretter nicht mal bis zum Weg und waren kaum mal "Adrenalinaussprühfähig"!
> Grüßle


Der Northshore geht jetzt bis zum ersten Weg runter.
Da ist noch eine Wippe dazu gekommen und ein kleiner Drop in der Mitte.
Von so 1,50 Höhe auf 80cm runter denke ich.
Hat meinem Kumpel aber letzte Woche gereicht um sich die
Nase zu brechen  

Patrick


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. August 2006)

DukeLC4 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Northshore geht jetzt bis zum ersten Weg runter.
> Da ist noch eine Wippe dazu gekommen und ein kleiner Drop in der Mitte.
> Von so 1,50 Höhe auf 80cm runter denke ich.
> Hat meinem Kumpel aber letzte Woche gereicht um sich die
> ...



der drop is 1,50m hoch. von 3m auf 1,50m runter.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> ich fänd so'n Hamsterrad voll toll
> n 2m-Drop... joah auch nich schlecht, aber immer nur Dropen is ja ncih das Gelbe vom Ei.Is denen auch sicher zu gefährlich...
> Aber man könnte doch den NS am Dual entlang durch den Wald weiter führen und das Ende is dann der große Drop, der eh immer geschlossen is.



hamsterrad is denen glaub zu aufwendig zu bauen...
es gibt nur den einen drop in wilbad und dann halt noch die stufen im DH (zähle die drops im Dh nich weil die landung ******** is    )
wenigstens 1 schöner hoher NS drop würde schon gut reinpassen.
und ich würde sagen dass DH für nen "anfänger" viel gefährlicher is als n 2m drop...


----------



## DaniDaRookie (28. August 2006)

Des stimmt  bin mitm Patrick darunter gefahre gestern DH  der hat die hälfte min. von seinem speed lassen müssen um mir die richtige spur zu zeigen  aber dan wurde wa ja schneller. Aber für en übelster Anfänger wie mich is droppen wirklich einfach als einmal da berg runna bei da DH.


----------



## foxpatrick85 (28. August 2006)

Also ich hätte auch nichts gegen einen grossen NS Drop in Wildbad.
Naja abe ich bezweifel es stark,ist einfach zu gross das Risiko.


----------



## Marina (28. August 2006)

eben...
und der drop jetz is nichmal n meter hoch, des ja nur n hopser...
hm... können ja dievorschläge mal der radsportakademie schicken


----------



## DukeLC4 (28. August 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> der drop is 1,50m hoch. von 3m auf 1,50m runter.


meinst du?
Gut, ich spring da immer nur runter und stell mich nicht daneben,
aber 3meter auf 1,5m glaube ich nicht.
Kommt mir weniger und tiefer vor.

Patrick


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. August 2006)

ich bin fast 2m gross.
wenn ich mich unten hinstell ist die absprunghöhe schon nochmal bisschen höher als ich.
und ich hab mich mal in die landung gestellt und da is der absprung ca. auf brustbeinhöhe.
also muss es so ungefähr sein.
hat denn keiner n bild von dem drop? am besten wenn einer springt?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. August 2006)

also ich mein des ungefähr so..


hab ich schnell in 2 min hingeschmuddelt


----------



## Marina (28. August 2006)

*wegschmeiß vor lachen*
wie geil is das denn? 
ich mess nächstes mal mal nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamshire (28. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hab ja paar Seiten vorher paar Fragen gestellt wegen 1st-Time-Wildbad.
So nun war es also soweit - Samstag war der Tag für uns.

Insgesammt war es ne Mords Gaudi , aber die Leih-Bikes von der Bikestation waren ja in einem beschissenen Zustand!

Wir kamen an und wollten unsere 4 reservierten Freeride abholen. Die Jungs konnten keine Reservierung finden und standen erstam doof da! Zum Glück waren wir früh dran und es waren noch bikes da, aber die waren in einem (meiner Meinung nach) beschissenem Zustand.

Bei 2 Bikes konnte man den rechten Bremshebel bis Anschlag an den Griffen zurchziehen  .
Dazu kamen 2 fehlende Speichen, abgefahrene Reifen, nicht richtig angezogende Bremshebel die ständig rum rutschten, knirschende Tertlager und unzentrierte Laufräder (wie auch mit ner Speiche weniger).
Die Protektoren haben wohl auch noch nie sauberes Wasser oder wenigstens bissle Febreeze (?) gesehen. Zumindest ließ der Geruch stark darauf schließen.

Auf Nachrfrage zu dem desolaten Zustand der Bikes hieß sinngemäß: "...ja die Bremsbeläge sind halt auch schon weit unten...aber neue haben wir grad ned da und wenn würde das jez zu lang zum wechseln dauern. Ausserdem ist ja schon Ende der Saison - da sind die Bikes halt so..."
Sorry aber Ich zahle den gleichen Preis ob Anfang oder Ende der Saison - und da erwarte ich auch dann auch funktionierendes Material! 
Naja genug aufgeregt - immerhin  gabs einen mini-Preisnachlass.

So zu den Strecken. Wir als CC-Erfahrene testeten als ertes den Kärcher-Freeride.
Eine wirklich schöne Strecke die mit den kleinen Rampen noch mehr spass machte und nicht langweilig wurde.

zum ersten mal mim Bike am Schlepper - was für ein Erlebnis *lach* dachte wirklich ned das das funktioniert, aber 2 mal fahren und man hat den dreh raus 

Ja dann kam etwas neuland für uns. Der BikerX!
hat auch ohne wilde Sprünge Spass gemacht, allerdings fand ich die Strecke etwas "eng". Die Sprünge waren für Anfänger etwas schwierig, da sie sofort an die engen Anlieger anschlossen. Im vergleich dazu fand ich den BikerX im BWM Bikepark anfängerfreundlicher, da man hier nach den Anliegern noch mehr Zeit hatte um sich auf den Sprung vorzubereiten.
Aber trotzdem ne Spaßige Sache.

Auch den Dual konnte man immer und immer wieder fahren. Schade das er etwas kurz war 

Den DH wollte ich dann doch noch unbedingt testen 
Erster DH überhaupt und das mit beschissenen Bremsen, dafür mehr Mut und Spass 
Klasse fand ich, dass man alle etwas höheren Abstätze immer umfahren konnte wenn man grad mal ned wollte - bis auf die ersten 3(?) Stufen. die waren mir dann doch zu heftig.
Ging bei uns wohl verhältnismäßig langsam Bergab, aber immerhin ohne freiwilliges oder unfreiwilliges Absteigen. Absolut Top! Gerne nochmal

Gesamt Fazit:
Abgesehen von der Miesere mit den Bikes und dem vielen Geld was es kostet wenn man sich alles leihen muss -  ein Top-Wochende.
Mit anderen Bikes und evtl eigenen Protektoren ne Super Sache.
Werden sicherlich wieder kommen!!

MFG 
Hamshire


----------



## DukeLC4 (28. August 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> also ich mein des ungefähr so..
> 
> 
> hab ich schnell in 2 min hingeschmuddelt


 
Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte.  
Ich fahr die Woche Mittwoch/Donnerstag wohl
eh nochmal hin, da werde ich mich mal 
mit einem Zollstock bewaffnen.

Patrick


----------



## Marina (28. August 2006)

na also 
und das mit den bikes, normal musst nur lieb fragen ob se dir das geschwind richten dann machen ses auch. allerdings is Samstag immer Hochbetrieb.
werd denen das nächste mal gleich eins aufn deckel geben dafür


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> ....musst nur lieb fragen ob se dir das geschwind richten dann machen ses auch.


Bin da ganz anderer Meinung. Die Bikes haben in Schuss zu sein! Basta!
Dafür gibt es nur ein Wort  > schlampig 
Viel Kohle kassieren und mögl. nix an den Kisten machen.
Hamshire ist nicht der einzige der diese Erfahrung gemacht hat.



			
				Marina schrieb:
			
		

> ......allerdings is Samstag immer Hochbetrieb....


Kann nicht das Problem des Kunden sein  


Als ich mir vor 3 JAhren dort mal nen Brustpanzer geliehen habe, war der sogar schon gerissen. Wurde aber von Profis mit tesa gerichtet 
Nach einem Abwurf hat mir das Plastik schön in den Bauch geschnitten!
Zum Glück nur leicht.


----------



## Marina (28. August 2006)

klar darf das nich sein, ich sag ja ich richts denen das nächste mal aus


----------



## Hamshire (28. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> na also
> und das mit den bikes, normal musst nur lieb fragen ob se dir das geschwind richten dann machen ses auch.


Wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte, hatten sie das benötigte Ersatzmaterial nicht da und der Einbau hätte zu lang gedauert.
Er meinte er würd uns gerne ein anderes Bike geben, aber es sei eben keins mehr da (vermutlich weil se unsere Reservierung verschlamp hatten  )

Sehe das auch so wie Steppenwolf-RM! Es ist nicht mein Problem ob Samstag ist oder nicht 

Gibt es im Raum Stuttgart andere möglichkeiten sich Freerider zu leihen?
Hätte kein Prob damit die Bikes in Anhänger zu schnallen und los zu düsen 

MFG


----------



## Marina (28. August 2006)

da wär mir nix bekannt...
jaja ihr habt ja recht, so darfs nich sein.


----------



## DukeLC4 (28. August 2006)

Hamshire schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte, hatten sie das benötigte Ersatzmaterial nicht da und der Einbau hätte zu lang gedauert.
> Er meinte er würd uns gerne ein anderes Bike geben, aber es sei eben keins mehr da (vermutlich weil se unsere Reservierung verschlamp hatten  )
> 
> Sehe das auch so wie Steppenwolf-RM! Es ist nicht mein Problem ob Samstag ist oder nicht
> ...


Aha,
dann wart ihr am Samstag mit 4 Solid Bikes in Wildbad unterwegs?
Ich war auch dort, der Typ der sich oben auf der Cross-Strecke dauernd
aufs Maul gelegt hat.


----------



## catweasel1981 (28. August 2006)

DukeLC4 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha,
> Ich war auch dort, der Typ der sich oben auf der Cross-Strecke dauernd
> aufs Maul gelegt hat.



wie noch einer den es aufm biker-x immer aufs maul legt ? hehe
ich bin nicht allein , juhu *g* 

das aufs maul legen dort übernehm nämlich immer ich dort sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamshire (28. August 2006)

DukeLC4 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha,
> dann wart ihr am Samstag mit 4 Solid Bikes in Wildbad unterwegs?
> Ich war auch dort, der Typ der sich oben auf der Cross-Strecke dauernd
> aufs Maul gelegt hat.


Ja wir waren die 4 die wohl auch keine gute Figur gemacht haben.
Hats dich beim Kärcher-Freeride reingeschlagen? da standen 2 als ich n Abflug übern lenker gemacht hab...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. August 2006)

also das mit den leihbikes kenn ich nur zu gut.
aber letztes mal hatte ich ein bike das in top zustand war.
hatte aber auch schon 2 mal die genannten probleme. bei mir wurde aber alles auf anfrage gerichtet.
protektoren hab ich alle selber.
wenn ich dann mein eigenens fully (und führerschein) für nächste saison hab dann wirds billig und spassig in wildbad. werd mich warscheinlich oft dort blicken lassen.


----------



## Stiernacken (28. August 2006)

Hamshire schrieb:
			
		

> Auch den Dual konnte man immer und immer wieder fahren. Schade das er etwas kurz war



seid ihr auch ganz durchgefahren? also da wo der north shore aufhört geht der DS noch weiter. da is erst halbzeit.

nach der eurobike komm ich au mal wieder. bis dahin müsst ihr wohl ohne mich auskommen


----------



## Marina (28. August 2006)

ja stell dir vor die müssen auch alle ohne mich auskommen  (eiiigenlob stinkt )


----------



## Not a Banshee (29. August 2006)

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ba7681/


so das haben ic hund der dani gefilmt als ich noch urlaub hatte haha


----------



## gigi (29. August 2006)

zum glück ist musik geschmacksache, aber sonst recht nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (29. August 2006)

n teil davon kenn ich schon aber is nich schlecht 
könnt halt schon no bissl was kommen.
musik find ich nich schlecht, passt nur nich dazu.


----------



## dh-noob (30. August 2006)

sorry, hatte keinen track der sonst reinpasst.. egal.. ihr liebt doch alle so hartes rock zeugs


----------



## Marina (30. August 2006)

des schon, aber es muss ja auch dazu passen 

Leut wer is nächste Woche Sonntag in Wildbad?!
Da hat Babe wahrscheinlich ihre Premiere


----------



## mcsonnenschein (30. August 2006)

sers

ich werd von 11-13.9 mal in wildbad wieder sein!
Nach´m Urlaub!


Greez


----------



## Not a Banshee (30. August 2006)

hoffe das acuh am 23 kommst!? mcsonne


----------



## BigHitExpert (30. August 2006)

Also, wir haben mit Petrus gedealt und uns für Samstag 21% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit erkämpft. Das heißt der Not a Banshee und meine Wenigkeit werden dann wohl da mal wieder vorbeischauen!!!


----------



## gigi (30. August 2006)

wie ist eigentlich der streckenzustand beim dual und bikerX nach dem vielem regen ?


----------



## Not a Banshee (30. August 2006)

und dani


----------



## foxpatrick85 (30. August 2006)

Ich bin  auch diesen Sonntag wieder mal da,ob es regnet oder net.


----------



## Sethimus (30. August 2006)

weiss einer obs dieses jahr wieder en tag der offenen tuer geben wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxpatrick85 (30. August 2006)

Sethimus schrieb:
			
		

> weiss einer obs dieses jahr wieder en tag der offenen tuer geben wird?


 Hmm joa wäre cool,da hätte der Bikepark mal wieder ein + von mir bekomme.
Aber bis jetzt redet noch niemend dort über das Thema


----------



## mcsonnenschein (30. August 2006)

@ Not a Banshee: 23??was??

23.9??zum filmen??

Greez


----------



## verbrannter (31. August 2006)

wuerde tag der offenen tuer dann bedeuten, eintritt und lift fuer umme? dat waer naemlich direkt mal genial  
hat ansonsten morgen jemand ambitionen nach wildbad zu fahren?
dann koennt man sich ja irgendwie treffen, zwecks kostenoptimierung für die bahnfahrt und dass ich nich ganz so allein bin


----------



## Not a Banshee (31. August 2006)

@ MC sonne : joa schau mal in das andere thread hier rein unswar Bad Wildbad Filmprojekt acuh hier im stuttgart abteil!


----------



## Stiernacken (31. August 2006)

verbrannter schrieb:
			
		

> wuerde tag der offenen tuer dann bedeuten, eintritt und lift fuer umme? dat waer naemlich direkt mal genial
> hat ansonsten morgen jemand ambitionen nach wildbad zu fahren?
> dann koennt man sich ja irgendwie treffen, zwecks kostenoptimierung für die bahnfahrt und dass ich nich ganz so allein bin




die woche nich. aber nächsten sonntag. dann geh mer alle marinas merrschweinchen streicheln und ich zieh dich aufm DH hinter mir her. darfst mich dann wieder aufheben wenn ich hinfall


----------



## themacw (31. August 2006)

Hey, ich wollte am samstag auch mal nach wildbad... Ist für mich bikepark premiere, da wäre es evtl ganz cool wenn ich mich für ne weile bei jemandem dran hängen könnte um dieses areal mal etwas kennen zu lernen...
hätte da jemand lust mich "rumzuführen"?


----------



## Not a Banshee (1. September 2006)

*handstreck* bin dabei bin aber kein guter führer


----------



## Marina (1. September 2006)

btw ich bin morgen sogar in wildbad... aber nur um 12e rum für ne stunde oder so. muss meim käufer das biggi übergeben


----------



## verbrannter (1. September 2006)

na dann merk ich mir doch nächsten sonntag schonmal vor und hoff, dass ich da nit schaffe muss...will doch sehen wie ich die stufen oben im dh am geschicktesten runterkomm  

anosonsten vielleicht morgn oder übermorgen, aber das wird sich demnächst rausstellen...soferns morgen was wird, würd ich mich auch der geführten gruppe anschliessen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themacw (1. September 2006)

Ok, an diejenigen die morgen kommen, ab wann seid ihr denn da? Ich wollt schauen dass ich so um zehn, halb elf rum da bin...

Gruß


----------



## Not a Banshee (1. September 2006)

mir sind so kurz vor 10 da und um kurz nach 10 fangen wir an zu biken achtet einfach auf ein black-gothic bike haha mit gelbem tesa am oberrohr  das viel zu schwer ist!

einfach mich dumm von der seite anmachn!


----------



## gigi (2. September 2006)

wie ist denn nun der zustand ?


----------



## Marina (2. September 2006)

gut, also die Strecken wurden demletzt etwas gerichtet, der Kärcherfreeride ist allerdings ziemlich lose...viele große un dkleine Steine die einem entgegenfliegen wenn einer vor einem fährt 
aber DH und BikerX sind in gutem Zustand


----------



## gigi (2. September 2006)

eigentlich interesiert mich nur der ds und bikerX, trotzdem danke.


----------



## Marina (2. September 2006)

Dual is unten ziemlich ausgewaschen, der obere Teil is aber grad echt in Ordung.
@banshee: konntest heut au ned hallo sagen, hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHitExpert (3. September 2006)

Banshee hatte nur Probleme mit seinem Hinterrad und keine Zeit sich um was anderes zu kümmern


----------



## BigHitExpert (3. September 2006)

@themacw: Was macht dein Schaltauge. Hast es dir wahrscheinlich beim Sturz angeknackst und dann beim großen Table endgültig abgeschlagen!


----------



## Not a Banshee (3. September 2006)

@marina: sorry erstens wie expert sagte..war mein hinterrad naja platt.. (wie um 17 uhr nochmal) und naja du sahst so böse aus da hatte ich angst was zu sagn! könntest aber mir auch nen blick zu werfen als ich ecuh beim essen beobachtet habe hehe


----------



## catweasel1981 (3. September 2006)

marinchen schaut doch net böse aus  und wir haben euch doch zu geschaut wie ihr gefahren seit als der lift stillstand hatte


----------



## Not a Banshee (3. September 2006)

ja aber ich hatte angst das wenn ich was falsches sag wie servvus möpse hehe dann den eierknacker bekomme!

und wie waren wir haha?


----------



## catweasel1981 (3. September 2006)

ich sag nur


----------



## Marina (3. September 2006)

banshee du spinnst.


----------



## Not a Banshee (3. September 2006)

wow vielen dank ich hoffe das ist nur positive kritik! hehe hätte net gedacht das ich einen *daumenhoch* bekomme oder wurdest du dafür bezahlt!? haha

@BIG marina : du hast da net unrecht ich spinne schon jedenfalls sagten das immer meien zellengenoßen! (P.S. aber ansonsten bin ich eigentlcih ganz ok bis auf halt meine komische ausdrucksweiße und ständigen beleidigungen anderen gegenüber  )


----------



## catweasel1981 (3. September 2006)

ich bin anfänger


----------



## Marina (3. September 2006)

ich versteh bloß nich, warum du mich nichmal begrüßt, aber naja...
kannsts ruhig sagen, wenn mich nich leiden kannst 
ich würd sagen mit den dicken bikes wart ihr nich schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (3. September 2006)

i got BIG balls and i like big bikes  (insider manu)

naja thnx thnx zuviel lob! *rotwerd*
nunja jetzt zu dir marina..ich kann dich echt net leiden weil du besser aussiehst wie ich  und sowas gibts net hehe achwas spaß nunja beim next mal kannst mcih ja acuh mal begrüßen odr! es heißt ja immer lady`s first! und nunja freue mich schonauf ne fahrt mit deinem babe ;D


----------



## themacw (3. September 2006)

Naja, bis jetzt hab ich das schaltauge noch nicht ersetzt, ich war zwar noch im shop aber die hatten nur welche für solid bikes und die passten nicht!
War aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, ich war sowieso fertig! Bei dem abflug vom North Shore hab ich mir wohl den knöchel geprellt, dann noch zwei mal bodenkontakt auf dem Downhill und der dämliche sturz beim biker X... das hat dann doch gereicht für einen Tag!


----------



## Marina (4. September 2006)

aua, mein beileid.

@banshee: also du hast immer die knuddligen öhrchen aufm helm? ich muss dich halt erstmal erkennen, des für mich bissl schwerer als für dich. *flüster* feigling, hat angst mir hallo zu sagen.


----------



## Not a Banshee (4. September 2006)

ja die ohren halten mich in der flugphzase in einer aufrechten und geraden position... ich kann mit diesen antigravitationsohren auch die schwerkraft außer kraft setzen und mit meinem bike 2m weit fliegen! ok aber beim next time ich geb dir eine kopfnuss damit du mich erkennst  schpaß freue mich schon aufs heizen mit dir!


----------



## Marina (4. September 2006)

sofern du es schaffst mal hallo zu sagen 
sehn uns ja bestimmt mal dort. Spätestens am 30. wenns hinhaut.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: is jemand am Sonntag in Wildbad?


----------



## verbrannter (4. September 2006)

ui erster "arbeitstag" hinter mir und festgestellt, dass ich am wochenende frai hab...dazu noch schones wetter laut plan...damit steigen die chancen gewaltig, dass ich komm


----------



## GS Collezione (4. September 2006)

Servus miteinander,

bin Morgen Nachmittag ne halben Tag auf dem DH 1.

Wer kommt noch?

Bis denn


----------



## BigHitExpert (4. September 2006)

@Banshee: Ja, dass hat es dir angetan. I've got Big Balls. My Balls are always bouncing!!!!
Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wenn Wildbad nächstes Jahr die Strecken nicht einigermaßen in Ordnung hat bekommen die nen dickes Minus. Das ist ja alles im Arsch!!!!


----------



## Stiernacken (4. September 2006)

also wenn marina jetzt am sonntag nicht mitkann, kommt sonst jemand ausm raum stuttgart? dann bin ich nich allein und muss nich soviel für s-bahn ausgeben *g*
und banshee: marina guckt doch net bös. wenn, dann bin ich des  aber eigentlich lieben wir uns doch alle, gell?

also wer is am sonntag definitiv dabei? ich hab seit 3 wochen entzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki87 (4. September 2006)

marina: (freund is grad eingeloggt) was soll ich sagen?! ich hab n halbfertiges bike im keller!


----------



## Bremsman (5. September 2006)

hi gs collezione und wie läufts ???
gehe am sonntag mit ein paar kumpels den halben tag nach WB
biste auch dort ?? oder geste rennen fahren  
wenn net können wir ja wieder den dh1 unsicher machen  
all . bis sonntag in bad wildbad !!!!  endlich mal wieder heizen gehen !!!
bis den Bremsman


----------



## Koeni (5. September 2006)

Is zufällig am Donnerstag jemand Downhill fahren?
Alleine trau ich mich nicht


----------



## GS Collezione (5. September 2006)

Soll ich mit Koni?

Wäre mal wieder schön zusammen biken  
Heute hat mich der DH richtig was gekostet:

Bilanz: neues X.9 Schaltwerk( Zubehör)
2 Speichen

Servus


----------



## MB-Locke (7. September 2006)

Hi Leutz,

ist wer von euch am Sa in WB? Ich würde das mal einplanen, die Entzugsdauer sit schon zu lange 

Grüße

MB-Locke

@Banshee/BigHitExpert: Wann seid ihr wieder dort, wir ham ja noch was auszumachen...dieses Mal aber ohne euren Frühstart!


----------



## Koeni (7. September 2006)

GS Collezione schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich mit Koni?
> 
> Wäre mal wieder schön zusammen biken
> Heute hat mich der DH richtig was gekostet:
> ...



Sorry, hatte doch keine Zeit jetzt. N ander Mal dann halt wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (7. September 2006)

MB-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> ist wer von euch am Sa in WB? Ich würde das mal einplanen, die Entzugsdauer sit schon zu lange
> 
> ...


 was was für frühstart das fühl ich mich net angesprocehn ich drängel nur weg! und ich glaub sind frühstens am 30 oder ne woche davor in BW


----------



## Marina (8. September 2006)

Leut, wer is nu Sonntag da?


----------



## catweasel1981 (8. September 2006)

ich  mit bike diesmal  mal sehen wie ich zurecht komm mit meim arm ansonsten eben nur dual üben


----------



## Bremsman (8. September 2006)

jepp bin auch am start !!!(aber hauptsächlich dh1)
lass mich trotzdem mal im park sehen das wir uns winken können 
bis so 
Br emsman


----------



## GS Collezione (8. September 2006)

Servus,

sorry, kann leider am Sonntag nicht 
Aber vielleicht schaff ich ja Morgen nen halben Tag auf dem DH 1 zu verbringen.
Würde mich freuen wenn ein paar Leute da sind!

Greetz


----------



## ricktick (8. September 2006)

DH 1 is ne Autobahn, ihr müsst den 2er fahren, der rockt (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)


----------



## Marina (8. September 2006)

DH1 ne Autobahn... basti du hast meinen Horizont erweitert


----------



## schwabenbiker (8. September 2006)

Ist morgen jemand da?


----------



## catweasel1981 (8. September 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> lass mich trotzdem mal im park sehen das wir uns winken können
> bis so



kannst ruhig auch hallo sagen wir beißen ja net  dürfte net schwer sein uns zu finden  ich bin dann der trottel der dual mitm demo fährt


----------



## Marina (9. September 2006)

Yeah morgen lass mers krachen 
Heut kommt mein Paket mit den restlichen Teilen *rumhüpf*freu*

Aber Tony, Dual mit Demo is doch toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## catweasel1981 (9. September 2006)

wenn man kurven fahren kann dan vieleicht  naja werde dann mal kurven üben


----------



## Stiernacken (9. September 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah morgen lass mers krachen
> Heut kommt mein Paket mit den restlichen Teilen *rumhüpf*freu*


ich bin dabei  meins stimme hört sich zwar noch an wie n frosch nachm mixer fahren, aber ich krieg des schon hin bis morgen

wetter.de sagt: *22°C, 5% regenwahrscheinlichkeit, und von 6.55 bis 19:50 Uhr Sonne*  

wenn des mal kein Zeichen ist also alle morgen nach BW kommen. wer weiß wie lang des noch so bleibt


----------



## ricktick (9. September 2006)

Ich komm wahrscheinlich auch.
Wer fährt mit mir den alten DH?


----------



## Marina (9. September 2006)

hmmmm... ich nich  vorallem da ich dank m Walhall nu ohne Führung fahren darf -.-*
naja vielleicht können die im Bikers paradise mir ja weiterhelfen.


----------



## verbrannter (9. September 2006)

ach ne führung hab ich auch nich, muss trotzdem gehen  
 @Stiernacken wann wuerdest denn morgen ab stuttgart fahren wollen, so zwecks fahrtkostenoptimierung?


----------



## Marina (9. September 2006)

wir fahren mitm auto ab sachsenheim, schreib mal dem catweasel1981 (Tony) ob er dich auch mitnehmen mag, haben noch ein Plätzchen frei 
ich kann morgen nich fahren... *am boden zerstört is* ICH HASSE GLS!! die haben mein paket nich gebracht!


----------



## Stiernacken (9. September 2006)

öhm.. ja. so wies aussieht fahr mer auto. 

ricktick: bin dabei, musst aber rücksicht nehmen, bin langsam und fall ab und zu um *g*


----------



## catweasel1981 (9. September 2006)

@ verbrannter:

wenn du willst nehmen wir dich noch mit, für 5 euro spritbedteiligung bist dabei. zurück läuft es dann immer so ab das ich meine leute dann nach bietigheim fahr, von dort hat man guten anschluss.


----------



## verbrannter (9. September 2006)

na das waer doch mal famos  ...schliess mich dann mit den anderen zusammen und komm mit der bahn bis nach sachsenheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (9. September 2006)

Stiernacken schrieb:
			
		

> öhm.. ja. so wies aussieht fahr mer auto.
> 
> ricktick: bin dabei, musst aber rücksicht nehmen, bin langsam und fall ab und zu um *g*



Macht nix, ich auch


----------



## Marina (10. September 2006)

ich kann morgen doch riden 
der slayer80 leiht mit n Hinterrad (da ich auf mein neues ja immernoch warte ), dann fahr mer halt mit 550er Feder 
ham eingestellt was der Dämpfer nur hergibt... jetz federts so einigermaßen... wird schon gehn


----------



## mcsonnenschein (10. September 2006)

sers

wie sieht es denn mit dem 23.9 jetzt aus??
wäre dabei!

Ist jemand nächsten Samstag da??

Greez


----------



## MB-Locke (10. September 2006)

Hi,

waren gestern in BW u. hatten einen grandiosen Tag dort! von 9:30 bis 18 Uhr pure Sonne u. es war einfach hammermäßig g**l! Haben auch ein paar nette Leute getroffen u. es war richtig lustig... hoffentlich ham wir dieses Saison nochmal so nen spitzen Tag für WB!! 

Denen die heute unterwegs sind, viel Spaß u. lasst eure Knochen heile 
Wäre am gernsten gleich nochmal dort...


----------



## catweasel1981 (10. September 2006)

@ mb-locke:

knochen sind noch heile  

war heute nen echt spitzer tag, wetter war geil die leute waren geil, und der dual war auch mal richtig geil heute  

@ ricktick:

thx nochmal für den funny dual-tag und deine einführung im dh


----------



## Marina (10. September 2006)

catweasel1981 schrieb:
			
		

> ...war heute nen echt spitzer tag...



na so ne drecksau von tag 

jaaaa, danke basti  und du weißt ja, bald is DH-Lehrstunde angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verbrannter (10. September 2006)

aaaalso, nach langer bahnfahrt und anstrgenden metern vom bahnhof zu mir nach haus (komisch wenn man wieder so richtig pedalieren muss...) bin ich jetzt wieder daheim und freu mich nochmal über den spitzen tag heut (auch wenn ich mir nen sehr ominoesen kratzer am rahmen geholt hab) 
hab zwar leider die einfuehrung in den dual verpasst, hab dafuer aber den dh besser kennen gelernt...
hoffe mal dieses jahr gehts nochma nach wildbad  

laedst du die fotos noch hoch stiernacken?


----------



## Stiernacken (10. September 2006)

ich brenn se dir mal aud CD oder schick se dir irgendwie. is zuviel zum hochladen.

war lustig heut 
DH1 rockt


----------



## verbrannter (10. September 2006)

das is natuerlich auch gut...nur vieleicht die bilder von meinem rahmen, damit ich die an den haendler weiterleiten kann...meine sin leider nix geworden


----------



## Bremsman (11. September 2006)

war ein toller tag gestern !!! 
hi marina sorry habe vergessen mich vorzustellen  
hoffe der tick hat dich aufgeklärt  
habe wieder viele bekannte gesichter gesehen die ich aber nicht beim namen kenn  
müßen uns echt mal vorstellen wenn wir dort sind !!!
alla haut rein bin nächste woche auch wieder da !!weiß noch net ob sa oder so
aber ich werde doch so manchen auf dem dh  treffen  
gruß Bremsman


----------



## Marina (11. September 2006)

Ah, gut dann is mein Rätsel ja gelöst, hab halt einfach mal "Hi" gesagt, damit nich auffällt, dass ich garnich weiß wen ich vor mir hab 
Ich hab ja keine Probleme, mich erkennen ja alle, bloß dann heißts immer "ja warum hasch ned mal hallo gesagt?" ja witzig wie soll ich denn immer alle erkennen? 
Aber gut, jetz weiß ichs ja


----------



## dh-noob (11. September 2006)

ich will au mal ne dh lehrstunde.. ich bring auch schon etwas erfahrung mit..


----------



## Marina (11. September 2006)

dann komm mal mit, wenn wir au fahren gehn


----------



## Scotty87 (12. September 2006)

So leuz, ich komm jetzt endlich auch nach Wildbad...  *juhuuuuuuu*

...allerdings am Freitag (da is bestimmt wieder niemand am start ne^^!?)


----------



## Stiernacken (12. September 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> dann komm mal mit, wenn wir au fahren gehn




dass *DU* mal den DH mitfährst, da drauf wart ich seit mindestens 8 wochen schon


----------



## Loki87 (12. September 2006)

Marina: jetz hab ich ja das neue Bike, jetz geht das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (12. September 2006)

sers,
an welchem bahnhof steig ich den am geschicktesten aus wenn ich in bikepark will??


----------



## Not a Banshee (12. September 2006)

Bad Wildbad Kurpark


----------



## janos (12. September 2006)

thx


----------



## Marina (12. September 2006)

Nein Banshee, du Dubbl!
Steig Bad Wildbad Uhlandplatz aus, dann stehst fast direkt vor der bergbahn.
Man Banshee hör auf die Leut zu verarschen.


----------



## Not a Banshee (13. September 2006)

ach komm schon ich meine ich weiß ja net wies dannach aussieht falss er schwerer stürzen sollte und in die s-bahn einstegit kann muss er ja irgendwohin wo er sich kurieren kann odr!?


----------



## Marina (13. September 2006)




----------



## Stiernacken (13. September 2006)

ich würd einfach in die S-bahn steigen, und wenn ne haltestelle kommt, wo ganz dich *BERGBAHN* draufsteht, mir denken, dass des die richtige sein könnt und aussteigen 
direkt gegenüber is ja schon die talatstion, also des findet sogar n (kriegs-)blinder


----------



## CoreTec (13. September 2006)

Als noch nie im bikeparkgewesener und reiner Asphaltbiker wollt ich ma wissen, an welchem Tag in Wildbad am meisten los ist. Möcht der DDD-Riege ma beim rumhüpfen  zusehn.
Machts Sinn, mein HT mitzunehmen ???


----------



## Marina (13. September 2006)

wieso kein HT mitnehmen? Man kann alles mitm HT problemlos fahren bis auf den DH aber des is laut Aussagen anderer auch mit HT möglich aber nich so dolle fürs Material.
Am Sonntag is aufm DH am meisten los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (13. September 2006)

am sonntag regnets aber 
samstag scheint aber hoffentlich noch die sonne


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. September 2006)

ich war heute mal schnell in wildbad zum frühstücken =)
am kärcher freeride war n schild dass wegen den gewittern in den letzten tagen die strecke beschädigt ist.
4x sah ganz gut aus.
kleine pfütze in der einen kuhle da... sonst dufte.
sehr viel mehr hab ich gar nich gesehen.

@ marina: ich hab n mädel gesehen und du warst es nicht. die hat irgend ne komische, mir fremde, sprache gestusselt. war mit 5 DHlern da...


----------



## CoreTec (13. September 2006)

Na denn fass ich ma SA ins Auge.
SO regen???  Mist - da muss ich Duathlon fahrn - ich hasse nass!


----------



## Marina (13. September 2006)

Ja stell dir vor es gibt no andere Weiber außer mir 
Das Schild am FR steht da scho seit ner Weile^^


----------



## janos (13. September 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> die hat irgend ne komische, mir fremde, sprache gestusselt.


frauen reden immer so


----------



## Marina (13. September 2006)

Also hör mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (13. September 2006)

siehste! da plapert schon wieder eine in soner komischen sprache!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (14. September 2006)

ich steig nich mehr durch^^
war heute seit ner weile mal wieder da.
hab des schild ncoh nich gesehen


----------



## Stiernacken (14. September 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> ich steig nich mehr durch^^
> war heute seit ner weile mal wieder da.
> hab des schild ncoh nich gesehen



du sollst nich nach komischen schildern ausschau halten du sollst da runterfahren  
möönsch... wen ich lse wieviel hier über material und strecken und sonstwas diskutiert wird.. die zeit könnt mer viel besser nutzen. aber der Kärcher is schon bissle kaputt, hatte am SOnntag mal wieder n platten, trotz Al Mitghty, DH schlauch und 2 bar  
naja passiert halt *g* wie siehts denn aus am Sonntag jetzt? großer Ferienabschluss? ich wär dabei


----------



## verbrannter (14. September 2006)

boah, an sich reizt es mich schon, dummerweise steht für sonntag in wildbad regen aufm plan....und ich muesste sehen, ob mein radel eisatzbereit is. sieht derweil nämlcih so aus, dass ich nen neuen rahmen möglicherweise mit neuer bremse krieg...da freu ich mich doch glatt


----------



## Scotty87 (14. September 2006)

ja.. diskutiert ihr nur über die strecken und übers Wetter, ich bin morgen ab Liftöffnung da und guck mal, was sich so fahren lässt   ...und das Wetter soll auch noch halten *hoff*


----------



## Marina (15. September 2006)

nope, wir sin sonntag nich dabei.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. September 2006)

Stiernacken schrieb:
			
		

> du sollst nich nach komischen schildern ausschau halten du sollst da runterfahren



hatte ja nichmal mein radel dabei. und auch kein geld um eins zu leihen...
war ja nur mit meinem vadder und motorrad da zum frühstücken.
da hab ich halt des schild gesehen und darauf n kritischen blick n kärcher freeride runter gewagt.
dat wars...
aber ich wär liebend gern gefahren.
des woisch aber


----------



## Chaparral Rider (15. September 2006)

wie sind denn die strecken wenns mal nen tag geregnet hat?


----------



## ricktick (15. September 2006)

Besser als trocken.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. September 2006)

nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaparral Rider (15. September 2006)

mkey.
ist der dh dann noch fahrbar?sieht immer so steinig und wurzelig aus.wenns nass ist,dan wirds bestimmt ne rutschpartie.

dann lohnt es sich vllt morgen hin zu fahren.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (15. September 2006)

bin morgen auch in wildbad!
glaub mir wenn es nass ist ist es besser zufahren als wenn es trocken ist!
Lohnt auf jeden fall!

hab einen auffälligen T4, falls jemand mit uns fahren will!

Greez


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. September 2006)

is bisschen rutschig aber macht doch noch spass.


----------



## Stiernacken (15. September 2006)

verbrannter schrieb:
			
		

> boah, an sich reizt es mich schon, dummerweise steht für sonntag in wildbad regen aufm plan....und ich muesste sehen, ob mein radel eisatzbereit is. sieht derweil nämlcih so aus, dass ich nen neuen rahmen möglicherweise mit neuer bremse krieg...da freu ich mich doch glatt



coole sache. dann könn mer uns ja wieder am DH versuchen. langsam wirds ja was *g* die woche wirds aber nix. keine kohle, zu kalt und meine felge is gebrochen, als ich den snake bite hatte. hab ich gestern bemerkt. direkt am stoß einmal komplett durch. naja.. double track ist bestellt. ich hoff des wird was bis nächste woche


----------



## guddn (15. September 2006)

@ all:

Nabend,

wie siehts eigentlich bei Schlechtwetter aus, läuft da der Lift noch oder wird der Betrieb ausgesetzt?!
(DH geht ja wegen der ständig laufenden Bahn nicht betroffen sein?!)
Ich meine nicht richtiges Sauwetter, leichter Regen / Schauer sind ja net sooo schlimm...

Danke, guddn.


----------



## Scotty87 (15. September 2006)

denk mal, dass bei Gewitter der Lift stoppt, weiß aber nix genaues...

Wir waren heute in Wildbad (zum ersten mal ) und entgegen der Wettervorhersage hats >70% der Zeit leicht genieselt, was aber auch kein Problem war. Insgesamt muss ich sagen wars extrem geil... aber Wildbad is schon sehr ruppig^^ selbst der BikerX hat extrem viele Bodenwellen 

Da wir (ich mitm Cube Ht und mein Nachbar mit nem Ghost Enduro) den DH2 nicht gleich gefunden haben sind wir dann gleichmal den DH1 runter, der für mich (und für mein Nachbar noch weniger) nicht wirklich flowig zu fahren war. Aber eg war alles fahrbar (bei meinem Schneckentempo) und hat doch recht viel Spaß gemacht... den DH2 sind wir dann später noch 2 mal gefahren - auch ganz nett, aber so was zwischen den Serpentinen (bissle easy) und der harten Falllinie wäre schön gewesen^^

Achja und öhm, der NS-Drop is ja wirklich nicht so schlimm... perfekt für mich, bin gleich zu beginn den größeren runter - sah vertrauenserweckender aus, als der kleine  hat spaß gemacht 

(paar Links zu den Bildern kommen noch - sind sehr wenige, mit schlechter quali und eg keine vom DH, da hatten wir unsere Zeit aufs fahren verschwendet )

sooo.... auch wenn das alles keinen Interessiert^^
greez, Matze


----------



## Marina (15. September 2006)

wir sin doch immer sher interessiert


----------



## catweasel1981 (16. September 2006)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:
			
		

> hab einen auffälligen T4, falls jemand mit uns fahren will!
> 
> Greez



T4 rockt  waren letztens auch mit dem von schwiemu da , 5 bikes und 5 biker ohne probleme (voerallem kein auseinanderbauen der räder)  
will mir jetzt auch einen holen , aber nur mit langen radstand. gibt echt nix besseres


----------



## Kailinger (16. September 2006)

Morgen jemand am Start bei dem ich mich einklinken könnte?

Eigentlich nur DH...

Fahr höchstwarscheinlich ne Halbtageskarte ab 14:00 Uhr!

Gruß, Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (16. September 2006)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen jemand am Start bei dem ich mich einklinken könnte?
> 
> Eigentlich nur DH...
> 
> ...



maybe. mal sehn, wie ich mich fühle morgen. Muss geburtstag feiern(nicht meinen)


----------



## Kailinger (17. September 2006)

Koni, Du meldest Dich bevor Du je nach WB abdüst, oder?

Wegen Wetter geh ich evtl. doch bloß jagen... Bin ausgesprochener Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## Koeni (17. September 2006)

Ich werd nicht fahren, aber vielleicht nächste Woche?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. September 2006)

will auch noch gehen diese saison.
wie lange hats denn offen?


----------



## Stiernacken (17. September 2006)

am sonntag,1.11. ist ende. da sollt mer eigentlich nochmal großes forumtreffen machen. schei$ aufs wetter  und wenn ich auf spikes anroll


----------



## Marina (17. September 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. September 2006)

ich wär auf jeden fall dabei.
aber ich muss halt schaun wies mit schule aussieht.
ab morgen zählt alles ins abi *kotz*


----------



## Marina (18. September 2006)

na jammer du mal nich, kommst doch bestimmt in die 12te?
ich komm heut in die 13. und das abi steht scho vor der tür... *bammel hat* aber zurück zum thema: wildbaaaaad
vielleicht klappts nächsten sonntag!


----------



## verbrannter (18. September 2006)

ach das mit dem ai ham schon ganz andre geschafft  
das mit dem abschlusstreffen fänd ich auch ne gute idee.
mit naechstem we muss man halt guckn wies mit dem wetter ausschaut...wer ist denn hier alles nich ans wochenende gebunden?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. September 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> na jammer du mal nich, kommst doch bestimmt in die 12te?
> ich komm heut in die 13. und das abi steht scho vor der tür... *bammel hat* aber zurück zum thema: wildbaaaaad
> vielleicht klappts nächsten sonntag!



jetzt ists vorbei mit in der schule chillen und schlafen.
ab jetzt zählts ins abi und die harte realität fängt an.
also bin ich nur noch viel geiler drauf am WE nach Wildbad zu fahren um so richtig zu rocken.


----------



## Marina (18. September 2006)

am sonntag? vielleicht klappts bei uns.


----------



## Scotty87 (18. September 2006)

jetz hab dich nicht so Danger-Deluxe  - so welche wie dich gibts haufenweise, die meinen, sie schaffen ab Beginn der 12ten bis zum ABi und haben keine Zeit mehr... keine Sorge, die hören dann eh irgendwann wieder auf 

Ich hab damit erst recht nicht angefangen und du hältst das auch ned durch XD ... sei normal fleißig und pass schön auf, das langt 

aja... bei mir stehts Abi dann auch bald an, nur noch n paar Monate


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. September 2006)

ich denk nich dass ich keine zeit mehr hab. obwohl ich bei meinem stundenplan kotzen könnte.
jetzt ist halt ******** wenn ich nich aufpass und schlechte noten schreib.
aber das heisst nicht dass ich ein schlechter schüler bin^^
zeit fürs biken werd ich immer finden.
kommt ja in 2 monaten n neues her... *freu*


----------



## mcsonnenschein (19. September 2006)

so wer ist denn alles am sonntag in wildbad??
ich und mein Bruder sind wieder da!

Greez


----------



## Stiernacken (19. September 2006)

verbrannter schrieb:


> ...wer ist denn hier alles nich ans wochenende gebunden?



weißt doch, ich  
also ich trag mich dann mal in die Liste für kommenden Sonntag ein *kreuzchen mach*


----------



## Marina (19. September 2006)

ich trag mal ein kreuzchen mit klammer ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabenbiker (19. September 2006)

Nur kurz zur Info:

Der DH 1 ist bis 28.09. wg. Streckenarbeiten gesperrt (zum Glück nicht bis 30.09. ;-))


----------



## Marina (19. September 2006)

is ja nur n donnerstag  aber warum machen die das nich montags oder so?


----------



## verbrannter (20. September 2006)

is die frage, ob nur an dem donerstag oder, wie geschrieben steht, von jetzt an bis zum donnerstag. naja bei mir geht am wohenende nix, da mein radl fehlt.


----------



## schwabenbiker (20. September 2006)

Von jetzt an, wie ich geschrieben habe!

http://bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/


----------



## random_guy (20. September 2006)

wird im rennen dann eigentlich aufm dh1 gefahren? oder irgendwie so ne dh1/dh2-mischung, wie schon zu hören war?


----------



## Marina (20. September 2006)

ich denk doch mal dh2.
wo is dein Rad Rich? eingeschickt? wann kriegst n neues?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (20. September 2006)

die neue dh wird gerichtet!

die alte bleibt so wie sie ist!



das rennen wird auf der neuen dh gefahren, so wie es  immer war!



Greez


----------



## Loki87 (21. September 2006)

Jap,wird auf der neuen DH gefahren.

Wir werden wohl am Start sein,allerdings ich vlt. mit Leihbike weil mein neues bis dahin nicht fertig wird


----------



## Marina (22. September 2006)

ja jungs wie siehts aus wer kommt am sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. September 2006)

da is interboot^^


----------



## Marina (22. September 2006)

nich ernsthaft?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. September 2006)

ich will mir n neues powerboot kaufen fürs wakeboarden^^

ne die snowboardsaison startet bald und ich brauch n neues outfit.
da bekommt mans billiger.


----------



## Marina (23. September 2006)

ahja... du eumel gehst dafür nich biken *nich verstehen kann* 
ne war spaß  wir heizen für dich ne runde mit


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. September 2006)

will ich aber auch hoffen.
ich muss mal in mein geldbeutel schaun nach der interboot und dann entscheiden ob ich diese saison nochmal nach wildbad kommen kann.


----------



## slayer80 (23. September 2006)

Bin heute in einer Woche auf der Interboot (evtl. mit Frau, *gggg*... nur (noch) nicht meine, aber egal, mein Geld kann die auch ausgeben), aber Sonntag mach mer großen Vereinstrainingstag in Wildbad als Generalprobe für's Rennen!  

HEy, mal eine Frage: wurde der DH2 dieses oder letzutes Jahr mal größer modifiziert? Bin nämlich der Meinung, daß der um Welten langsamer als der DH 1 ist... (bin den DH2 seit 2 Jahren nimmer runter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (25. September 2006)

madse, was weiß ich da nich mit der frau??? schreib mir ne PM aber sofort 

ooooh ich bin ja so glücklich,babe hat sich ganz dolle wohlgefühlt in wildbad  nächstes mal (samstag und sonntag vermutlich) gehts aufn DH, also dürft ihr dann alle helfen mich abzukratzen...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. September 2006)

mir auch!^^
bin vielleicht nächste woche nochmal auf der interboot.


----------



## Joachim1980 (26. September 2006)

Servus miteinander!!!!

Ist der Schlepplift am 3. Oktober an? Auf der HP von Bad Wildbad steht ja nur, dass der Schlepplift von Mi. bis So. offen hat. Sprich der 3te Obtober würde voll ins Wasser fallen ! Oder weiß wer was anderes? Würde nämlich am 3ten nochmals kurz nach WB fahren... Aber nur auf DH üben hab ich kein Bock druff!! (wenn man da mal einen Platten hat, muss man ja ganz schön weit hoch schieben **grml**, Erfahrung vom letzten So.)


----------



## schwabenbiker (27. September 2006)

Der Schlepplift läuft Mo und Di grundsätzlich nicht. An diesen Tagen ist auch die Bikestation zu, d. h. man kann auch keine Karten kaufen.


----------



## Joachim1980 (27. September 2006)

Habe gestern Abend noch schnell eine Email an die Radsportakademie geschrieben. Ich erlaube mir den Emailkontakt hier zu posten:

Ich schrieb:
"...
Ist bei euch am 3. Oktober der Schlepplift in Betrieb? Auf euerer
Homepage weißt ihr darauf hin, dass der Schlepper nur von Mi. bis So. in
Betrieb ist. Aber an einem Feiertag? Macht ihr da eine Ausnahme? Bin
gerade etwas planlos..."

Prombt lag heute morgen in meinem Postfach folgende Antwort:
"...klar, am Feiertag und auch am Montag davor ist alles in Betrieb im
Northwave Bikepark Bad Wildbad. Du kannst also gerne am 03. Oktober die
Piste runterbremsen  ..."

Sprich: Schlepplift ist nächsten Mo. und Di. in Betrieb


----------



## schwabenbiker (27. September 2006)

Tja, dann ist das wohl eine Ausnahme...


----------



## Marina (27. September 2006)

tjaaaa, man sollte wissen dass Feiertags immer offen is  *klugscheißmodus*


----------



## Sethimus (27. September 2006)

gibts jetzt dieses jahr wieder en tag der offenen tuer?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (2. Oktober 2006)

morgen jemand da??


Greez


----------



## Marina (10. Oktober 2006)

wie stehts mit sonntag liebe leut??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (10. Oktober 2006)

kennt jemand zufällig den günstige bleibe in wb? (wenn ich am samstag abend noch lebe ) noch drei mal dan ist die saison vorbei und da sollte man die sonnigen tage nutzen.

mfg janos


----------



## MB-Locke (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,

falls bis zum WE gut Wetter ist (u. da natürlich auch  ) könnt ich mir gut vorstellen, dass ich am So in WB aufkreuzen werde... 

Bis die Tage,

MB-Locke


----------



## themacw (10. Oktober 2006)

Bin am Sonntag evtl. auch da, wenn es das Wetter zulässt...
Ich werde zwei meiner kumpels mit ihren all Mountain bikes den DH zeigen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (10. Oktober 2006)

ich bin am SO vielleicht auch da wenn einer meiner kumpels sich aufrafft und mitkommt. und wenn halt noch jemand fährt...


----------



## Marina (11. Oktober 2006)

is ja geil, kaum frag ich kommen antworten *stolz is* dann wirds ja wieder mal n richtiges getummel am sonntag  also ich weiß ncoh von.... 8 andern die kommen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (14. Oktober 2006)

jawoll!!! ich bin morgen ab 13 uhr im bikepark und ab 14 am biken!!! werde mich warscheinlich meistens auf m DH1 oder 4X aufhalten. man erkennt mich am leihbike (bekomm mein eigenen liberator erst in 10 tagen) schwarzes fox jersey und schwarzer 661 helm. sprecht mich nicht an ich hab wenig zeit...^^
wer ist morgen auch noch da?


----------



## Backwoods (14. Oktober 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> jawoll!!! ich bin morgen ab 13 uhr im bikepark und ab 14 am biken!!! werde mich warscheinlich meistens auf m DH1 oder 4X aufhalten. man erkennt mich am leihbike (bekomm mein eigenen liberator erst in 10 tagen) schwarzes fox jersey und schwarzer 661 helm. sprecht mich nicht an ich hab wenig zeit...^^
> wer ist morgen auch noch da?



Du kommst nicht zufällig aus Holzgerlingen und hast einen Nachbarn der Raschke heisst?


----------



## Stiernacken (14. Oktober 2006)

so, ich komm morgen auch. bin dann der, der irgendwo bei der marina mit rum heizt


----------



## Marina (14. Oktober 2006)

wieso nur identifizieren sich alle damit, dass sie mit mir fahren?  ich bin doch garnich auffällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (14. Oktober 2006)

"babe" aber schon


----------



## Koeni (14. Oktober 2006)

mal sehn, vielleicht bin ich auch halbtags da


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (14. Oktober 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Du kommst nicht zufällig aus Holzgerlingen und hast einen Nachbarn der Raschke heisst?



ja ich komm aus holzgerlingen.
des mit dem nachbarn weiss ich nicht. aber ich wohn da beim REWE (ehemaliger MiniMal). also im hohenzollernpark.
wer bist du?

morgen seh ich ja dann auch mal "babe"...


----------



## Marina (14. Oktober 2006)

du wirst babe nur von hinten sehn   war spaß ^^


----------



## Backwoods (14. Oktober 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ja ich komm aus holzgerlingen.
> des mit dem nachbarn weiss ich nicht. aber ich wohn da beim REWE (ehemaliger MiniMal). also im hohenzollernpark.
> wer bist du?
> 
> morgen seh ich ja dann auch mal "babe"...



Ich komm aus sifi, arbeite beim daimler und dein nachbar (felix raschke, 37) ist vermutlich mein ex chef.

wenns stimmt hast du ihm wohl mal ne liste mit der ausstattung vom liberator gegeben. jedenfalls lag die auf meinem schreibstisch als ich aus dem urlaub zurückgekommen bin. aber jetzt ist er im urlaub.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. Oktober 2006)

ne ich hab die liste niemandem gegeben.
aber kann sein dass irgend n kumpel von mit dem gegeben hat.
wie alt bist denn du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (15. Oktober 2006)

sag mal danger, hab ich dich heut in wildbad nur nich erkannt oder warst du nich da? heut warn voll viele ausm forum da, voll witzig^^ ich war heuts erste mal aufm dh uiuiui^^ aber war cool  (bloß gleich verletzt... -.-)


----------



## Joachim1980 (16. Oktober 2006)

Weiß wer ob am 1. Nov Feiertag hier in Baden-Württemberg ist? Würde gerne zum Saisonabschluss noch ein paar mal den DH1 üben gehen **grins**? 

Gruß an denjenigen mit seinem nagelneuen Ghost Northshore Bike vom DH1!


----------



## Koeni (16. Oktober 2006)

ich hab niemanden erkannt. Aber war ja einiges los und ich hatte immer jemanden zu mitfahren


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (16. Oktober 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> sag mal danger, hab ich dich heut in wildbad nur nich erkannt oder warst du nich da? heut warn voll viele ausm forum da, voll witzig^^ ich war heuts erste mal aufm dh uiuiui^^ aber war cool  (bloß gleich verletzt... -.-)



ich war da. hatte des selbe an wie letztes mal.
hab dich mehrmals gesehen. z.B. an der bikestation um halb 3 ungefähr als mein kumpel die bremse einstellen hat lassen. dann noch als wir die leihbikes zurückgebracht haben. 
wie hast dich verletzt?
Babe sieht schick aus.
Stiernacken hab ich auch erkannt. mit dem hab ich ja schon letztes mal geredet nur nich gewusst dass es stiernacken ist. gestern is mir dann eigefallen dass es n kräftiger kerl sein muss mit 66. dann wars klar^^
bekomm übrigens am Freitag mein Liberator! also werd ich warscheinlich schon nochmal dort aufkreuzen. wie lange hat wildbad offen?


----------



## schwabenbiker (16. Oktober 2006)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Weiß wer ob am 1. Nov Feiertag hier in Baden-Württemberg ist?



Ja, da is Feiertag!


----------



## Marina (16. Oktober 2006)

bis zum 1. november. ja und warum sagst du mir dann nich hallo du dubbl?
riesen blauer fleck am oberschenkel und muskelpreelung oder was weiß ich es tut halt weh, aber sonntag wird wieder gerockt


----------



## Marina (18. Oktober 2006)

jungs, wie siehts aus? sonntag?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. Oktober 2006)

da bin ich in hindelang. trails rocken mit neuem bike! *sabber*


----------



## Sethimus (18. Oktober 2006)

hindelang? trails? die forstautobahnen da?


----------



## Backwoods (18. Oktober 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ne ich hab die liste niemandem gegeben.
> aber kann sein dass irgend n kumpel von mit dem gegeben hat.
> wie alt bist denn du?



Bin altersmäßig ein "alter sack" aber ansonsten eher gründungsmitglied der sonntagsfahrer

guckst du in mein profil. doppelt so alt wie du reicht wohl nciht ganz 

habe die liste heute auf den rückweg gegeben, das heisst an hr. raschke zurück gegeben. mal sehen ob sie bei dir ankommt. ansonsten gibt es wohl ncoh jemand aus holzgerlingen, der demnächst ein liberator bekommt.

irl heisst du markus (oder martin? ) maurer oder so?

vielleicht sieht man sich mal in WB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. Oktober 2006)

du meinst den michael maurer. ist n kumpel von mir.
der wollte auch n liberator kaufen und hat rumgesucht.
jetzt kauft der sich aber n fusion terminator beim dirk in schöneich.
mein liberator bekomm ich übrigens am freitag. *freu*
wann is nochmal der letzte tag in wildbad?


----------



## dh-noob (18. Oktober 2006)

oje was gehtn ab... alle wollen ein liberator, ich verkauf meinen und niemand will ihn... ihr seid mir komische leute 
naja evtl nochmal wildbad. je nach dem ob das solid weg ist und was neues schon da, oder nicht..


----------



## Marina (18. Oktober 2006)

dani, du kommst und basta^^
1.november danger


----------



## Backwoods (18. Oktober 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> du meinst den michael maurer. ist n kumpel jetzt kauft der sich aber n fusion terminator beim dirk in schöneich.



wär mir auch lieber 
trotzdem glückwunsch zum neuen bike (im voraus)

terminator ist aber schon um einiges teurer als liberator.
was hat dein kumpel für einen preis rausgehandelt? beim dirk geht ja immer einiges an prozenten  war da auch schon öfter

würde gerne meinen alten votec rahmen durch ein freak ersetzen bevor er doch noch kaputt geht 

dein kumpel hat nciht zufällig einen nickname hier im forum?
vielleicht geht ja mehr wenn er nach dem freak rahmen fragt.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. Oktober 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> dani, du kommst und basta^^
> 1.november danger



grade gemerkt dass ich den post wos schonmal drin stand übersehen hab.
bin dann warscheinlich irgendwann am letzen oktoberwochenende oder am 1. november da.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. Oktober 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> wär mir auch lieber
> trotzdem glückwunsch zum neuen bike (im voraus)
> 
> terminator ist aber schon um einiges teurer als liberator.
> ...



fusion terminator hat mir zu viel federweg hinten und ich bin mim liberator finaziell schon am obersten limit angekommen. der bekommts beim dirk glaub so um die 3000. der hat kein nick hier aber ich kann ihn ja mal fragen ob ich dir die icq nummer geben darf. ich geh mal davon aus dass du icq hast. wenn nicht dann email oder irgendwas. ich mach dat dann schon


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. Oktober 2006)

@ marina: wem hast dus "nabial" besorgt??? UND WAS IST DAS?^^


----------



## Marina (19. Oktober 2006)

des war nich ich des war iris^^ und wie ich das mitbekommen is damit der leerlauf ihre nabe gemeint und da werden unsre jungs immer geil von^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. Oktober 2006)

ich habs nur mitbekommen als der kerl mit dem demo in der bahn in wildbad erzählt hat wie es jemand nabial besorgt bekommen hat.
(sry 4 satzbau)^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (19. Oktober 2006)

*lol* also warst wieder in meiner nähe und hast ned hallo gesagt,ts ts.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. Oktober 2006)

ne da warst du schon verletzt und nich in der bahn.
wann seit ihr wieder in wildbad?
morgen bekomm ich endlich mein bike!!! aber davor noch mathe klausur. =(


----------



## Marina (19. Oktober 2006)

viel glück für mathe 
wir? am sonntag


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. Oktober 2006)

glück bringts nich. ich verkacks auch mit glück.
und die woche drauf schon was geplant? also als abschluss?


----------



## Marina (19. Oktober 2006)

hmmmm.... klar


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. Oktober 2006)

ok dann red mer nochmal. vllt komm ich dann am selben tag wie ihr. und dann sprech ich dich ja auch vllt mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## catweasel1981 (19. Oktober 2006)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich habs nur mitbekommen als der kerl mit dem demo in der bahn in wildbad erzählt hat wie es jemand nabial besorgt bekommen hat.
> (sry 4 satzbau)^^




das war dann wohl ich *frechgrins*


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Oktober 2006)

kannst dich noch an mich erninnern?
der mit dem staubigen shin guard...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (21. Oktober 2006)

So hab jetzt seit gestern mein Liberator.
Bilder in meiner Galerie.
Bin warscheinlich nächste woche SA oder SO im Bikepark. Und dann vielleicht noch am 1. Nov!


----------



## Backwoods (21. Oktober 2006)

Sodele,

da ja sonst niemand nach todtnau will  komm ich morgen nach wildbad 
wer ist sonst noch da?

ich sitze auf einem big hit und hab nen älteren, weis-blauen 661 helm auf dem kopf - mit dainese hose und gelb/grau/weisem trikot.

bis denne
(komme vermutlich erst nachmittags so 1300)


----------



## janos (21. Oktober 2006)

bin morgen auch am start


----------



## Marina (23. Oktober 2006)

will auch nochmal fahrn gehn  aber wenn sich au alle was brechen müssen und die andern nach todtnau fahrn...
aber am 1. november eventuell nochmal  dabei fing der dh langsam an richtig spaß zu machen  immerhin den felsdrop geschafft und unter 10min runter, das is doch mal n anfang *stolz is*
dich, backwoods, hab ich gesehn


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich geh warscheinlich am SA und am MI (1. Nov) nochmal nach wildbad.
obwohl ich auch nochmal bock auf hindelang hätte. läuft dort die gondel des ganze jahr?


----------



## Backwoods (24. Oktober 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> dich, backwoods, hab ich gesehn



wo?

hab dich einmal an der bahn unten gesehen. der schaffner meinte, marina darf als letzte noch mitfahren o.ä. und auf der sau stand babe.

musste dann leider fast vor der tür auf die nächste bahn warten


----------



## Kailinger (24. Oktober 2006)

Freitach jemand in WB?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (24. Oktober 2006)

ne aber warscheinlich am SA
wie is der DH grad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki87 (24. Oktober 2006)

Marina(vergessen sascha auszuloggen):dh is geil grade 
also ich komm wohl am 1. november nochmal *freu*

ooooh hab ich dir dann den platz in der bahn weggenommen? oh das tut mir leid^^*


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (24. Oktober 2006)

mir wurde kein platz weggenommen (falls du mich meinst) ^^
am SA jemand da?


----------



## themacw (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich weiss noch nicht genau, ich werd entweder am samstag, sonntag oder mittwoch in da sein, je nach dem wann das wetter gut ist..., und bis wann meine wunden verheilt sind 
@Marina Den Felsdrop hab ich mich noch nicht getraut... dafür den northwave Drop 
Beim nächsten mal muss aber noch a bissl mehr gehen


----------



## Marina (25. Oktober 2006)

wenn am 1. kommst machen wir den felsdrop zusammen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. Oktober 2006)

welchen meint ihr mit "felsdrop"?


----------



## catweasel1981 (25. Oktober 2006)

felsdrop = der felssprung nachm reißwolf , vorm gangbang ^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. Oktober 2006)

ey wat?


----------



## schwabenbiker (25. Oktober 2006)

Das ist der Felsdrop:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/244100/cat/500/ppuser/36548


Aber "Reißwolf" hab ich auch noch nie gehört...
Der müsst ja dann zwischen Donnerbalken und Felsdrop sein, oder?


----------



## Marina (25. Oktober 2006)

uuuuuh, das wird n harter einschlag bei der langung....
reißwolf is das total felsige stück ab nach den stufen und vor dem gang bang. halt das felsgeklöppel das so übel laune macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. Oktober 2006)

der "felsdrop" is doch eher n gap...
und relativ einfach zu springen.
bins letztes mal aber auch eher durch zufall gesprungen. wusste nich dass da n drop/gap/was auch immer kommt und bin mal drüber.
schwer isses nich.
aber ich trau mir die stufen nicht zu. und der teil bisschen nach n stufen mit so vielen steinen find ich auch nich so klasse.
ansonsten is der DH erste socke.


----------



## schwabenbiker (25. Oktober 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> uuuuuh, das wird n harter einschlag bei der langung....



Macht nix, isn Scream!
Den Reißwolf mag ich auch nicht so, dafür ist das Strecke danach um einiges besser!


----------



## themacw (25. Oktober 2006)

Ohne den Reißwolf wär die strecke fast ein bisschen langweilig...
Hab da noch ein Bild von...







Felsdrop heisst auch eigentlich Felssprung und ist so ein kleineres Gap, weshalb ich mich bis jetzt auch noch nicht getraut hab...

Der Donnerbalken ist auch nur rein ne frage der überwindung, weil schwer zu fahren is der eigentlich nicht...


----------



## catweasel1981 (25. Oktober 2006)

themacw schrieb:


>



genau das ist der reißwolf  

ich find den interessant


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. Oktober 2006)

sieht ja soft aus auf dem bild
und was ist bitte der donnerbalken?
kenn mit mit den namen der streckenteile gar nich aus.
bin am SA jetzt zu 99% da mit 1-3 kumpels.


----------



## Marina (25. Oktober 2006)

also die stufen runter zu kommen dürft ja nich das problem sein oder? wenn doch, dann das nächste mal einfach die erste stufe mit arsch weit hinterm sattel ganz rechts die erste stufe, die zweite eher mittig und die dritte ganz links abrollen, dann klappt das 
reißwolf is cool 
und zum felssprung/drop/wie auch immer: da gibts nich so viel zu überwinden^^ einfach bissl treten und drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themacw (25. Oktober 2006)

Donnerbalken...
Na die drei stufen ziemlich am anfang, die du dir nicht so zutraust wie du vorhin geschrieben hast... 

@Marina: Wenns Wetter am Mittwoch gut ist dann komm ich auf jeden Fall 

Oh, hab grad mal geschaut... das ganze Wochenende über 70% regen und dann bis einschliesslich mittwoch 50%... Donnerstag wieder gut


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. Oktober 2006)

so langsam bekomm ich bisschen durchblick.
kann man den donnerbalken "abrollen" oder muss man springen=?


----------



## catweasel1981 (26. Oktober 2006)

kann man beides ,ich roll ihn ab. arsch nach hinten und schön an der seite halten. die etwas besseren springen den runter.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. Oktober 2006)

hm muss ich mir dann am SA nochmal anschauen...


----------



## themacw (26. Oktober 2006)

beim ixs cup hab ich mir ne weile angeschaut wie die Teilnehmer den Donnerbalken fahren... 
Alle die gesprungen sind haben unten die kurve nicht gekriegt und sind im netz eingeschlagen, oder mussten so stark bremsen dass se umgekippt sind


----------



## Bremsman (26. Oktober 2006)

so ein zwischen ding aus beidem ist ideal !!!
wenn mann ihn sehr schnell fährt springt man automatisch !! 
also ganz links halten dann passt auch deie kurve unten!! 
gruß Bremsman


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. Oktober 2006)

des wird n ding wenn ich da runtergeh...
ich seh mich schon staub fressen


----------



## Kailinger (26. Oktober 2006)

Aber ohne Angst und nicht mit der Brechstange...

Wir haben letzthin ein Mädel aufgesammelt, die sich an der Stelle recht offensichtlich was in der Hand gebrochen hatte! Immer schön locker! Wie schon gesagt, ganz links gehts am einfachsten. Eigentlich rollbar...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. Oktober 2006)

seh mer ja dann...^^


----------



## Marina (26. Oktober 2006)

danger scheiß dich ned ein, ich machs doch au  wenn am 1. kommst dann geh mer zusammen runter, ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. Oktober 2006)

bin am ersten wieder in hindelang.
komm am SA nach wildbad.


----------



## sPuTn!k (27. Oktober 2006)

sa auch da mit nem kumpel


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Oktober 2006)

mittlerweile ist es nicht mehr so sicher ob ich kommen kann was auf die "zuverlässigkeit" meines kumpels verweisst.


----------



## Marina (27. Oktober 2006)

dann am 1. kommen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Oktober 2006)

da is schon hindelang geplant =(


----------



## black soul (29. Oktober 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:


> so ein zwischen ding aus beidem ist ideal !!!
> wenn mann ihn sehr schnell fährt springt man automatisch !!
> also ganz links halten dann passt auch deie kurve unten!!
> gruß Bremsman



warum hab ich das nicht früher gelesen


----------



## Marina (29. Oktober 2006)

schlechte erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Marina (31. Oktober 2006)

naaaa, wer springt alles wegen schlechtem Wetter ab?


----------



## GS Collezione (31. Oktober 2006)

Servus,

schlechtes Wetter gibts ned, nur Pussy's fahren bei Trockenheit  
Bin mal gespannt wer so Morgen alles am Start ist.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. Oktober 2006)

hui komm grad von hindelang zurück.
grad noch bei der letzten abfahrt nen platten geholt. f*cked up.
ich würde morgen auch alleine kommen wenn ich bei eurer gruppe aufgenommen werd... (marina und co.)
ihr wisst ja wie ich fahr. DH und 4X.
ich bin jetzt noch ne halbe - dreiviertel stunde daheim.
bitte schreibt mir weil ich schon noch bock auf wildbad hätte als saisonabschluss.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. Oktober 2006)

das werk ist vollbracht


----------



## Marina (31. Oktober 2006)

können doch nich -.- n teil der truppe is abgesprungen udn mein laufrad is dermaßen am arsch, dass es mir morgen um die ohren fliegen würd -.- mennoooooo... 
tut mir sorry danger, habs erst jetz gelesen...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. Oktober 2006)

schei$$e aber ich muss morgen auf jeden fall nach wildbad weil ich nach meim rad schaun lassen muss.
werd dann wahrscheinlich alleine fahren


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. November 2006)

ich glaube der threat stirbt so langsam... 
ich war gestern alleine in wildbad und es war n geiler tag.
war echt alles dabei. sonne wind regen hagel und am schluss noch n schneesturm...
bin im DH alles gefahren bis auf den double. bin auch die 2 "grossen" drops gesprungen und die stufen gefahren. im 4X konnte mans auch richtig krachen lassen weil er besonders im oberen teil sehr schön gerichtet wurde.
ich hab meine saisonziele erreicht nachdem ich die 3m in hindelang gedropt bin und den DH in wildbad komplett mit allen hindernissen gefahren bin.
schade dass keine da war den ich "gekannt" hab...


----------



## GS Collezione (2. November 2006)

naja das mit dem Aussterben glaube ich ned! 

Ja war auch gestern noch in BW und muß sagen es war richtig g....... dort.
Dachte eigentlich das noch mehrere Leute kommen würden, aber wie so oft hat wahrscheinlich das Wetter diese davon abgehalten in BW zu rocken.  
Dafür hatten wir auf der Strecke und Bergbahn wenig Verkehr, so daß wir 2 mal die Std. fahren konnten.
Morgens war die Strecke mit vielen Pfützen versehen und teilweise richtig rutschig, welches sich aber schnell besserte.
Ja wir Ihr richtig gelesen habt hat es auch gehagelt.

Nun den werde auf jeden Fall im Winter die Bergbahn öffteres benutzen.
Schade nur das man da die Jahreskarte nicht benutzen kann.
Wünsche allen noch viel Spass in der Schrauberzeit  

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themacw (2. November 2006)

He, ich war auch da... aber um 16:30 als es scheien angefangen hat bin ich dann doch gegangen, aber lässig wars schon, ich bin bestimmt 12 mal den DH gefahren, obwohl die bahn nur halbstündig gefahren ist...
Na denn mal bis zur nächsten Saison... dann hoffentlich mit nem neuen Rahmen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. November 2006)

themacw schrieb:


> He, ich war auch da... aber um 16:30 als es scheien angefangen hat bin ich dann doch gegangen, aber lässig wars schon, ich bin bestimmt 12 mal den DH gefahren, obwohl die bahn nur halbstündig gefahren ist...
> Na denn mal bis zur nächsten Saison... dann hoffentlich mit nem neuen Rahmen



ich saß mal in der bahn neben dir als die wanderer unsere bikes beäugt haben und komische fragen gestellt haben.
bin der mit dem weißen liberator der alleine da war


----------



## Marina (3. November 2006)

ach je.... ihr armen... aber ich war eh krank ich hätt garnich kommen können -.- aber dass sie offizielle saison rum is, soll uns ja nich hindern


----------



## Stefan3500 (4. November 2006)

war auch da  
War echt geil. War mal wieder dieBestätigung das sich Wildbad im nassen auch noch gut fahren lässt.

Nur bei dem weissen GraupelZeugs auf den Holzkonstruktionen war ich bissl skeptisch.


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Marina (22. November 2006)

sagt mal leute... 
habt ihr au scho wieder so bock auf wildbad? 
wird zeit, dass die saison wieder startet! aber is noch sooooo lang


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. November 2006)

tja ich war heute in wildbad.
4-X bin ich nicht gefahren weil er frisch gemacht war... waren aber schon spuren drin von irgendjemand.
DH konnte man gut fahren...


----------



## Levty (22. November 2006)

Kann man da immer noch fahren? Solange man nicht hochgegondelt wird, kann man ja selber treten!

Wo isn Marco hin? Kein ICQ, kein IBC, kein nix...!

Edit: Posts überschnitten. Jetzt weiß ichs.


----------



## Marina (22. November 2006)

klar, kommst mit der bergbahn hoch. hinfahren wolltn wir auch mal demnächst, aber... ich will, dass wieder saison is, dann geht der lift wieder, ich hab wieder saisonkarte und es is was los dort


----------



## foxpatrick85 (29. November 2006)

Ohh cool das auch paar Leutz jetzt noch in BW unterwegs sind.Da muss ich doch auch mal wieder vorbeischaue  .


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. November 2006)

ich glaub aber die sehens nich so gerne wenn man da runter kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (30. November 2006)

interessiert da keine sau. wenn dir was passiert bist eben selbst schuld und gefährdest die existenz des parks.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. November 2006)

als ich vor paar tagen dort war da sind wir DH gefahren.
der untere streckenteil war gesperrt. (schild stand dran)
sind aber trotzdem runter und dann war da einer der die absperrbänder weggemacht hat. der hat uns erst mal angeschissen und dann aber gesagt dass es kein problem ist wenn wir DH und FR fahren solange da keiner arbeitet.
im 4x war alles ganz neu gemacht und schon spuren drinne. da hat er gesagt dass wenn er einen erwischt der durch frisch gemachte streckenteile fährt die hacke ins vorderrad schmeißt.
also lieber mit vorsicht dort fahren...


----------



## mcsonnenschein (11. Dezember 2006)

jemand am Samstag in Wildbad??

greez


----------



## mcsonnenschein (11. Dezember 2006)

In Wildbad ist bis 18dez Revision an der Bergbahn!

Greez


----------



## Marina (11. Dezember 2006)

weiß denn schon einer, wann sie wieder aufmachen? ich schau langsam wöchentlich auf die hp^^*


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (11. Dezember 2006)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> In Wildbad ist bis 18dez Revision an der Bergbahn!
> 
> Greez



Danke für die Info.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. Dezember 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> weiß denn schon einer, wann sie wieder aufmachen? ich schau langsam wöchentlich auf die hp^^*



1. April!
wenn noch schnee liegt dann später...


----------



## Marina (12. Dezember 2006)

woher weißt?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Dezember 2006)

hat der kerl der da an den strecken rumbaut und manchmal auch n liftman vertritt gesagt als ich dort war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (13. Dezember 2006)

aaaaaahso, ja dann weiß ich wer


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Dezember 2006)

auf jeden fall einer ders wissen sollte...


----------



## Marina (13. Dezember 2006)

das verschiebt sich ja eh wieder aber immerhin mal ne grobe angabe... das reicht mir 
muss ja dann auch das neue Geschwisterchen von Babe mal testen


----------



## schwabenbiker (13. Dezember 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> aaaaaahso, ja dann weiß ich wer



Aber nicht der nette Türke!?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Dezember 2006)

schwabenbiker schrieb:


> Aber nicht der nette Türke!?



ne der ältere deutsche/rumäne/...


----------



## Marina (13. Dezember 2006)

genau der, der mir immer rein zufällig beim bügel geben an den hintern langt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabenbiker (13. Dezember 2006)

Bei mir macht er das nie ...


----------



## Marina (13. Dezember 2006)

komisch, hm? 
vielleicht kommts mir auch nur so vor und er macht das auch bei anderen ganz unbeabsichtigt und nur mir als Frau fällt das auf...
wäre zu überlegen


----------



## Blood (14. Dezember 2006)

Hey Jay mein Döner-Kumpel ;D

Hoffe ich bin auch eingeladen (auch wenn ich mich länger net gemeldet hab)
 

Hab ja nu neuen Job dadurch mehr Freizeit und darum will ich es nächstes Jahr wieder richtig krachen lassen 

Also SMS mir ma


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (14. Dezember 2006)

hat er bei mir auch noch nie gemacht^^


----------



## black soul (15. Dezember 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> genau der, der mir immer rein zufällig beim bügel geben an den hintern langt...




lohnt sich das ?   ~duck und renn~


----------



## Knorze (15. Dezember 2006)

weiß jemand ob klausi und co schon angefangen haben zu baggern?
ach übrigens kann des sein das der lifttürke in wirklichkeit ein, türkisch aussehender, liftrusse ist


----------



## schwabenbiker (15. Dezember 2006)

Knorze schrieb:


> ach übrigens kann des sein das der lifttürke in wirklichkeit ein, türkisch aussehender, liftrusse ist



   
Beruf: Lifttürke

Glaub ich nicht. Der sieht schon ziemlich türkisch aus!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. Dezember 2006)

von der statur und gesichtsform könnte er echt n liftrusse sein


----------



## Knorze (17. Dezember 2006)

des is glaub ich auf jeden fall ein liftrusse(man achte auf die zeitungen die er liest).
kann mir jemand auskunft über die bau-aktivitäten geben?


----------



## Marina (20. Dezember 2006)

ob sich das lohnt kann ich dir auch nich sagen^^*
ob russe oder türke is doch total egal, oder nich?
will biken gehn... *schluchz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabenbiker (21. Dezember 2006)

Weiß jemand, ob die Bergbahn mittlerweile wieder läuft!? Lt. mcsonnenschein waren bis 18. Dez. Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (21. Dezember 2006)

Also eigentlich müsste sie wieder fahren!

http://www.stadtwerke-wildbad.de/verkehr/bergbahn/fahrplan.htm


Greez


----------



## flying-nik (13. Januar 2007)

ich hoffe, werde morgen mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Knorze (13. Januar 2007)

flying-nik schrieb:


> ich hoffe, werde morgen mal vorbeischauen



moin, soweit ich des weiss ist die benutzung wegen der bauarbeiten(oder warum auch immer) nicht gewünscht . wenn du erwischt wirst, wird dein name notiert und du darfst beim diesjährigen rennen nicht starten 

diese angaben sind ohne gewähr


----------



## flying-nik (13. Januar 2007)

beziehst du das auf die bergbahn oder sie strecke(n) ? wenn die DM DH strecke gesperrt sein sollte gäbe es ja noch die anderen Strecken dort


----------



## Knorze (13. Januar 2007)

die bahn sollte offen sein, ich denk mal des betrifft (nur) die dm dh strecke.
aber wenn die net befahrbar is was willste dann da, freeride??? . der rest is doch mist.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Januar 2007)

4x ist doch auch gut! aber wenn kein lift läuft ists ******** weil man sonst immer hochlaufen müsste...


----------



## Marina (14. Januar 2007)

woher is die info mit der sperrung fürs rennen?


----------



## butter.cb (14. Januar 2007)

ich würde mal sagen, dass das völlig egal ist, ob sperrung oder nicht, ob lift oder nicht...es ist einfach nicht sehr fair die strecken "zammzuschreddern" während andere den winter über versuchen sie wieder auf vordermann zu bringen. der bikepark öffnet im april wieder, das sollte doch reichen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (16. Januar 2007)

und wenns schneit und abtaut war eh alles fürn arsch...
aber bis april is noch sooooooo lang


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. Januar 2007)

viel zu lang...


----------



## Marina (22. Januar 2007)

bemitleiden wir uns gegenseitig 
ich tröste mich mit dem gedanken an frankreich im sommer


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. Januar 2007)

ich tröste mich mit dem gedanken dass wir keinen schnee haben und wir im wald fleißig bauen können...
anlieger und doubles... und ein großes gap (2m hoch - 6m weit)


----------



## Marina (2. Februar 2007)

auf auf leute, fleißig beteiligen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261249


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. Februar 2007)

hab schon abgestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (2. Februar 2007)

braver junge *tätschel* 
auf dich is halt verlass


----------



## butter.cb (2. Februar 2007)

hm, ich hat auch schonmal an ne dusche und n wc am bikeshop gedacht. aber schliessfächer sind irgendwie auch ne gute idee


----------



## black soul (2. Februar 2007)

hab auch schon  ge-jaaaht.


----------



## janos (2. Februar 2007)

butter.cb schrieb:


> hm, ich hat auch schonmal an ne dusche und n wc am bikeshop gedacht.




was!? und das freiluft männer klo am start der dh1 schließen?? niemals 

das mit den schließfächern ist ne gute idee auch wenn ich noch nie probleme mit dieben hatte obwohl ich meinen rucksack  einfach an der startrampe liegen lass 

mfg janos


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. Februar 2007)

irgendwann reißt sich halt irgend n opa dein rucksack untern nagel


----------



## Stefan3500 (3. Februar 2007)

Naja zum Thema Streckenbenutzung. Wir haben ende Dezember (durch Zufall) mit dem Streckenpfleger gesprochen. Der meinte Sinngemäss. Ob auf dem DH gefahren wird geht Ihm am A.... vorbei.

Er  muss halt absperren , wegen Versicherung.


Nur bei 4X wird er grantig  


Und bitte nicht die Absperrbänder abreissen sondern Drunterduch fahren. Danke


----------



## Marina (3. Februar 2007)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Und bitte nicht die Absperrbänder abreissen sondern Drunterduch fahren. Danke



 das is gut!

wc (radfahrn macht doof, wenn ich WC lese denk ich an die boxxer )hats ja oben an der bergbahn-station und oben an der hütte, reicht doch. und wozu gibts den schlauch zum putzen, da brauchst doch keine dusche mehr 

jap, so seh ich das mit dem diebstahl auch. man dachte auch, da kommen nie bikes weg... irgendwann is immer das erste mal.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. Februar 2007)

@stefan3500: genau des selbe hat er zu mir auch gesagt.


----------



## Marina (8. Februar 2007)

yeah yeah am 6.4. macht wildbad auf!!!


----------



## hans_bert (8. Februar 2007)

Die Bergbahn fährt das ganze Jahr, DH kannst immer fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. Februar 2007)

schon mehrmals gesagt...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (10. Februar 2007)

ich hab mal nen vorschlag zu machen:
postet doch mal eure photos aus wildbad um die zeit bis zur öffnung des bikeparks zu überbrücken.


----------



## Marina (11. Februar 2007)

ich hab nur 2 oder 3 und die sin alle doof... eins davon is ja in der gallery, mann mann das sollt ich mal löschen, das is peinlich^^
hab aber eins von meim schatz anzubieten


----------



## janos (11. Februar 2007)

leider auch ziemlich bescheiden aber das einzige das ich hab


----------



## ricktick (11. Februar 2007)

Ich hab auch eins


----------



## ricktick (11. Februar 2007)

Sogar zwei hab ich


----------



## driver79 (11. Februar 2007)

hab auch welche


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (11. Februar 2007)

hier mal eins von mir:




in meiner galerie auch bewertbar...


----------



## mcsonnenschein (12. Februar 2007)

sind von der Qualität aber net die besten.


















greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans_bert (12. Februar 2007)

Hier welche von mir!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/308156/ppuser/43215
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/301952/ppuser/43215
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/301952/ppuser/43215


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (12. Februar 2007)

Mit bestem Dank an Koni.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. Februar 2007)

geiles demo *sabber* ich steh auf den schei**...
hats dir bei dem 2ten bild übern double gereicht?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (12. Februar 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> geiles demo *sabber* ich steh auf den schei**...
> hats dir bei dem 2ten bild übern double gereicht?



Danke.
Ja hat gereicht. Die Perspektive täuscht (da ein wenig).


----------



## Marina (12. Februar 2007)

das is kein double das is der gang bang schätzle  jetz weißte welcher das is


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Februar 2007)

ok danke marina 
bin ich auch schon gesprungen und war verwundert dass er recht "easy" zu springen ist.

könnt ja auch bilder von euren hometrails, oder stuttgarter trails posten...
würd mich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martha (13. Februar 2007)

Hab zwar kein Bild, aber noch ein paar Infos:
Am 6. April macht, soweit das Wetter mitspielt der Northwave Bikepark in Bad Wildbad wieder auf, hat ja Marina schon gepostet. Am 7. April findet ein kleines aber feines FUN RACE auf dem Dual statt. Mehr Infos findet ihr unter www.northwave-bikepark-bad-wildbad.de unter Events. Wer kommt?


----------



## Marina (13. Februar 2007)

ich komme und checke morgens so um 9 die lage, ob mädls da sind und wieviele, dann entscheid ich kurzfristig, ob ich mich noch anmelde, denn es gibt ne damen-klasse und wenn da keine oder nur 2-3 antreten bin ich dabei  bin doch so ungeübt übern winter...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Februar 2007)

ich werd warscheinlich am eröffnungstag über den frisch gebügelten 4x shreddern 
und bisschen DH fahren^^


----------



## Marina (13. Februar 2007)

am eröffnungstag bin ich denk mal auch da  dann werd ich erstmal die blamage über mich ergehen lassen, das erste mal wieder ordentlich fahren zu gehn und nix mehr zu können. ich nehms mit humor


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Februar 2007)

wird schon wieder schnell kommen...
"fahrrad fahren verlernt man nicht"


----------



## Marina (13. Februar 2007)

joah ich denk nachm tag gehts wieder einigermaßen.
gehts eigentlich nur mir nach der winterpause so?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Februar 2007)

nein.
mir gehts denk ich mal genauso da ich echt wenig übern winter gefahren bin, aber ich denk dass ich nach n paar abfahrten wieder drin bin.


----------



## hans_bert (14. Februar 2007)

Hier gibt es noch ein paar bewegte Bilder!
http://dh-heidelberg.de/content/main.php?site=videos


----------



## ricktick (14. Februar 2007)

Ich denk beim Dual Race werd ich dabei sein.


----------



## Bluberle (18. Februar 2007)

Kurze nervige verständnis Fragen:

Die DH kann ich derzeit benutzen, dem Streckenjogie ist das egal,richtig?
Beim Bahnfahren zahle ich pro Fahrt 2 uronen mit dem Bike?

Habe mich mit dem Gedanken im "Winter" DH zu fahrn noch nie auseinander gesetzt, aber bei dem Wetter ...

Blub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (18. Februar 2007)

siehst du alles richtig


----------



## Bluberle (18. Februar 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> siehst du alles richtig



Juhu, dank dir fürs Erste!


----------



## torty (18. Februar 2007)

hey bluberle meld dich mal bei mir du alte socke 
mfg andi  torty e mail [email protected]


----------



## Marina (3. März 2007)

nur noch 5 wochen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. März 2007)

bis dahin warscheinlich mit größerem Rahmen


----------



## Marina (3. März 2007)

wieso brauchst du scho wieder nen neuen rahmen?
und wieso postest du eigentlich immer eine minute nach mir?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. März 2007)

mein alter neuer rahmen is mir zu klein geworden, bzw wurde schon ziemlich knapp gekauft.
wird aber der selbe rahmen nur in anderer größe werden.

die 2te frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten... ich denke mal dass wir meistens zur selben zeit online sind du in fred hier war reinschreibst.
dann seh ich dass es hier was neues gibt und poste auch irgendwas.
man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. März 2007)

einmal offtopic: ich verkauf meinen liberator rahmen... *hier*
bis dann


----------



## Dreckmulle (9. März 2007)

Hi, hat jemand Info´s ob die beiden DH-Stecken zur Zeit befahrbar sind? Sturmschäden, oder sonst was?
Würde gerne meine DH-Bike am Sonntag aus dem Winterschlaf holen.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (9. März 2007)

ich weis nix genaues, aber ich denk dass die strecken gut fahrbar sind.
bikepark macht ja in paar wochen auf


----------



## Dreckmulle (9. März 2007)

War vielleicht jemand in letzter Zeit da und weis was genaueres?


----------



## hansbär (10. März 2007)

Dreckmulle schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand Info´s ob die beiden DH-Stecken zur Zeit befahrbar sind? Sturmschäden, oder sonst was?
> Würde gerne meine DH-Bike am Sonntag aus dem Winterschlaf holen.
> 
> Danke!



Das hab ich mir grad au überlegt. Wetter ist ja super.

..........

@ Dreckmulle
Wie siehts bei dir aus, gehst du morgen oder eher gesagt heut nach WB? Also ich geh auf jeden fall. Falls du gehst, aus welchem Täle kommst du denn könnten ja evtl. zusammen fahren. Geh so gegen 8Uhr. Oder Vieleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand lust. 

Gruß


----------



## mcsonnenschein (12. März 2007)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal wieder nach wildbad!
Eigentlich könnten sie den Park ja jetzt schon eröffnen, ich glaub kaum das es noch mal schneit.

Greez


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. März 2007)

hoffentlich ist der 4x sauber planiert!


----------



## TeamJung (12. März 2007)

DH 1 fahrbar, keine Bäume durch Sturmschäden im Weg.
DH 2 ein Baum am anfang, sonst weiß ich auch nicht mehr
Biker-Cross gesperrt wird geshapet und gebaut......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. März 2007)

Jawoll!


----------



## Bluberle (12. März 2007)

Geht vielleicht unter der Woche irgend wer nach Wildbad?
Bin nicht arbeitslos, hab aber URLAUB  

Gruaß,
Blub!


----------



## Marina (12. März 2007)

des dauert ja au nemme lang  
aber ich lechze schon danach


----------



## Bluberle (13. März 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> des dauert ja au nemme lang
> aber ich lechze schon danach



Das Rad wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr  
Meins ruft immer zu wenn ich mein Stadtrad nehm: "Nimm mich!Hier bin ich!Och biddoe,ist doch schön Wetter."  

Und wenn das Warten ein Ende hat, geht wieder irgend ein mickriges Teil kaputt oder der Körper wird zermosht und schon muss man wieder warten.

Naja *negativmodusaus*, nur noch wenige Tage...

Gruaß,
Blub!


----------



## Marina (13. März 2007)

erstmal schön dual-rennen fahrn zur eröffnung und hoffen, dass was anständiges bei raus kommt 
und lass das negativgequatsche, immer schon positiv sehen  du weißt doch, schaltwerke sterben gerne als opfer eines steins


----------



## mcsonnenschein (13. März 2007)

werd wahrscheinlich am 24.3 nach wildbad gehen!
kommt noch jemand?

greez


----------



## Bluberle (13. März 2007)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> werd wahrscheinlich am 24.3 nach wildbad gehen!
> kommt noch jemand?
> 
> greez



Ich sach ma: Eventunnel bin ich dabei


----------



## Sethimus (13. März 2007)

zug? auto?


----------



## Marina (14. März 2007)

ist euch auch schon der schleichende Preisaufschlag aufgefallen?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (14. März 2007)

verdammt mir is was dazwischen gekommen!
muss mein kleinen ausflug auf den nächsten samstag schieben!

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (14. März 2007)

wieviel wurde "preisaufgeschlagen"?

btw: ich hol heute mein neuen rahmen huhuhuhuh


----------



## Marina (14. März 2007)

super^^
alles um 2â¬und die saisonkarte um 9â¬...
also ich finds jetz ned so schlimm, weil ich mir eh ne saisonkarte hol, aber fÃ¼r 2â¬ mehr muss au ma streckenpflege drin sein find ich.
aber immerhin ne dh-karte, allerdings find ich da 18â¬ au bissl viel. aber immerhin etwas.


----------



## bachmayeah (14. März 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> super^^
> alles um 2und die saisonkarte um 9...
> mir eh ne saisonkarte hol,



BONZE....

mal so nebenbei evtl wird  mich hier gehilft:  ist wildbad derzeit geduldet befahrbar? fährt die bergbahn? bzw wann fährt sie nich?

grüße

bachmayeah


----------



## foxpatrick85 (14. März 2007)

Jupi endlich erwachen alle aus ihrem Winterschlaf (auch ich  ).
06.04 ohh endlich wieder etwas radeln  .


----------



## Marina (14. März 2007)

bergbahn fährt immer halbstündlich.
was heißt da bonze? dadurch spar ich das jahr über ja 
ah hey, der patrick lebt au wieder  
dich seh ich öfters in wildbad, du bist so leicht zu erkennen  (absolut nich negativ gemeint!!!)


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. März 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> aber immerhin ne dh-karte, allerdings find ich da 18 au bissl viel. aber immerhin etwas.


 
Preis finde ich ok.


----------



## foxpatrick85 (14. März 2007)

HÄÄ wie so leicht zu erkenne?


----------



## Marina (14. März 2007)

du bist doch der mit den piercings wenn ich das richtig weiß?


----------



## bachmayeah (14. März 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> bergbahn fährt immer halbstündlich.
> was heißt da bonze? dadurch spar ich das jahr über ja
> ah hey, der patrick lebt au wieder
> dich seh ich öfters in wildbad, du bist so leicht zu erkennen  (absolut nich negativ gemeint!!!)


sparen? stimmt wie konnte ich das übersehen. der schwabe in dir *g* 
immer? auch nachts  nee des war ja der gedanke evtl fährt die ja auch an nem wochentag nicht oder so. i don´t know (yet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxpatrick85 (14. März 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> du bist doch der mit den piercings wenn ich das richtig weiß?



HE jop genau,das das so auffällt


----------



## Marina (14. März 2007)

doch fährt an jedem wochentag.

ja dann wusst ichs doch richtig  hab dich au ma angegrinst, hasts aber glaub ned ganz geschnallt^^*


----------



## foxpatrick85 (14. März 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> doch fährt an jedem wochentag.
> 
> ja dann wusst ichs doch richtig  hab dich au ma angegrinst, hasts aber glaub ned ganz geschnallt^^*



Ach jetzt kommts,du hattest doch mal ein Bighit (brauchte etwas länger,halte noch immer winterschlaf)


----------



## Marina (14. März 2007)

jaaaaaaa, bingo 
aber in zukunft wirst babe ja nich übersehn können 
(jetz abba schluss mit offtopic^^*)


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. März 2007)

foxpatrick85 schrieb:


> Jupi endlich erwachen alle aus ihrem Winterschlaf (auch ich  ).
> 06.04 ohh endlich wieder etwas radeln  .



um mal beim thema zu bleiben...
hab gestern mim peter schmid geredet und der hat gemeint dass der bikepark am 31. diesen monats die pforten öffnet!


----------



## Marina (15. März 2007)

oho doch schon früher? fette sache  aber gut, die eine woche... trotzdem geil 
(offtopic: hey du seggl, schreib mir ma zurück )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. März 2007)

man muss sich auch über die kleinigkeiten freuen können


----------



## Marina (15. März 2007)

ok ^^ *freu+freu+freu*


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. März 2007)

so ist richtig


----------



## schwabenbiker (15. März 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> um mal beim thema zu bleiben...
> hab gestern mim peter schmid geredet und der hat gemeint dass der bikepark am 31. diesen monats die pforten öffnet!



Vorausgesetzt es liegt kein Schnee (nä. Woche soll der Winter zurückkommen).


----------



## zerg10 (15. März 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> um mal beim thema zu bleiben...
> hab gestern mim peter schmid geredet und der hat gemeint dass der bikepark am 31. diesen monats die pforten öffnet!



Hast Du den auch gefragt, ob die Strecken bis dahin gerichtet sind oder ob sie ab da erst mit dem Präparieren anfangen. So war's zumindest die letzten paar Jahre immer...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. März 2007)

ne aber ich denk wenn der bikepark aufmacht dann wirds auch präpariert sein.
4x war ja schon im november halb fertig...


----------



## Stefan3500 (15. März 2007)

ja und der umgefallene Baum hinter dem Steindrop wurde zum kicker umfunktioniert mit echt "toller" Flatlandung


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. März 2007)

mal reinschaun


----------



## guddn (15. März 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> um mal beim thema zu bleiben...
> hab gestern mim peter schmid geredet und der hat gemeint dass der bikepark am 31. diesen monats die pforten öffnet!



... und da kann man sich drauf verlassen?!?

War letztes Jahr leider net der Fall  

guddn.


----------



## janos (15. März 2007)

jetzt mecker mal nicht rum du mädchen! 
mit deinem neuen bike spürste die platt gefahrenen bauarbeiter auf der strecke sowieso nicht mehr. 

mfg janos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (15. März 2007)

...ja mit meinem dicken Federweg nebst meiner Unerschrockenheit!!!  

Hey, ne weichere Feder suchst du?
Hättest an Weihnachten mehr essen müssen  

Vielleicht können wir den Arbeitern etwas Druck machen wenn mir denen ständig um den Kopf rumheizen ...

Der guddn.


----------



## janos (15. März 2007)

das mit dem essen ist ne gute idee aber was soll in die signatur?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> ... und da kann man sich drauf verlassen?!?



ich geh jetzt mal davon aus dass du nicht weist wer peter ist.
er ist der chef von solidbikes und wildbad ist ja sozusagen der solid bikepark.
ich denk mal schon dass der bescheid weis.
wer sich nicht sicher ist, einfach einen tag vorher bei der radsportakademie anrufen und fragen.


----------



## Marina (15. März 2007)

mach du das und sag dann bescheid


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (16. März 2007)

ja ok kann ich machen. erinnert mich dann aber rechtzeitig dran


----------



## Sethimus (16. März 2007)

faehrt hier eigentlich jemand von den stuttgartern immer mit der bahn? so zwecks baden wuerttemberg ticket teilen?


----------



## zerg10 (16. März 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt mal davon aus dass du nicht weist wer peter ist.
> er ist der chef von solidbikes und wildbad ist ja sozusagen der solid bikepark.
> ich denk mal schon dass der bescheid weis.
> wer sich nicht sicher ist, einfach einen tag vorher bei der radsportakademie anrufen und fragen.



Also ich will da mal nicht klugschei$$ern, aber bisher war das Verhältnis Bikestation/Schmid und Radsportakademie nicht immer das beste. Je nachdem wenn von den beiden man bzgl. der Streckenrenovierung gefragt hat, hat er immer auf den jeweils andern gezeigt.
Mir fällt da immer der Saisonauftakt 06 oder war's 05 ein, da war der DH eine Kraterlandschaft, die Schleppspur eine 30cm tiefe Rinne u. der BikerX ein übler Rübenacker...

Naja, vielleicht haben sie diesmal daraus gelernt...


----------



## janos (16. März 2007)

Sethimus schrieb:


> faehrt hier eigentlich jemand von den stuttgartern immer mit der bahn? so zwecks baden wuerttemberg ticket teilen?



ich kann dich gerne mitnehmen. komm zwar aus ravensburg aber ich muss ja auch in stuttgart umsteigen. 

mfg janos


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (16. März 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Also ich will da mal nicht klugschei$$ern, aber bisher war das Verhältnis Bikestation/Schmid und Radsportakademie nicht immer das beste. Je nachdem wenn von den beiden man bzgl. der Streckenrenovierung gefragt hat, hat er immer auf den jeweils andern gezeigt.
> Mir fällt da immer der Saisonauftakt 06 oder war's 05 ein, da war der DH eine Kraterlandschaft, die Schleppspur eine 30cm tiefe Rinne u. der BikerX ein übler Rübenacker...
> 
> Naja, vielleicht haben sie diesmal daraus gelernt...



davon hab ich nix mitbekommen weil ich in der saison 06 des erste mal erst im sommer da war.
ich kann auch nur sagen dass im november 06 schon gut präpariert wurde. bin selber auch gespannt, und werd dann halt mal bei der radsportakademie anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (16. März 2007)

seth wir könnten meistens auch noch jemand aufnehmen.
genau so machst es dani, zur not werden wirs auch noch ne woche länger aushalten


----------



## Sethimus (16. März 2007)

falls der park den monat noch aufmachen sollte waer ich bei gutem wetter auf jedenfall am start, osterwochenende sind wir schon in bozen.


----------



## schwabenbiker (16. März 2007)

Auf der Homepage steht, dass der Park spätestens Karfreitag wieder aufmacht, d. h. es kann auch früher sein!


----------



## Marina (16. März 2007)

also am 1.4. kanns sein dass wir gehen, wenns wetter mitmacht.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (16. März 2007)

ich muss mal schaun ob ich kommen kann, vielleicht dann doch mit der bahn...


----------



## guddn (16. März 2007)

Ich habe selber die Netzkarte VVS, deswegen fahre ich ab Vaihingen Enz im 
Pforzheimer Netz für 6,20 Tages-Netzkarte (inkl. Bike!!!) an.

Wildbad wird zT. direkt mit Karlsruher Strassenbahn ab Bietigheim Bissingen 
angefahen.

guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sethimus (16. März 2007)

und wo kaufst du die karte dann?


----------



## guddn (17. März 2007)

Zugegeben, das ist knifflig die Bahn anzuhalten & kurz zum Automaten direkt am Bahnsteig zu sprinten  
Tip: mit Kaugummi die Lichtschranke zukleben  

Mein kleiner Vorteil ist daÃ ich in Vaihingen Enz schaffe, sowie meine Mom dort wohnt...
Ich habe es zum Saison-Abschlusstag 2006 mal so probiert und muÃ sagen daÃ das 
ganze hervorragend gefunzt hat. 
Bei der Abreise ist dann ja auch der Automat am Bahnhof Wildbad und somit 
das Ticket einfach zu beschaffen. In manchen Bahnen auch drinnen im Zug!

Die Karte ist vielleicht auch am HBF STuttgart im DB Reisezentrum zu kriegen, 
ich wÃ¼rde des einfach mal probieren...
Wenn du nur die Strecke Vaihingen Enz (Ende VVS-Gebiet) bis Wildbad anforderst, 
wirst du sicher die 3,20â¬ (was auch immer das dieses Jahr kostet...) dort 
zahlen dÃ¼rfen kÃ¶nnen.
Das hat zumindest bei mir immer Richtung KA oder HD geklappt...

Alternativ eine Verbindung mit Unterwegshalt Vaihingen E. Ist derselbe Bahnsteig 
und der/die Automat/en quasi "zwischen den Gleisen" Richtung Treppenabgang.

Ich sollte glaube ich bei der Bahn anfangen 

GruÃ guddn.


----------



## Marina (17. März 2007)

fahrt doch einfach zu fÃ¼nft mit bw-tickets, dann zahlt ihr alle 5â¬ und fertig, wieso so kompliziert?


----------



## guddn (17. März 2007)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> fahrt doch einfach zu fÃ¼nft mit bw-tickets, dann zahlt ihr alle 5â¬ und fertig, wieso so kompliziert?



Mann, und ich dachte immer Frauen seien kompliziert?!?

Aber als ich diesen cleanen Vorschlag gelesen hatte...  

guddn.

PS: und wenn ich keine Freunde habe


----------



## Sethimus (17. März 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> fahrt doch einfach zu fünft mit bw-tickets, dann zahlt ihr alle 5 und fertig, wieso so kompliziert?



drum frag ich doch obs hier welche gibt die immer mit bw ticket fahren...


----------



## Marina (17. März 2007)

hier ich^^ meldest dich einfach, wenn vor hast nach wildbad zu gehn, dann kann ich dir sagen, wies mit den plätzen aussieht, oder ich poste einfach immer vorher, wenn wir ab stuttgart noch plätze frei haben


----------



## Sethimus (20. März 2007)

> Saison 2007
> Abschließende Streckenarbeiten laufen bis zum 30. März, so dass je nach Wetterlage der Bikepark am 31. März wieder öffnet. Davor bleiben die Strecken gesperrt!



news auf der website wurde geaendert...


----------



## Marina (20. März 2007)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeha


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. März 2007)

da freut sich mein gemüt


----------



## foxpatrick85 (21. März 2007)

Geilo 31.03 macht Wildbad auf,hhmmmmm hoffendlich ist bis da mein Bike da     .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. März 2007)

kaufst du dir n neues?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (22. März 2007)

und ab´m wochenende soll es wieder wärmer werden das der schnee bis dahin auch weg ist!

Greez


----------



## Marina (22. März 2007)

juhu^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. März 2007)

hoffentlich zerstört die ganze feuchtigkeit nicht die frischen strecken


----------



## foxpatrick85 (22. März 2007)

jop habs Intense verkauft un d warte auf mein Kona Stab.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. März 2007)

warum der wechsel?


----------



## foxpatrick85 (22. März 2007)

Naja brauchte mal wieder was neues und dazu sind wir Kona Händler da sollte ich auch ein Kona fahre.Hoffendlich war das ne gute Entscheidung   .Naja weils Intense war ein top Rad.


----------



## da_killerk (22. März 2007)

@foxpatrick85: du meinst mit Händler den Kastner/Kuppenheim? 
War schon ein paar mal bei Euch, bei der DM haben wir uns glaube auch gesehen.
Gruss Da_KillerK


----------



## foxpatrick85 (23. März 2007)

da_killerk schrieb:


> @foxpatrick85: du meinst mit Händler den Kastner/Kuppenheim?
> War schon ein paar mal bei Euch, bei der DM haben wir uns glaube auch gesehen.
> Gruss Da_KillerK



JOP genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (24. März 2007)

jungs wie siehts aus, wer is denn am 1.4. dabei?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (24. März 2007)

*finger in die luft streck*


----------



## foxpatrick85 (24. März 2007)

wenn ichs Bike hab bin ich aufjedenfall auch da!!!


----------



## mcsonnenschein (24. März 2007)

wollt am 31sten hin!

Greez


----------



## janos (24. März 2007)

werd auch schon am 31. am start sein hoffentlich macht das wetter mit!!

mfg janos


----------



## Marina (24. März 2007)

hach ja ihr alle samstag-frei-haber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxpatrick85 (24. März 2007)

janos schrieb:


> werd auch schon am 31. am start sein hoffentlich macht das wetter mit!!
> 
> mfg janos



Soll ja ab Montag frühlingshaft werden   hoffendlich hält es dann auch ne weile an!


----------



## xalex (26. März 2007)

auf der bikepark seite steht immer noch stur 6.4.07

weiß jemand was aktuelleres?

nachdem das todtnau opening jetzt verschoben ist...


----------



## Marina (26. März 2007)

da steht aber beim news-balken immernoch 31. und was da steht das gilt^^
danger wollt ja eh vorher nomml anrufen 
yeha heut kam meine saisonkarte


----------



## mcsonnenschein (27. März 2007)

das was in den News steht zählt!
Und so wie es aus sieht wird der schnee bis zum 31sten auch weg sein!
gestern hatte es 14 grad in wildbad!

Greez


----------



## xalex (27. März 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> da steht aber beim news-balken immernoch 31. und



ah danke, jetzt hab ichs auch geblickt.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (27. März 2007)

so jetzt ist es offiziell, der Park macht am 31.März wieder auf.

Greez


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. März 2007)

will am wochenende schon hin, kann aber warscheinlich doch erst in den ferien.


----------



## Sethimus (27. März 2007)

also ich waer am woe dabei, sa oder so is mir wurscht...


----------



## Marina (27. März 2007)

also bei uns wär wahrscheinlich am so noch ein platz aufm ticket frei, werd aber nochmal bescheid sagen, ob das sicher is.


----------



## schwabenbiker (27. März 2007)

*Arm in die Luft streck*
Ist aber noch nicht 100%ig sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (27. März 2007)

ich mail dir dann nochmal, ok?
is ja auch noch nich ganz 100%ig, wird aber wahrscheinlich klappen.


----------



## janos (27. März 2007)

falls noch jemand am samstag ne mitfahr gelegenheit sucht könnten wir noch nen platz an bieten. ab 8uhr sind wir am bahnhof stuttgart und um neun gehts weiter richtung wildbad.

mfg janos


----------



## Marina (27. März 2007)

fehlpost, sorry


----------



## Sethimus (27. März 2007)

janos schrieb:


> falls noch jemand am samstag ne mitfahr gelegenheit sucht könnten wir noch nen platz an bieten. ab 8uhr sind wir am bahnhof stuttgart und um neun gehts weiter richtung wildbad.
> 
> mfg janos



dabei


----------



## Marina (28. März 2007)

geht schön alle samstag, dann isses sonntag nich so voll


----------



## foxpatrick85 (28. März 2007)

Fährt jemand auch in Barr das Rennen mit? (aus Neugier fragt)


----------



## mcsonnenschein (28. März 2007)

hatte es vor aber kam was da zwischen!
dafür hab ich mich schon für winterberg angemeldet!


Greez


----------



## Marina (29. März 2007)

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/9821.html
das sieht doch mal gut aus leute


----------



## schwabenbiker (30. März 2007)

Das Wetter wird auf jeden Fall super am Sonntag! 
Irgendwann haben wir in Deutschland so ein Klima, dass das ganze Jahr über Bikeparksaison ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. März 2007)

hoch lebe treibgas...


----------



## Sethimus (30. März 2007)

hat noch jemand am sonntag en platz aufem bw ticket frei? morgen siehts wetter technisch ja ned so rosig aus...


----------



## Marina (30. März 2007)

ne sorry, muss passen, wir sind voll.


----------



## janos (30. März 2007)

das wetterhält schon! trotzdem bleib ich einfach bis sonntag um die sonne auszunutzen

mfg janos


----------



## Marina (31. März 2007)

ich warn euch gleich mal vor: ich hab ersdt 3 tage dh-erfahrung und bin seeeehr aus der übung, also ned über mich aufregen morgen


----------



## schwabenbiker (31. März 2007)

Kein Angst, ich bin auch nicht der Schnellste aufm DH! Bin die Strecken das letzte Mal im Nov. letztes Jahr gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DwD (31. März 2007)

Hat jemand mal beim bikers paradise angerufen und gefragt ob der park jetzt schon am 31 offen hat oder nich? (ich erreich da grad keinen)


----------



## Stiernacken (31. März 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> ne sorry, muss passen, wir sind voll.



habt ihr wieder zuviel gefeiert?  
also ich versuch mal morgen früh fit zu sein.wird schon schief gehn oder so ähnlich. und weißt ja, ich bin sowieso langsam


----------



## Marina (31. März 2007)

das steht jetz ganz offiziell so auf der seite passt schon 
ok tobi wir machen das schon


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. März 2007)

ich hab hier mal ne kleine frage:
kann mir mal bitte einer sagen wie man von stuttgart nach bad wildbad am besten mit der bahn kommt?
www.vvs.de spuckt nur bullsh*t, bzw gar nichts aus.
BW ticket is ja des billigste oder?


----------



## Sethimus (31. März 2007)

jo, am schnellsten mit ire nach pforzheim und dann per sbahn nach bw, dauert ca 1 1/4h, wenn du auch morgen faehrst koennten wir uns ja en bw ticket teilen. ich fahr um 9 los...


----------



## guddn (31. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Zugegeben, das ist knifflig die Bahn anzuhalten & kurz zum Automaten direkt am Bahnsteig zu sprinten
> Tip: mit Kaugummi die Lichtschranke zukleben
> 
> Mein kleiner Vorteil ist daÃ ich in Vaihingen Enz schaffe, sowie meine Mom dort wohnt...
> ...



Das gilt immer noch...   BW Ticket ist nicht das billigste. 
Stuttgarter Tageskarte Netz ca. 12â¬ + ca. 7â¬ Netzkarte VPE (Verbund Pforzheim Enzkreis).

Die schnellste Bahnverbindung ist der zweistÃ¼ndig verkehrende IRE von Stuttgart Richtung KA, in PForzheim nach WB umsteigen. FÃ¤hrt 9:00Uhr, 10:59Uhr...

@ Sethimus: Morgen wollte ich auch nach WB, aber BW Ticket lohnt sich zu zweit leider net... 
habe ja das Netzticket Stuttgart.

GruÃ vom guddn.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. März 2007)

ich kann warscheinlich erst am FR.
sind schon genau 5 leute. perfekt fürs BW-ticket.
danke für die auskunft

edit: wie heisst die haltestelle in bad wildbad?


----------



## schwabenbiker (31. März 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> edit: wie heisst die haltestelle in bad wildbad?



Uhlandplatz!

Kannst aber nichts falsch machen: ca. 100 m weiter ist die Endhaltestelle "Kurpark". Da müssen dann alle raus, weiter läuft die Bahnlinie nicht!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. März 2007)

alles klar danke...


----------



## Sethimus (31. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Das gilt immer noch...   BW Ticket ist nicht das billigste.
> Stuttgarter Tageskarte Netz ca. 12 + ca. 7 Netzkarte VPE (Verbund Pforzheim Enzkreis).
> 
> Die schnellste Bahnverbindung ist der zweistündig verkehrende IRE von Stuttgart Richtung KA, in PForzheim nach WB umsteigen. Fährt 9:00Uhr, 10:59Uhr...
> ...



damit bist du aber bei 19 eur, das bw single ticket kostet 17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (31. März 2007)

ich glaub er meint, dass er schon eine dauernetzkarte hat.
bei uns lohnt sichs ticket trotzdem noch 
danger, des is ja auch nichmehr vvs netz du musst hier schaun:
http://persoenlicherfahrplan.bahn.de/bin/pf/query-p2w.exe/dn?
wir sin um 7.25 an der s-bahn in stgt und fahren um 7.28 mit der s5 nach bietigheim wieder weiter, kannst ja zu uns stoßen, dann ziehn wir dich mit  sei aber gewarnt, wir sin zu 6t


----------



## Sethimus (31. März 2007)

dann seid ihr doch schon voll frueh in wildbad?


----------



## Marina (31. März 2007)

um 9.20, aber des passt scho so, wollten ned erst um 10.20 da sein und die verbindung fährt schön über alle stationen der leute die mitgehn, also passt das so schon


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (1. April 2007)

bin ich zu dumm? bei der fahrplanauskuft find ich auch nix gescheites.
kann mir bitte einer die verbindung mit bahnlinien und uhrzeiten ab stuttgart schreiben.

@ marina: geht ihr am FR auch?


----------



## verbrannter (1. April 2007)

meld mich auch mal wieder zu wort, hab gestern leider den ganzen tag gearbeitet, war daher heut zu platt zum kommen. aber richtung naechstes wochenende gibt sich ja vielleicht wieder ne kleine runde die ehre richtung sommerberg auszuziehen, der wuerd ich mich dann liebend gern anschliessen


----------



## Marina (1. April 2007)

ja danger wir gehn am freitag auch.
rich, sagst mir halt bescheid, wann du mitgehen würdest, dann kann ich dir sagen, wies mitm ticket steht ob wir noch platz haben  hab dir ja schon gemailt, dass wir fr bis mo dort sind kommende woche.
hach war des heut mal wieder schee  bin zwar nich sooo zufrieden mit mir, aber war ok^^


----------



## janos (1. April 2007)

was meint ihr den zur strecke?? ich hät eigentlich etwas mehr erwartet als ein neuer sprüng auf der dh und den scheiss auf der 4x 
war der drop heut eigntlich wieder offen?

mfg janos


----------



## guddn (1. April 2007)

@ marina: danke nochmal für die Zugfahrauskunft. Eben dieses "danke" habe ich vorher vergessen... und das gehört sich ja nicht!

@ janos: ja, der 4x ist nicht wirklich überarbeitet worden, den Schrott haben sie drinnen gelassen und der Neubau lässt doch stark zu wünschen übrig... mir kam der DH1 auch net wirklich überarbeiet vor?!?

Gruß guddn.

PS: war schön heut, auch wenn ich komplett platt war.


----------



## janos (1. April 2007)

der sprung nach dem steindrop ist neu. aber anfags echt ne frechheit! wir haben 
noch bisschen erde drauf das er flacher wird aber schön find ich ihn immer noch nicht.

mfg janos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (1. April 2007)

kein ding, hab ich doch gern gemacht
also ich find den 4x.. hmm.. muss man sich dran gewöhnen, find ich aber eigentlich ganz gut.
dh, hmm... joah... der sprung hätt ned sein müssen, aber ansonsten wie gewohnt, aber sie hätten scho bissl mehr machen könne.
dual is ja au no ned gerichtet, machen sie ja aber morgen.


----------



## Sethimus (1. April 2007)

jo schee wars, aber den dh2 haetten se wenigstens "entlauben" koennen...


----------



## janos (1. April 2007)

ich weiss ja echt nich was die den ganzen tag machen! untem am schlepplift steht ein super toller laubbläser und die sind zu faul mal die strecke abzulaufen. 
ich mach das bei uns auf der streck auch und die arbeit ist nicht der rede wert.

mfg janos


----------



## guddn (1. April 2007)

@ janos: du mit dem Laubbläser im Wald? Bilder bitte


----------



## janos (1. April 2007)

solltest mal sehen wie die bäume fallen wenn ich mit der kettensäge am start bin ganz zu schweigen davon wie die kleinen rehe renne wenn ich den freischneider auspacke

mfg janos


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. April 2007)

ich glaub da hab ich bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (1. April 2007)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e2/Logging_oregon.jpg


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (1. April 2007)

krasses bild.

@ marina: ich schreib dir dann nochmal wenn ich genaues weiß wegen FR.

hat jemand bilder gemacht? ist der 4x gut präpariert und was is da neu gemacht?
ich bin ganz scharf drauf...


----------



## Stefan3500 (1. April 2007)

ich will bitte nie wieder solche Überfüllungszustände in WB erleben 

Aber sobald Todtnau auf hat verteilt sich das ganze 

Und der Baumsprung könnte echt ne Landung vertragen. Ansonsten war alles wie im Winter auch


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## guddn (1. April 2007)

Naja, eigentlich alles wie gehabt.

Lose kurz vorm Querweg oben, der Minidouble dahinter war ja auch schon da, 
dann ein wenig loserer Brechsand dannach, der komische Dreckhügel vor den engen Anligern ist immer noch da. Anschließend die einzige "Modifikation", der überarbeitete Table mit zu flachem und zu weichem Absprung und gleichzeitig subjektiv zu hoher Landung... ansonsten insgesamt etwas mehr Brechsand 
auf der Strecke, neben der Linie fahren ist oft nicht. Man driftet eben noch etwas über beide Reifen.
Wird aber bald festplaniert sein desto mehr drüberrollen...

Gruß guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (2. April 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich alles wie gehabt.
> 
> Lose kurz vorm Querweg oben, der Minidouble dahinter war ja auch schon da,
> dann ein wenig loserer Brechsand dannach, der komische Dreckhügel vor den engen Anligern ist immer noch da. Anschließend die einzige "Modifikation", der überarbeitete Table mit zu flachem und zu weichem Absprung und gleichzeitig subjektiv zu hoher Landung... ansonsten insgesamt etwas mehr Brechsand
> ...



Ist das jetzt die Beschreibung vom 4X ? Verstehe ich das richtig, dass der große untere Table nicht mehr so :kotz: dirtmässig geshaped ist ? 
Kann die letzten beiden jetzt endlich als Double springen ?


----------



## Marina (2. April 2007)

die letzten beiden doubles sind noch wie vorher, geil eben 
kurz vor dem sprung wo der zugang vom dual rüber kommt is ja nochmal n sprung vor der kurve, der is glaub ich gemeint, der si wie n stepup gedacht glaub ich... ich weiß noch nich so recht wie damit umzugehen... wird sich noch zeigen.
ansonsten der double nachm wegübergang is bissl heavy, weil man zu weit fliegt oder nich ganz drüber kommt.. fand schon immer man springt zu weit in die kurve, aber ich hab ihn im griff. hätt man lassen sollen find ich aber is gut machbar.
dh hat ja den neuen zäfplessprung wie schon agesprochen und joah.. muss sich alles no bissl festfahren, dann is top 
ein kleines bisschen viel split is drau.. hat sich aber schon einiges abgefahren, gott sei dank.
bin aufn dual gespannt, momentan sieht er noch sehr verwüstet aus, aber soll ja werden.


----------



## zerg10 (2. April 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> die letzten beiden doubles sind noch wie vorher, geil eben
> kurz vor dem sprung wo der zugang vom dual rüber kommt is ja nochmal n sprung vor der kurve, der is glaub ich gemeint, der si wie n stepup gedacht glaub ich... ich weiß noch nich so recht wie damit umzugehen... wird sich noch zeigen.
> ansonsten der double nachm wegübergang is bissl heavy, weil man zu weit fliegt oder nich ganz drüber kommt.. fand schon immer man springt zu weit in die kurve, aber ich hab ihn im griff. hätt man lassen sollen find ich aber is gut machbar.
> dh hat ja den neuen zäfplessprung wie schon agesprochen und joah.. muss sich alles no bissl festfahren, dann is top
> ...



Pfui bäh, diese aufgesetzten Rampen an den letzten beiden Tables sind übel. Wobei die dümmste Änderung der komische Step-Up vor'm Labyrinth ist. Eine schlimmere Spaßbremse hätten sie nicht einbauen können.

Mal sehen, wie es nächste Woche aussieht.


----------



## Marina (2. April 2007)

ich mag die^^
ja dieses tepup ding is wirklich bissl komisch... wird man schon noch in griff bekommen un des wird sich an no bissl abfahren, dann wirds vielleicht ja besser.
aber lieber änderungen, die uns nicht passen (strecke is ja nich nur für uns beide  gebaut sondern auch für andere  ) als garkeine streckenänderung udn pflege.


----------



## foxpatrick85 (2. April 2007)

Will auch nach Wildbad


----------



## schwabenbiker (2. April 2007)

Kann ich verstehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (2. April 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Pfui bäh, diese aufgesetzten Rampen an den letzten beiden Tables sind übel. Wobei die dümmste Änderung der komische Step-Up vor'm Labyrinth ist. Eine schlimmere Spaßbremse hätten sie nicht einbauen können.
> 
> Mal sehen, wie es nächste Woche aussieht.



Öhm, ich glaube, wenn wir beide das gleiche meinen, daß der StepUp Versuch nach dem Labyrinth ist. Der Anlieger davor ist leider auch noch net full speed zu nehmen, dann der niedrige Absprung daß ich immer in die etwas höhere Landung mit dem Vorderrad eingeschlagen bin.
Aber da war gestern einer unterwegs mit nem giftgrünen Trikot der das Ding super deluxe stylisch gesprungen ist... der auch sonst technisch echt klasse den 4x runter ist  

Wegen den unteren Tables -> Bremse auf und drüberknattern  

Ja der scheiß Dreckhügel vorm Labyrint ist unangetastet *******!! 

Wann biste denn in WB?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (3. April 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wann biste denn in WB?
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal Ende nächster  Woche. Möchte einmal auf gut präparierten Strecken in Wildbad fahren


----------



## mtb_nico (3. April 2007)

Wir waren am Sonntag in Wildbad...
Also an der Strecke ist meiner Ansicht nach nix gemacht worden seit der DM im Herbst letzten Jahres. Die Streckenführung wurde zwar auf den alten Streckenverlauf zurückgesteckt, aber das wars auch schon.
Der Anlieger nach dem Donnerbalken ist total weggebrochen sowie der Fangzaun an der Stelle. Dann sind Bretter im Rolercoaster gebrochen das man fast mim Vorderrad drin verschwindet. Der Kicker über den umgefallenen Baum ist meiner Ansicht nach viel zu steil und eine Landung fehlt auch. Die Landung von Graben ist komplett ausgewaschen und es steht mal wieder die berühmte Grabenkante raus. Dann ist noch die Landung vom Konadrop ausgewaschen.
Klar ist Wildbad verblockt und anspruchsvoll und das ist auch gut so, aber ein bisschen Flow dürfte schon sein. Und das hat man zur Zeit meiner Meinung nach nicht. Fazit: Fahrbar, aber so toll isses auch wieder nicht.

Habe auch schon an die Radsportakademie ne Mängelliste geschickt (wie so ziemlich jedes Frühjahr). Bin mal gespannt ob sich noch was tut.

Sonst bleibt eigentlich nur zu sagen: Geil, es ist Frühjahr und man kann endlich wieder richtig DH rocken!! 
Gruß!

nico

P.S.: Würde mich mal interessieren was ihr zum Streckenzustand im Detail zu sagen habt.
P.P.S: Wir sind vielleicht nächsten Samstag wieder dort. Vielleicht trifft man ja den ein oder anderen.


----------



## Marina (3. April 2007)

ahja, der Herr in grün 
hast mit Mängellisten bisher eigentlich immer was erreichen können? 
Kritik is gut und auch angebracht, sie hätten schon bissl mehr machen können. 
vielleicht wirds ja noch?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (3. April 2007)

wir waren am samstag da und ich fand das man es gut fahren kann!

greez


----------



## mtb_nico (3. April 2007)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> wir waren am samstag da und ich fand das man es gut fahren kann!
> 
> greez


Öhm... man kann schon fahren,... im Vergleich zu vor zwei Jahren auf jeden Fall sehr gut, aber für 24 EUR hätten se wenigstens an die ein oder andere Stelle ne Schippe Sand schmeißen könne. Wollen ja schließlich Geld verdienen... 

@Marina: Joa,... das bin ich... 
Auf jeden Fall habe ich bis jetzt immer ne freundliche Antwort bekommen mit dem Versprechen sich dessen anzunehmen. Ich denke nur Mosern bringt halt nix. Vielleicht wissen sie auch einfach nicht wo es Handlungsbedarf gib (meiner Meinung nach...). Und aus dem Grund schreib ich ne eMail.


----------



## Marina (3. April 2007)

ja ich find auch für die preiserhöhung muss echt bissl mehr drin sein.
aber wer schaufelt da eigentlich genau? ich mein auch die Umbauten aufm bikerX waren wenig sinnvoll... man sollt doch vielleicht bissl überlegen, dass es für jedermann tauglich sein soll, denn wenn ich mir so den neuen Double aufm X anschau... für langsame isser ******* zum abrollen und für schnelle an der falschen Stelle weil man ziemlich weit in der Kurve landet...


----------



## mtb_nico (3. April 2007)

Tja,... wer schaufelt? Meines Wissens nach gibt Klausmann an was wie gemacht werden soll. Ausführen tut das dann die Radsportakademie. Ob das allerdings für den Bikercross zählt weiß ich nicht.
Bei dem ist mir aufgefallen das der ganze Brechsand nicht wirklich verdichtet war. Hab mich da 5 mal fast auf die Kass gelegt und dann hab ichs aufgegeben. Naja,... aber BikerX ist eh nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## schwabenbiker (3. April 2007)

Ich finde für 24 Euro am Tag kann man bessere Streckenpflege erwarten. Was ist denn schon groß gemacht worden außer den Veränderungen am BikerX? Der DH hätte, wie schon von Nico angesprochen, eine gründliche Sanierung nötig!
Ich denke es würden sich auch einige Freiwillige zum Schaufeln melden, wenn man auf der Homepage dazu aufrufen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (3. April 2007)

ja das is wahr, der muss noch festgefahren werden, hat sich im Laufe des Tages aber schon verbessert.
also aufm X sieht man immer die Solid-Jungs buddeln, aber ob die sich des au selber ausdenken...


----------



## Speedbullit (3. April 2007)

so viel ich weiß wird der umgestürzte baum nach dem drop beseitigt, ist zur zeit wohl nur eine notlösung, war vor drei wochen dort und fand das wildbad wie immer gerockt hat


----------



## ringle79 (3. April 2007)

Die DH-Strecke ist doch noch gut in Schuss. Da gab es schon Jahre was alles 
kaputt war.
War zum warmfahren kurz aufm Bike X und hat mich auch nicht wirklich begeistert. 

Zur Preiserhöhung: Mwst und dazu wurde die letzten beiden Jahre glaub der Preis 
nicht erhöht. Ist zwar Schade, aber leider wird halt alles immer irgendwie teurer.


----------



## Marina (3. April 2007)

dass das ne notlösung is is au mal gut. aber bis wann die notlösung beseitigt wird is auch wieder ne frage


----------



## hansbär (3. April 2007)

Nun ja ich war am So. auch da und ich fands richtig geil. Vieleicht solltet ihr einfach a bissle weniger jammern und mehr fahrn. Der umgestürzet Baum ohne "landung" ist richtig gut und sorgt wenigstens für ein wenig adrenalin.....


----------



## mtb_nico (3. April 2007)

Hier jammert keiner, sondern weißt jediglich ein paar Mängel auf... Wir wollen doch das Wildbad besser wird als es schon ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (5. April 2007)

hey hey leute, wir hätten morgen noch 2 plätze aufm ticket nach wildbad frei, hat jemand lust ab stuttgart (oder irgendwo auf der strecke dorthin) mitzufahren?
Samstag und Sonntag hätten wir noch einen und Montag noch 2. (kann sich aber evtl noch ändern, is aber recht sicher)


----------



## Sethimus (5. April 2007)

schade, da bin ich schon im warmen bozen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. April 2007)

gehen am SA auch mit der bahn... sind aber 5 leute
muss man für die fahrradmitnahme in der bahn von stuttgart bis nach wildbad zahlen?


----------



## verbrannter (5. April 2007)

also ich waer morgen dabei  wann sollt ich denn wo sein?
mal schaun wieviel langsamer als ihr ich diesmal bin


----------



## Marina (5. April 2007)

du fährst ab stuttgart mit, nicht?
wir kommen um 7.25uhr in stgt mit der s2 an und müssen um 7.28 mit der s5 weiter nach bietigheim, also treffen wir uns am besten an der haltestelle (hauptbahnhof, logisch, oder?) und steigen dann hinten in die s5 ein, dann finden wir uns auf jeden fall.
Freu mich schon, bis morgen!
langsamer als ich? pah, des geht ma garned^^


----------



## foxpatrick85 (5. April 2007)

HU HU,bin morgen auch da!!  Rädel endlich gekomme .


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. April 2007)

Hi Leutz,

wollte mal fragen wie es mit dem Bikepark am Montag (Ostermontag) aussieht.
Hat der Park am Montag (und evtl . auch diesen Sonntag) geöffnet?
Vielen Dank für die Info.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Marina (6. April 2007)

ja hat er


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. April 2007)

Ist die schnellste bahnverbindung über bietigheim? www.bahn.de sagt mir dass ich über pforzheim fahren soll.
Nochmal paar fragen... 
Muss man, wenn man ein BW-Ticket hat für 5 personen, für die bikes nochmal bezahlen?
Welche Bahn nehmt ihr wenn ihr von wildbad heimfahrt.
Wird es nicht zum problem wenn 15 biker versuchen sich in die Sbahn zu quetschen?
Was ist die beste Bahnverbindung um nach wildbad zu kommen?
ich denke das wars. sorry, aber ich raffs einfach nich immer gleich.

edit: sch*** auf die bahn, wir kommen morgen mitm auto. sind 4 leude, man erkennt uns an den 3 solid liberator und 1 SantaCruz Bullit


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. April 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> ja hat er



Vielen Dank Marina für die Info !!!!!

Dann wird da wohl der Bikepark "ausprobiert" werden 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (6. April 2007)

dann sehn wir uns wohl am sonntag und montag 

danger, dann bis morgen  drück mir die daumen fürs rennen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. April 2007)

werd ich machen 
bis morgen


----------



## guddn (6. April 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Verkaufe den Helm, da ich den Sport aufgrund einer Verletzung aufgeben muss...



@ marina: daumendrück


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. April 2007)

irgendwas muss man ja schreiben


----------



## verbrannter (7. April 2007)

und wie liefs rennen, hab immer fest die daumen gehalten =)...und mein ipod spielt noch musik,anscheinend hat nur des display hat die besten tage hinter sich, immerhin ein schwacher trost


----------



## Marina (7. April 2007)

erster platz


----------



## verbrannter (7. April 2007)

na was haettes auch sonst werden sollen...ich gratuliere auf jeden mal


----------



## Marina (8. April 2007)

danke 
wer morgen bissl fotografiert werden will muss mich nur anlabern, ich hab mir n rechten mittelfinger aufm dh angehaun und der is ziemlich dick, wird also wohl nix mit fahren morgen... geh aber zum fotos machen mit 
danke rich^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (9. April 2007)

ich fand der 4x war gut zu fahren. des "step-up" dingen war auch gut. mal was anderes... mit bisschen übung kann mans sogar überspringen. leider waren schon an manchen stellen bremswellen drin und teilweise loser brechsand. bin aber vollkommen zufrieden. hoffentlich schaff ichs in n ferien nochmal zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (9. April 2007)

Hi, 
ich habe mal ne frage an die, die am Wochenende in Wildbad waren:
Kann man schon gut fahren oder ist es noch nass, da es am Saisonanfang ja doch manchmal richtig dreckig ist???
Ich finde es nämlich nicht so toll wenn man so richtig dreckig wird!
MFG


----------



## Racer86 (9. April 2007)

also wir waren gestern auch auch in wildbad und ich muss sagen es wahr einfach geil !! das wetter passte und der biker x und der dh1 sind einfach nur geil   werden wohl dieses jahr nochmal kommen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (9. April 2007)

Racer86 schrieb:


> ...es wahr einfach geil !! das wetter passte und der biker x und der dh1 sind einfach nur geil



dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
kann mir vielleicht jemand die genaue bahnverbindung von stuttgart nach wildbad per PM schreiben (linien, zeiten...) wäre sehr dankbar.

hat jemand von euch am SA bilder am 4x gemacht?


----------



## mtb_nico (9. April 2007)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mal ne frage an die, die am Wochenende in Wildbad waren:
> Kann man schon gut fahren oder ist es noch nass, da es am Saisonanfang ja doch manchmal richtig dreckig ist???
> Ich finde es nämlich nicht so toll wenn man so richtig dreckig wird!
> MFG



Na is super zur Zeit... Am Sonntag wars staubtrocken. Eigentlich schon zu trocken für mein Geschmack. Wenn der DH leicht feucht ist finde ichs persönlich am besten...
Ach und ne Holzlandung wurde inzwischen auch an dem querliegenden Baumstamm gebaut!


----------



## slayerrider (9. April 2007)

Hi,
Danke für die Antworten!
Dann bin ich diese Woche ja vielleicht auch noch in Wildbad.
MfG


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. April 2007)

Danke nochmal Marina für den Hinweis mit den Öffnungszeiten (Glückwunsch übrigens zum1ten), war geil heute.
Nach ein paar Einfahrrunden hat der DH nur noch Spass gemacht.
Auf ein neues 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (9. April 2007)

bitte bitte^^
ich werd jetz blöd inner gegend rum hocken, weil mein finger putt is... dass die steine au immer so auf körperkontakt stehn


----------



## numinisflo (9. April 2007)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mal ne frage an die, die am Wochenende in Wildbad waren:
> Kann man schon gut fahren oder ist es noch nass, da es am Saisonanfang ja doch manchmal richtig dreckig ist???
> Ich finde es nämlich nicht so toll wenn man so richtig dreckig wird!
> MFG




Wieso sollte es da nass sein? War ja fast ausschließlich schönes Wetter, Sonnenschein usw. die letzten Tage.
Alles wunderbar geil zu fahren, der DH ist der Hammer, keine einzige feuchte Stelle.


----------



## mtb_nico (9. April 2007)

Sagt mal kann das sein das am Sonntag jemand Fotos am DH1 gemacht hat? Irgendwas hat mich mal von der Seite angeblitzt. Vielleicht ist das Foto ja was geworden, dann würde ich das gerne mein Eigen nennen...


----------



## Marina (9. April 2007)

jap, kann ich bestätigen, dh is klasse grad.


----------



## Arsen (10. April 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> bitte bitte^^
> ich werd jetz blöd inner gegend rum hocken, weil mein finger putt is... dass die steine au immer so auf körperkontakt stehn



Die Lieben den Körperkontakt, das kann ich nur bestätigen.
Bei mir ist zum Glück alles heil geblieben, naja bis auf ein paar Kratzer halt .

Gute Besserung, und baldige Genesung nach Fellbach. 


@*slayerrider:* Der DH ist mal Staubtrocken und richtig geil zu fahren, wie  Flo schon sagte 

Ride on 
Arsen


----------



## foxpatrick85 (10. April 2007)

da kann ich nur zustimmen der DH1 ist nur geil


----------



## schwabenbiker (10. April 2007)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!!
Ich muss nä. Mal wieder mitgehen und auf dich aufpassen !




Marina schrieb:


> bitte bitte^^
> ich werd jetz blöd inner gegend rum hocken, weil mein finger putt is... dass die steine au immer so auf körperkontakt stehn


----------



## Loki87 (10. April 2007)

Marina (vergessen auszuloggen -.-): au ja machsch des, die jungs gehen nächsten sonntag vielleicht wieder, ich kann wohl eher nich mit. finger wird aber besser. ich, phil und marco sin dann wohl die woche drauf wieder dabei


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (11. April 2007)

wer ist morgen da?


----------



## flying-nik (12. April 2007)

morgen, freitag 
ich und 3 kollegen
es muss einfach hart gefahren werden dieses WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_vicious (13. April 2007)

wir werden morgen die saison in wildbad einläuten!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. April 2007)

war gestern mit nem kumpel in wildbad für nen halben tag. haben bilder auf m 4x geschossen. hier mal ein paar davon.
































natürlich alle in meiner gallerie bewertbar.


----------



## Marina (13. April 2007)

super


----------



## verbrannter (13. April 2007)

mist hab mir heut ne fiese verbrennung am finger zugezogen, fall daher das wochenende leider aus, hoffe mal dass es bis naechstes we wieder ganz gut wird...muss ich eben bissi auf der strasse rollen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. April 2007)

jetzt bist wirklich n "verbrannter"


----------



## Marina (14. April 2007)

alles klar rich, gute besserung und bis hoffentlich nächste woche


----------



## mcsonnenschein (16. April 2007)

so nächsten Samstag werd ich und mein Bruder auch wieder in Wildbad sein.
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter!

Greez


----------



## Marina (16. April 2007)

bisher prophezeit die wettervorhersage nur gutes. mittwoch wirds bissl schlechter in wildbad und dann hälts vollends und gibt ca. 17grad. perfekt würd ich sagen  der sonntag kann kommen  (aber nur bikerx und dual fahrn... menno^^)


----------



## disRuptor (16. April 2007)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Wildbad-Kenner... ;-)

Ich fahre bisher mein schönes Hardtail, lasse aber im heimischen Gebiet keine Chance aus, einen Trail zu erwischen, will außerdem mir demnächst ein schönes Fully zulegen...
Wie sieht das in Bad Wildbad denn für Anfänger aus?
Also ich kann normal fahren, Kondition ist auch vorhanden, kleine Drops, Wurzeln, Steine sind normal alles kein Problem, bin bisher jeden Berg runter gekommen 
Ich würde mir dann vor Ort mal ein Rad/Protektoren ausleihen, um dort mit einem Kumpel einen Tag zu verbringen...
Meint ihr das würde sich für mich/uns lohnen, oder würdet ihr sagen, das das nur was für Profis ist?

Gruß 
disRuptor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (16. April 2007)

also alle strecken außerm dh sin super machbar für jeden. 
der dh is so wie das bei dir klingt auch gut fahrbar, ich mach des ja au no ned lang und komm trotzdem unten an^^
mach dir da kein kopf, sachen leihen und krachen lassen


----------



## mtb_nico (16. April 2007)

@disRuptor: Schau dir einfach mal das Video vom Krieger auf http://www.bruchpilotracing.com/ an. Da bekommt man einen guten Eindruck wie der DH1 aussieht... Ganz so viel kitt wie der im Video muss man ja am Anfang nicht geben...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. April 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @disRuptor: Schau dir einfach mal das Video vom Krieger auf http://www.bruchpilotracing.com/ an. Da bekommt man einen guten Eindruck wie der DH1 aussieht... Ganz so viel kitt wie der im Video muss man ja am Anfang nicht geben...



Willst du den armen Kerl erschrecken?
Du kannst ihm doch nicht das Krieger-Killer-Video zeigen? 
Der Krieger ist einfach fantastisch schnell ....
Schau mal HIER, da gibt es Helmcamvideos der einzelnen Strecken.
Allerdings täuschen Videoaufnahmen immer wieder gerne ein wenig.

Zu Wildbad, die DH Strecke schafft man auch mit dem Einrad (ich konnte mich am Samstag davon überzeugen) und auch mit dem Hardtail (mit ausreichender Fahrtechnik). Richtig Spass macht die Sache aber erst mit einem Fully und dann so schnell man kann und möchte da runter rollen.
Die Freeridestrecken und Dual/BikerX-Strecken sind für jeden "machbar".

Gruss

Alex


----------



## mtb_nico (16. April 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Willst du den armen Kerl erschrecken?
> Du kannst ihm doch nicht das Krieger-Killer-Video zeigen?
> Der Krieger ist einfach fantastisch schnell ....
> Schau mal HIER, da gibt es Helmcamvideos der einzelnen Strecken.
> ...



Na,.. nix erschrecken...  Ich finde nur das mein bei Helmcamvideos nicht wirklich die Strecke sieht. Finde das nur interessant wenn man die Strecke selbst kennt. Dann kann man nämlich sehen wie die Jungs die einzelnen Abschnitte fahren. Aber um nen Überblick zu bekommen finde ich das nicht geeignet. Beim Vid vom Krieger finde ich sieht man mehr von der Strecke und gleich jemanden der zeigt wie es gemacht wird...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. April 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Na,.. nix erschrecken...  Ich finde nur das mein bei Helmcamvideos nicht wirklich die Strecke sieht. Finde das nur interessant wenn man die Strecke selbst kennt. Dann kann man nämlich sehen wie die Jungs die einzelnen Abschnitte fahren. Aber um nen Überblick zu bekommen finde ich das nicht geeignet. Beim Vid vom Krieger finde ich sieht man mehr von der Strecke und gleich jemanden der zeigt wie es gemacht wird...



Da gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht 
Wie ich auch geschrieben habe, die Helmcamvideos "verfälschen" ab und an die örtlichen Streckengegebenheiten.
Aber generell ... ich habe bisher noch keine geilere Strecke gesehen als den DH in Wildbad, sau geil wenn man seine Linie mal gefunden hat (und das richtige SetUp)


----------



## Marina (16. April 2007)

ob das krieger-video mal ned zu sehr täuscht. bei ihm siehts seeeeeeehr einfach aus und so einfach isses dann doch wieder nich 
aber der is gut machbar, schnell sein und runter kommen is zwar wieder n unterschied aber runter kommen se alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (16. April 2007)

Wenn jemand schnell ist finde ich sieht es immer fast immer gut aus. Außer man ist halt nen Hackklotz... Da rappelts dann das es nur so kracht...


----------



## disRuptor (16. April 2007)

Ok...so wie das klingt, kann ich dort ja mal fahren 
Das mit den Videos stimmt...habe jetzt auch noch irgendwo solche Helmcam-Videos gefunden, finde da sieht man nicht viel...auf der www.bikers-paradise.org gab´s auch noch ein Video vom DH1...
Ist sicher auch noch zu schaffen, aber da geh ich es lieber langsam angehn...
Hatte erst ne Verletzung, die mich seit September außer Gefecht gesetzt hat...bin froh, dass ich jetzt schon 2Wochen, außer ein paar Kratzern, Schrammen überstanden habe...

Gruß
disRuptor

Edit:
Habe mir jetzt so fast alle Movies von BRT reingezogen...einfach nur geil die Jungs^^


----------



## Marina (16. April 2007)

ui^^ alten dh würd ich dir nich empfehlen der is als ungeübter unmöglich ordentlich zu fahren. meine meinung.


----------



## disRuptor (16. April 2007)

ok...ich werde mich also erstmal am Freeride/Kärcher Freeride(?) aufhalten^^
scheint mir für mich das beste zu sein...
Der Rest kommt dann von ganz allein 

Gruß
disRuptor


----------



## Marina (16. April 2007)

der langweilt dich nach 5 abfahrten 
aufn neuen dh kannst ruhig gehen, des packst du locker 
da is letztes mal nach meiner animation au ne frau mit ner cc-schleuder runter


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (16. April 2007)

notfalls gehst auf n 4x. ist auch seeehhr spaßig


----------



## Marina (17. April 2007)

oooohja^^ da werd ich meinen sonntag verbringen. geh lieber ned aufn dh bevor ich mir nomml n finger kaputt mach und den montag dann kein englisch-abi schreiben kann^^*
und aufm bikerx is die chance sogar bei runterheizen sehr gering, dass ich mich hinpack 
wer is am sonntag alles da?


----------



## disRuptor (17. April 2007)

Ok...klingt ja sehr gut, was ihr hier erzählt...ich glaube ich werde in den Sommerferien dort öfters anzutreffen zu sein...

In den Pfingstferien geht´s erst mal ab in den Bayerischen Wald, mit nem Abstecher zum Geißkopf nach Bischofsmais...wird sicher gut^^
War da schon jemand von euch? Ich war da schon 2mal, bin aber noch nie gefahren...

Gruß
disRuptor


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. April 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> und aufm bikerx is die chance sogar bei runterheizen sehr gering, dass ich mich hinpack



aufpassen, solange da noch der ganze lose sch***dreck rumliegt hat man sich schneller hingelegt als man denkt. da gehen einem schnell ma die räder weg.
vielleicht haben die ja den schotter rausgemacht, hab bisschen beim liftman gelauscht und der meinte dass der schotter samstag (15.04.) rausgemacht wird.
aber des muss ja nix heißen.  
ansonsten is der 4x gut zu fahren und des "step up" is auch gut.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. April 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> aufpassen, solange da noch der ganze lose sch***dreck rumliegt hat man sich schneller hingelegt als man denkt. da gehen einem schnell ma die räder weg.
> vielleicht haben die ja den schotter rausgemacht, hab bisschen beim liftman gelauscht und der meinte dass der schotter samstag (15.04.) rausgemacht wird.
> aber des muss ja nix heißen.
> ansonsten is der 4x gut zu fahren und des "step up" is auch gut.



Wir waren am Samstag ebenfalls vor Ort, sind aber nur den DH gefahren 
Auf jeden Fall, als wir zum ersten Ritt starten wollten hat uns der "Streckenmacher im weissen Bus" (keine Ahnung wie der heist) auf die Gültigkeit unserer Tageskarten hin kontrolliert. Selbstverständlich war alles in Ordnung.
Zum Kern meiner Aussage, er meinte:"Seid vorsichtig wenn ihr den BikerX fahren wollt, da stehe ich drin und planiere die Strecke mit schwerem Gerät sauber/platt."
Also kann man davon ausgehen das da was passieren soll/sollte.
Der ganze lose Kies geht nämlich wirklich nicht.
Aber wie gesagt, wir sind an dem Samstag nur den DH gefahren ...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## disRuptor (17. April 2007)

oh...das macht mir doch gleich wieder Angst...loser Kies o_0... 

Aufgrund diesen Belags/meines Fahrstils  musste ich Pause machen...
<---hasse Kies...
Naja...aber wenn sie´s wegmachen, müsste es theoretisch ja besser werden

Gruß
disRuptor


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. April 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Wir waren am Samstag ebenfalls vor Ort, sind aber nur den DH gefahren
> Auf jeden Fall, als wir zum ersten Ritt starten wollten hat uns der "Streckenmacher im weissen Bus" (keine Ahnung wie der heist) auf die Gültigkeit unserer Tageskarten hin kontrolliert. Selbstverständlich war alles in Ordnung.
> Zum Kern meiner Aussage, er meinte:"Seid vorsichtig wenn ihr den BikerX fahren wollt, da stehe ich drin und planiere die Strecke mit schwerem Gerät sauber/platt."
> Also kann man davon ausgehen das da was passieren soll/sollte.
> ...



dank dir für die auskunft 
dann wird der 4x ja richtig gut zu fahren sein. freu mich schon.


----------



## Marina (17. April 2007)

ach was jetz memmt mal ned als ob des so viel kies wäre. 
Bisher gings super und ja er hat scho gemeint, dass er no raus kommt, aber der Kies hat ja auch seine Berechtigung zu Beginn, schonmal drüber nachgedacht? Wenn nich erklär ichs mal, aaaaaaaalso:
Bisher gabs Probleme mit Spurrillen, weil sich der Boden nciht richtig festigen konnte bei den ersten Fahrten. der Kies is dafür da, dass der Boden sich festdrücken kann ohne Rillen zu bekommen.

Jetzt, wos festgedrückt is kann er wieder weg.
Einfach mal bissl mehr mit den Verantwortlichen in Wildbad quatschen, dann is man schon schlauer 

Btw die nette Frau von der Radsportakademie hat mich beim Rennen neulich angesprochen, dass sie arg dran is an meiner Schließfachsache und dass nur noch n überdachter Stellplatz gefunden werden muss.

Uuuund noch was: Sobald die finanziellen Mittel gegeben werden wird der NS bis unten auf Höhe des Lifts ausgebaut.
Ein ca. 3m hoher Sprung kommt rein.

So, zufrieden?


----------



## mtb_nico (17. April 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Einfach mal bissl mehr mit den Verantwortlichen in Wildbad quatschen, dann is man schon schlauer


Also ich leb eher so nach dem Motto "Net schwätze! Fahre!!!"


----------



## Marina (17. April 2007)

Man muss ja schließlich au mal Pause machen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. April 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> ach was jetz memmt mal ned als ob des so viel kies wäre.
> Bisher gings super und ja er hat scho gemeint, dass er no raus kommt, aber der Kies hat ja auch seine Berechtigung zu Beginn, schonmal drüber nachgedacht? Wenn nich erklär ichs mal, aaaaaaaalso:
> Bisher gabs Probleme mit Spurrillen, weil sich der Boden nciht richtig festigen konnte bei den ersten Fahrten. der Kies is dafür da, dass der Boden sich festdrücken kann ohne Rillen zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



HIGHSCORE!!!   
längerer NS und DROP      
ich freu mich!
was die sache mit dem 4x angeht... ich memm ja garnicht, hab euch nur gewarnt. ich bin bisher auch ziemlich gut damit klar gekommen, muss man halt bisschen aufpassen und langsamer fahren. aber geht ganz gut.
mein kumpel mim schwarzen liberator hatte weniger glück. hat sich seinen brandneuen weisen reverse lenker verkratzt... 
die ersten kratzer sind immer die schlimmsten 

haben die streckenpfleger mal bisschen die bremswellen rausgemacht?
ist im DH der anlieger nach n stufen gerichtet? und der roll in vom großen drop?
die sache mit dem umgefallenen baumstamm find ich richtig gut. is jetzt eine meiner lieblingsstellen.
steinsprung --> baumstamm --> double


----------



## Marina (17. April 2007)

welche bremswellen?
ja das mit dem anlieger wollt ich denen eh noch sagen, falls ses no ned gemacht ham, wenn wir was sagen tut sich meistens schnell was^^ der meint eh immer er freut sich wenn leut was sagen, weil se ja ned täglich die strecken ablaufen und den ärger der leut garned mitbekommen und sie versuchen immer alles nach bestem wissen zu machen. der zäpflessprung hat auch deswegen ne lansung bekommen und er hat uns auch schon gefragt wie wir die neuen sachen finden und ob man noch was ändern muss und so.
und dein "double" is denke ich mal der gangbang 
der NS dauert halt noch, weil die das geld nich rausrücken wollen.


----------



## mtb_nico (17. April 2007)

MMhh... auf meine eMail hab ich diesmal auch keine Antwort bekommen (siehe Post vor einiger Zeit). Ist ja auch egal wenn das trotzdem alles in die Reihe gemacht wird.
Das Teil über den umgefallenen Baum ist aber auch wirklich nice geworden. Allerdings hab ich irgendwie bammeln mich da volles Programm reinzuschießen...


----------



## Marina (18. April 2007)

Das hab ich au, macht dir nix draus.
Der Felssprung hat scho letztes Jahr o schön geklappt und jetz bauen die mir das Ding in der Weg... Hab mir sagen lassen: Felssprung nehmen, Bremse reinhaun wie n Irrer um nicht die Landung zu überspringen und dann übern Baum locker drüberhüpfen. Werd ich nächste Woche nachm Abi mal austesten ob des so geht. Müsst ja eigentlich, denn die Landung ist ja sehr nah am Absprung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myrkskog (18. April 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> ...als wir zum ersten Ritt starten wollten hat uns der "Streckenmacher im weissen Bus" (keine Ahnung wie der heist) auf die Gültigkeit unserer Tageskarten hin kontrolliert. Selbstverständlich war alles in Ordnung.




Heißt das, dass man nicht mehr mit Einzelfahrkarten fahren darf? Ging doch die letzten Jahre auch ohne Probleme...


----------



## Kailinger (18. April 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also ich leb eher so nach dem Motto "Net schwätze! Fahre!!!"




Das trifft so ziemlich alle Nägel auf den Kopf!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. April 2007)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass man nicht mehr mit Einzelfahrkarten fahren darf? Ging doch die letzten Jahre auch ohne Probleme...



man kann mit einzelfahrten nur mit der bergbahn fahren. also DH und FR. für den schlepplift brauch man ne halbtages- oder ganztageskarte.
bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

@ marina: ich komm mit den streckenabschnittnamen immernoch nicht klar. wer hat die sich überhaupt ausgedacht? den baumsprung oder zäpflesdingens kann man schon fast mit schrittgeschwindigkeit "abrollen". ich bin lieber mit bisschen mehr speed drüber aber ich hab gesehen wie einer recht langsam gesprungen is.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. April 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> man kann mit einzelfahrten nur mit der bergbahn fahren. also DH und FR. für den schlepplift brauch man ne halbtages- oder ganztageskarte.
> bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.



Jupp, so sieht es aus 



> @ marina: ich komm mit den streckenabschnittnamen immernoch nicht klar. wer hat die sich überhaupt ausgedacht? den baumsprung oder zäpflesdingens kann man schon fast mit schrittgeschwindigkeit "abrollen". ich bin lieber mit bisschen mehr speed drüber aber ich hab gesehen wie einer recht langsam gesprungen is.



Ein Kollege von uns, der Herr Arsen, ist diesen Baumstumpfhüpfer auch mit sehr wenig Speed drübergerollt. Ich bin ihn aber bis dato noch nicht gefahren ....


----------



## Marina (18. April 2007)

ok dann nehm ich des au mal in angriff 
es gibt ja jetz ne separate dh-karte daher könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass man das jetz nichmehr kann, muss man halt einfach mal vor ort nachfragen.
fürn lift oben kannst ne einzelne liftkarte kaufen oder eben ne ganztageskarte für bergbahn und lift.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. April 2007)

hab diese saison aber schon welche gesehen die unten an der bahn bar gezahlt haben und keine karte hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. April 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> hab diese saison aber schon welche gesehen die unten an der bahn bar gezahlt haben und keine karte hatten.



Wahrscheinlich eine Rechnungssache ... wenn man relativ wenige Abfahrten macht, lohnt es sich "vielleicht" ... allerdings wäre mir der Stress unten an der Bergbahn einfach zu viel. Es reicht schon das man manchmal ewig warten darf


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. April 2007)

seh ich auch so 
ich fahr sowieso zu gerne 4x, ich brauch ne tageskarte für alle strecken.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (18. April 2007)

man kann unten an der bahn jede fahrt einzeln zahlen!
Falls sie aber oben kontrollieren darfst du die DH nicht fahren!
Da man offiziell nur mit einer Liftkarte für den Park die DH fahren darf!

ich bin schon mal kontrolliert worden!

Greez


----------



## Marina (18. April 2007)

und hast "daraus gelernt" oder wirst weiter einzelfahrten lösen?
im prinzip ham se ja recht irgendwo her muss ja das geld für den park kommen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. April 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> ...
> im prinzip ham se ja recht irgendwo her muss ja das geld für den park kommen.



Definitiv ... man kann froh sein solch geile Lokalitäten in der Nähe zu haben und Leute die sich um die Streckenpflege kümmern. Also kann man die auch finanziell etwas unterstützen.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (18. April 2007)

Ich hol mir immer die DH Karte!18Euro!im Schnitt fahr ich 8-10 mal tag runter!
Also bei mir lohnt die Karte auch!
Außerdem unterstützt das den park!

Greez


----------



## Marina (18. April 2007)

das is die richtige einstellung 
dh-karte war au langsam bitter nötig. wie gut, dass sich auch was tut wenn man der lieben radsprotakademie mal ne anregung gibt


----------



## slayerrider (18. April 2007)

Hi,
ich war mit nem Kumpel am Sonntag dort und da war der Kies, der angeblich weggeräumt wurde, noch da !!!!!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. April 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Definitiv ... man kann froh sein solch geile Lokalitäten in der Nähe zu haben und Leute die sich um die Streckenpflege kümmern. Also kann man die auch finanziell etwas unterstützen.



is rischdisch  

schade, das mit dem schotter im 4x...


----------



## Stiernacken (19. April 2007)

ich finds au ok mit der tageskarte. man zahlt ja netfür die bahn sondern für die strecken, der liftmensch will au seine brötchen zahlen am monatsende blabla....

also lauthomepage sollte morgen meine neue kurbel eintreffen (endlich wieder 2 funktionsfähige pedale,und n kettenblatt des sogar zähne besitzt   ) dann steht am sonntag nicht mehr viel im weg nach wildbad. außervltdass meine freundin grad im krankenhaus ist, aber sie is aufm weg der besserung, alles wird gut 
mit dem kies aufm biker-ixs, die kurven sind außen doch schon seit 2 wochen trocken gelegt, einzig ie kurve vorm kleinen double nachm wanderweg und die komische korkenzieherkurve sind bissl rutschig, aber des geht schon. also mit bissle überwindung kann mer da schon durchheizen.
ich hoff dann mal wir sehn uns am sonntag. ich bin der mit dem verheizten helm, zu erkennen auch mit dem fetten aufkleber "Bomberpilot" aufm schwarzen drössiger 
bis denn.fahr jetzt mal richtung klinik und schau, was mei frau so treibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (19. April 2007)

der is ganz einfach zu erkennen, gehört zu meinem gefolge


----------



## Stiernacken (19. April 2007)

ichtig. einfach nach marina gucken.bin der kleine breite der am we deprimiert sein wird nud deshalb aus lauter frust so viel fahren wird wies irgendwie geht


----------



## Marina (20. April 2007)

wir kriegen dich schon halbwegs fröhlich hin, denk dran die oste geht mit


----------



## mcsonnenschein (20. April 2007)

wer ist morgen alles da?

Greez


----------



## Marina (24. April 2007)

Mann mann, könnt ihr mir mal sagen, warum Frauen so anstrengend sind?! (Stress mit bester Freundin, arg...)
Wird Zeit, dass Sonntag wird, dann komm ich wieder bissl runter...
Und da Abi morgen rum is, darf ich auch wieder auf den DH losgelassen werden


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. April 2007)

Warum Frauen anstrengend sind? Ist nunmal so, muss man mit leben ... oder diese Passagen geschickt umgehen.

Dann bin ich mal gespannt was da auf dem DH am Sonntag um uns rumfliegt


----------



## Marina (24. April 2007)

wohl eher was da hinter euch her schleicht


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. April 2007)

Das wird man dann ja sehen wer da wo wem hinterherschleicht


----------



## Marina (26. April 2007)

Sonntag, Montag, Dienstag, wer is mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. April 2007)

ich vielleicht am DI, hab nämlich ab MO nen führerschein


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. April 2007)

So wie die Dinge stehen werden wir wohl am Sonntag einlaufen.
Wie es mit den Folgetagen aussieht wird man sehen


----------



## Marina (26. April 2007)

Hast ihn schon bestanden oder hast da deine Prüfung? 
Wenn ersteres: Glückwunsch 
Wenn letzteres: viel glück


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. April 2007)

schon vor 3 wochen bestanden.
am SO 18. geburtstag.
am MO aufs landratsamt und den wisch holen 

danke für die glückwünsche


----------



## mcsonnenschein (26. April 2007)

ich denk das ich am dienstag da sein werd!

Greez


----------



## Marina (26. April 2007)

Oh wie schön, ich kann meine neuen Laufräder einweihen^^ (ich hoff ja mal ich machs hintere ned gleich kaputt^^*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (27. April 2007)

hey hey leute,

hätten aufm weg von stuttgart nach wildbad am so und am mo noch 2 plätzchen frei falls einer bedarf hat


----------



## numinisflo (28. April 2007)

Wir werden morgen auch zu dritt in Wildbad am Start sein, und so wie es aussieht wird es wieder sehr heiß werden. Gottverdammt hab ich da Bock drauf!


----------



## Marina (28. April 2007)

so um die 20grad gibts doch nur?
find ich gut


----------



## numinisflo (28. April 2007)

Na dann ist ja gut, das ist die ideale Temperatur zum biken.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. April 2007)

^^Aber mal hallo !!!


----------



## Bluberle (29. April 2007)

Fräge:

Park ist am Dienstag geöffnet oder?
Werde dann nämlich den Frust dass ich am Montag schaffen darf am Dienstag ablassen.

Gruaß,
Blub!


----------



## Marina (29. April 2007)

ja is offen, an feiertagen is immer offen.
woah, erfolgserlebnis, hab heut den zweiten double und den mauersprung gemacht


----------



## michar (29. April 2007)

..dienstag am start....mal gespannt..ewig nich da gewesen...


----------



## triplelag (29. April 2007)

hey!
wisst ihr ob morgen der bikepark offen hat? weil eigentlich ist ja ein normaler werktag...  und da haben sie ja zu, da montag ist. aber an so einem schulfreien tag nicht offen zu haben ist ja eigentlich ziemlich unwirtschaftlich oder?
also müssten sie doch eigentlcih geöffnet haben oder?  

gruss max


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. April 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> woah, erfolgserlebnis, hab heut den zweiten double und den mauersprung gemacht



ZWEITER double??? mauersprung?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamJung (30. April 2007)

Das interresiert keinen!


----------



## michar (30. April 2007)

als ich vor paar jahren das letzte mal da war gabs aufm biker x ,dual und freeride strecke noch keine pflicht ein brustpanzer zu tragen...ist das immer noch so?


----------



## numinisflo (30. April 2007)

Es existieren zumindest einige Schilder auf denen Dinge wie "Protektorenpflicht" steht, inwiefern man aber so etwas kontrollieren kann weiß ich nicht.
Auch sollte man ja selber wissen ob man mit oder ohne solchen Dingen fahren will.

Ich selbst fahre am liebsten im T-Shirt und der kurzen Hose ohne Helm und Protektoren, aber nur zum Fluss oder zur Eisdiele, auf dem DH mag ich die Protection schon ganz gerne....

FLO


----------



## michar (30. April 2007)

ja es geht ja auch nich drumm ohne helm zu fahren...knie+ellenbogen+helm+handhschuhe ist klar...geht nur um den behinderten brustpanzer....ich mein da spielen ja auch versicherungstechnische dinge mit....


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. April 2007)

ja is soweit ich weiß pflicht in wildbad...


----------



## numinisflo (30. April 2007)

Ein Anruf dort und das hat sich erledigt.
Wobei wie gesagt ja Schilder auf den zwingenden Einsatz von Protektoren hinweisen, jetzt könnte man dann beginnen über die Definition von Protektoren zu philosophieren und inwieweit man den Brustpanzer dort einordnen kann.


----------



## Sethimus (30. April 2007)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Das interresiert keinen!



genauso wie dein sinnentleertes gelaber, mkay?


----------



## Saci (30. April 2007)

Wollt nur mal anmerken das ich mich morgn wohl in wildbad befinden werde - unschwer an dem wahrsch. einzigen pinken HT  

^^ hatt zwar jetzt keinen interessiert- aber mir egal


----------



## Marina (30. April 2007)

mit dem kauf einer karte für den park akzeptierst du die agbs die besagen, dass du ellebogen-, knie-, schienbein und rückenprotektoren anhaben misst. brust is egal, rücken is entscheidend. und helm is ja wohl kein thema.

TeamJung, man hast du schlecht geschlafen?
Dani ich zeigs dir morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluberle (30. April 2007)

Saci schrieb:


> Wollt nur mal anmerken das ich mich morgn wohl in wildbad befinden werde - unschwer an dem wahrsch. einzigen pinken HT
> 
> ^^ hatt zwar jetzt keinen interessiert- aber mir egal



Öhm, wenn dir das psychisch was bringt:
Ich habe deinen Satz gelesen - es war mir jedoch tatsächlich total egal  

Dass beim nächsten mal alle den Satz lesen, baue doch bitte noch Worte wie Titten, Bordell und Rock ein  

Nee, bin auf das pinke HT gespannt.

Bis morgen,
Gruaß,
Blub!


----------



## michar (1. Mai 2007)

schön wars...hab muskelkater..aber war schön..seit 3 jahren mal wieder in nem bike park gewesen...aufjedenfall mal wieder oefters...


----------



## Bluberle (1. Mai 2007)

michar schrieb:


> schön wars...hab muskelkater..aber war schön..seit 3 jahren mal wieder in nem bike park gewesen...aufjedenfall mal wieder oefters...



Jau, schließe mich dem an...

Gruaß,
Blub!


----------



## Marina (2. Mai 2007)

Wow, diesmal hab ich alle gesehn und erkannt 
und weil unsre Aussagen alle so uninteressant sind: wer is Sonntag wieder da?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (2. Mai 2007)

am samstag am start mit einem bruder!
Dieses mal auch wirklich, war übers lange WE krank.

Warum gehen eigentlich immer so viele Sonntags?


Wer von euch ist am IXS Cup in Winterberg dabei?

greez


----------



## michar (2. Mai 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Wow, diesmal hab ich alle gesehn und erkannt



  du bist ja mit deiner kiste auch kaum zu uebersehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (2. Mai 2007)

ach echt? 

warum sonntags? weil das der einzige tag is wo ich und meine jungs können... 
aber is ja von der menge an bikern noch echt gut ertragbar.

winterberg? *streck*


----------



## Bluberle (2. Mai 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Wow, diesmal hab ich alle gesehn und erkannt
> und weil unsre Aussagen alle so uninteressant sind: wer is Sonntag wieder da?



Watt, mich auch erkannt? Trotz mehrfacher Schallgeschwindigkeit  
Öhm ja, zu Sonntag: Da sind einfach genug Leuts da zum Posen  
Beim Strecke runter schieben hat mir jedoch noch keiner zugejubelt...

Winterberg *nochvielhöherstreck*

Gruaß,
Blub!


----------



## Lucifer13 (2. Mai 2007)

Ahoi, hat jemand von euch am 1.5.07(gestern) zufällig nen Tacho (Sigma Bc 1200) gefunden? Hab einige ausem Forum gesehen udn hab gedacht könnt ja sein

Mfg Nikki


----------



## Marina (2. Mai 2007)

Selbe Sache von mir zum Tacho.
Haja, das strahlende weiß is schon aufgefallen^^
bin dir aufm dh glaub ich garnich begegnet?


----------



## Bluberle (3. Mai 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Selbe Sache von mir zum Tacho.
> Haja, das strahlende weiß is schon aufgefallen^^
> bin dir aufm dh glaub ich garnich begegnet?



Nee glaub auch net. Ausser ich lag da irgendwo grad in ner Kurve verbuddelt  
Hab mich nachm Gang Bang in der Kurve vorm Weg leicht verschätzt und hab dann Erde gefressen. 

Musste aber auch erstmal Infos einholen welche von den beiden Mädels denn nu Marina is. Zum Ende des Tages wusste ich datt dann auch.

Gruaß,
Blub!


----------



## Marina (3. Mai 2007)

Die schnellere 
Wobei ich mich immernoch frage, bei wem und wie du welche Infos eingeholt hast


----------



## Bluberle (4. Mai 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Die schnellere
> Wobei ich mich immernoch frage, bei wem und wie du welche Infos eingeholt hast



Bei wem und wie? Öhm, habe jemanden vom Rad geprügelt und die Infos aus ihm rausgequetscht  
Nee, hab ich vom Chris aus Stuttgart dem pösen Purschen, mit dem hat ich mich über sein neues 2Step Radl unterhalten.

Ich hoffe alle Fragen sind somit beseitigt  

Gruaß,
Blub!


----------



## dh-noob (4. Mai 2007)

so ein shit... meine reifen kommen erst am Di. (wenns klappt) und dann wirds dieses WE leider schon wieder nix mit wildbad.... ich verzeweifel noch


----------



## Marina (4. Mai 2007)

so neu is das aber nichmehr 
boah, plaudert der einfach was aus, naaaa warte 
och nö dani, des is ja behindert... dann eben nächste woche, hab ich noch schön zeit zum üben


----------



## Stiernacken (5. Mai 2007)

geht ihr ruhig fahren.
Ich hab ja grad ne kaputte hand und kann eh ne mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (10. Mai 2007)

ooooh, ich hab mal sowas von kein mitleid mit dir, du bist ja selber schuld 
wie stehts bei euch allen am sonntag?


----------



## schwabenbiker (10. Mai 2007)

Am So. gehts bei mir nicht. Ich brauch außerdem einen neuen Schalthebel für mein Bike!


----------



## disRuptor (10. Mai 2007)

Mal ne Frage wegen dem Bike leihen dort (Hab immer noch kein neues...^^)
Weiss jemand, was man dort für Bikes leihen kann? (also Marke usw.)
Wenn ja, welches würdet ihr empfehlen, dass Downhill oder Freeride?
Schonmal vielen Dank im Vorraus 

Gruß
disRuptor


----------



## slayerrider (10. Mai 2007)

Hi,
du kannst da ein Hardtail, einen Freerider und eine Downhiller leihen.
Alles von Solid, der Downhiller ist glaube ich ein Mission 9.
Preislich ist der Downhiller am teuersten!
Schau nochmal auf der Homepage nach. Da steht alles.
MfG


----------



## disRuptor (10. Mai 2007)

Ja, das ist mir schonklar, dass alles auf der Page steht...
Ich wollte ja nur wissen, welche Marken das sind und was besser zum Fahren dort ist...das Freeride oder Downhillbike...aber trotzdem Danke 

Gruß
disRuptor


----------



## Marina (10. Mai 2007)

Liberator (FR) und Mission 9 (DH) kannst du dort beide gut fahren. 
Is geschmackssache würd ich sagen, sin beide gut. 
Wenn mehr DH fahren willst wür dich trotzdem zum Mission greifen, is dort einfach angenehmer, geht aber mitm Liberator auch super... eigentlich recht egal was du nimmst...


----------



## disRuptor (10. Mai 2007)

Ok...dann nehm ich das Liberator...mit dem bin ich schonmal vor ner Weile gefahren und das ist 10Eurosen billiger...
Danke für deine Hilfe Marina


----------



## michar (10. Mai 2007)

ich denk ich komm am samstag....


----------



## Marina (10. Mai 2007)

na wenns was geholfen hat 
liberator is imma ne gute wahl. aber nimm einen mit 888.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (11. Mai 2007)

gibt nur einen mit 888 und den geben sie selten raus... wenn man nich übermäßig groß ist dann geben die dir immer ein in S und da ist keine 888 drin. bin selber schonmal einen tag mit nem liberator in S und 66 gefahren. war wie n bmx für mich aber ging auf m 4x ab wie sau!


----------



## Marina (11. Mai 2007)

ja das schon, aber da kann man ja scho vorher reservieren un sagen, dass man gerne den mit 888 will, der peter soll sich ma ned so anstelln.


----------



## disRuptor (11. Mai 2007)

ok...dann schau ich mal...
hab gehört die Solids sollen gut sein...mal schauen obs da irgendwann mal was gebrauchtes im Bikemarkt gibt...


----------



## Marina (11. Mai 2007)

danger-deluxe verkauft seinen.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (11. Mai 2007)

demo her jetzt!


----------



## Marina (14. Mai 2007)

Hey ihr alle 

haben am sonntag mal bissl gefilmt, hier könnt ihrs anschaun:
http://www.sponsoree.com/~Marina/videos
wär nett, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet wie ihrs findet, kritik ist auch erwünscht. aber dass ich zu langsam bin muss mir keiner sagen, des weiß ich selber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigi (14. Mai 2007)

net schlecht, so würde ich niemals da runter kommen. hab mir schon fast beim runterlaufen die füsse gebrochen.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (14. Mai 2007)

so langsam bist doch garnicht. schade dass des video ab und zu bisschen ruckelt, aber sonst hervorragend 
ich fordere dich zu einem rennen heraus


----------



## Marina (14. Mai 2007)

neeeee, ich fahr nich gegen männer, ihr seid immer so depremiert wenn ihr verliert  (der-tick.de weiß wovon ich sprech  )
ne spaß, ne runde zusammen drehn könn wir ja gerne mal 
fürs ruckeln is glaub die seite verantwortlich...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (14. Mai 2007)

alles klar 
kann ich mit leben 
bis jetzt ist aber noch kein genauer zeitpunkt abzusehen wann ich wieder nach wildbad kommen kann.


----------



## guddn (17. Mai 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Hey ihr alle
> 
> haben am sonntag mal bissl gefilmt, hier könnt ihrs anschaun:
> http://www.sponsoree.com/~Marina/videos
> wär nett, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet wie ihrs findet, kritik ist auch erwünscht. aber dass ich zu langsam bin muss mir keiner sagen, des weiß ich selber



Sehr schön geschnitten, Kameramänner gut positioniert, spaßig anzuschaun!!!
Macht Lust auf WB das kleine Vid.

Aber wie du manchmal fast auf dem Vorderrad landest  
...schaut spektakulär aus, da du immer problemlos weiter heizen tusch 

Bitte mehr davon, guddn.


----------



## dh-noob (18. Mai 2007)

leider dieses wochenende nicht verfügbar... mein demo ist im "krankenhaus"....


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. Mai 2007)

diagnose?


----------



## michar (19. Mai 2007)

also ich bin morgen im park...wird dank winterberg bestimmt leer sein....wetter soll ja supi sein...wird lustig...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. Mai 2007)

viel spaß michar, downhill ist gerade sehr geil zu fahren.
im 4x musst aufpassen da ich gestern mit meinem körper 2 löcher in nen anlieger reingehauen hab


----------



## Agent Schmidt (20. Mai 2007)

Hi war gestern auch im 160km entfernten Bikepark BadWildbad und kann ihn nur empfehlen  
bin mit meim agent smith nur Bikercross und Northshore gfahren aber das war echt geil  
könnte einer vielleicht das ortsschild von badwildbadb posten xD
weil ich einen film machen möchte mit dem ortsschild am anfang  wäre echt nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (20. Mai 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> diagnose?



dämpferbuchse ausgeschlagen, dämpferbuchse verschoben, distanzhülse im arsch und dämpferaufnahme beschädigt...

bin mal bis Mi. gespannt, was die im shop da machen konnten...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Mai 2007)

oha... naja ich geh dann mal bisschen an meinem demo rumschrauben


----------



## schwabenbiker (20. Mai 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> oha... naja ich geh dann mal bisschen an meinem demo rumschrauben



Seit wann fährst du ein Demo? Was ist mit deinem Liberator?


----------



## dh-noob (20. Mai 2007)

@danger: kannst ja mal den dämpfer ausbauen und bei dir nachgucken...
 hab grad bemerkt, dass du mir grad hier ja das nachmachst mit liberator und demo...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Mai 2007)

was soll ich nachgucken?

@ schwabe: um genau zu sein fahr ich im moment garnix, weil mir noch n steuersatz fehlt, der aber auf der bikestation in wildbad auf mich wartet.
mein liberator wird verkauft.
im moment siehts in meinem "chillzimmer" so aus:


----------



## dh-noob (20. Mai 2007)

so sah die buchse aus... auf der rahmenseite... die stand unterschiedlich weit raus an den seiten. daher hats die eine distanzhülse zerschreddert und sich in die dämpferaufnahme reingebohrt.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Mai 2007)

ok ich schau gleich mal...
ich sehe gerade dass mein kettenblatt (38 zähne) den hinterbau leicht berührt. ist das normal? wieviel zähne fährst du dh noob?

edit: bei mir ist am dämpfer alles symmetrisch...


----------



## dh-noob (20. Mai 2007)

habe auch ein 38er...  kommt wohl auf die kurbel an... hab nen howitzer innenlager mit holzfeller.

habe mal gelesen, dass man beim demo das KB außen montieren muss.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Mai 2007)

hab hussefelt auf howitzer. ich schau mal ob des klappt mit dem kettenblatt außen... dann dürfte aber die kefü nich mehr passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (21. Mai 2007)

zufrieden mit dem kauf danger?
sonntag lass mers wieder krachen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (21. Mai 2007)

ja bin zufrieden 
brauch nur noch nen neuen steuersatz und dann leg ich los.
weiß nicht ob ich am SO nach wildbad komm weil ich am DI nach winterberg fahr 
wie wars bei dir in wibe?


----------



## Marina (21. Mai 2007)

war ok, platz 7. hätt besser laufen können, aber fürs erste rennen auf unbekannter strecke wars ok 
wenn se den dh so gelassen ham hat er sogar n anspruch


----------



## Marina (22. Mai 2007)

sooo, wen werd ich denn am sonntag antreffen?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (23. Mai 2007)

sonntag oder montag sind wir da!

Greez


----------



## Marina (23. Mai 2007)

ich hab mich etwas vertan, bin dieses WE ja garnich da^^*
aber es sind dann ja ferien, dann hab ich ja zeit hinzufahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (23. Mai 2007)

also eigentlich wollt ich ja am WE nach freiburg (bikejam) aber da der kumpel ("lucifer13") am SO sein kreuband in wildbad hatt liegn lassn wird da wohl nix draus- dann werd ich mich viell. in Wildbad blicken lassn.... 

@ marine - nettes vid ... da bekommt ma lust auf fully fahrn


----------



## Marina (25. Mai 2007)

Thx 
hoffentlich kommen meine trikots morgen no, dann kann ich sonntag glei damit fahrn, bin nämlich doch da


----------



## Stiernacken (25. Mai 2007)

Stäbchen kommt au.samt fahrer


----------



## Marina (25. Mai 2007)

Ach wie süß, das stäbchen  (btw du hast nochs falsche bike im profil stehen  )
phil kommst montag auch mit?


----------



## schwabenbiker (25. Mai 2007)

Stiernacken schrieb:


> Stäbchen kommt au.samt fahrer


Hast du ein Stab? Gibts schon Bilder?

Ich will auch mal wieder mit nach Wildbad. Montag kann ich aber leider nicht.


----------



## Stiernacken (26. Mai 2007)

jawohl hab ich  deshalb verkauf ich ja au mein altes.fodo muss ich mal suchen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. Mai 2007)

geiles bild 
bike gefällt auch...
für ich komm warscheinlcih erst in der 2ten ferienwoche nach wildbad.


----------



## schwabenbiker (26. Mai 2007)

Ja, tolles Bild + Bike!!


----------



## sms (26. Mai 2007)

Stiernacken schrieb:


> jawohl hab ich  deshalb verkauf ich ja au mein altes.fodo muss ich mal suchen



Aaaahh,

da ist Stieven's Konachen gelandet...   

Schaut nach artgerechter Haltung aus, freut mich.


----------



## Marina (27. Mai 2007)

Ha, des Bild hab ja au ich gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (31. Mai 2007)

Ist am Sonntag jemand in Wildbad unterwegs?


----------



## Marina (1. Juni 2007)

*streck*


----------



## mcsonnenschein (1. Juni 2007)

samstag vllt!


----------



## Marina (1. Juni 2007)

*auch streck*


----------



## ricktick (1. Juni 2007)

morgen bin ich da


----------



## driver79 (1. Juni 2007)

werd am sonntag vorbeischaun.....

@ricktick
wenn du am sonntag auch kommen solltest, kannst du dann meine sachen mitbringen?


----------



## dh-noob (1. Juni 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> werd am sonntag vorbeischaun.....


cool cool, dann besteht bei den richtigen witterungsbedingungen die möglichkeit, dass man sich wieder sieht


----------



## driver79 (1. Juni 2007)

kann gut sein   werd allerdings hauptsächlich dh fahren. muß nen bischen trainieren für illmenau.....


----------



## dh-noob (2. Juni 2007)

hehe in ilmenau bin ich auch am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (2. Juni 2007)

war wohl heut doch nix mit fahren, blöde geburtstagsfeier aber auch 
dann bis morgen ihr


----------



## driver79 (2. Juni 2007)

kleine planänderung, bin morgen NICHT in wildbad. werd nach todtnau fahren.
euch viel spaß!!


----------



## mcsonnenschein (4. Juni 2007)

wir werden über die 4 tage auch 1 bis 2 mal dort sein!

greez


----------



## Marina (5. Juni 2007)

Donnerstag und Sonntag sieht man sich ja wieder


----------



## Stiernacken (5. Juni 2007)

Donnerstag nicht.Aber Sonntag. Hoffentlich bis dahin mit neuem Wurfanker


----------



## Marina (8. Juni 2007)

Na ihr lieben, wie stehts am Sonntag? Aufgrund von umherrennen wegem Kumpel (verletzt...) hab ich ja keinen von euch gesehn, waren so viele da und ich hab alle verpasst^^*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabenbiker (8. Juni 2007)

Ich komm am So. viell. für nen halben Tag, weiß ich aber noch nicht genau. Ich warte schon sehr lange auf Ersatzteile für mein Banshee und fahr daher zur Zeit nur CC.


----------



## Marina (8. Juni 2007)

hast mein beileid


----------



## disRuptor (9. Juni 2007)

Stiernacken schrieb:


> Donnerstag nicht.Aber Sonntag. Hoffentlich bis dahin mit neuem Wurfanker



Hey Stiernacken...
Ich hab dir vor 2 Wochen ne PM geschrieben...bin jetzt wieder im Ländle, du darfst jetzt gerne antworten  

Greets
disRuptor


----------



## mcsonnenschein (11. Juni 2007)

wer is am samstag alles da?
Hätte vllt noch Platz im Auto.

Greez


----------



## pillepalle127 (12. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich werd am Sa das erstemal nach Wildbad gehen, mir das ganze mal reinziehen. Aber nur wenn das Wetter halbwegs trocken bleibt. 
Hätte noch n Platz im Auto anzubieten (von stgt).


----------



## ricktick (12. Juni 2007)

Wetter spielt in Wildbad keine große Rolle, die Piste ist relativ Wetterfest.


----------



## Koeni (12. Juni 2007)

bzw. sei froh, wenn's n bissle regnet, dann is da auf jeden Fall griffiger als wenn's furztrocken is


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Juni 2007)

Jöp ganz genau. Wenns am Vortag geregnet hat dann ist der Sand schö griffig und die Wurzeln trocken! 

Wir sind Sonntag am Start!
Bis denne vielleicht...

nico


----------



## Blitz2212 (12. Juni 2007)

Jo denk auch das ich am Sonntag kommen werde.


----------



## Marina (12. Juni 2007)

Wie immer: auch da 
och, am sonntag wars während m gewitter auch noch ganz nett dort  
ne aber geht echt auch im regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## disRuptor (12. Juni 2007)

Ich denk ich werd auch mal in den nächsten Wochen vorbei schauen


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (13. Juni 2007)

wer geht alles am samstag nach wildbad????


----------



## mcsonnenschein (13. Juni 2007)

ich vllt!


----------



## mcsonnenschein (14. Juni 2007)

also ich jetzt zu 100% am Samstag!ich hätte auch noch Platz im Auto.Muss etnweder durch Ludwigsburg oder Stuttgart fahren.Komm aus Winnenden.

keiner von euch in Ilmenau?ich wollte aber es war schon alles voll.

Greez


----------



## Marina (14. Juni 2007)

ich wollte auch, selbes problem. 
kann ich schön in ruhe für wildbad trainieren, auch nich schlecht


----------



## Lurnas (15. Juni 2007)

Hi, 
meld mich mal neu hier im wildbader Thread  estmal nen bisschen vorstellen..

Ich bin 15 Jahre jung und komm aus der Gegend bei Backnang und hab dieses Jahr Wildbad entdeckt.
Ich fahr auf einem blau weißen Bergamont Kiez durch die Gegend und bin bisher
hauptsächlich 4x gefahren, geh aber grad auch den Downhill an.

Ich wollt mal fragen, wer morgen alles dort is, ich fahr mit nem Kumpel hin.

Tipps für den Downhill? Nur her damit! Bin ihn abgelaufen und er sieht schon
recht happig aus, aber machbar 

Grüße,
Lucas


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (16. Juni 2007)

Lurnas schrieb:


> Hi,
> meld mich mal neu hier im wildbader Thread  estmal nen bisschen vorstellen..
> 
> Ich bin 15 Jahre jung und komm aus der Gegend bei Backnang und hab dieses Jahr Wildbad entdeckt.
> ...



also kannsu schon mit kiez fahrn aber nich so gut weil is schon hart also mit hardtail-. eig achu mit fully un soo weil da steine un wurzln sin. also must dun libretaro auslain. 4x is git mit HT aber auch gut mit fulyl. ihc gee schlafn.


----------



## Marina (16. Juni 2007)

alter, was war n bei dir heut nacht los? 
musst dir nich zwingend n rad ausleihen, geht auch mitm hardtail ohne probleme, musst dich halt bissl durchkämpfen


----------



## schwabenbiker (16. Juni 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> alter, was war n bei dir heut nacht los?



Aber echt...!!??

Nach dem Motto: Ich hab keine Probleme mit Alkohol, nur ohne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## disRuptor (16. Juni 2007)

Da hat der Danger gestern wohl einen übern Durst getrunken


----------



## Marina (16. Juni 2007)

Tobi gehste morgen mit?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (16. Juni 2007)

oha, da hat sich aber einer n spaß erlaubt... 
hatte gestern paar kumpels hier und der pc war an. muss mal nachfragen 

auf m DH hast meiner meinung nach mit HT nich so viel spaß. natürlich kommt man runter aber mit fully is schon angenehmer.


----------



## Marina (16. Juni 2007)

des hätt ich jetz auch behauptet 
DA redest du dich nemme raus


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (16. Juni 2007)

ja ok


----------



## Marina (16. Juni 2007)

hehe 
wann bist ma wieder in wildbad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabenbiker (16. Juni 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Tobi gehste morgen mit?



Wär ne Überlegung wert...

Wieviel Platz habt ihr noch auf eurer Karte?
Übrigens: hab meinen Helm letztes Mal liegen lassen. Den sollte ich mal wieder abholen


----------



## Marina (16. Juni 2007)

oh^^
haben noch 1 platz drauf, also einen für dich


----------



## schwabenbiker (16. Juni 2007)

Ok, dann lass ich den Platz jetzt mal reservieren!
Gewohnte Zeit, halb 9?


----------



## Marina (16. Juni 2007)

aye


----------



## Lurnas (16. Juni 2007)

so war heut Wildbad und bin auch fleißig DH gefahren.

Geht ganz gut, nur die Stufen (?) am Anfang hab ich mir noch nicht so
recht zugetraut und eben die Sprünge.
Jetzt sind die Handgelenke zwar ein bisschen kaputt, aber war richtig geil.


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Juni 2007)

Lurnas schrieb:


> Geht ganz gut, nur die Stufen (?) am Anfang hab ich mir noch nicht so
> recht zugetraut und eben die Sprünge.
> Jetzt sind die Handgelenke zwar ein bisschen kaputt, aber war richtig geil.


Die sind alle abrollbar...


----------



## Lurnas (16. Juni 2007)

ja schon, hab ich gesehn, ging halt irgendwie kopfmäßig nich.


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Juni 2007)

Lurnas schrieb:


> ja schon, hab ich gesehn, ging halt irgendwie kopfmäßig nich.


Hehe... das Problem kennt glaube ich jeder... 
Naja... einfach ein paar Mal anfahren und probieren und irgendwann gehts dann...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. Juni 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> hehe
> wann bist ma wieder in wildbad?



meinsu mich?
ich kanns nich sagen. hab zur zeit kein auto 
will aber endlich mal mein demo in wildbad fahren.
vielleicht wirds nächstes wochenende was...


----------



## Marina (17. Juni 2007)

Runter und fertig, is kein Akt des ganze.

Hey hey, wen hab ich denn da heut getroffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (17. Juni 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Hey hey, wen hab ich denn da heut getroffen?



mich


----------



## Marina (17. Juni 2007)

stimmt, dich alten herren auch 
hah, siehste mal, bist nur noch 5Jahre von der Senioren-Klasse entfernt


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (17. Juni 2007)

tststs... alten herren  

man is so alt wie man sich fühlt


----------



## guddn (17. Juni 2007)

Kinners, Kinners, kommt erstmal in mein Alter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Abgesehen davon würde ich WB gerne mal Mittwoch oder eben wieder nächsten Sonntach ansteuern...
Wenn ich meinen Schrottbock denn mal wieder zum laufen kriege .

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Stiernacken (18. Juni 2007)

Ich sag ja schon immer, Leichtbau stinkt. hätteste lieber mal ne Stahlfeder verbaut


----------



## schwabenbiker (18. Juni 2007)

Deshalb: Aus Überzeugung Banshee!


----------



## michar (18. Juni 2007)

hat montags und dienstags nur der schlepplift oder auch die bikestation zu?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. Juni 2007)

beides...


----------



## guddn (18. Juni 2007)

Stiernacken schrieb:


> Ich sag ja schon immer, Leichtbau stinkt. hätteste lieber mal ne Stahlfeder verbaut



Hey, wir können ja die Rahmen tauschen  

guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiernacken (18. Juni 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Hey, wir können ja die Rahmen tauschen
> 
> guddn.



nöö, n drössiger hab ich ja selber noch im keller stehn. allerdings einen mit federweg


----------



## guddn (19. Juni 2007)

Stiernacken schrieb:


> nöö, n drössiger hab ich ja selber noch im keller stehn. allerdings einen mit federweg



...eben, deswegen ja tauschen .

Da muß halt mal was rechts her, wenn mein Finanzberater in 30 Monaten mal wieder grünes Licht gibt 

guddn.


----------



## schwabenbiker (19. Juni 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> ..wenn mein Finanzberater in 30 Monaten mal wieder grünes Licht gibt



Also deine Frau!?


----------



## Marina (19. Juni 2007)




----------



## michar (19. Juni 2007)

morgen mit kollege da....ich hoff das wetter haelt bis abends....


----------



## Stiernacken (19. Juni 2007)

nee nee, ich hab schon n Interessenten.
Aber 30 Monate? ich bin nächsten Herbst bei meine Bank wieder auf null  solang wird mein Stäbchen wohl noch durchhalten.

Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt dass ich ne absolut beschissene Woche hinter mir hab? Erst Rad geklaut, heut morgen ne Anzeige kassiert und jemand bekanntes von mir liegt nach nem Suizidversuch in der Klinik.
Wollt ich einfach mal sagen. wir sind ja hier unter uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-dodo-X (20. Juni 2007)

Könnt ihr mich n bischen über die preise infomieren ? ( war noch nie in bad wildbad und kenn mich auch noch nicht so gut aus in der umgebung )

Mfg dominik


----------



## Eike. (20. Juni 2007)

X-dodo-X schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mich n bischen über die preise infomieren ? ( war noch nie in bad wildbad und kenn mich auch noch nicht so gut aus in der umgebung )
> 
> Mfg dominik



Steht doch alles auf der Homepage


----------



## X-dodo-X (20. Juni 2007)

Sorry hab ich net gesehen 

Mfg dominik


----------



## Stiernacken (20. Juni 2007)

heut am meine Bestätigungsmail.Ich steh offiziell auf der Starterliste im IXS-Cup in der klasse Hobby men  

ROCK 'N' ROLL !!!


----------



## michar (21. Juni 2007)

.wie man darunter nochn rennen fahren kann...ich bin ja froh wenn ich unten ankomm ohne mim gesicht gebremst zu haben...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (21. Juni 2007)

wann is des rennen?


----------



## X-dodo-X (21. Juni 2007)

Nach meinem wissen am vom 20 bis 21 juli !


----------



## disRuptor (21. Juni 2007)

Nach meinem Wissen ist es Samstag/Sonntag, also der 21. und 22. Juli


----------



## sms (21. Juni 2007)

#3 Bad Wildbad
Freitag
	Startnummerausgabe	12.00  19.00 Uhr
	Nachmeldung	12.00  19.00 Uhr
	Freies Training	14.00  18.00 Uhr
Samstag
	Startnummerausgabe	07.00  11.00 Uhr
	Nachmeldeschluss	10.00 Uhr
	Rennbüro	07.00  18.00 Uhr
	Pflichttraining	08.00  13.00 Uhr
	Streckensperrung	13.00  13.30 Uhr
	Fahrerbesprechung	13.15  13.30 Uhr
	Seeding Run	ab 13.30 Uhr
Sonntag
	Rennbüro	ab 08.00 Uhr
	Freies Training	08.00  11.00 Uhr
	Streckensperrung	11.00  11.30 Uhr
	Rennlauf	ab 11.30 Uhr
	Siegerehrung	ca. 30 min nach Rennschluss


http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/timetable


----------



## Marina (21. Juni 2007)

Ja, 21./22. Juli.

bin schon laaaaaaange gemeldet 
dann lass mers krachen, yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-dodo-X (21. Juni 2007)

sorry, stimmt ich hatte mich verrechnet ^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (21. Juni 2007)

hm vielleicht meld ich mich auch noch an...


----------



## Marina (21. Juni 2007)

dann mach ma hinne, bevor anmeldeschluss is.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. Juni 2007)

muss erstmal schaun ob ich noch paarmal trainieren kann...


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (25. Juni 2007)

moin,

hab da mal nen paar fragen zu wildbad... wollte nächste woche dienstag (03.07.) richtung wildbad starten... gibts da in der nähe nen zeltplatz oder ne günstige pension die einer empfehlen kann? evtl. hats hier im thread schon gestanden... war jetzt aber zu faul mir hier im internetcafe komplette 42 seiten durchzulesen... dann zu den liftkarten... so wies auf deren seite ausschaut gibts da keine 10er karten? für weitere tips, was man so in und um wildbad machen kann wär ich sehr dankbar... also bezüglich nachtleben, evtl. nen geilen badesee falls man mal einen tag keine lust hat zu biken, etc..

danke und gruss, marduk

p.s.: vieleicht sieht man sich ja in wildbad... einfach anquatschen!


edit: hab grad mal ein wenig das netz durchstöbert und schon infos bezüglich unterkunft gefunden... nur ist der zeltplatz ja mal total überteuert! und pension hab ich nix unter 26 eur gesehen! falls also jemand nen geheimtip hat, immer her damit!


----------



## disRuptor (25. Juni 2007)

Auf dem Campingplatz "Müllerwiese" in Enzklösterle gibts Übernachtung schon ab 5 Euro, das geht doch oder?
Ok, sehe grade, kostet insgesamt 10 Euro.
Campingplatz Quellgrund hat ähnliche Preise. 10 Euro für eine Übernachtung gehn doch finde ich.

Edit: Schau mal auf der Wildbad-Homepage Unterkünfte
Da gibts eine Suche, wo man Preis bis 18Euro einstellen kann, und da gibts ein paar Unterkünfte um die 11-15 Euro!


Gruß
disRuptor


----------



## Koeni (25. Juni 2007)

für alle, die nur Downhill fahren gibt's ne erfreuliche neue Regelung:
Man darf auch, wenn man nur die Bergbahnkarte hat mit dem Schlepper fahren, aber eben dann nicht Dual und 4x heizen. Die Regel wurde geändert, dass die Bergbahnkartenbesitzer nicht immer ducrh's Wohngebiet fahren


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (26. Juni 2007)

disRuptor schrieb:


> Auf dem Campingplatz "Müllerwiese" in Enzklösterle gibts Übernachtung schon ab 5 Euro, das geht doch oder?
> Ok, sehe grade, kostet insgesamt 10 Euro.
> Campingplatz Quellgrund hat ähnliche Preise. 10 Euro für eine Übernachtung gehn doch finde ich.
> 
> ...



moin,

erstmal danke für die antwort! also wenn ne pesnion schon ab 15,- zu haben ist geh ich doch lieber da hin als auf'n zeltplatzt für 10 ,-  
wie sieht das in wildbad eigentlich aus? is da auch unter de woche was los oder eher am wochenende? weil, so ganz alleine fahren taugt ja auch nich wirklich... da frag ich doch glatt mal: is denn wer in der zeit vom 04.07 - 08.07 da?

gruss, marduk


----------



## disRuptor (26. Juni 2007)

Fahr einfach hin...und wenn du Leute siehst quatsch die einfach an, ob du mitfahren darfst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (26. Juni 2007)

08.07. anwesend!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. Juni 2007)

da bin ich auf studienfahrt...
kann warscheinlich nur 1 mal vorm rennen zum trainieren kommen 
an rennwochenende hab ich normalerweise schulpflicht, aber ich hab ne beurlaubung bekommen


----------



## Marina (27. Juni 2007)

super, feiner junge, nich gekniffen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Juni 2007)

ich kneif nie! 
muss nur noch mein hinteres laufrad 6mm nach links zentrieren lassen...
neuer sattel is auf m weg! hoffentlich siehts gut aus.


----------



## Backwoods (27. Juni 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich kneif nie!
> muss nur noch mein hinteres laufrad 6mm nach links zentrieren lassen...
> neuer sattel is auf m weg! hoffentlich siehts gut aus.



Das kannste locker selber machen!
Hab ich mir vom Basti erklären lassen und dann bei zwei laufädern erfolgreich durchgeführt:

am besten LR im Rahmen lassen (es sei denn du hast einen zentrierständer der die 6 mm schafft)

dann immer die speichen auf einer seite 1/4 umdrehung lösen und anschließend die auf der anderen eine 1/4 umdrehung anziehen

nicht immer abwechselnd eine lösen und die nächste gleich anziehen sondern immer erst alle speichen am umfang auf der einen seite lösen und dann alle auf der anderen anziehen.

geht voll einfach und wenn das LR im rahmen ist sieht du auch genau wenn's in der mitte sitzt.

viel spass


----------



## kor90 (27. Juni 2007)

übernächstes wochenende degerloch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (27. Juni 2007)

das hier issn wildbad-thread


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Juni 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Das kannste locker selber machen!
> Hab ich mir vom Basti erklären lassen und dann bei zwei laufädern erfolgreich durchgeführt:
> 
> am besten LR im Rahmen lassen (es sei denn du hast einen zentrierständer der die 6 mm schafft)
> ...



danke für den tip, hab zwar kein tool dafür aber müsste ja auch mit ner zange gehen...
wenn ich scheiter dann kann ich ja immernoch in nen laden gehen


----------



## sms (27. Juni 2007)

kor90 schrieb:


> übernächstes wochenende degerloch???


----------



## disRuptor (27. Juni 2007)

kor90 schrieb:


> übernächstes wochenende degerloch???



Ich mein immerhin kann man bei diesem Beitrag entziffern was gemeint ist. Kommt ja selten vor  
Ich glaub der fragt jeden, ob er mit nach Degerloch geht, hab auch schon 2 PM


----------



## Backwoods (27. Juni 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> danke für den tip, hab zwar kein tool dafür aber müsste ja auch mit ner zange gehen...
> wenn ich scheiter dann kann ich ja immernoch in nen laden gehen



mit der zange dauerts ewig und du machts die nippel der speichen eher kaputt.
einen speichenschlüssel wirst du dir morgen noch leisten können - der allerbilligste langt.

ich glaub du must so an die 10 runden drehen bis das LR in der mitte ist.


----------



## Stiernacken (27. Juni 2007)

warum is dein laufrad so weit aus der mitte?
bin am sonntag ziemlich sicher au wieder da.


----------



## sms (27. Juni 2007)

Stiernacken schrieb:


> warum is dein laufrad so weit aus der mitte?
> bin am sonntag ziemlich sicher au wieder da.


Ich tippe auf assymetrischen Demohinterbau und Symmetrisch eingespeichtes Laufrad


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juni 2007)

rischdisch...
ich werd mich heute mal dran versuchen, jetzt erstmal schule


----------



## kor90 (28. Juni 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> das hier issn wildbad-thread


 ja  den degerlocher thread konnt ich nicht mehr finden und bin zu faul ein neuen zu machen


----------



## brumbrum (28. Juni 2007)

Wer kommt am Sonntag mit nach Wildbad -- mein Transporter fährt wieder, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (28. Juni 2007)

Sonntag? hier  fürs hinkommen ist aber schon gesorgt 
kommt der liebe ricktick auch mit? wah nein, dann muss ich wieder aufn alten dh


----------



## agro (28. Juni 2007)

kor90 schrieb:


> ja  den degerlocher thread konnt ich nicht mehr finden und bin zu faul ein neuen zu machen




was ist da nur schief gelaufen....?   

gruß


----------



## kor90 (28. Juni 2007)

agro schrieb:


> was ist da nur schief gelaufen....?
> 
> gruß



hab ihn wieder gfunden auf der 4ten seite oder so


----------



## brumbrum (28. Juni 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Sonntag? hier  fürs hinkommen ist aber schon gesorgt
> kommt der liebe ricktick auch mit? wah nein, dann muss ich wieder aufn alten dh



Weiß nicht -- eigentlich JA, hehe


----------



## Marina (28. Juni 2007)

ok ok ich werd mich meiner pflicht stellen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juni 2007)

klärt mich mal einer auf?


----------



## sms (28. Juni 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> klärt mich mal einer auf?


Sowas sollte Aufgabe deiner Eltern sein ....


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juni 2007)

in der hinsicht hab ich mich schon lange selber aufgeklärt


----------



## Marina (28. Juni 2007)

boah sex vor der ehe du schwein!!!!
immer wenn der ricktick kommt muss ich mit ihm den alten dh fahrn udn des is doch so schrecklich^^* aber des trainiert mich ja... und macht scho irgendwie spaß, aber ich befürcht immer direkt zu sterben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juni 2007)

öhm jo bin zwar katholisch, aber...

bist ihm auf m DH sonst im weg?
der alte dh ist echt alles andere als flowig


----------



## Marina (28. Juni 2007)

nönö, der fährt einfach über mich drüber, der kennt da nix 
ich muss doch gut fahren, hab doch so viele trainer, der is mein härtester


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juni 2007)

aso, dann legst ja ne fette zeit hin beim rennen nächsten monat...


----------



## disRuptor (28. Juni 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> öhm jo bin zwar katholisch, aber...



Danger, Katholisch zu sein ist auch kein Grund auf Sex zu verzichten  
(bin ich auch)^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juni 2007)

katholiken sind doch da immer bisschen pingelich.
ich weiß selber nich wie die richtlinien "meiner" religion sind.
da pfeffer ich acuh drauf!


----------



## disRuptor (28. Juni 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> katholiken sind doch da immer bisschen pingelich.
> ich weiß selber nich wie die richtlinien "meiner" religion sind.
> da pfeffer ich acuh drauf!



Jop, ich sag immer ich bin nur auf em Papier katholisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juni 2007)

jo und im zeugnis


----------



## Marina (28. Juni 2007)

mann mann ihr seid echt die katholischen Gemeindestecher


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juni 2007)

wenn ich gläubisch wär dann würde ich zu ner anderen religion wechseln. vllt buddhismus (oder wie man das auch immer schreibt)


----------



## disRuptor (29. Juni 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> mann mann ihr seid echt die katholischen Gemeindestecher



Also wenn das nicht ein Vorurteil ist


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Juni 2007)

Wir sind Morgen in Wildbad am Start... bis denne


----------



## Marina (29. Juni 2007)

dann bis morgen


----------



## Marina (1. Juli 2007)

*heul* die migräne hat mir einen strich durch meine wochenendrechnung gemacht  dann muss ich doch glatt kommende woche mal gehen.


----------



## random_guy (2. Juli 2007)

wie siehts denn derzeit aus in wildbad? alles fahrbar kommendes we oder gibts streckensperrungen weil gebuddelt wird fürs rennen?


----------



## Myrkskog (2. Juli 2007)

es sollte mal wieder gebuddelt werden - der Zustand ist teilweise ganz schön übel...


----------



## TeamJung (3. Juli 2007)

finde ich nicht... strecke ist im moment (letzten Sonntag, leicht feuchter Boden) gut fahrbar..... 

Samstag ist regulär offen und am Sonntag ist wegen dem Marathon (siehe auch http://www.radsport-forum.de/frame/f32451.htm) geschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (3. Juli 2007)

nein... das können die mir jetz nich antun... aaaaaaaah ich kann nich trainieren!!! *krise*
edit: da steht aber nix vom dh? puh, nochmal glück gehabt


----------



## schwabenbiker (3. Juli 2007)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> es sollte mal wieder gebuddelt werden - der Zustand ist teilweise ganz schön übel...



Find ich auch! Aufm DH passiert, außer vor Rennen, so gut wie garnichts...


----------



## Marina (3. Juli 2007)

so, das heißt also du kommst mit 
du fährst schon beim rennen mit, ooooooooder?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (3. Juli 2007)

der downhill ist am sonntag denk ich wie letztes jahr gesperrt, weil der Marathon die DH Kreuz und zwar an den Schotterwegen.

Greez


----------



## aka (3. Juli 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> nein... das können die mir jetz nich antun... aaaaaaaah ich kann nich trainieren!!! *krise*



Fahr' doch einfach den Marathon mit ;-) ist auch nen super Training.
Ich habe in Muensingen mal einen gesehen, der den Marathon mit einem Nicolai M-Pire mitgefahren ist, und das nicht einmal so langsam.


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2007)

Ich habe am vergangenen Sonntag gehört das der Marcus Klausmann gesagt hat es würde nix gemacht werden vor dem Rennen. Vermutlich fehlt es einfach mal wieder an den Helfern. Und das was getan werden muss halte auch ich für nötig. Das Steinfeld oberhalb vom Graben ist übelstes Rummgeschrubbe. Mit tollem Fahren hat das nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## Marina (3. Juli 2007)

ts, bergauf? bist du des wahnsinns??? 
ich schreib mal ne email an die radsportakademie, die können mir sicher auskunkft geben 
ansonsten muss ich jemand nötigen mit mir nach todtnau zu fahren.


----------



## schwabenbiker (3. Juli 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> so, das heißt also du kommst mit
> du fährst schon beim rennen mit, ooooooooder?


Ich? Nee, weder noch (hab zumindest bist jetzt noch nichts geplant)! Auf Todtnau hätt ich aber auch mal Lust, liegt viell. daran, dass ich noch nie dort war! 



> Das Steinfeld oberhalb vom Graben ist übelstes Rummgeschrubbe. Mit tollem Fahren hat das nix mehr zu tun.



So ist es!


----------



## Marina (3. Juli 2007)

wenn du n auto da hast können wir ja hinfahren. ich frag dann noch n andy ob der kann, dann müsst das gehn. natürlich nru wenn wildbad zu hat, wenn nich, dann muss ich doch trainieren  
und du fährst mit, also hör ma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabenbiker (3. Juli 2007)

Ich hätt schon ein Auto. Da gehn aber nur 2 Leute + Bikes rein.

Am 8. Juli ist der Park übrigens geschlossen. Zudem werden für diesen Tag Freiwillige für die Streckenpflege am DH gesucht!


----------



## Sethimus (3. Juli 2007)

verdienen die zuwenig um des selber zu machen?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (3. Juli 2007)

Wer helfen will den DH zu richten:

TEL: 07081-92508-0


greez


----------



## random_guy (3. Juli 2007)

aber am samstag ist noch ganz normaler betrieb ohne einschränkungen? oder doch lieber todtnau?
finds aber auch erfreulich, dass bisserl was passiert vorm rennen. manchen stellen würden ein paar schaufeln erde schon nicht schaden


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. Juli 2007)

ich weiß jetzt doch nich ob ich zum rennen kommen kann, weil n kumpel von mir (noch nicht volljährig) bekommt keine unterschrift für ne beurlaubung von der schule von seinem vadder. hab kein bock alleine zu fahren. mal schaun...


----------



## Marina (3. Juli 2007)

und wo is das problem?
ihr müsst ja freitags noch nich da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. Juli 2007)

an dem wochenende sind projekttage an unserer schule... da is am SA auch schulpflicht...


----------



## Koeni (3. Juli 2007)

Die Jungs haben halt echt nich viele Schaufler. Die Strecke is übel augewaschen und ich will garnicht wissen, wie es nach Training und Seeding run aussieht...
Jetzt noch was zu schaufeln wird denk ich eh nicht viel bringen. Die Erde, die du da jetzt reinkippst hat keine Zeit sich zu setzen, zumal sie bei dem derzeitigen Wetter schneller wieder rausgespült ist, als du kucken kannst.
N paar grobe Brocken könnte man rausnehmen und das lose Geröll rauskehren vielleicht noch. Mehr is aber zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt nimmer drin glaub ich...

Höchstens ihr rückt mit nem Betonmischer an, dann vielleicht


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Die Jungs haben halt echt nich viele Schaufler. Die Strecke is übel augewaschen und ich will garnicht wissen, wie es nach Training und Seeding run aussieht...
> Jetzt noch was zu schaufeln wird denk ich eh nicht viel bringen. Die Erde, die du da jetzt reinkippst hat keine Zeit sich zu setzen, zumal sie bei dem derzeitigen Wetter schneller wieder rausgespült ist, als du kucken kannst.
> N paar grobe Brocken könnte man rausnehmen und das lose Geröll rauskehren vielleicht noch. Mehr is aber zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt nimmer drin glaub ich...
> 
> Höchstens ihr rückt mit nem Betonmischer an, dann vielleicht




Warst du vergangenen Sonntag dort?


----------



## Koeni (3. Juli 2007)

nee, ich hab gerade keine Gabel. Die is immernoch nicht da  . Samstag vielleicht, aber adnn nur nen halben Tag wegen meinen Klausuren


----------



## Marina (3. Juli 2007)

wer von euch geht denn alles schaufeln? wenn einer von euch da eh anruft, kann er uns (zwischen 2 und 4 leuten) mit einplanen


----------



## schwabenbiker (4. Juli 2007)

Irgendwann verläuft der DH in einem tiefen Tal durch den Wald, weil sich immer mehr Stein und Erde lösen. An den steilen Stellen wo viel gebremst wird, kann man das Auffüllen eh vergessen. Aber am Reißwolf sollte zumindest mal was gemacht werden.

@Marina
Dann kannst du am Sonntag ja doch trainieren (Oberarm und so...) ;-)


----------



## mcsonnenschein (4. Juli 2007)

bin am sonntag wahrscheinlich da mit meinem Bruder.
Man kann es ja mal versuchen auf der Strecke noch was zu machen!
Steine raus bissle aufschütten.....


----------



## ricktick (4. Juli 2007)

Bringt jetzt nimmer viel.
Ich hab die Strecke jetzt schon drei mal gerichtet (03/04/05).
Wir haben jedes mal schon mehrere Wochen vorher angefangen und es ist ein Mordsaufwand wenns ein Rennen überstehen soll.
Ihr werdet das am Sonntag merken wenn ihr versucht eine Schauffel in den Boden zu stecken 
Ich würde die Strecke jetzt einfach so lassen, nach dem ersten Trainingstag sieht alles wieder aus wie vorher.


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Juli 2007)

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum die Radsportakademie einfach mal nen Tag festlegt in dem freiwillige Helfer nen Gratisgetränk und 2 Tageskarten für nen Tag arbeit bekommen. Denke da würden sich viele Locals melden?!


----------



## Marina (4. Juli 2007)

Geben wir die Hoffnung einfach noch nicht komplett auf und versuchens nochmal. werd mal die netten leute anrufen udn vielleicht sprint ja au noch was für uns bei raus.
besser als nix machen isses allemal, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-dodo-X (6. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mal ne Frage Ich werde am *20* bzw. am *21* nach Bad Wildbad gehen , wie sied es eig. mit dem *Alter* aus darf man mit *14* überhaupt schon die Ganzen Strecken Fahren


----------



## dh-noob (6. Juli 2007)

am 21.+22. ist der IXS cup, wo der downhill gesperrt ist für nicht teilnehmer... die freerides evtl auch. den bikerX (schlepplift) sollte normal laufen, aber erkundige dich vorher nochmal


----------



## Speedbullit (6. Juli 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> . Das Steinfeld oberhalb vom Graben ist übelstes Rummgeschrubbe. Mit tollem Fahren hat das nix mehr zu tun.




sieht schlimmer aus als es ist, wenn man die richtige line hat fährt es sich recht flüssig. und wozu hat man über 200 mm federweg?


----------



## Marina (6. Juli 2007)

recht hat er 
wieso sollte man mit 14 nicht fahren dürfen? und ja da ist rennen, bikerx und dual müssten aber geöffnet sein, fragst aber besser nochmal nach wie schon gesagt wurde.


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2007)

Kann sein, dass du eine schriftliche Erlaubnis/Verzichtserklärung von deinen Eltern brauchst. Als ich da war hab ich beim bezahlen mitbekommen, dass einer sowas vorgelegt hat. Im Zweifel ruf halt kurz an und frag nach.


----------



## Stiernacken (6. Juli 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> sieht schlimmer aus als es ist, wenn man die richtige line hat fährt es sich recht flüssig. und wozu hat man *über* 200 mm federweg?



ich hab aber nur 200


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. Juli 2007)

ich auch


----------



## X-dodo-X (7. Juli 2007)

Ich hab nur 170mm    

Mfg Dominik


----------



## Speedbullit (7. Juli 2007)

X-dodo-X schrieb:


> Ich hab nur 170mm
> 
> Mfg Dominik





Stiernacken schrieb:


> ich hab aber nur 200





Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich auch



naja, wenn das so ist würde ich erst gar nicht starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiernacken (8. Juli 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> naja, wenn das so ist würde ich erst gar nicht starten



du scheust also die konfrontation mit uns? wart nur ab.....
*eiserner wille* ist härter als jede federgabel


----------



## random_guy (9. Juli 2007)

was ist denn jetzt eigentlich aus der schaufelaktion geworden? ist etwas erfolgt?


----------



## Loki87 (9. Juli 2007)

wir konnten leider nicht hin, sind aber wahrscheinlich morgen da, dann kann ich berichten


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juli 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> sieht schlimmer aus als es ist, wenn man die richtige line hat fährt es sich recht flüssig. und wozu hat man über 200 mm federweg?


Das beste am Federweg ist wenn man ihn nicht braucht... Dann macht man nämlich alles richtig...


----------



## Marina (10. Juli 2007)

wiiiiiieso is bitte bahnstreik? ah, hätten die den ned morgen machen können?^^
dann halt erst sa und so nach wildbad.


----------



## random_guy (10. Juli 2007)

Loki87 schrieb:


> wir konnten leider nicht hin, sind aber wahrscheinlich morgen da, dann kann ich berichten



am samstag sah es noch unverändert aus. und was ich vom oberstreckenpfleger da gehört hab klang nicht, als ob sich daran allzu viel ändern wird. aber grad nach der holzkurve vor dem kleinen steinsprung und dann richtung gangbang würd bisserl auffüllen schon nicht schaden. oder auch das schnelle stück nachm großen drop, scheppert halt schon gewaltig mittlerweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (10. Juli 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> wiiiiiieso is bitte bahnstreik? ah, hätten die den ned morgen machen können?^^
> dann halt erst sa und so nach wildbad.



Weil Du nicht heimlich trainieren sollst


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2007)

random_guy schrieb:


> am samstag sah es noch unverändert aus. und was ich vom oberstreckenpfleger da gehört hab klang nicht, als ob sich daran allzu viel ändern wird. aber grad nach der holzkurve vor dem kleinen steinsprung und dann richtung gangbang würd bisserl auffüllen schon nicht schaden. oder auch das schnelle stück nachm großen drop, scheppert halt schon gewaltig mittlerweile




das stimmt. und genau da hab ich mich au am smastag zerlegt^^ garnich so einfach mit gips nun zu schreiben. hoffe mal das die da noch ordentlich was machen. strecke macht aber so oder so spass.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (11. Juli 2007)

wer is am samstag alles da?
das wetter sol lauch richtig gut werden.

Greez


----------



## Marina (11. Juli 2007)

ich


----------



## Schreiner (11. Juli 2007)

Kann man am sonntag alles fahren oder ist wegen dem rennen nächste Woche schon was gesperrt???


----------



## Marina (11. Juli 2007)

nich das is wüsste, gerichtet wurde ja schon, wird wahrscheinlich freitag umgesteckt.


----------



## Schreiner (11. Juli 2007)

diesen freitag??? 

Können wir dann fahren oder wird das nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## Marina (11. Juli 2007)

ne nächsten am 20.7.


----------



## Irvine78 (11. Juli 2007)

wie issn der dh bei regen so? wollt morgen hin und der wetterbericht sagt ja net so toll an. war zwar vor paar jahren mal da, kann mich aber nimma so recht erinnern, außer das es mitm ht leicht holprig war.
welche reifen sind denn da bei nass sinnvoll?


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Juli 2007)

Bei Regen ist er aufgrund von Sandboden und Sandsteinen immer noch gut fahrbar. Nur bei den Wurzeln sollte man ein bisschen aufpassen.
Matschreifen halte ich auf dem Untergrund nicht für nötig.
Viel Spass! Wildbad im Regen ist immer ne Erfahrung wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (12. Juli 2007)

Da geb ich dir recht, Matschreifen sind da wahrscheinlich der sichere Tod auf Wurzeln.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (12. Juli 2007)

Also ich kann euch sagen das ab Sonntag an der Strecke gearbeitet wird und ab Montag und Dienstag auf jeden fall die DH gesperrt ist.

Greez


----------



## TeamJung (12. Juli 2007)

Thema Matschreifen......





> Also meine Erfahrungen mit dem Muddy Marry sind bis jetzt noch sehr gemischt.
> 
> Ich war eine Woche in Port de Solei und habe mir wegen 5 Tage andauerendem Regen den Muddy Marry vorne und hinten in als GG-Mischung aufgezogen.
> 
> ...


 Bin in Wildbad bei gleichen Streckebedingungen einmal den Al und den Black Shark gefahren. Der Unterschied war für mich als "Anfänger" extrem ...(pro Black Shark, bessere Linientreue, Grip). Bin mir auch sicher, dass bei feuchter Strecke der Muddy Mary (Schwalbereifen) die beste Wahl darstellt... Muddy Mary sind bestellt....


----------



## Marina (12. Juli 2007)

Meine auch schon, heute hat se der Jürgen rausgeschickt, juhu


----------



## Stiernacken (13. Juli 2007)

es wird schon seit gestern dran gearbeitet. viel erde ham se drauf geschaufelt und soll noch mehr werden. und am reiswolf wird ne ganz komische line gesteckt. man darf gespannt sein ^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (14. Juli 2007)

ich melde mich mal aus ITA zurück...
hab mich immernoch nich angemeldet fürs rennen weil ich niemand hab der mit mir hingeht, aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab dann kann man sich auch noch freitags anmelden oder?


----------



## Marina (14. Juli 2007)

nein weil die anmeldung geschlossen ist.
kannst aber trotzdem mal da anrufen udn fragen, obs evtl doch geht, geh aber nich davon aus.
strecke is hammer geil geworden was se bis jetz gemacht haben, wie die line geht wird morgen rauskommen und dann wirds von mir auch gleich verraten *hrhr*


----------



## X-dodo-X (15. Juli 2007)

könnte mir jemand genau sagen wie des am 20en und 21en ableuft !

da ich auch mal vorbeischauen werde und es schade ist wenn ich ihrgent was interessantes verpasst hätte ... 

Ps:. kann gut sein das es schon ihrgentwo Steht bin aber zu faul zum schauen BITTE nicht böse sein....... 


MFG 
Dominik


----------



## sms (15. Juli 2007)

X-dodo-X schrieb:


> könnte mir jemand genau sagen wie des am 20en und 21en ableuft !
> 
> da ich auch mal vorbeischauen werde und es schade ist wenn ich ihrgent was interessantes verpasst hätte ...
> 
> ...


"#3 Bad Wildbad
Freitag
	Startnummerausgabe	12.00  19.00 Uhr
	Nachmeldung	12.00  19.00 Uhr
	Freies Training	14.00  18.00 Uhr
Samstag
	Startnummerausgabe	07.00  11.00 Uhr
	Nachmeldeschluss	10.00 Uhr
	Rennbüro	07.00  18.00 Uhr
	Pflichttraining	08.00  13.00 Uhr
	Streckensperrung	13.00  13.30 Uhr
	Fahrerbesprechung	13.15  13.30 Uhr
	Seeding Run	ab 13.30 Uhr
Sonntag
	Rennbüro	ab 08.00 Uhr
	Freies Training	08.00  11.00 Uhr
	Streckensperrung	11.00  11.30 Uhr
	Rennlauf	ab 11.30 Uhr
	Siegerehrung	ca. 30 min nach Rennschluss"
Quelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (15. Juli 2007)

haben heut emitm markus die strecke gerichtet, hammer wird das sag ich euch! mehr verrat ich aber noch nich 
simon, kommst du zum zuschauen?


----------



## sms (15. Juli 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> simon, kommst du zum zuschauen?


Samstag früh (dann wenn du noch pennst) ist Abfahrt nach PDS... (Eine Woche!)


----------



## Marina (15. Juli 2007)

also gehts dir wohl wieder gut, hm? freut mich 
lass krachen dort


----------



## sms (15. Juli 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> also gehts dir wohl wieder gut, hm? freut mich
> lass krachen dort


Theoretisch müsste ich jetzt stabiler sein als vorher


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Juli 2007)

Stiernacken schrieb:


> es wird schon seit gestern dran gearbeitet. viel erde ham se drauf geschaufelt und soll noch mehr werden. und am reiswolf wird ne ganz komische line gesteckt. man darf gespannt sein ^^


Reißwolf? Was ist denn das? Habe den Ausdruck im Bezug auf Wildbad noch nie gehört.


----------



## Marina (17. Juli 2007)

das steingeballer vor dem steinsprung, dem zäpflessprung und m gangbang.
und die line is nich komisch, ja? ich will keine beschwerden hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (17. Juli 2007)

Aha... ist das wie das letzte jahr wieder über den einen "dicken" Felsbrocken und oberhalb links am Anlieger vorbei?

Naja... werde es ja sehen. Komme nämlich als fan an die Strecke zum Krawall machen...


----------



## Marina (17. Juli 2007)

dann brauch ichs ja ned verraten, is doch viel lustiger, wenns für die meisten ne überraschung wird^^


----------



## Marina (30. Juli 2007)

so, morgen isses wieder soweit


----------



## mtb_nico (3. August 2007)

Wir sind am Sonntag wieder dort. Ich hoffe von den Streckenarbeiten ist noch ein bisschen was zu sehen,... dann wird gerockt!


----------



## Marina (4. August 2007)

von denen is schon noch was zu sehen... 
aber ab der holzkurve bis zum steinsprung siehts grad ziemlich übel aus...


----------



## mtb_nico (4. August 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> von denen is schon noch was zu sehen...
> aber ab der holzkurve bis zum steinsprung siehts grad ziemlich übel aus...


Also ist die Line wieder umgesteckt worden?


----------



## victor01 (4. August 2007)

wo isn der park genau???


----------



## schwabenbiker (5. August 2007)

hier


----------



## mtb_nico (6. August 2007)

wie übel sieht es denn eigentlich zwischen dem Holzanlieger und dem Felssprung aus??? Das ist ja ultra das Gehotzel dort... 

Aber mir gefällt die Möglichkeit unterschiedliche Linien beim Donnerbalken und Felssprung zu wählen. Das ist wirklich mal nen nettes Feature!


----------



## Marina (6. August 2007)

sorry zu spät reingeschaut.
hab ichs dir nich gesagt? 
habs ganz versäumt dir hallo zu sagen, entschuldigung dafür^^*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (6. August 2007)

hehe... es sei dir verziehen...
ich mein irgendwann ließ sich das auch einigermaßen fahren, wirklich spass hat es aber nicht gemacht...


----------



## Spokenippel (6. August 2007)

mal an die runde hier ,ist wildbad wirklich soooo toll ?

der bike cross bedarf mal übelster pflege und der dh ,naja ,ist in wirklichkeit auch nur ein gerade aus gebolze welcher nicht gerade die top fahrtechnik von einem fahrer abverlangt .


----------



## mtb_nico (6. August 2007)

welcher DH verlangt denn bitte mehr Fahrtechnik als der von Wildbad?


----------



## Marina (6. August 2007)

bist du sicher, dass du aufm dh und nicht etwa aufm freeride warst?
falls doch, hätt ich doch gerne demonstriert wie du schneller als der Marcus da runter kommst, wenns so einfach ist 
biker-X is doch ok so, muss ja nich alles so glattgebügelt wie in Winterberg sein, oder nicht? Fahren ja schließlich Mountainbikes


----------



## Helfari (6. August 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> biker-X is doch ok so, muss ja nich alles so glattgebügelt wie in Winterberg sein, oder nicht? Fahren ja schließlich Mountainbikes


 Man schaue sich bloß mal aktuelle WC Strecken an.


----------



## Spokenippel (6. August 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> bist du sicher, dass du aufm dh und nicht etwa aufm freeride warst?



der ist gut ,den muss ich mir gleich aufschreiben 



Marina schrieb:


> falls doch, hätt ich doch gerne demonstriert wie du schneller als der Marcus da runter kommst, wenns so einfach ist



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. ich habe nirgends behauptet und auch nirgend wo geschrieben dass ich schneller und besser bin als der klausmann. es ging mir lediglich um das " gerade aus gebolze " des wildbad dh ( welcher auch sehr schnell recht langweilig wird ) .



Marina schrieb:


> biker-X is doch ok so, muss ja nich alles so glattgebügelt wie in Winterberg sein, oder nicht? Fahren ja schließlich Mountainbikes



naja gut ich sehe ich greife hier jemandem sein heiligtum an. ich schlage aber mal vor auch andere bikeparks zu besuchen um sich ein bild zu machen wie ein bikepark ordentlich hergerichtet ist .



			
				mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> welcher DH verlangt denn bitte mehr Fahrtechnik als der von Wildbad?



sag blos du findest wildbad technisch anspruchsvoll  geradeaus runterblasen kann irgend wie jeder da bedarf es keiner grossen fahrtechnik selbst wenn da große felsen liegen sollten .

@ all

in wildbad fehlen halt einige herausforderungen und schlüsselstellen an denen man sich etwas die zähne ausbeissen kann. die paar sprünge und drops die der dh enthält sind nicht gerade eine herausforderung und sind nach drei bis vier abfahrten langweilig


----------



## ricktick (6. August 2007)

Warum gehste dann nicht ma auf den alten DH wenn dir der neue nicht technisch genug ist?


----------



## butter.cb (6. August 2007)

gerade aus.... gebolze.....  , da ist schon was dran - das m u s s der kärcher freeride gewesen sein


----------



## schwabenbiker (6. August 2007)

Spokenippel schrieb:


> der ist gut ,den muss ich mir gleich aufschreiben


Das war kein Witz, sondern völlig ernst gemeint. Wenn du den DH in Wildbad geradeaus runter gebolzt bist, müsstest du eigentlich mitten durch das Unterholz gefahren sein. Wirklich geradeaus geht nur der Freeride.

Und wenn du tatsächlich den DH runter bist und dir die Sprünge so schnell langweilig werden, müsstest du eigentlich ein Vollprofi sein!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingSpongebob (6. August 2007)

jaja da hat wieder ma jemand ne grosse fresse also ich find wildbad die technisch schwerste strecke


----------



## Stiernacken (6. August 2007)

is amsonntag jemand im schwarzwald, oder alle in steinach? 
mei frau will am samstag umziehn, wildbad wär da am sonntag die ideale erholung für mich  war schon ne weile nimmer fahren. also geht noch jemand mit?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. August 2007)

glaub sind alle in steinach... vielliecht sind ja paar kiddies auf m 4x.


----------



## Stiernacken (7. August 2007)

wär mir dann au egal. vlt geht n kumpel mit, wenn net fahr ich allein bissle dort rum.hab grad die schnauze voll von allem. scheiß leben das. aber ich behalt mein privatleben mal für mich


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (7. August 2007)

würd ich hier im forum auch machen, weil hier spricht sich alles rum und jeder gibt seinen senf dazu 
wildbad kann alleine auch ganz angenehm sein. war acuh schon paar mal alleine da...


----------



## Stiernacken (7. August 2007)

des wär mir egal.mich kennt eh fast keine sau obwohl ich ständig dort rumhäng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (7. August 2007)

ich kenn dich, aber du kennst mich nich


----------



## Stiernacken (7. August 2007)

du kennst mich au nur, weil ich immer mit marina rumfahr, und die kennt jeder  
aber genug gespame jetzt


----------



## Lurnas (7. August 2007)

@Spokenippel

Wenns dir dort nicht technisch genug ist, fahr doch mal mit nem HT runter..

Was ist denn im direkten Vergleich deiner Meinung nach technischer??


----------



## Marina (8. August 2007)

Wiesooooo kennt mich jeder?


----------



## mtb_nico (8. August 2007)

eventuell das lauteste Organ in Wildbad?!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. August 2007)

sohalt...


----------



## schwabenbiker (8. August 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> eventuell das lauteste Organ in Wildbad?!


 

...und oftmals das einzig weibliche!


----------



## Marina (8. August 2007)

ich fühle mich diskriminiert, nur dass ihrs wisst, ich werde eine feministinnenbewegung gründen 
ihr werdet mich trotzdem nich los *muhahaha*


----------



## schwabenbiker (8. August 2007)

Alice Schwarzer is back!


----------



## mtb_nico (8. August 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> ich fühle mich diskriminiert, nur dass ihrs wisst, ich werde eine feministinnenbewegung gründen
> ihr werdet mich trotzdem nich los *muhahaha*



als würde es davon nicht schon genug geben...  nen kasten wasser könnt ihr aber trotzdem nicht in den keller tragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (8. August 2007)

Also ich kenne sie auch, sie saß neulich in Wildbad beim essen hinter mir, aber die lauteste war se net


----------



## Stiernacken (9. August 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> ihr werdet mich trotzdem nich los ]



ach babe, nichts leichtert als das:
ich fahr dir einfach davon


----------



## kermit* (9. August 2007)

Hat irgendwer, der in der Umgebung Ludwigsburg/Bietigheim wohnt, noch einen abgefahrenen Reifen übrig, den er mir für günstig überlassen kann?

Will am Sonntag oder Montag das letzte Mal dieses Jahr nach Wildbad gehn und mir nicht extra für einmal einen neuen Reifen kaufen.

Wäre toll, wenn einer noch was im Keller finden würde


----------



## TeamJung (9. August 2007)

@kermit hab noch einen al mighty abgefahren? interesse? für einen 5er liegt er im Laden... einfach abholen am so...


----------



## Kailinger (9. August 2007)

1x Maxxis Mobster in 60a/ 2.7 hat noch gut Profil: 10,-
2x Maxxis BlingBling in 60a/ 2.35 haben noch gut Profil: je 10,-

Kontakt per Mail.

Gruß Kai


----------



## ricktick (10. August 2007)

Wer ist am WE da?


----------



## Kailinger (10. August 2007)

Wenns Wetter schee is bin ich am So. etwas jagen.


----------



## Stiernacken (10. August 2007)

war heut beim arzt.beim ixs rennen in wildbad hab ich mir n finger gebrochen. gipsschiene, wildbad fällt ne weile flach  soviel dazu


----------



## sms (10. August 2007)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter schee is bin ich am So. etwas jagen.


wievieluhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (11. August 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> Wer ist am WE da?



Ich bin vielleicht morgen da. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob halb-,oder ganztags

Aber mit Dir muss ich ja wieder alten DH fahren


----------



## hansbär (11. August 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> Wer ist am WE da?



Wollt ja eigentlich nach Todtnau oder Hindelang. Aber mein mitfahrer fällt aus. Dann wirds vieleicht au WB. Wann seit ihr da?

@sms
Mir könnet ja an Rennen machen, "Schulter an Schulter..."


----------



## ricktick (11. August 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ich bin vielleicht morgen da. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob halb-,oder ganztags
> 
> Aber mit Dir muss ich ja wieder alten DH fahren



Nene, ich fahr beide, du musst ja nicht mit auf den alten DH  
Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich morgen kommen kann, momentan habe ich Probleme mit der linken Hand, mal sehen wies morgen früh aussieht.


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (12. August 2007)

ich fahr heut nach wildbad so um 14 bin ich dann da


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (12. August 2007)

wenn einer bock hat könne ma ja fahre


----------



## jooonas (12. August 2007)

mal so ne frage:

wie ist denn wildbad für leute, die noch nie auf nem dh'er gesessen sind?
wir wollen im herbst mal hingehen, aber ich hab irgendwie bedenken, dass ich mit meiner cc-technik weit komme...

naja bis dann

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (12. August 2007)

Also den Freeride kannst du gut auch als Anfänger fahren!
Genau so den 4X, alles ist da abrollbar.
Wohingegen der DH schon sehr technisch ist, also da kann sein das du nicht so viel Spass hast da du dann wahrscheinlich viel tragen musst!


----------



## Stiernacken (12. August 2007)

ach was, man kann alles umfahren.nur keine panik, vorher mal anschaun wo mer lang fährt und dann probieren,des klappt schon.


----------



## Scotty87 (13. August 2007)

jo genau, is zwar schon ganz schön ruppig und technisch anspruchsvoll, aber bin den DH (bzw beide^^) dort letztes Jahr zum ersten mal, als mehr oder weniger DH-Anfänger, gefahren... 
absteigen musste ich eg nicht (nur mal unfreiwillig übern Lenker  ..und das ganze in Zeitlupe)


----------



## jooonas (13. August 2007)

ja gut, okay thx erstmal =)) mal sehn, was da dann so abgeht... ich hoff mal ich komm gut runter *g*... wie ist'n das da mit verkehr von hinten, wenn man sich n bisschen zeit lässt... kommen da vielel von hinten oder macht man da als anfän ger eher nen stau??

hat sich das mit dem verleih eigentlich verbessert?

gruß


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. August 2007)

in wildbad ist in der regel genug platz zum überholen...


----------



## Marina (13. August 2007)

was soll das problem mit dem verleih sein? die bikes wurden alle inzwischen mal aufgerüstet, bessere bremsen, anständige reifen.


----------



## jooonas (13. August 2007)

ich hab halt in den seiten zuvor gelesen, dass der verleih mal gut und mal echt besch***en sein soll, ich weiß nicht mehr wie alt das war...

gruß ich


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. August 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> ...anständige reifen...



hab gedacht die haben immernoch schwalbe auf ihren leihbikes 

edit: die einzige schlechte erfahrung die ich mit den leihbikes gemacht hab war dass die mir mal n liberator in S ausgeliehen haben obwohl ich ne woche vorher angerufen hab und gesagt hab dass ich n bike leihen will was für meine körpergröße (196) passt. war dann aber irgendwie auf m 4x doch ganz witzig n vollgefedertes bmx zu fahren


----------



## MB-Locke (18. August 2007)

Hi Leutz,

wer ist denn morgen bei dem tollen Wetter in Bildbad am Start?? 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall ab 10Uhr dort... 

Gruß u. vllt. sieht man sich ja...

MB-Locke


----------



## Marina (19. August 2007)

wir haben heute morgen verschlafen und nu lohnt sichs nichmehr... ^^*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (20. August 2007)

...hatte mich ehrlich schon gewundert keine Marina zu sehen


----------



## fREEd24 (9. September 2007)

Hallo, 

wollte mich mal nach dem derzeitigen Streckenzustand in Bad Wildbad erkundigen. Da es die letzte Zeit ja doch sehr heftig von oben gedroschen hat. 

Vielleicht hat jemand auch paar Bilder von diesem WE. Wollten nächstes WE mal einen Abstecher dort hin machen. Nur falls die Strecke zu verschlammt ist werden wir wohl umdisponieren. 

Danke für eure Antworten

fREED


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (9. September 2007)

in wildbad wird man nie ne verschlammte strecke finden.
aber kann mir vorstellen dass der 4x an manchen stellen paar regenrinnen drinne hat. war aber selber schon lange nich mehr da...


----------



## Marina (10. September 2007)

Verschlammt is da nix, wie Danger schon sagt, des wirst da nie finden. Alles eigentlich gut zu fahren. Der BikerX hat einige "neue" Bremswellen dank dem Regen, mit Fully aber kein problem, mitm HT holperts halt a weng^^


----------



## schwabenbiker (10. September 2007)

Juhu, Marina lebt noch;-)


----------



## random_guy (10. September 2007)

wie ist denn der zustand vom dh grad so? war schon länger nicht mehr und es hat ja doch einiges geregnet die letzten wochen.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (10. September 2007)

warscheinlich so wie immer 
werd nächstes wochenende auch mal wieder vorbeischaun. bisschen training für garmisch


----------



## Marina (11. September 2007)

am dh hat sich ein stückchen verändert, weil man nichmehr so schnell auf den einen straßenübergang zuschießen soll, da wos dann danach aufn donnerbalken und die erste rampe zugeht.
sagen wir... der regen hat etwas anspruch dazugebracht  aber hat sich alles gut festgefahren.


----------



## carmin (14. September 2007)

Hab auch mal eine Frage 

Gibts die Tageskarte für die Sommerbergbahn (o. Schlepplift) eigentlich nur in der Bikestation, oder hat schon mal jemand versucht, die unten bei den freundlichen Herrn der Bahn zu erwerben? Beim Betreiber ist ja noch nicht mal von Fahrradbeförderung die Rede...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (14. September 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Hab auch mal eine Frage
> 
> Gibts die Tageskarte für die Sommerbergbahn (o. Schlepplift) eigentlich nur in der Bikestation, oder hat schon mal jemand versucht, die unten bei den freundlichen Herrn der Bahn zu erwerben? Beim Betreiber ist ja noch nicht mal von Fahrradbeförderung die Rede...



hi, bekommst auch unten an der bergbahn in der dönerbude welche...


----------



## carmin (14. September 2007)

Ah, auf die Dönerbude muss man erstmal kommen ... danke!


----------



## mcsonnenschein (17. September 2007)

also ich finde die Strecke so wie sie jetzt hammers!Die Linie ist immer noch so wie am Rennen.
Und das neue Stück oben find ich auch besser.


Greez


----------



## Marina (17. September 2007)

echt diese umleitung gefällt dir? hm, ich fands gradeaus eigentlich ganz fett, aber im neuen stück sollen noch n paar anlieger reinkommen, dass man schneller durchkommt 
oder meintest du das neue stück zum alten dh? da wird auch noch n direkter weg hingebaut.
im winter soll wahrscheinlich noch was dazukommen, wie man vom alten rüber aufn neuen kommt, man darf gespannt bleiben!


----------



## Sethimus (17. September 2007)

verbindung neu-alt? nice...


----------



## gigi (18. September 2007)

wie ist eigentlich der strecken zustand beim dual und beim bikerX ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. September 2007)

mit bigbike gehts gut 
sind schon paar bremswellen drin, dafür aber weniger schotter.


----------



## Marina (20. September 2007)

dual sieht gut aus, bikerx is aufgrund des wetters in letzter zeit bissl ausgewaschen, wie immer zum saisonende hin.


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (21. September 2007)

Am Sonntag gehts nach wildbad komt noch jemand??


----------



## carmin (22. September 2007)

Jipp.

(Aber auch so wärst Du sicherlich nicht alleine.)


----------



## Marina (22. September 2007)

Aye


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (22. September 2007)

is die biker x so ausgewwaschen wie alle sagen???


----------



## schwabenbiker (22. September 2007)

Nee, so schlimm isses nicht! Ich war heut dort, an zwei Stellen gibts ein par größere Wellen vom Bremsen. Was ich voll cool find ist der neue kleine Kicker ganz am Ende vom Biker groß. Wenn man da kräftig am Lenker zieht, kann man richtig weit fliiiiiegen.


----------



## carmin (23. September 2007)

ok, "allein" warst heute ja nun wirklich nicht


----------



## Marina (23. September 2007)

ja war ja widerlich voll... au in der bergbahn...


----------



## CoilerDL (24. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Wenn sich mal jemand finden sollte der sich mit mir nach Wildbad aufmacht (da sonst nur wenige Freerider im Bekanntenkreis)...

...und auch andere Parks natürlich...

Please PM me!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (27. September 2007)

einfach hinkommen, es finden sich genug leute zum fahren


----------



## Sethimus (2. Oktober 2007)

jemand am do da?


----------



## hands diamond (4. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt kommt gleich auf SWR eine Sendung mit dem Titel "Das Geschäft mit dem Wald". Für die Sendung wurde auch gestern in Bad Wildbad gefilmt. Kann jemand die Sendung aufnehmen und ins Netz stellen? Ich leidernicht. 
Gruß, HD


----------



## gigi (17. Oktober 2007)

wie ist der aktuelle zustand der strecken ? besonders dual und bikerX


----------



## Spokenippel (18. Oktober 2007)

gigi schrieb:


> wie ist der aktuelle zustand der strecken ? besonders dual und bikerX



die strecken in wildbad sind doch noch nie richtig gepflegt worden ?!?!?!

von der freundlichkeit des lift/bahnpersonal will ich gar nicht erst sprechen (sagen die mir kürzlich dass ich unten auf die nächste bahn warten soll, weil gerade so ein großer andrang an fussvolk nach oben möchte)

für zwei schrauben wollten die doch glatt 1,- (und die waren noch aus der restekiste zumindest sahen die danach aus)..... wenn ich nicht ganz so eine weite anfahrt gehabt hätte und wäre der park auch nicht so teuer. dann hätte ich auf die schrauben verzichtet und wäre nach hause gefahren.

vielleicht wars auch nur pech an dem tag aber von wildbad bekommt man in letzter zeit viel zu viel negatives zu ohren 

die sollten sich mal etwas anstrengen, denn mit anderen bikeparks können die schon lange nicht mehr mithalten.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (18. Oktober 2007)

ich weiß net was du hast, die Leute von der Bergbahn sind immer nett.
Die Strecke ist net die gepflegste aber hammers!ansprungsvoll halt.

Achja geh mal in Baumarkt oder in einen kleinen Heimwerkerladen, da kostet eine Schraube auch mal schnell 50 cent.

Greez

Matthias

Greez

Matthias


----------



## Spokenippel (18. Oktober 2007)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Achja geh mal in Baumarkt oder in einen kleinen Heimwerkerladen, da kostet eine Schraube auch mal schnell 50 cent.



ich weiss nicht wo du schrauben kaufst, aber dort wo ich sie kaufe kostet der pack a 50 stck knappe 7,- 

fakt ist, dass sich wildbad nicht mehr lohnt was preis und leistung anbelangt.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. Oktober 2007)

liftpersonal ist immer nett. es gibt aber so 1 oder 2 bergbahnfahrer die sind echt unnett . die dürfen die biker aber garnich unten stehen lassen da der bikepark ein halbes abteil der bergbahn gemietet hat. es ist aber auch schon oft vorgekommen dass sich komplette gruppen vorgedrängelt haben. da hat sich der reiseführer vorne hingestellt und die omis und opis reingeschleust.

ich werd trotzdem nochmal zum saisonabschluss vorbeischaun...

angaben sind ohne gewähr


----------



## butter.cb (18. Oktober 2007)

Spokenippel schrieb:


> die strecken in wildbad sind doch noch nie richtig gepflegt worden ?!?!?!
> 
> von der freundlichkeit des lift/bahnpersonal will ich gar nicht erst sprechen (sagen die mir kürzlich dass ich unten auf die nächste bahn warten soll, weil gerade so ein großer andrang an fussvolk nach oben möchte)
> 
> ...



hi spoke,

deine kritik ist zum teil sicher berechtigt. schade nur, dass sie hier im forum untergeht.
wie wäre es denn mit einer konstuktiven kritikmail an folgende institutionen...

1. was die strecken im bikepark anbelangt an [email protected]
2. zum thema schrauben und ersatzmaterial [email protected]
3. die freundlichkeit oder besser die organisation an der bergbahn unter 07081 3394 oder ebenfalls ne mail an die radsportakademie.

grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (20. Oktober 2007)

butter.cb schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit einer konstuktiven kritikmail an folgende institutionen...


genau. Nicht jammern, sondern handeln 



Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> die dürfen die biker aber garnich unten stehen lassen da der bikepark ein halbes abteil der bergbahn gemietet hat.


Sicher? Was einer der Bergbahnführer uns erzählt hat, war, dass sie pro Biker und Fahrt grade mal 30 Cent kriegen. Wenn also gut bist und 10 Fahrten schaffst, sind das schlappe 3 Euro von Deiner 18-/24-Euro Tageskarte. Dass das kostendeckend ist, bezweifle ich.

Dann sind die Bergbahnleute auch keine Angestellten des Bikeparks. Sie haben also gar keinen Anlass, "sich anzustrengen", damit Wildbad "mit anderen Bikeparks mithalten" kann.

Es sind halt Menschen. Wenn man ihnen offen und respektvoll begegnet, kann man mit ihnen auch viel Spaß haben.

Dass sie in etwas nerviger Weise darauf drängen, die Abteile möglichst gut zu füllen, liegt letztlich in unserem Interesse -- nämlich, dass niemand stehen bleiben muss.

Wenn sich eine Busladung Fußgänger an zig wartenden Bikern vorbeidrängelt, ist das freilich eine kaum zu rechtfertigende Ungerechtigkeit. Allerdings sag ich auch da, wer schon gar nicht zum Handeln bereit ist, darf auch nicht jammern.


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Oktober 2007)

Bergbahnpersonal: Top, wenn man sich mit ihnen versteht. Dann bringen die einen eigentlich immer noch irgendwie unter... 

Radsportakademie: eMail = Sinnlos. Meine wurden nie beantwortet und getan hat sich schon garnix. Das ist auch das einzige was mich an Wildbad nervt. Das nur kurz vor dem Rennen was gemacht wird, was nach dem Rennen aber wieder runtergeschrubbt wurde. Den Rest des Jahres gammelt alles vor sich hin und selbst die Holzbauten haben Löcher das man fast mit dem Radel durchfallen könnte. Das mit technischem Anspruch auf dem DH zu rechtfertigen halte ich für einen Witz. So...


----------



## Muskelstahl (20. Oktober 2007)

Spokenippel schrieb:


> ..... wenn ich nicht ganz so eine weite anfahrt gehabt hätte und wäre der park auch nicht so teuer. dann hätte ich auf die schrauben verzichtet und wäre nach hause gefahren...



Was ist da teuer? In welchem Bikepark bekommt man denn noch eine Tageskarte für 18? Damit kannst du alles fahren außer den Dual und den Bikercross, was die meisten sowieso nicht interessiert. Wildbad ist immer noch einer der billigsten Bikeparks in Deutschland...


----------



## schwabenbiker (20. Oktober 2007)

Muskelstahl schrieb:


> Damit kannst du alles fahren außer den Dual und den Bikercross, was die meisten sowieso nicht interessiert.



Der BikerX macht voll Spaß und ist auch sehr befahren.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Oktober 2007)

ja morgen mittag bin ich auch wieder da. werd die saison so langsam ausklingen lassen...
hoffentlcih sind nicht mehr so viele wanderer unterwegs


----------



## Geißlein (21. Oktober 2007)

Muskelstahl schrieb:


> Was ist da teuer? In welchem Bikepark bekommt man denn noch eine Tageskarte fÃ¼r 18â¬? Damit kannst du alles fahren auÃer den Dual und den Bikercross, was die meisten sowieso nicht interessiert. Wildbad ist immer noch einer der billigsten Bikeparks in Deutschland...



.... fÃ¼r das, dass man nur in "einem" DH Spass hat bzw. der eh nur zu Rennen Top gerichtet ist und Ã¼bers Jahr jÃ¤mmerlich dahingammelt, ist das schon etwas viel, zumindest fÃ¼r diejenigen die es etwas weiter nach Bad Wildbad haben.
Der FR ansich ist ja auch eine Lachplatte.

Mir persÃ¶nlich kommt es so vor, dass die Biker in Wildbad nicht besonders gerne gesehen sind, sondern nur mehr oder weniger geduldet werden. So interpretiere ich es zumindest wenn man vom DH kommt und durch die FuZo zur Bahn fÃ¤hrt. Das Bahnpersonal macht auf mich ebenso den Eindruck wie wenn es Ihnen auch nicht so ganz recht wÃ¤re uns nach oben zu bringen.

Ich war schon lange nichtmehr in Wildbad und werde diesen Bikepark auch nicht vermissen. Es gibt bessere und schÃ¶nere Parks, die zwar etwas mehr kosten aber dafÃ¼r habe ich mehr Strecken zur Auswahl die auch Ã¼bers ganze Jahr gepflegt sind. 

Und das Auge isst schlieÃlich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (21. Oktober 2007)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Mir persönlich kommt es so vor, dass die Biker in Wildbad nicht besonders gerne gesehen sind, sondern nur mehr oder weniger geduldet werden. So interpretiere ich es zumindest wenn man vom DH kommt und durch die FuZo zur Bahn fährt.


Echt? Nur weil ein paar Leute überrascht gucken? Oder was hast erlebt?


----------



## ricktick (21. Oktober 2007)

Geißlein schrieb:


> .... für das, dass man nur in "einem" DH Spass hat ...




es gibt doch 2


----------



## Muskelstahl (21. Oktober 2007)

Dass es gepflegtere Bikeparks gibt ist klar, aber der Downhill in Wildbad ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten in Deutschland. Natürlich kann man auch nach Winterberg gehen und eine arschglatte Waldautobahn runterfahren. Dass die Freeride Strecken in Wildbad lächerlich sind stimmt allerdings. Mindestens zwei Bergbahnschaffner sind sehr freundlich und solange man sich anständig verhält kann man auch durch die Fußgängerzone fahren ohne Ärger zu bekommen - vorausgesetzt man fährt nicht runter wie ein Henker.


----------



## Mudface (21. Oktober 2007)

Moin, moin!
Also ich habe da drei Bahnfahrer erlebt. Einer war maximal unfreundlich, einer hat sich wohl von den Reisebusfahrern Trinkgeld geben lassen (Renter vor Biker warten) und einer war angessen freundlich. Die Bahn und der Schlepplift sind aber mal richtig beknackt, länger hab ich noch nirgendwo gewartet. Nächstes mal zahle ich lieber 2 pro Bahnfahrt und spar mir die Tageskarte.

Der Freeride unten am Schlepper ist der Vollwitz. Der Kärcher Freeride am Parkplatz nur wegen der kleinen Jumps lustig, sowas wie Streckführung hat der nicht. Der IXS-Downhill zum Spaß haben eigentlich zu heftig und der zweite Downhill oben für kleine Bikes zu schwer und unten für Downhiller zu kurvig. Der Northshore ist recht kurz, da hätte man lieber entlang der Strecken mal hier und da einen Stunt platziert. Der Bikercross gefällt, aber der Schlepper ist nervig. Der Dualslalom einfach zu kurz.

Alles in allem eher ein Park in den man sich auf dem Downhiller ordentlich abhärten kann, weniger um einen netten Spaß am Wochenende zu haben. Wer es schon technisch und mit ordentlich Gepolter mag, der ist da richtig.

Am besten man fährt unter der Woche hin, sonst wartet man den halben Tag auf die Bergbahn.

Die Nagelbretter im Heuhaufen am Ende vom IXS-DH sind auch nicht ohne. Kleines Achtungschild an der Straße wäre da auch nicht schlecht. Man kann die Straße beim Überqueren nämlich kaum einsehen. Die heizenden Autofahrer regen sich dann aber ordentlich auf wenn sie mal Bremsen müssen. Von der Straße aus kann man wegen der Mauer vorher das Ende vom DH auch erst spät sehen.

Bei der Anfahrt sollte man auf die Blitzanlagen achten, die Gegend ist wirklich verseucht.

VG, Mudface


----------



## butter.cb (21. Oktober 2007)

Mudface schrieb:


> und der zweite Downhill oben für kleine Bikes zu schwer und unten für Downhiller zu kurvig.
> VG, Mudface



hrhr, geil, normalerweise mach ich mich nicht lustig über so ausführliche und anständige kritik... aber die kurven mein lieber - des ist der chickenway - eigentlich gehts da geradeaus  

@all: ansonsten, wenn niemand was dagegen hat, werd ich eure posts mal rauskopieren und der radsportakademie vorlegen. da im november besprechung für nächstes jahr ist. denn entgegen nico_mtb´s aussage, sind die eigentlich sehr offen für kritik. (vll lags an der form deiner email??)
also falls noch jmd was loswerden möchte - bin noch am sammeln 

viele grüsse und ride on


----------



## Geißlein (21. Oktober 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Echt? Nur weil ein paar Leute überrascht gucken? Oder was hast erlebt?



Wenn's nur das wäre, dann wäre ja alles in bester Ordnung  

Nur wir kennen doch alle das Prob. Fußgänger vs. Biker. Selbst wenn man sich noch so rücksichtsvoll dem Fußvolk gegenüber verhält, diejenigen, welche die Biker in Wildbad nicht mögen, werden sich querstellen.



			
				butter.cb schrieb:
			
		

> @all: ansonsten, wenn niemand was dagegen hat, werd ich eure posts mal rauskopieren und der radsportakademie vorlegen...also falls noch jmd was loswerden möchte - bin noch am sammeln



Du kennst hoffentlich das Datenschutzgesetz???


----------



## butter.cb (21. Oktober 2007)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Du kennst hoffentlich das Datenschutzgesetz???



hast du meine frage nicht gelesen? 
ausserdem könnten auch die mitarbeiter der radsportakademie selbst eure posts lesen, wenn se zeit hätten hier im forum zu stöbern, aber ich denke die haben anderes zu tun.....
und zum datenschutzgesetz...Geißlein... ich mach mir sicherlich NICHT die mühe name und anschrift nachzuglotzen....

mir gehts nur darum, dass die kritik, welche hier im forum untergeht, die ich aber auch durchaus berechtigt finde - eben auch mal an die leute kommt - die etwas am park ändern können. aber dafür müssen se eben erstmal wissen was uns nicht passt - oder auch was wir gut finden und so lassen möchten...


----------



## Geißlein (21. Oktober 2007)

butter.cb schrieb:


> mir gehts nur darum, dass die kritik, welche hier im forum untergeht, die ich aber auch durchaus berechtigt finde - eben auch mal an die leute kommt - die etwas am park ändern können. aber dafür müssen se eben erstmal wissen was uns nicht passt - oder auch was wir gut finden und so lassen möchten...



Dafür kann ich schon selbst sorgen....


----------



## carmin (22. Oktober 2007)

Mudface schrieb:


> Nächstes mal zahle ich lieber 2 pro Bahnfahrt und spar mir die Tageskarte.


Den Plan hatte ich auch schon, das wird aber nicht akzeptiert. (Ich mutmaße, dass es da ein Abkommen mit dem Bikepark gibt.)

Zu den DHs: Sind halt (fast) Naturtrails. Manche suchen und lieben genau das. Mit allen damit verbundenen Herausforderungen. Andere wollen "saubere" Linien. Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.

Dass auf den künstlichen Einbauten die Drahtgitter nur noch in Fetzen hängen u.ä. finde ich jedoch auch bedauerlich und eine Nachricht an den Betreiber wert.



Mudface schrieb:


> Die Nagelbretter im Heuhaufen am Ende vom IXS-DH sind auch nicht ohne.


Bitte, in dem Haufen waren Nagelbretter drin?!



Geißlein schrieb:


> Du kennst hoffentlich das Datenschutzgesetz???


Hm, wo soll ein Problem sein? Was hier reingeschrieben wird, ist öffentlich. Dass zwischen Deinen Beiträgen und Deinem Realnamen keine Verbindung gezogen werden kann, dafür bist selbst verantwortlich


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Oktober 2007)

Soll er doch die Kritiken hier verwenden und einfach unter dem Namen User A, B und C veröffentlichen. Das mein Nickname direkt in einem Schreiben genannt wird, das ich zuvor nicht selbst in den Händen hatte behagt mir auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (22. Oktober 2007)

nunja, es wurde ja schon des öfteren von vielen leuten versucht kritik anzubringen, doch getan wurde nichts, das hat weniger mti der radsportakademie als mit den mitarbeitern des bikeparks zu tun, es heißt immer es wird jetz dies und das gemacht, doch passieren tut nicht wirklich was. das problem wäre ganz einfach zu lösen, wenn einfach 2-3mitarbeiter eingestellt werden, die ausschließlich für die streckenpflege verantwortlich sind. damit meine ich keinesfalls solche wie in winterberg, die schön alles glatt halten! jedoch könnten lose steine mal beseitigt werden, die sprünge und rampen in schuss gehalten werden (drahtgitter) und mal ab und an was neues gebaut werden, vorschläge haben wir vor ort schon genug gemacht, es wird zwar angehört, aber im selben moment ist es schon wieder aus dem gedächtnis verschwunden. ich hab dafür nur 2 erklärungen: 1. kein bock, da man ja eh keinen ärger bekommt 2. nich genug gehalt, dass es sich lohnen würde sich anzustrengen.
ich liebe wildbad und werd auch immer dabei bleiben, da es im vergleich zu winterberg und co eben etwas anspruchsvoller wird durch das gegebene gelände. die strecken sollen auf keinen fall leichter werden, das wär ja grauenhaft(!), sondern einfach nur ein bisschen gepflegter, sodass stellen, die  einfach nru gefährlich sind eben verschwinden. mir fallen da ein paar ein, die die einfach nur gefährlich sind und der strecke keinen wirklichen anspruch dazugeben. ich komm gut damit klar, weil ich sie alle kenne, aber fahrer die nicht so oft da sind eben nicht. wie gesagt, ich will nicht, dass schwere sachen rauskommen, aber die die nicht sein müssen können gern verschwinden.
auch das der alte dh NIE gerichtet wurde find ich schade, bin schon selber auf der strecke rumgeschlappt um loses geröll rauszugraben, dass er wieder schöner zu fahren ist. eine streckenbegrenzung und ein wenig pflege können ja bei einer letztjährigen preiserhöhung nicht zuviel verlangt sein.
als die preiserhöhung kam, dachte man "hey, jetz tut sich bestimmt was!" naja...
(buttercb, du darfst meinen post gern verwenden  )
aaaaaaaaber: wildbad is trotzdem geil 
@nico: nicht er, sondern sie


----------



## carmin (22. Oktober 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> gedächtnix


cooles Wort =D


----------



## butter.cb (22. Oktober 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaah *seufz*, marina ich danke dir... des doch mal ne aussage mit der man was anfangen kann - frauenpower eben  

hihi jo, des war auch des erste wort über dass ich lachen musste . "gedächtnix" trifft den nagel wohl auf den kopf  

wie siehts eigentlich mit den schliessfächern aus? immernoch aktuell oder habt ihr euch schon anderweitig arangiert? (war doch, glaub ich, auch n vorschlag von dir, gell? )

grüsse


----------



## Marina (22. Oktober 2007)

ach menno, ihr seid gemein  (so scho geändert  )
jaaa, schließfächer is aber irgendwie untergegangen, schade...
ach zeug kann man ja eh in der hütte unten abladen, also ned so schlimm, leider jedoch n beispiel dafür, dass man zwar zusagen bekommt, sich aber leider doch nix tut...
na dann si doch gut, dass ich helfen konnte  was ich nich alles für mein geliebtes wildbad tue 
was würden wir beide nru ohne wildbad machen, hm?


----------



## gigi (22. Oktober 2007)

wie war eigentlich das wetter gestern in Wildbad ?


----------



## Hecklerin23 (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich war zwar vor 3 Monaten das letzte Mal in WB, aber leider hat sich an der Streckenpflege des Parks nicht viel geändert.
Als ich vor 4 Jahre das erste Mal diesen Park betreten habe war es schon das gleiche. Jedes Jahr gab es Gefahrenquellen auf dem Biker X sowie auch auf dem DH die nicht vertretbar waren. Jedes Jahr haben wir unsere Meinungen bei der Radsportakademie sowie auch direkt an der Bikestation kundgetan. Es fehlten Bretter in den Rampen, übelste Spülrinnen im Biker X sowie auch in der Schleppliftanfahrt, umgekippte Bäume hinter Sprüngen (nicht einsehbar!), morsche Rampen, lose Gitter, größere Felsbrocken auf der Strecke etc. Bisher wurden die Strecken zwar immer mal wieder gerichtet (meistens vor Rennen), aber leider nicht regelmäßig. Es muss nicht sein, dass der Park den Anspruch verliert, das wäre wirklich schade, aber es würde reichen wenn die Strecken regelmäßig abgelaufen würden. Gerade nach Unwettern oder stärkeren Regenfällen. Leider ist das nicht der Fall und ich denke das man dies von den Betreibern erwarten könnte. Sich darauf zu verlassen, das die Fahrer sich in regelmäßigen Abständen melden und darauf zu warten ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ausreichend. Natürlich hat keiner Zeit dieses Forum zu durchstöbern, aber die Strecke regelmäßig zu sichten und zu prüfen wäre schon wünschenswert! 
Da der Park auch für Anfänger (BikerX) empfohlen wird sollte man sich auch nicht immer auf der Meinung von Fortgeschrittenen ausruhen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. Oktober 2007)

also ich war letzten sonntag und es war alles sehr gut zu fahren (mit big bike natürlich).
ich kann die leute nich verstehen die >200mm federweg haben und dann wegen paar hubbeln oder bremswellen rumheulen...
natürlich ist es ******* dass die strecken dort nicht gepflegt werden aber deshalb verliert die strecke meiner meinung nach nicht an reiz...


----------



## Joachim1980 (23. Oktober 2007)

Nette Diskussion hier im Forum. Hierzu muss ich doch glatt ein paar Buchstaben hinzufügen. Ich zitiere kurz Frau Holle: "...die Strecke regelmäßig zu sichten und zu prüfen wäre schon wünschenswert!" Dies ist wohl im Sinne unser aller. Man freut sich wenn der Tag ohne größere Stürze vorbeigegangen ist. So macht man als verantwortungsvoller Mensch den Bikeparkbetreiber darauf aufmerksam, dass am Abschlußdrop an der Maguranorthshore schon seid längerem die Tragebalken heruntergebrochen sind. In meiner Email an die RadSportakademie sprach ich einige andere Dinge an, die mich in Wildbad stören. In die Antwortmail wurde soviel Zeit investiert, dass die Groß/Kleinschreibung darunter litt. Zum Schluß wurde mir empfohlen, am 23.10. und irgendwann im November zur Streckenwartung zu kommen. Ha, dieses Jahr habe ich bei euch incl. Shop, ca. 350 liegen lassen. Das pulverisiert doch den größten Granit! Und jetzt muss ich mit der Schaufel anrücken. 

Fazit:
Heute Nacht kann ich kaum schlafen vor lauter lachen.   

PS: Bis zum nächsten mal in Wildbad.


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Oktober 2007)

MMhh.. bekommt man für die Streckenwartung eigentlich was? Für mich ist Wildbad zu weit um nur zum Arbeiten hinzufahren, aber wenn nicht mal 1-2 Tageskarten bei rausspringen wäre es echt eine Lachplatte! 
Vielleicht meint die Radsportakademie das auch nur im Sinne von "Kommt vorbei und gebt uns Tips und Hinweise wie ihr die Strecke wollt?", wobei dafür eigentlich der Herr Klausmann zuständig sein sollte?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (24. Oktober 2007)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Nette Diskussion hier im Forum. Hierzu muss ich doch glatt ein paar Buchstaben hinzufügen. Ich zitiere kurz Frau Holle: "...die Strecke regelmäßig zu sichten und zu prüfen wäre schon wünschenswert!" Dies ist wohl im Sinne unser aller.   *JAP!! *Man freut sich wenn der Tag ohne größere Stürze vorbeigegangen ist. So macht man als verantwortungsvoller Mensch den Bikeparkbetreiber darauf aufmerksam, dass am Abschlußdrop an der Maguranorthshore schon seid längerem die Tragebalken heruntergebrochen sind. In meiner Email an die RadSportakademie sprach ich einige andere Dinge an, die mich in Wildbad stören. In die Antwortmail wurde soviel Zeit investiert, dass die Groß/Kleinschreibung darunter litt. Zum Schluß wurde mir empfohlen, am 23.10. und irgendwann im November zur Streckenwartung zu kommen. Ha, dieses Jahr habe ich bei euch incl. Shop, ca. 350 liegen lassen. Das pulverisiert doch den größten Granit! Und jetzt muss ich mit der Schaufel anrücken.
> 
> PS: Bis zum nächsten mal in Wildbad.



ok, es steht ausser frage dass die strecke REGELMÄSSIG gesichtet und in stand gesetzt werden soll (ab und zu ein paar neue sachen inkl.). 
und dass nicht WIR (die dort fahren) am ende des jahres mit der schaufel anrücken brauchen ist ebenfalls klar - zumal streckenrichten anfang und ende des jahres viel viel zu wenig ist. 
nur mal allgemein:  ( "Ha, dieses Jahr habe ich bei euch incl. Shop, ca. 350 liegen lassen.") der shop und der betreiber des parks sind 2 unterschiedliche institutionen.


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (24. Oktober 2007)

mhh schade wildbad macht ja schon in ner woche zu


----------



## Marina (25. Oktober 2007)

jaaaaa 
aber ich hab kommende woche urlaub da wird nochmal schreddern gegangen so ofts geht und wenns katzen regnet


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (25. Oktober 2007)

ja ich fahr samstag nomma hin
letztes mal dieses jahr


----------



## ricktick (26. Oktober 2007)

ok, wer traut sich sonst noch am we?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. Oktober 2007)

ich warscheinlich erst nächste woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtdriver (27. Oktober 2007)

oh mann habt ihr es gut ich wollte auch fahren gehen habe aber leider keine zeit.
wie sind die strecken jetzt so? Ich war vor drei Wochen dort und da haben die dort eine kleine Strecken abkürzung im DH 2 gemacht. Wie ist die????? Hoffe es ist ein erfolg........


----------



## landox (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,


weiß jemand in welchem Zustand die Strecken sind.
Letztes Jahr im September  z.B. waren sehr viele Regenrinnen quer zur Fahrtrichtung in der Biker-x.
Wie ist es dieses Jahr auf den Strecken Downhill und biker-x?

Da die Öffnungszeiten verlängert wurden auf 4.11.07

Mfg

lando


----------



## allraunder (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Also ich war gestern das 1.Mal in Wildbad mitm HT-Bike war scho ne Gaudi!
naja also beim biker-x waren schon ein paar Regenrinnen. Eine war au richtich heftich, da hats mich fast geschmissen. Die Kercher Freeride wird ja jetz wieder neu gemacht. Die is zimlich abgefahren. naja und die 1. Downhill geht eigentlich. Aber wie schon gesagt ich war halt des erste Mal dort und hab keine Ahnung wie die sonst aussieht.

Grüßle do allraonder


----------



## Marina (29. Oktober 2007)

zustand is grad eigentlich sehr ok, besonders weil heut nochmal gerichtete und der neue double aufm freeride gebaut wird.
gruß Marina


----------



## schwabenbiker (29. Oktober 2007)

landox schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr im September  z.B. waren sehr viele Regenrinnen quer zur Fahrtrichtung in der Biker-x.



Ich denke mal du meinst die Bremswellen!?
Am besten wäre es die Stellen an denen gebremst wird zu teeren
Dann würde das Problem nicht immer wieder von neuem entstehen.


----------



## Marina (29. Oktober 2007)

ja un dann bauen wir uns eine geteerte bmx-bahn  
schwabiiiii kommst du dieses jahr nomml nach wildbad?


----------



## dirtdriver (29. Oktober 2007)

HI all 

 Die wellen sind wie jedes jahr da!!!!!!! Was natürlich geil ist das der Park seine Öffnungszeit verlängert vielleicht langt es mir dann endlich zu fahren.... WER geht noch dieses wek fahren von euch.
Wenns klappt habe ich am Freitag ein Brücken Tag und fahre da hin. Ist weniger los.


----------



## schwabenbiker (29. Oktober 2007)

@ Marina

Viell. Freitagnachmittag oder Samstag. Ich hab voll viel nachzuholen, war schon lange nichtmehr biken 

Wann seid ihr dort?


----------



## Marina (30. Oktober 2007)

hey, freitag sind wir auch da  samstag klappt leider nich, aber hey, sonntag sind die karten billiger


----------



## dirtdriver (31. Oktober 2007)

@ marina sag mal ich komme aus Backnang wo fährst du denn sonst noch bike......
Mal lust zum fahren.....
Fährst du nur im bikepark oder auch street?
kannst ja echt gut fahren!!!!!!!! Dickes LOB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Lea* (1. November 2007)

also ich bin morgen wahrscheinlich auch in wildbad...das letzte mal dieses jahr... 
vielleicht sieht man sich dann morgen...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (1. November 2007)

dirtdriver schrieb:


> @ marina sag mal ich komme aus Backnang wo fährst du denn sonst noch bike......
> Mal lust zum fahren.....
> Fährst du nur im bikepark oder auch street?
> kannst ja echt gut fahren!!!!!!!! Dickes LOB



schleimer...

singlebörse is wo anders


----------



## Marina (2. November 2007)

hey, war doch nett gemeint^^
neeee, street is garnix für mich, eigentlich nur bikepark udn ansonsten bissl auf dirts rumrollern im winter.


----------



## dirtdriver (2. November 2007)

Ich definiere eine Schleimer etwas anders aber egal . SIe kann einfach gut fahren das muss man halt so sehen. Wo fährst du dann immer dirt im Winter.
Habe mir nälich auch schon überlegt im Winter dirt zu fahren ansonsten geht ja nichts im Winter.........


----------



## Marina (2. November 2007)

najaaaaaaa, ich war bisher 2mal, also nich wirklich viel, ab und an mal mit meinen  mädls oder meim schatz in rom vielleicht aber ansonsten schau mer, wo wir übern winter noch schreddern können, haben da ja genug alternativen 
und jetz gehts aber wieder um wildbad, gelle?
hey, der freeride wird richtig gut, sind jetz mehr sprünge drin und der riesendouble (8m) soll heute oder morgen fertig werden! leider wird wieder zum saisonende hin gebaut -.-
haben auch einen klitzekleinen neuen abschnitt aufm dh gefunden und etwas gefestigt, vielleicht findet ihn ja jemand


----------



## dirtdriver (2. November 2007)

Ja von dieser abkürzung habe ich schon gehört. an welchem freeride ist der  double.
Den muss ich gleich mal fahren......
Ich gehe am Sonntag fahtren juhu.
Freu mich schon mega. wer geht noch am sonntag fahren.??? 
Des is doch jedes jahr das gleiche mit dem bauen aber was willst du da machen.


----------



## Marina (2. November 2007)

aufm kärcher, der andere taugt ja eh nix.
sonntag? am start, dh-schnupperkurs mit marcus machen


----------



## dirtdriver (2. November 2007)

da hast du recht der ist ja eh nichts...... muss leider mit meinem nitrous 30 kommen das ist nicht so dh tauglich den mein dh bike ist in reparatur. so ein mist  aber mal schauen. bin noch nie mit dem bike dh gefahren.wird bestimmt eine gaudi


----------



## butter.cb (3. November 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> und jetz gehts aber wieder um wildbad, gelle?
> hey, der freeride wird richtig gut, sind jetz mehr sprünge drin und der riesendouble (8m) soll heute oder morgen fertig werden! leider wird wieder zum saisonende hin gebaut -.-
> haben auch einen klitzekleinen neuen abschnitt aufm dh gefunden und etwas gefestigt, vielleicht findet ihn ja jemand



*streck* gefunden.  ist halt noch ein bischen schwammig, da des moos und der tiefe waldboden noch nicht aus/festgefahren sind, aber ich finde ist ne würdige umgehung.
kärcher die kurve mit wallride - des hab ich mir da schon immer gewünscht. is doch prima!!

achja und marina - kurs mit klausimausi morgen um 11 - schreib dich morgen früh gleich uff die liste - simmer 3 mädels (wär ja FAST halb und halb  )

so - jetz erstmal auf nen netten abschluss morgen. schönen abend. greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. November 2007)

bin morgen früh auch nen halben tag mit nem kumpel in wildbad...
beim klausi bin ich warscheinlich nicht dabei, hab schon die big bettys für die trails abseits des bikeparks aufgezogen.
werd warscheinlich die saison auf m 4x und freeride ausklingen lassen.


----------



## Muskelstahl (4. November 2007)

Stimmt es, dass man im Winter nicht mehr fahren darf - also nicht mehr mit Einzelfahrten transportiert wird?


----------



## Marina (4. November 2007)

paar seiten im thread zurückblättern hilft  bereits mehrfach besprochen.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. November 2007)

schade dass es jetzt schon wieder vorbei ist...

der freeride ist recht spaßig mit den neuen sachen, hab aber den "8m double" nicht gefunden. der kleine drop ist auch gut, aber einfach alles bisschen klein.

stimmt es dass der ixs cup nicht mehr nach wildbad kommt? wenn ja, gibt es dann ein anderes rennen in wildbad?


----------



## Marina (5. November 2007)

ja, es werden doch nur 4m, 8 wurden angeblich nicht genehmigt und der is auch noch nich fertig, komtm an den anfang, da wo die steinplatte rauskuckt, hast sicher gesehn. hey hey, fr war aber gesperrt, gelle? 
der ixs-cup kommt wieder nach wildbad aber aufm jetz umgebauten alten dh. hättest m marcus sein kurs mitgemacht hättest schon gesehn


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. November 2007)

alles klar, da hat man dann wenigstens ne gute anfahrt auf den double...
wir haben ne sondergenehmigung bekommen und durften den freeride fahren. den umgebauten alten dh bin ich noch nie gefahren. wie is der so?
kann mir nicht erklären warum die des rennen nich mehr auf m neuen dh machen. war doch optimal.
wie war der kurs mim klausi? war als "schnupperkurs" ausgeschrieben und da ich nur nen halben tag da war hab ich mir gedacht dass ich lieber die kurze zeit durchfahr anstatt auf m dh rumzudappen. aber irgendwie kotzts mich schon an dass ich nicht mitgemacht hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (5. November 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> a
> kann mir nicht erklären warum die des rennen nich mehr auf m neuen dh machen. war doch optimal.


da des näxtmal kein reiner ixscup sondern der middle european cup ist. da brauch ma eben bissl mehr anspruch  

der kurs war sehr kewl - trotz rumdappen - gehört eben dazu wenn alle was sehen wollen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. November 2007)

was hat man gelernt?


----------



## butter.cb (5. November 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> was hat man gelernt?



dass es da linien im wald gibt, bei denen man niemals im traum dran gedacht hätte dort lang zu fahren


----------



## Marina (5. November 2007)

ich find die streckenwahl au nich so toll, is zu eng für n rennen find ich, aber die strecke is ja noch nicht ganz ausgebaut, hoffe sie wird noch breiter. was mich stört is das stück mitm triple... wenn des nich richtig gerichtet wird is das n gottsmäßiges gegurke... aber da kann man ja sicher nochmal drüber reden obs drin bleibt


----------



## mtb_nico (6. November 2007)

Was ist denn nun der alte DH? Ihr meint den ohne Startrampe, oder?


----------



## Marina (6. November 2007)

jep. aber ab jetz bzw ab dann wenn der cornerjump da rüber fertig is gehört die rampe auch zum alten dazu.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (4. Dezember 2007)

ich will wieder nach wildbad!


----------



## mcsonnenschein (4. Dezember 2007)

dann geh doch nach wildbad!
die bergbahn fährt immer!Musst nur gucken wann die Bahn TÜV hat da fährt sie ein paar tage nicht.

Greez

Matthias


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (4. Dezember 2007)

is kalt und der schlepper fährt nicht 
war letztes mal nach saisonende mal dort... hat aber nich so spaß gemacht


----------



## mcsonnenschein (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja gut der Schlepper geht net, aber wenn man nur DH fahren will, is es egal!
Ob du mit dem Schlepper hoch fährst oder von der Bergbahn voll  schiebst= man ist gleich schnell.

Zur Zeit ist es net so wirklich kalt!*G*

Greez

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. Dezember 2007)

hast allerdings recht 
nuja mein rad is sowieso grad nich fahrbar...


----------



## Marina (5. Dezember 2007)

wieso?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. Dezember 2007)

zerlegt.


----------



## Geißlein (5. Dezember 2007)

Wieso???


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. Dezember 2007)

wird verkauft. teilweise. also fast alles. irgendwie.


----------



## Marina (6. Dezember 2007)

ich kann dem ja durchaus was positives abgewinnen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. Dezember 2007)

ja ich habs geschafft!


----------



## hands diamond (12. Januar 2008)

Gerade habe ich auf der Homepage des Bikeparks ein Video vom iXS-Cup 2007 gefunden. Es ist ziemlich lang, da werden sich bestimmt einige Teilnehmer drauf finden...
http://www.radsportakademie.de/Bikepark/film/bikeparkvideo.html


----------



## Marina (14. Januar 2008)

21.03.2008 ERÖFFNUNG!!!!!!!!! *freu+freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (14. Januar 2008)

noch 9 wochen durch die hölle gehen...


----------



## dirtdriver (16. Januar 2008)

freude kommt auf ich kann es auch kaum noch abwarten......nicht mehr lange


----------



## *Lea* (16. Januar 2008)

und ich erst...da werd ich zum erstenmal mein last ausfahren können...^^


----------



## Marina (16. Januar 2008)

n last? ui cool, was für eins? 
dreh mer dann mal ne runde zusammen?


----------



## *Lea* (16. Januar 2008)

en herb...von 2004...bisschen alt aber läuft...ja kömma mal machen...^^


----------



## dirtdriver (17. Januar 2008)

ich fahr mit meinem neuen norco aline park edition wie geil freu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. Januar 2008)

wie is das bike so? hab mal was in der freeride drüber gelesen.
soll ja ganz gut sein bis auf die gabel.

freu mich schon mein hardcore-pudel auf m DH auszuführen.
bin mal gespannt ob sich die ~3kg gewichtunterschied bemerkbar machen


----------



## dirtdriver (17. Januar 2008)

Das bike fährt sich echt super gut man muss das bike halt echt gut abstimmen. die gabel vorne hast du ein wenig recht aber ich bin eigentlich super zufrieden.....
wird sich ja auch erst alles so ichtig zeigen wenn ich den DH runter fahre


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. Januar 2008)

da ist ja der DH in wildbad perfekt zum testen...
gibt ja kaum was härteres


----------



## Marina (17. Januar 2008)

willl cruuuuuisen^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. Januar 2008)

auch


----------



## Marina (18. Januar 2008)

wer macht beim fun-race mit? bin am start wenn ich frei bekomme^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. Januar 2008)

dual rennen?


----------



## Marina (18. Januar 2008)

jep. 22.03.2008!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. Januar 2008)

hab kein hardtail


----------



## numinisflo (18. Januar 2008)

Ich freu mich auch wahnsinnig auf die Saison in Wildbad. Hab ich Lust auf den DH....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (20. Januar 2008)

war heut schon richtig geil, strecke sieht immernoch super aus, dafür dass so mieses wetter war.
blöd is halt nur, dass es neben der saison so teuer is


----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2008)

Wie läuft das dann ausserhalb der Saison? Bezahlt man einfach die Bergbahn pro Fahrt und was kostet das?


----------



## Marina (22. Januar 2008)

ja du bezahlst 2â¬ fÃ¼r einmal hochfahren, die bahn kommt halt nur all halbe stunde, man muss sich die zeit halt gut einteilen.
*schluchz* ich kann nich zum dual-race... krieg nich frei 
hoffentlich wird die Ã¶ffnung verschoben^^


----------



## butter.cb (22. Januar 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> ja du bezahlst 2 für einmal hochfahren, die bahn kommt halt nur all halbe stunde, man muss sich die zeit halt gut einteilen.
> *schluchz* ich kann nich zum dual-race... krieg nich frei
> hoffentlich wird die öffnung verschoben^^



ja, den dualrace bitte genau um eine woche, des wär super, bin an ostern nämlich auch nicht da   aber aufmachen dürfen se


----------



## Marina (22. Januar 2008)

ja des schon  sollen mer ma lieb fragen ob ses für usn verschieben? *s* wir sin doch hier die stammfahrerinnen 
du hast jetz m chris sein 2stage? geile sache, dann könn mer ja zusammen rocken gehn!


----------



## butter.cb (22. Januar 2008)

jo, sollten wir ma machen. ich schreib heut abend ma ne mail. 

was machen wir jetz mim ixs cup und unseren hardtails? wollen wir mal anfragen ob wir bei den hobby herren mitfahren können und se dafür die damen und die junx zeitlich mehr trennen??? oder an was hast du gedacht?

2stage is noch im aufbau. 

greetz


----------



## Marina (22. Januar 2008)

ich hab des geistig schon agehackt, dann halt ohne ht, wohl oder übel, bei den männern gehts scho a weng krass zu... und die lassen doch eh ned mit sich reden, ahben mir ja nichtmal mehr zurückgeschrieben...

au ja mach des, vielleicht bringts ja was *hehe*


----------



## butter.cb (30. Januar 2008)

hallo @ all.

nur ne info: am kommenden wochenende ( 2./ 3.2) wird auf der strecke geschuftelt.
also falls jemand so richtig bock hat im dreck zu buddeln ist er/sie natürlich  lich willkommen. (hab allerdings noch nix gehört in welcher form die entlohnung stattfindet).
für alle die fahren wollen....müssen halt damit rechnen unerwartete bunny-hops über schubkarren zu machen oder ggf damit- ne schaufel ins kreuz zu bekommen  

greetz

@marina: leider wegen beidem noch keine antwort - habs aber nicht vergessen


----------



## Marina (31. Januar 2008)

gut dass du dran denkst^^
och menno, wir können an dem we nich, sind nicht da, schade hätte gern mitgeholfen. freeride wird weitergebaut, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (9. Februar 2008)

hola  

also für alle fahrbegeisterten...achtung, der donnerbalken ist komplett gesperrt, bitte chickenway benutzen (liegt auch noch zeug vom bauen drin, schnipsel, reste der dosen ausm netz, und baukram)...
ebenfalls ist die schwalbekurve gesperrt und komplett rausgerissen (unter der absperrung durchzufahren wär ausnahmsweise mal echt gefährlich   ), dort den wanderweg benutzen, welcher da rechts dran vorbeigeht.

viel spass und greetz


----------



## Loki87 (9. Februar 2008)

aaaaaaaaay alles klar 

bis morgen?
Gruß Marina (Freund is angemeldet)

btw: is der "chickenway" die raceline? nur zur orientierung ob man durchfahren kann^^
und was macht ihr denn am donnerbalken?


----------



## Lurnas (16. Februar 2008)

Hi,

was wird/wurde denn jetzt alles für 2008 geändert und geschaufelt?
Bin schon gespannt, so lang ists ja nichtmehr hin!

Lurnas


----------



## butter.cb (16. Februar 2008)

HEHE..na dann, lass dich einfach mal überraschen.

für alle fahrbegeisterten: der neue DH ist offiziell komplett gesperrt!!! also falls ihr bei dem schönen Wetter nicht stillsitzen könnt, dann eher aufm alten rumheizen  

(inoffiziell: ab dem donnerbalken bis runter zum weg nachm gangbang liegt scheiss in der strecke. zt kleine stücke vom hasendraht, lose baumstücke vom bauen, werkzeug, oder es stehen noch "stickel" hoch, da der saft fürs fichtenmoped nimmer gereicht hat um die abzusägen  . die schwalbekurve ist nach wie vor eingerissen. )

greetz


----------



## Kompostman (21. Februar 2008)

So, da ich zu 80% eine Wohnung 18km von Wildbad weg habe, werde ich wohl auch mal bei euch vorbei schauen.


----------



## butter.cb (22. Februar 2008)

Kompostman schrieb:


> So, da ich zu 80% eine Wohnung 18km von Wildbad weg habe, werde ich wohl auch mal bei euch vorbei schauen.



 
falls du zum helfen gemeint hast - gegen 10:00 an der skihütte.
falls du vom fahren gesprochen hast, lass dich nicht auf unserer seite (neuer dh) erwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (22. Februar 2008)

hey, noch n keiler in der nähe, das ist guuuuut


----------



## $tealth (26. Februar 2008)

Ich hab heute gelesen, dass beim Opening ein DualRace stattfindet..
Gibts die Möglichkeit im vorraus dort schon zu fahren, als ein Wochenende davor oder noch früher?
Ich war schon so lang nimmer da und würd die Strecke gern wieder kennen lernen


----------



## Kompostman (26. Februar 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> falls du zum helfen gemeint hast - gegen 10:00 an der skihütte.
> falls du vom fahren gesprochen hast, lass dich nicht auf unserer seite (neuer dh) erwischen



Weder noch zur Zeit. Ich ziehe erst im nächsten Monat um. Werde dann aber mal vorbeikommen. 

Bis wann und für was braucht ihr denn noch Hilfe?


----------



## butter.cb (27. Februar 2008)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Weder noch zur Zeit. Ich ziehe erst im nächsten Monat um. Werde dann aber mal vorbeikommen.
> 
> Bis wann und für was braucht ihr denn noch Hilfe?



also bis ostern bauen wir noch jedes wochenende, hauptsächlich samstags, da viele von uns sonntags auch gerne selbst noch fahren möchten.
für was? hm, bauarbeiten aller art. wenn du zufällig ne zimmermannsausbildung besitzt, biste der star der gruppe  

aber mach dir keinen stress, wir sind gerade sehr viele und kommen gut voran.

greetz


----------



## Sethimus (27. Februar 2008)

zimmermansausbildung, heisst das neue northshore elemente?


----------



## TeamJung (27. Februar 2008)

jein...
d.H. neue Schwalbekurve, Donnerbalken gerichtet, neue Hühnerleiter vorm Steinsprung (Hühnerleiter unten wird noch gerichtet, wie auch die Rampen)







 Bilder vom Freeride folgen


----------



## Marina (27. Februar 2008)

@teamjung:
ich erkenn irgendwie nicht genau, wo die hünerleiter lang geht, kannst dus mal geschwind in worten beschreiben?

edit: aaaaah ich habs, des is die line, die wir am saisonende versucht haben azulegen, klasse, dann is der problemstein am ende beseitigt 

btw, irgendwie sieht die schwalbekurve flacher aus als davor, täuscht das?
wird aufm andern dh noch gebaut?


----------



## Stefan3500 (27. Februar 2008)

wozu braucht es eigentlich das Holzkonstrukt bei der Schwalbekurve?

Hab ich mich spontan gefragt, wo ich die Kurve mal gestrippt gesehen habe. Sah doch gut Fahrrbar aus.

Die Hühnerleiter soll wohl die Anfahrt auf den Steindrop erleichtern. Find ich gut  



Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Marina (28. Februar 2008)

ja, die schwalbekurve fand ich ohne holz fast auch besser^^


----------



## butter.cb (28. Februar 2008)

vll solang der dreck drin liegt. was ist nachm 3. wochenende bikeaktion und 2 regengüssen??? dann siehts in dem loch aus wie im felsenmeer...
und VORschläge heissen VORschläge weil se VORher gemacht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (28. Februar 2008)

stimmt, da hab ich so jetz garnich dran gedacht, dann wär das geballer gleich früher losgegangen, hmmm... glaub du hast scho recht 
gibts auch bilder vom neuen teil nachm solid-drop?


----------



## Lurnas (28. Februar 2008)

schön, dass so fleißig gebaut wird 

gibts schon Bilder vom Freeride?


----------



## Koeni (28. Februar 2008)

Der interessiert hier glaub ich niemanden


----------



## Lurnas (28. Februar 2008)

Doch mich 

Vielleicht ist er ja jetzt ein bisschen spannender.. wer weiß?


----------



## Kompostman (28. Februar 2008)

Ein paar Bilder vom FR fände ich interesant. Nächste oder Übernächste Woch bin ich wohl zum Umzug unten. Vielleicht schaue ich mal vorbei.


----------



## numinisflo (28. Februar 2008)

Jeder der den DH gefahren ist will vermutlich vom Freeride nichts mehr wissen.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Februar 2008)

zum einfahren oder ausklingen lassen is der freeride schon ganz gut...
oder zum pedalieren


----------



## numinisflo (28. Februar 2008)

Das stimmt schon, die erste Abfahrt habe ich meistens auch auf dem Freeride gemacht, dann aber immer auf den DH...


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Februar 2008)

MMhhh....  Endlich bekommen die in Wildbad mal den Rappel und machen wieder was am DH. Top, dass das zum Saissonbegin der Fall ist und nicht immer nur vor dem Rennen unmittelbar vor dem Winter... 
Weiter so! Ich komm auf jeden Fall Anfang April vorbei um die Arbeit in Augenschein zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingSpongebob (28. Februar 2008)

wer kommten alles zur eröffnung un noch ne frage sinn die bremswellen ausem biker x??


----------



## *Lea* (29. Februar 2008)

ich bin wahrscheinlich da...mitr meiner family und bekannten aus kulmbach/nürnberg^^ hab an dem verlängerten wochenende nämlich geburtstag^^


----------



## DickesB (29. Februar 2008)

*Lea* schrieb:


> ich bin wahrscheinlich da...mitr meiner family und bekannten aus kulmbach/nürnberg^^ hab an dem verlängerten wochenende nämlich geburtstag^^



Soll das jetzt heißen, das jeder der dort ist recht herzlich zu deinem Geburtstag eingeladen ist? Bin leider net da, aber wäre auch gerne gekommen...*lol*


----------



## DickesB (29. Februar 2008)

Paar Leute wollen Bilder vom Kärcher Freeride

Guckst du...

http://www.bikemob.de/modules/myalbum/viewcat.php?cid=71

Also ich denke auch wie vorher schon erwähnt das es endlich Zeit ist auch wirklich mal was an dem Park zu reißen... Bin echt gespannt und hoffe auch das BikerX mal sauber geshaped wird, denn der Spaßfaktor wäre definitiv da...
Also vielleicht mal bis in Wildbad...
Mich würde man recht schnell erkennen (siehe Helm, Bike)*lol*


----------



## numinisflo (29. Februar 2008)

Wenn alles glattgeht bin ich zur Eröffnung auch am Start in Wildbad - und dann endlich mit neuem Bike.


----------



## Lurnas (29. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Bilder DickesB, das sieht doch super aus, hat sich einiges getan, vielleicht taugts ja dann zu mehr als warmfahren...

Die Saison wird gut, das spür ich! Neues Bike, ausgebautes Wildbad, Bikeurlaub... *seufz*

Man sieht sich vor Ort,
Lurnas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (29. Februar 2008)

der neue freeride is echt nich schlecht, wenn er dann richtig fertig is is er echt klasse!
ach ja... am samstag der eröffnung muss ich arbeiten -.-
aber am freitag wenn se direkt aufmachen bin ich da, hehe^^


----------



## DickesB (29. Februar 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> der neue freeride is echt nich schlecht, wenn er dann richtig fertig is is er echt klasse!
> ach ja... am samstag der eröffnung muss ich arbeiten -.-
> aber am freitag wenn se direkt aufmachen bin ich da, hehe^^



Mit wem bist du immer unterwegs wenn du Biken gehst, kommst ja aus der Nähe..! Heppacher, Rommelshausener, Auenwälder, o.ä.?


----------



## Marina (29. Februar 2008)

fellbacher, ludwigsburger, immenstätter, freiburger, pforzheimer, stuttgarter, heidelberger, karlsruher omg da is echt alles dabei was so im umkreis von... 200km liegt?^^
aber dich nehm ich au no mit, so isses ned^^
falls ma ne mitfahrgelegenheit brauchst steigste in fellbach am bahnhof aus und ich pack dich mit ins auto


----------



## DickesB (1. März 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> fellbacher, ludwigsburger, immenstätter, freiburger, pforzheimer, stuttgarter, heidelberger, karlsruher omg da is echt alles dabei was so im umkreis von... 200km liegt?^^
> aber dich nehm ich au no mit, so isses ned^^
> falls ma ne mitfahrgelegenheit brauchst steigste in fellbach am bahnhof aus und ich pack dich mit ins auto



Ist nett, danke... Wenn ich selbst mal kein Auto haben sollte komm ich natürlich auf das Angebot zurück... 
Du bist quasi Interregional in den Parks unterwegs...
Wenn ich dich mal mit deim Bike rumflitzen seh hau ich dich an, insofern ich dir hinterher komm... 
Dann mal nen guten Start in die Saison, gilt natürlich für alle...
Let´s Rock the Bikepark....


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (2. März 2008)

coool der freeride sieht ja richtig gut aus


----------



## Marina (2. März 2008)

aber hallo und wie 
garnich mehr lang bis zur saison *freu*
saisonkarte is schon da, also kanns dann glei los gehn 
@butter: kannst du das funrace nun mitfahren?


----------



## dirtdriver (2. März 2008)

hi @all

ey man endlich ist es bald so weit juhu..... ich werde es auch versuchen zur eröffnung da zu sein bisher sieht es nicht schlecht... 

der neue FR sieht ja mal echt viel versprechend aus freu


----------



## dh-noob (2. März 2008)

werd auch mal vorbeigucken


----------



## butter.cb (2. März 2008)

eieiei, is ja richtig wiederbelebt hier....

@marina: jo - werde nicht nach bludenz gehen, von dem her am funrace da sein.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. März 2008)

Gibts dieses Jahr mal wieder so n Filmprojekt?

Fänd ich eigentlich ziemlich gut, könnte ja dann auch auf dem DH filmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## random_guy (3. März 2008)

was wird denn alles neu aufm dh? hat da zufällig jemand photos von?
kanns schon kaum mehr erwarten


----------



## Marina (4. März 2008)

fotos waren bereits da 
aber eigentlich is das beste immer hinfahren und selber schauen 
geiiiiilo nur noch knapp 3 wochen^^


----------



## random_guy (4. März 2008)

ups, muss wohl blind gewesen sein  aber beim schnell durchklicken hats die irgendwie nicht angezeigt letztes mal...
ist eigentlich auch ne vernünftige landung fürn großen drop in planung? am besten in verbindung mit nem anlieger dahinter


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (4. März 2008)

wär natürlich sweet, würde dem drop aber den anspruch nehmen. wollte doch dieses jahr endlich mal rechts in die fiese landung springen...


----------



## random_guy (4. März 2008)

hmja, ~2m ins fast-flat sind halt schon ganz ordentlicher materialf**k.  
da würd ich (und mein rahmen  ) schon eher was steileres bevorzugen.
always remember: friends don`t let friends do drops to flat


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (4. März 2008)

also wenn man ganz rechts springt is es ja nich flach, nur sehr wurzelig. wenn man links springt ist es zwar flach, aber nich 2m hoch 
natürlich wär ne steilere landung einfacher und ich würd mich auch freun, würde aber auch gut weiterhin mit dem jetzigen zustand zurecht kommen.


----------



## random_guy (4. März 2008)

links sprang man gegen ende letzer saison doch sogar in den gegenhang der mulde, die sich da so eingebremst hat  
ne, finde halt ne fluffige landung könnt aus dem drop was machen, auf das man sich jede abfahrt wieder freut.


----------



## Marina (4. März 2008)

über den drop will ich schon agrnich mehr sprechen^^*
wobei... ich glaub der ergeiz packt mich schon wieder und ich muss es nochmal versuchen... aber diesmal nich nach links!!! dann doch lieber höher und mit wurzeln in der landung als dieses flat-gehopse...
anyway... wildbad is trotzdem toll


----------



## mtb_nico (4. März 2008)

Der besagte Drop ist ne Krankheit... Jedesmal wenn sich da einer runterschmeißt machts *Klong*. Gesund für Knochen und Material ist was anderes. Jungs... macht einfach ne Erdlandung hin, in die man nach rechts reinspringen kann um dann den Hahn den Hügel runter offen zu lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (4. März 2008)

ja, des wär gut, dann trau ich mich au wieder^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (4. März 2008)

dann sollten se aber die landung nicht zu nah an absprung baun. sonst segelt man ja drüber


----------



## Marina (4. März 2008)

wenns denn jemand macht, musst dich da an buttercb wenden


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (4. März 2008)

is der n buddler oder n schneller fahrer?


----------



## mtb_nico (4. März 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> dann sollten se aber die landung nicht zu nah an absprung baun. sonst segelt man ja drüber


MMhh... oder besser bleiben lassen. Kann mir vorstellen das man dann an der Stelle recht schnell wird und dann würde es sicherlich den ein oder anderen nach dem Waldweg zerlegen... 

Ne, mal im Ernst. so ne Landung 10-20° in den Hang reingedreht würde sicherlich mega Fun machen...


----------



## Marina (4. März 2008)

das is ein mädl mein lieber^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (4. März 2008)

alles klar, sorry... 



mtb_nico schrieb:


> MMhh... oder besser bleiben lassen. Kann mir vorstellen das man dann an der Stelle recht schnell wird und dann würde es sicherlich den ein oder anderen nach dem Waldweg zerlegen...
> 
> Ne, mal im Ernst. so ne Landung 10-20° in den Hang reingedreht würde sicherlich mega Fun machen...



deswegen wär dann n anlieger nicht schlecht. also dann die linie welche auch beim rennen gefahren wurde.


----------



## butter.cb (4. März 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> wenns denn jemand macht, musst dich da an buttercb wenden



puh...nicht das missverständnisse aufkommen...wir sind nur ne gruppe freiwilliger helfer ..  klar sind vorschläge immer willkommen, genauso wie mithilfe 
im mom - wenn uns das wetter keinen strich durch die rechnung macht -  richten und bauen wir dinge bei denen es echt sehr notwendig war/ist weil entweder s holz schon total morsch war, sachen rausgebrochen waren oder riessen löcher im boden gewesen sind. (gut - vll ein paar kleinigkeiten extra, bei denen wir nicht wiederstehen konnten  ).
aber das mit der landung ist mal registriert 

greetz


----------



## mtb_nico (4. März 2008)

zum Thema riesen Löcher: Wie schaut denn die Landung vom Graben aus?! 

Ach ich freu mich wieder auf die Saison. Vorallem weil das MRT heute Morgen keinen wirklichen Schaden am Knie festgestellt hat!


----------



## TeamJung (5. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> zum Thema riesen Löcher: Wie schaut denn die Landung vom Graben aus?!
> 
> Ach ich freu mich wieder auf die Saison. Vorallem weil das MRT heute Morgen keinen wirklichen Schaden am Knie festgestellt hat!



Welcher Graben? Das ist eine Frage ob der Stein noch da liegt wo er letzte Saison war? Ein bischen genauer wäre schon sehr hilfreich  Gang-Bang oder welchen meinst du?


----------



## mtb_nico (5. März 2008)

Jup,... Gang-Bang... Mir auch bekannt als Graben, aber ich glaube der hat mannigfaltig Bezeichnungen.


----------



## Kompostman (5. März 2008)

Der dürfte jetzt wohl mit Schnee gefüllt sein.....


----------



## TeamJung (5. März 2008)

Der wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit noch gerichtet (Wetterabhängig)... Persönlich fand ich die Landung gar nicht so schlimm  

Bevor aber alle anfangen was alles noch gerichtet werden soll, seit froh dass dieses Jahr was passiert.


----------



## Marina (5. März 2008)

da is doch nix schlimmes dran?!
also was ich persönlich schlimmer find is die landung vom steinsprung (vorm gangbang). da stehn n paar steine böse raus, hab shcon einige da fliegen sehn, bei mir gehts zum glück immer gut, weil ich halt weit genug nach rechts springe...
wie siehts da aus?


----------



## butter.cb (5. März 2008)

ich mach euch mal n vorschlag *g* *schlag*....

da wir uns stellen vorgenommen haben, die es echt nötig hatten gerichtet zu werden - und diese auch gerne noch vor saisonbeginn fertig hätten, macht es jetzt wenig sinn s diskutieren anzufangen ob dem einen da steine im weg liegen- die ein anderer vll toll findet.

lasst die saison anfangen und fahrt die strecke ab. wenn euch dann noch was  auffällt oder ihr ne nette idee habt für n zusatzhindernis oder streckenänderungen dann können wir immernoch drüber quatschen.

is ja auch nimmer lang bis ostern *tagezähl* ...freu mich genauso riessig drauf wie ihr  

bis dahin , greeetz


----------



## Marina (5. März 2008)

najaaaaa, es gibt da so paar sachen die schon mehr wie 2 drei mal gesagt wurden und es tat sich nichts... (keine rüge an dich und dein team butter  finds klasse, dass ihr euch reinhängt, aber bei manch anderem gings auch schon direkt an die parkleitung usw...) für mich isses nunmal zu weit um mal geschwind zum helfen hinzufahren, bei mir fällt das halt so aus über die saison ab und an mal selber was zu machen oder bei was mitzuhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (5. März 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> najaaaaa, es gibt da so paar sachen die schon mehr wie 2 drei mal gesagt wurden und es tat sich nichts... (keine rüge an dich und dein team butter  finds klasse, dass ihr euch reinhängt, aber bei manch anderem gings auch schon direkt an die parkleitung usw...) für mich isses nunmal zu weit um mal geschwind zum helfen hinzufahren, bei mir fällt das halt so aus über die saison ab und an mal selber was zu machen oder bei was mitzuhelfen.



Zummal man ja für die Streckenpflege als Besucher mitbezahlt... Also daher auch von mir ein "Hut ab" vor den freiwilligen Helfern!


----------



## butter.cb (5. März 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> najaaaaa, es gibt da so paar sachen die schon mehr wie 2 drei mal gesagt wurden und es tat sich nichts... (keine rüge an dich und dein team butter  finds klasse, dass ihr euch reinhängt, aber bei manch anderem gings auch schon direkt an die parkleitung usw...) für mich isses nunmal zu weit um mal geschwind zum helfen hinzufahren, bei mir fällt das halt so aus über die saison ab und an mal selber was zu machen oder bei was mitzuhelfen.




sehr politisch an meinem vorschlag vorbeigeantwortet  . 
und nochmal in aller deutlichkeit - des ist nicht "mein" team, jeder von uns ist freiwillig da und sonst nix. mir schon klar, dass des keine rüge an uns sein kann, denn keiner von uns ist dafür verantwortlich dass nichts passiert ist die letzte zeit - es war einfach keiner da der es hätte machen können. 
aber wie gesagt - abwarten, ein paar der hier diskutierten stellen sind schon behoben und über die anderen kömmer dann schwätza wenns soweit ist.
ich klink mich hier auch aus. sehen uns an ostern  

ps:hast du was vom ixs cup gehört wegen unseren hardtails? ich net


----------



## TeamJung (5. März 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> sehr politisch an meinem vorschlag vorbeigeantwortet  .
> und nochmal in aller deutlichkeit - des ist nicht "mein" team, jeder von uns ist freiwillig da und sonst nix. mir schon klar, dass des keine rüge an uns sein kann, denn keiner von uns ist dafür verantwortlich dass nichts passiert ist die letzte zeit - es war einfach keiner da der es hätte machen können.
> aber wie gesagt - abwarten, ein paar der hier diskutierten stellen sind schon behoben und über die anderen kömmer dann schwätza wenns soweit ist.
> ich klink mich hier auch aus. sehen uns an ostern
> ...



Danke butter, treffender hätte ich es nicht sagen können. Ich klinke mich auch aus. 

Es ist einiges passiert, es wird noch einiges mehr passieren und das ist erstmal das wichtigste.

Was ich jetzt noch schreiben wollte, lass ich in meiner Vernunft mal weg...


----------



## butter.cb (5. März 2008)

hrhr, aber wo ich da gerade MEIN team lese..... das klingt schon nicht schlecht...hätte auch sicher einige vorteile  

zb. geht nicht gibts nicht - des teil wird da hin gebaut   achja, des wär so schöööööön *träum*  *GG*


----------



## Marina (5. März 2008)

ne, die haben sich nemme getraut zu antworten als ich ihnen die agrumente gegen ihren blödsinnigen beschluss um die ohren gehauen hab^^*
die lassen ja sowieso ned mit sich reden *grml*
naja, dann halt fleißig 4x udn dual, oder? 
kommst am freitag vorm dualrennen auch? ich wollt die cari bissl fürs rennen trainieren, können ja n kleines trüppchen für training bilden?


----------



## Spokenippel (6. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Zummal man ja für die Streckenpflege als Besucher mitbezahlt... Also daher auch von mir ein "Hut ab" vor den freiwilligen Helfern!



 

sorry, aber ich finds schon etwas lächerlich, dass fürs helfen nicht mal ne tageskarte rausspringt. in diesem fall würde ich nicht mal eine schaufel anschauen.
ihr baut doch nicht die strecke nur für euch !? ihr reisst euch den allerwertesten auf für die allgemeinheit, bekommt nicht mal was dafür und der betreiber schichelt die hände und verdient sich dabei ne goldene nase.

ich hab nichts dagegen wenn man sich für unseren sport einsetzt und sich am bau der strecken beteiligt. aber dann sollte wenigstens etwas dabei rausspringen.

aber das ist wieder mal typisch wildbad


----------



## mtb_nico (6. März 2008)

Ähm,... keine Ahnung ob die dafür auch ne Tageskarte bekommen. Wenn nicht wäre es vom Betreiber doch sehr dreist...  Selbst für ne Tageskarte fahren die Betreiber noch sehr gut, finanziell gesehen...


----------



## Marina (6. März 2008)

es hieß es solle dann eine vegünstigung auf die saisonkarte geben, ich wart noch, was bei raus kommt. wie gesagt für mich isses einfach zu weit um mal geschwind zum helfen hinzufahren,d enn dann müsste man mir ja au den sprit erstatten udn das wär dann scho bissl heavy^^ da könnt ich mir die saisonkarte ja fast reinfahren


----------



## TeamJung (6. März 2008)

Gefährliches Halbwissen. Zerbrecht euch nicht den Kopf was andere fürs Arbeiten bekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (6. März 2008)

dann spucks halt aus was ihr bekommt, dann muss man ja kein geheimnis draus machen oder?


----------



## TeamJung (6. März 2008)

Es gibt keinen, aber auch keinen Grund warum ich das hier breit treten soll. 

Wenn ich möchte, dass was schnell und falsch verbreitet wird, dann werde ich das hier im Forum posten


----------



## DickesB (6. März 2008)

Was wer bekommt oder wie sie sich mit den Betreibern einigen ist mal völlig wurst, des ist deren Bier... 
Ich ziehe den Hut vor allen die sich wie schon gesagt den Arsch aufreißen um ALLEN (auch mir) ne gute Strecke zu zaubern.
Ich freue mich auf die Eröffnung und denke das dieses jahr recht geil wird (laut den paar Bildern und Postings)...
Man kann den Wildbader Park bestimmt (was die Streckenpflege = Personal) nicht mit den großen Parks wie Winterberg vergleichen, aber da hier die biker selbst Hand anlegen kommt auch was dabei raus...

Ich freue mich schon und danke euch allen...

Man bin ich ein Arschkriecher*g* Nee, ist mein Ernst...


----------



## *S.F.T.* (7. März 2008)

hi

lese hier schon ein bischen mit und wollte auch sagen dass ich es toll find dass jemand was für die strecke tut...wusste auch noch nicht dass der betreiber da nichts macht(zumindest hab ich des jetzt so mitbekommen).

so

wollte mal wissen wie das dieses jahr mit dem rennen ist.oder gibt es mhrere?ich hab keine ahnung.
ich bin 14 und würde gerne bi einem oder mehreren in wildbad teilnehmen.kann mir jemand sagen ob das in meinem alter überhaupt möglich ist und wie sowas abläuft?wie man sich anmeldet unso...
und wann ist der terminvon diesem rennen?auf der homepage steht glaub noch nichts aber es kann ja sein dass jemand von euch weiß wann es stattfindet!?

mfg jochen


----------



## TeamJung (7. März 2008)

Jetzt nochmal zum Mitschreiben:

Der Betreiber richtet die Strecken und wird duch freiwillige Helfer unterstützt.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (7. März 2008)

www.ixsdownhillcup.de

da stehen die renntermine, unter anderem auch der von wildbad.
dort gibt es auch infos zur anmeldung und rennablauf bzw mindestalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *S.F.T.* (7. März 2008)

ahh vielen dank!!


----------



## butter.cb (9. März 2008)

*S.F.T.* schrieb:


> ich bin 14 und würde gerne bi einem oder mehreren in wildbad teilnehmen.kann mir jemand sagen ob das in meinem alter überhaupt möglich ist und wie sowas abläuft?wie man sich anmeldet unso...
> und wann ist der terminvon diesem rennen?auf der homepage steht glaub noch nichts aber es kann ja sein dass jemand von euch weiß wann es stattfindet!?
> 
> mfg jochen



hi jochen.

es findet auch noch am eröffnungswochenende (manmanman nur noch 2 wochen *FROI*   ) ein fun-race in wildbad statt. infos findest du unter http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/events.php .


----------



## Marina (9. März 2008)

*tränenkuller*
paddy du musst richtig stoff geben  ich will gute ergebnisse sehn


----------



## *S.F.T.* (9. März 2008)

@butter.cb
ah danke für dein tipp!
aber da steht dual race?!...also nix mit downhill?


----------



## butter.cb (9. März 2008)

*S.F.T.* schrieb:


> @butter.cb
> ah danke für dein tipp!
> aber da steht dual race?!...also nix mit downhill?



  achso ok. nein, der funrace findet auf dem dual-slalom statt. downhillrennen in wildbad gibts nur den ixs-cup im oktober.


----------



## Marina (9. März 2008)

sag ma butter was is denn nun mit der idee vonwegen all-of-bikepark, wettbewerb über alle strecken un so?


----------



## butter.cb (9. März 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> sag ma butter was is denn nun mit der idee vonwegen all-of-bikepark, wettbewerb über alle strecken un so?



die idee find ich nach wie vor sehr lustig. nur dürfe es warscheinlich an der umsetzung und organisation scheitern.
vorgetragen haben wir sie letztes jahr schon und im mom haben die viel mit auslandsradreisen zu tun. aber mal gucken, ich sprechs nochmal an.

greetz


----------



## Sethimus (9. März 2008)

mal ne andere frage: was ist eigentlich aus diesem northshore contest geworden der mal vor grob 1-2 jahren in der rider beworben wurde?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (10. März 2008)

man könnte ja mal so nen contest im kleinen privaten rahmen machen...
ich hab walkie talkies und ne stoppuhr 

wenn 4 rider im 4x gleichzeitig starten und um den sieg kämpfen gibts tote... deswegen würde ich wie beim dh ne zeitfahren vorschlagen^^


----------



## DickesB (10. März 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> man könnte ja mal so nen contest im kleinen privaten rahmen machen...
> ich hab walkie talkies und ne stoppuhr
> 
> wenn 4 rider im 4x gleichzeitig starten und um den sieg kämpfen gibts tote... deswegen würde ich wie beim dh ne zeitfahren vorschlagen^^



Wäre ne funky Sache, wenn ich Zeit hab wäre ich definitiv abei... Wenn ihr es natürlich net in eurem eigenen Crew,etc... Rahmen machen wollt!?
Good idea...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (10. März 2008)

welche crew?^^


----------



## Sethimus (10. März 2008)

sowas braucht ihr:

http://www.freelap-usa.com/txjunior.html


----------



## Speedbullit (10. März 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wenn ich möchte, dass was schnell und falsch verbreitet wird, dann werde ich das hier im Forum posten


----------



## Marina (11. März 2008)

müssen wir n marcus fragen, der hat so'n teil. und der falco auch... einer erklärt sich bestimmt bereit


----------



## Geißlein (13. März 2008)

Sers,

wie schauts aus mit Wildbad, lohnt es sich dort mal wieder hinzufahren um zu fahren


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. März 2008)

kommt drauf an auf was du wert legst. wenn du DH fährst dann hast bestimmt spaß. als slopestyler lohnt sichs nich...


----------



## *S.F.T.* (13. März 2008)

wie ist das eigentlich, ist die strecke am anfang des jahres besser in schuss als am ende oder immer gleich?
in der freeride waren teilweise bider von wildbad aufdenen die dh strecke stark "entschärft" aussah...wird vor den/m rennen etwas gemacht?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (14. März 2008)

Wildbad hat sich schon immer gelohnt hin zufahren!!!!!


----------



## Geißlein (14. März 2008)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Wildbad hat sich schon immer gelohnt hin zufahren!!!!!



Ich seh bzw. sah das etwas anders, z.B. war ich von der Streckenpflege allgemein mehr als enttäuscht.

Naja, werd dann halt mal an einem meiner arbeitsfreien Tage wieder nach Wildbad kommen (immerhin 3 Jahre her seit dem letzten mal) und mir das ganze mal anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (14. März 2008)

tag!

ich will , bzw wollte eingetlich nächsten freitag anweisend sein zu r saison eröffnung!

nun wetter.com gefragt und : Regen , Leichter Schneefall, Regen, die ganze Woche... dann spar ich s mir lieber auf bis das wetter besser wird.

sind doch 800 km von mir aus hin und zurück  

wenn einer von euch auch beim wetter was macht : tuts mal ne sonnenschein woche einlegen


----------



## Marina (14. März 2008)

in den letzten 3 Jahren hat sich seeeeeeehr viel verändert, wirst sehr zufrieden sein =)
entschärft wurde für das Rennen eigentlich nix, einige Stellen ausgebessert und aufgefüllt aber von entschärft kann eigentlich nciht die Rede sein.
aaaach, das wetter wird schon noch besser.... bestimmt^^


----------



## Alpha_1 (16. März 2008)

wollt am osterwochenende vllt au vorbeischaun, is abzusehn ob da noch schnee liegt?
b.z.w hat die stecke inoffiziel schon davor auf oder erst ab freitag?


----------



## Marina (16. März 2008)

ab freitag, aber fahren kannste trotzdem scho vorher, halt nur mit der bergbahn.
schnee? hmmm... am besten schaun, was der wetterbericht sagt. bissl was könnt schon sein denk ich, aber jetz keine riesen häufen. fahren ging aber au mit leichter schneedecke im winter gut, da brauchste dir kein kopf machen, es liegt nur aufm ersten teil schnee, sobald im wald bist hört das eh auf.


----------



## Kompostman (16. März 2008)

Ich war vor einer Woche da und der Schnee ist fast komplett weg. Im oberen Teil und auf der Startrampe ist noch was, aber fahren kann man sonst alles gut. Feucht ist es halt. Im 4X war noch etwas Schnee, aber der dürfte inzwischen auch weg sein.

Hat jemand geplant in der Woche nach Ostern zu fahren? Ich wäre da wohl vor Ort.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Marina (16. März 2008)

ach ab eröffnung bin ich eh wieder jeden sonntag da^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickesB (16. März 2008)

Tach, ich hab geplant das ich nach Ostern die Woche nähe Wildbad bin und direkt in Park wollte ich wahrscheinlich Mittwoch Donnerstag und Samstag... Wenns gut läuft auch noch Freitags, aber bisschen Pause muss drin liegen...*g*


----------



## DickesB (16. März 2008)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Ich war vor einer Woche da und der Schnee ist fast komplett weg. Im oberen Teil und auf der Startrampe ist noch was, aber fahren kann man sonst alles gut. Feucht ist es halt. Im 4X war noch etwas Schnee, aber der dürfte inzwischen auch weg sein.
> 
> Hat jemand geplant in der Woche nach Ostern zu fahren? Ich wäre da wohl vor Ort.
> 
> ...



Könnte halt sein das ich einer von denen bin die dir etwas im Weg sind, da ich net der geborene Meister bin...*lol*


----------



## Kompostman (16. März 2008)

Dann sieht man sich ja!


----------



## DickesB (16. März 2008)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Dann sieht man sich ja!



Also ich bin auf jedenfall da, außer es sollte die ganze Woche richtig Assi Wetter sein... Falls du mich erkennen solltest, einfach laut rufen...*g*


----------



## Lurnas (17. März 2008)

Ich kündige mich hiermit auch schonmal an, nicht das jemand sagen kann ich hätte ihn nicht gewarnt 

Ich bin mit nem Kumpel Mittwoch auf Donnerstag da und dann nochmal am Samstag drauf. Zu erkennen bin ich an meinem Zonenschein Archimedes in schwarz (neu!!!  ) und einem farbenfrohen Sombrio Trikot bzw. meinem Helm (siehe Fotos).
Wer mich sieht darf mich gerne ansprechen, vielleicht lern ich dann auch mal ein paar von euch kennen.

Bis dann,
Lucas


----------



## mtb_nico (17. März 2008)

Wir sind wohl nächsten Sonntag da, wenns nicht Eisenbahnschienen hochkant regnet. Wer uns sieht erkennt uns gleich...


----------



## Mischi_Biker (17. März 2008)

Wir kommen dann auch irgendwann unter der woche


----------



## Marina (17. März 2008)

@nico: ach ja, du scho wieder


----------



## mtb_nico (17. März 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> @nico: ach ja, du scho wieder


??? Muss ich nicht adhoc verstehen, oder?


----------



## MatschMeister (17. März 2008)

also samstag lag in der gesammeten region kein schnee mehr. wenn nichts mehr runterkommt diese woche ists gut 
am samstag waren ja schon etliche zum biken da. zumindest was man von aussen in der bergbahn erkennen konnte,

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha_1 (17. März 2008)

bin mit nem kumpel warscheinlich am freitag am start, bin das orange etwas


----------



## Kompostman (17. März 2008)

cool, das werden ja die Tage ein paar Leutz!


----------



## verbrannter (17. März 2008)

werd auch mal sehen dass ich mich die ostertage mit meinem leichtfreerider mal wieder an den start begebe...


----------



## Marina (17. März 2008)

@verbrannter: cool, dann können wir mal wieder zusammen heizen gehn 
sind definitiv am freitag und am sonntag da! freitag mit weiblicher verstärkung


----------



## Sethimus (19. März 2008)

viel spass im schneeregen


----------



## Kompostman (19. März 2008)

Dreckz Wetter.....


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. März 2008)

übelste sorte!


----------



## mtb_nico (19. März 2008)

Sethimus schrieb:


> viel spass im schneeregen



rast ich voll aus...


----------



## Marina (19. März 2008)

ach heut hieß es au es solle soooo übel werden und das wetter hat sich doch wieder beruhigt, also keine panik^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (20. März 2008)

Außerdem hat DH im Schneematsch doch auch was!


----------



## Marina (20. März 2008)

boah aber unter 0 grad, schnee- und graupelschauer... ohne mich, des is mir ja au ne spur zu heftig^^*
hoffentlich wirds am sonntag besser!
ich frage mich nur, ob die bei schnee wirklich öffnen? im internet steht noch 21.3. als öffnungstag.
glaub das race wird au ned besonders dolle bei schnee und regen^^*

edit: es wird eröffnet, gerade nachgefragt.


----------



## Sethimus (20. März 2008)

zu weich, da wart ich lieber noch ab :/


----------



## Alpha_1 (20. März 2008)

bin auf jeden fall mal da, nur die harten kommen in den garten


----------



## DickesB (20. März 2008)

Alles heuler...*lol*
wofür gibts lange hosen und ne dusche?
Scheiß aufs Wetter...
Bei schiff muss net sein, aber bissle regen oder leichter schnee ist doch ok solange man die strecke sieht...*g*


----------



## hands diamond (21. März 2008)

Wildbad ist laut Homepage heute doch geschlossen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickesB (21. März 2008)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Wildbad ist laut Homepage heute doch geschlossen!



Wenn du die die letzten 50Beiträge lesen würdest, würdest du merken das es um den Samstag und nächste Woche geht...*g*


----------



## Marina (21. März 2008)

naja, eigentlich geht es um heute^^*
denn da steht... 21.3.08 eröffnung und heute ist der? naaaaa, richtig, 21. 3.^^


----------



## hands diamond (21. März 2008)




----------



## Lurnas (21. März 2008)

> *Saisonopening im Bikepark verschoben*
> _Auf Grund der Schneemassen auf dem Sommerberg mussten wir das Opening im Bikepark leider nochmals verschieben. Ab Samstag, 22.03. hat die Bikestation geöffnet und verkauft Tickets. Aber Achtung, es liegt auf jeden Fall noch viel Schnee auf den Strecken._
> 
> *Fun Dual Race muss abgesagt werden*
> ...



40cm Schnee auf dem Berg, klingt nicht gut  Aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker, nicht wahr?


----------



## Kompostman (21. März 2008)

Dann werde ich die nächste Woche wohl doch noch zum Skitouren gehen fahren....


----------



## Alpha_1 (22. März 2008)

war gestern da, fahren war unmöglich, bikestation auch zu....
unten lag kein schnee, hats nur bisl geregnet, berg hoch dann das absolute schneechaos, total zum kotzen 
steht zwar dran das se heut auf jeden fall aufmachen, aber wenns den schnee net weggeregnet hat kann ich mir net vorstellen wie man da fahren soll?
vllt is am sonntag ja besser xD


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. März 2008)

jetzt gibts auch noch regenrinnen auf den neuen strecken und der DH wird wieder ausgespült bevor irgendjemand richtig fahren konnte


----------



## Lurnas (22. März 2008)

Yeeehaa, klingt doch super 

Lasst den Kopf nicht hängen, irgendwann wird das Wetter besser!


----------



## DickesB (22. März 2008)

ich hoffe, das man ab dienstag oder mittwoch wenigstens am bikerx bissle spass haben kann...!? Wäre sehr ärgerlich wenn negt, der Urlaub ist schon klart gemacht und ich halte mich die ganze nächste Woche dort auf... Ich bin optimistisch... Wird bis Mittwoch bestimmt nemme so schlimm sein...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. März 2008)

dann schau mal besser nich bei wetter.com rein, sonst bekommst noch depressionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (22. März 2008)

Auch wetter.com ist nicht unfehlbar .

Ich hoffe das Beste, wollte eigentlich Mittwoch auf Donnerstag nach Wildbad, wenn ich schon Ferien hab.
Wir werden sehen!


----------



## Marina (22. März 2008)

yeha, race verschoben *freu* dann kann ich vielleicht doch mtifahren^^ in 2 wochen wär perfekt, da hab ich frei *ggg*


----------



## beastyboy (22. März 2008)

Das Wetter hat kein Erbarmen.Schade. Grad jetzt wo man Ferien hat, schüttets oder schneits. Wenn dann die Schule und Job wieder los geht, dann wirds Wetter wieder besser. Zum Kotzen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamdeep (23. März 2008)

laut den News auf der Website, ist nun das Opening komplett verschoben und der Bikepark über Ostern geschlossen.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. März 2008)

alles verläuft nach plan.
ich kann nich biken weil ich fürs abi lernen muss...
schlechtes wetter -> kein biken -> mehr lernen
saisonkarte ist auch bestellt.
nach m abi wirds wetter besser und ich kann loslegen


----------



## carmin (23. März 2008)

So ähnlich hab ich mir das auch schon zurechtgelegt


----------



## Kompostman (23. März 2008)

Wie bei mir nur andersrum: Gerade Urlaub genommen und nur jetzt Zeit, Abi schon seit Jahren in der Tasche und jetzt schlechtes Wetter.....


----------



## DickesB (23. März 2008)

Siehe oben...
Das Wetter ist auf Wetter.com net so toll...!?
Man kann eben net nach der 10Tages Prognose gehen... Die ganze nächste Woche wird es tendenziell besser und ich hoffe das wenigstens bis zum nächsten We die meisten Schneemassen weggeschmolzen und weggeregnet sind, sodass am nächsten We auf gemacht wird...

I hope so...


----------



## Marina (23. März 2008)

ich hoff einfach, dass die so aufmachen, wie ich samstag frei habe *ggg* ich glaub aber eher nächste woche wirds no nix, eher in 2, damit se sicher sein können nemme schließen zu müssen.
warten wirs einfach ab =)
hätt zwar auch gern die freien tag eüber ostern genutzt, aber was will man machen. ich hab eh nich damit gerechnet, dass sie pünktlich aufmachen, war einfach noch zu früh.
oh danger, nu doch ne saisonkarte? cool^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. März 2008)

ja musste zwar mein letztes hemd dafür verpfänden, aber was macht man nich alles für paar schöne tage in wildbad...


----------



## Freeride_Felix (25. März 2008)

hey,wie siehts grad in wildbad aus?wollte kommendes wochenende vielleicht zum dh training hoch!?

viele grüße felix!


----------



## MatschMeister (25. März 2008)

also die skilifte in der region laufen.  allerdings mit skifahrern.  gug halt selbst  schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Freeride_Felix (25. März 2008)

oh man super eyy wo kann man denn überhaupt fahren nur schneee und nochmal schneeee


----------



## MatschMeister (25. März 2008)

gug doch nochmal fr nachm wetter und schnne in wildbad  heute hats schon etliches getaut aber leigt halt stellenweise gute 30cm.


----------



## Marina (26. März 2008)

oh, des is schonmal gut, denk es wird doch auch die öffnung in 2 wochen rauslaufen. würd perfekt in meinen terminplan passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (26. März 2008)

in meinen auch...


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (26. März 2008)

in meinen leider nicht hab nur bis montag ferien hoffe bis dahin hat der park auf!


----------



## Eike. (26. März 2008)

FlyingSpongebob schrieb:


> in meinen leider nicht hab nur bis montag ferien hoffe bis dahin hat der park auf!



Wohl nur für Skifahrer


----------



## dreamdeep (28. März 2008)

Hier hat es im Moment bestes Wetter 

Laut Website öffnet der Park eventuell Morgen 

EDIT: nun öffnet er sicher:



> MIt ein paar Tagen Verzögerung öffnet der Bikepark nun am Samstag, 29.03. für die Saison. Aber ACHTUNG, trotz der milden Temperaturen derzeit liegt immer noch Schnee auf den Strecken.


----------



## Lurnas (28. März 2008)

Wer geht morgen noch nach Wildbad, die Ferien wenigstens noch ein bisschen ausnutzen?

Ich wüsste nur gerne wieviel Schnee noch auf den Strecken liegt...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. März 2008)

ruf am besten bei der radsportakademie an, die können dir bestimmt ne zuverlässige auskunft geben...


----------



## Sethimus (28. März 2008)

faehrt am woe jemand von stuttgart aus mim zug hin? so zwecks fahrtkosten teilung?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (28. März 2008)

Wäre nett, wenn dann jemand kurz hier posten würde wieviel Schnee dort, insbesondere auf den DHs, liegt bzw. liegen soll.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Lurnas (28. März 2008)

> *Bikepark öffnet am Wochenende*
> Mit ein paar Tagen Verzögerung öffnet der Bikepark nun am Samstag, 29.03. für die Saison. Aber ACHTUNG, trotz der milden Temperaturen liegt immer noch Schnee auf den Strecken. Daher kann der Lift am Wochenende auch noch nicht in Betrieb genommen werden und es werden auch erst mal nur die Bergbahntickets angeboten.



Das klingt aber nicht so gut find ich...


----------



## Trickz (29. März 2008)

war heut wer dort?
wollten morgen auch mal runter fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickesB (29. März 2008)

Tach Leute...
Alsi ich war heute in Wildbad und ich kann euch sagen es war richtig.....
*******...
Also,
1. Lift hat geschlossen da zuviel schnee auf der Piste liegt
2. Keinen von den Freeride´s kann man fahren da zu hoch schnee liegt
3. Die Downhillstrecken sind ober so voller Schneeschlamm, das die Ersten 500m fast garnet fahren kannst und danach gehts so naja, die letzten 300m gehen gut...
4. mir wurde gesagt das gestern schon welche gefahren sind (von der Radsportakademie) und es geht. Siehe Heute, meine Spur war die Erste im Schnee...

Ich kann euch sagen zum Kotzen... 
Lasst es dieses Wochenende noch sein und spart euer Geld, mittlerweile ist es zwar so das eine Rinne reingefahren ist, aber man sieht nichts...
Keine Steine,etc... Man kann also nur auf gut Glück der Rinne nach fahren.

Wenn ihr geht zahlt einzelfahreten und keine bergbahnkarte, da ihr öfter als 5mal eh net fahren werdet...

Sorry


----------



## DickesB (29. März 2008)

Was vergessen, die Strecken sind auf der Seite vom Berg, wo den ganzen Tag keine Sonne hin scheint, deswegen der viele Schnee...


----------



## Trickz (29. März 2008)

thx für die info, fahren dann doch lieber nach darmstadt wenns keinen sinn hat.


----------



## Robin (29. März 2008)

Also ich fands auf den DH-Strecken (der rest ist wirklich noch nicht befahrbar) recht spannend. War die Neuentdeckung der Langsamkeit.
Es hat sich zwar heut ne Rille in den Schnee gefahren, aber lief dann das Schmelzwasser lang und bis wir unten waren, hatte ich mehr Wasser in den Schuhen als bei normalem Regen. War zwar mal n anderes fahren, aber nochmal würd ich es nicht machen. Morgen wirds nicht viel besser werden, also besser ncoh ne Woche warten.


----------



## DickesB (29. März 2008)

Robin schrieb:


> Also ich fands auf den DH-Strecken (der rest ist wirklich noch nicht befahrbar) recht spannend. War die Neuentdeckung der Langsamkeit.
> Es hat sich zwar heut ne Rille in den Schnee gefahren, aber lief dann das Schmelzwasser lang und bis wir unten waren, hatte ich mehr Wasser in den Schuhen als bei normalem Regen. War zwar mal n anderes fahren, aber nochmal würd ich es nicht machen. Morgen wirds nicht viel besser werden, also besser ncoh ne Woche warten.



Tach, warst du der mit dem DHL Express Aufkleber?


----------



## Lurnas (30. März 2008)

Hi,

klingt ja nicht sehr berauschend, gut dass wir nicht gegangen sind gestern!
Tut mir Leid für dich DickesB, die ganze Woche in der Gegend und dann ist
das Wetter so.

Aber wenn das Wetter so bleibt sollten die Strecken nächste Woche befahrbar sein, oder?


----------



## Alpha_1 (30. März 2008)

war gestern auch da, fands einglcih ganz cool, im laufe des tages wurde die strecke auch besser. klar runterbolzen war net drin aber war schon ok, gelohnt hat sichs auf jeden fall, is zwar ein etwas anderes fahren aber war trotzdem spaßig!


----------



## Robin (30. März 2008)

DickesB schrieb:


> Tach, warst du der mit dem DHL Express Aufkleber?




Ja, genau.


----------



## Marina (30. März 2008)

ich werd am samstag am start sein, hoffentlich mit beiden bikes =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. März 2008)

übertreib halt


----------



## Lurnas (1. April 2008)

Am Samstag bin ich sicher da, auch bei Schnee! Aber nur mit dem Neuen 

iXS-Cup: So wies aussieht ist er doch auf dem DH1, oder wer weiß was?
Von deren Seite:


> Strecke/Orte:
> Bikepark Bad Wildbad, permanente iXS DH Strecke 1,7 KM lang, 220 Höhenmeter mit Verlängerung bis zum Eingang Kurpark


----------



## Marina (1. April 2008)

es wird aufm alten dh gefahren laut markus, wird sich wohl nicht geändert haben, sonst hätt er sich die mühe fürs bauen nich gemacht. hast von der hp? is eh nich aktuell...


----------



## Lurnas (1. April 2008)

Habs von der Homepage der Radsportakademie: http://www.radsportakademie.de/ixsgermandownhill2008/

Was wurde denn am alten DH gebaut, außer dem Übergang vom iXS DH?
Naja, seh ich ja am Samstag, freu mich schon


----------



## Marina (1. April 2008)

ich kanns dir am samstag gern ma zeigen, die neue streckenführung is noch bissl schwer einsehbar^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (1. April 2008)

sollten lieber auf dem dh machen wos letztes jahr auch war... und dann die nicht den chickenway um die stufen fahren lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (1. April 2008)

also mir gefällt die raceline eigentlich ganz gut, von nem chickenway kann man da auch nicht wirklich sprechen.
wär aber auch dafür, dass das rennen auf der normalen strecke is, aber da is nix mehr zu rütteln^^


----------



## Lurnas (1. April 2008)

Ohje, wenn das Rennen auf dem alten DH ist muss ich bei meinem Kumpel noch Überzeugungsarbeit leisten,
weil er gesagt hat, auf dem würde er nicht mitfahren. Ich will mein erstes Rennen aber nicht alleine fahren 

Wär super wenn du mir/uns das zeigen könntest, wenn du mich siehst einfach rufen ^^


----------



## Deleted 115359 (2. April 2008)

Hey Lucky
Von wegen ich fahr net mit.
Muss mich jetzt halt erstmal bisschen mit meinem neuen Bike einfahren ^^.
Und vorallem mein Baby nicht gleich verrammeln......


----------



## Deleted 115359 (2. April 2008)

Und Marina, 
Freu mich schon riesig auf Samstag!!!
Wird bestimmt spaßig.

Grüße aus Weissach


----------



## Marina (2. April 2008)

DH-Paddy, jetz musst du mir doch mal ein bisschen auf die sprünge helfen^^* kennen wir uns scho?^^
@lurnas: aber hab bitte bissl nachsicht mit mir, ich muss mitm ht komme, da werd ich nich besonders flott sein^^* oder ich schick dich mit einem von den junsg runter, is glaub die bessere lösung, ich eier euch dann hinterher *lach*


----------



## Lurnas (2. April 2008)

DH-Paddy ist der Typ, der am Samstag mit mir in Wildbad ist 

Und ich glaub nicht, dass ich so viel schneller sein werd als du, will doch mein neues Rad nicht gleich versauen


----------



## Deleted 115359 (2. April 2008)

Jep, der Meinung bin ich auch ..........
Mein armes Bike


----------



## Alpha_1 (2. April 2008)

bin vllt am sonntag wieder da....wie sieht n im moment s wetter aus? weil die vorhersage für die nächsten tage heist ja schnee bis 900hm?


----------



## Marina (2. April 2008)

für wildbad is nur leichter regen angesagt, nix, was einen beunruhigen müsste. es schneit jetz nemme, weil ich des so will, so


----------



## Saci (3. April 2008)

hmm.. sind au noch für SO am überlegen... könnt ja am SA abend ma meldung machenwies denn fahrtechnisch aussieht 

alternative wär viell. nach BARR  fahrn - fürs rennen trainiren *lol*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (3. April 2008)

Neuer Termin fürs Race steht:

19. April

Blöd nur, dass ich da arbeiten muss^^* naja, hatte auf diesen Samstag gehofft, aber dann halt nüch


----------



## Lurnas (3. April 2008)

Da hab ich Geburtstag 

Bin also nicht in Wildbad, eher in nem andern Bikepark, mag den Dual eh nicht
so besonders..


----------



## Alpha_1 (4. April 2008)

hat einer mal akutelle wetterinfos? besonders für sonntag


----------



## sms (4. April 2008)

Alpha_1 schrieb:


> hat einer mal akutelle wetterinfos? besonders für sonntag


http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&type=WORLD&id=31598&fdate=20080406


----------



## Alpha_1 (5. April 2008)

dachte eher an insider vor ort, wetterkarten kann man nich trauen ^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. April 2008)

die bauern aus wildbad die das wetter ohne messgeräte vorhersagen können sind keine ibc-user


----------



## MatschMeister (5. April 2008)

also es ist grad mal trocken.  

kein bauer aus wildbad aber auch net zu weit weg.


----------



## Kompostman (5. April 2008)

Gerade regnet es..... Ich war gestern da und da hats gepasst.


----------



## Alpha_1 (5. April 2008)

bin morgen mal da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonibeck (5. April 2008)

Topcop ist auch schon s'ganze Wochenende da und wenns unfahrbar wär, wär der sicherlich schon wieder daheim. Ist er aber, soweit ich weiß, noch nicht. Wenn ihr also jemanden mit nem schwarzen Nox Flux HC 8.0 seht, richtet ihm Grüße von mir aus ^^.


----------



## butter.cb (5. April 2008)

@marina: hast du ne antwortmail vom ixscup bekommen?
wir sollen uns entscheiden, entweder hardtail oder fully - beides ist nicht drin.

greetz B


----------



## butter.cb (6. April 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> @marina: hast du ne antwortmail vom ixscup bekommen?
> wir sollen uns entscheiden, entweder hardtail oder fully - beides ist nicht drin.
> 
> greetz B



hrhr, ich ziehe meine aussage von gestern zurück.  
wir dürfen schon in beiden klassen starten, WENN wir das zeitlich hinbekommen *G* ....womits auch geschwätzt wär


----------



## Marina (6. April 2008)

ja und müssen uns unter men werten lassen, haben also keine chance auf treppchen usw, also fürn arsch^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. April 2008)

man fährt ja nich nur DH um aufs treppchen zu kommen... also bitte


----------



## butter.cb (6. April 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> ja und müssen uns unter men werten lassen, haben also keine chance auf treppchen usw, also fürn arsch^^



lol, da wir sowieso nur zu dritt sind, können wir uns aufs eigene treppchen stellen und uns gegenseitig beschenken  
ich guck mir des jetzt erstmal an ob des zeitlich hinzubekommen ist, und dann entscheid ich fürs nächste rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (6. April 2008)

@danger: wenn man nur zu dritt wäre, schon^^

ach, des is mir dann echt zu stressig, wenn sichs für uns nichtmal lohnt...


----------



## butter.cb (6. April 2008)

das hört sich so an, als ob sich das mitfahren für dich nur lohnt wenn du was reissen kannst?  (hab ich da ende der letzten saison nicht ein paar vernünftige worte gehört???)


----------



## Lurnas (6. April 2008)

Naja ist schon blöd, wenn man von Anfang an weiß, dass man keine Chance hat, oder?
Man fährt ja keine Rennen um nen Platz zu bekommen, auch wenn alle sagen "Dabei is alles"  .

Und wenn das Rennen auf dem alten DH ist hab ich auch keine Lust, der macht keinen Spaß!


----------



## Marina (6. April 2008)

ne, so war das nich gemeint butter, so wie lurnas das sagt triffts das schon eher, wenn man mit seiner wertung total im hinteren feld der männer untergeht isses ja nich so besonders... sinnvoll?^^ 
dafür, dass es keine extra wertung für uns gibt isses einfach so mega stressig weil... nunja... ht-männer und fully-frauen sind fast direkt nacheinander, des kannste garnich schaffen, da kannste weder für das eine noch für das andere richtig trainieren udn fit sein.
und wenn man ein rennen fährt gehört der ansporn gut zu sein ja dazu, nich unbedingt erster sein wollen, aber so gut wie man kann.
wah, is das verständlich wie ichs mein?^^

@lurnas: seid ihr nu auf die andere strecke gekommen und habt sie angeschaut? mir tut heut noch alles weh^^*


----------



## Lurnas (6. April 2008)

Ja wir waren ziemlich früh auf der Strecke.. Waren aber nicht wirklich begeistert :/
Und die neue Streckenführung aufm iXS DH könnten sie ruhig deutlicher machen, bin erstmal
volle Möhre in das Absperrband gerauscht 

Hast von deinem Freund noch Ärger bekommen, weil du allein gefahren bist? ^^


----------



## Marina (6. April 2008)

jaaaa und wie^^ aber er hat sich wieder beruhigen lassen 
wann seid ihr das nächste mal am start?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. April 2008)

ich komm am DO mittag vllt mal vorbei.
muss meine bremsen, gabel und dämpfer vor barr noch einfahren


----------



## Marina (7. April 2008)

btw @butter: meeeeeeeega respekt, dass du die ganze dh komplett mitm ht durchfährst, maaaaaan is das krass anstrengend^^ hat ganzschön trainign gebraucht, oder?


----------



## chichi (7. April 2008)

sagt mal, wenn man montag und dienstag fahren will, dann ist ja der schlepplift geschlossen, kann man dann trotzdem mit der bergbahn hoch mit nem rad?
gruß


----------



## mtb_nico (7. April 2008)

chichi schrieb:


> sagt mal, wenn man montag und dienstag fahren will, dann ist ja der schlepplift geschlossen, kann man dann trotzdem mit der bergbahn hoch mit nem rad?
> gruß


Jo normal... Kartenverkauf ist dann beim Bergbahnbremser oder beim Dönnermann vor der Bahn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (7. April 2008)

Pfingsten geh ich ne Woche zum Gaisskopf, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich vorher nochmal nach Wildbad geh.
Eine Sattelstrebe und mein Schaltauge sind schon krumm, vielleicht schon ich mein Material lieber ^^


----------



## Geißlein (7. April 2008)

Lurnas schrieb:


> Pfingsten geh ich ne Woche zum Gaisskopf



Och nöööö


----------



## Lurnas (7. April 2008)

Ohh doch! ^^


----------



## Marina (7. April 2008)

wie hastn des geschafft?^^


----------



## Lurnas (8. April 2008)

Das mit dem Schaltauge hab ich garnicht so richtig mitbekommen, bin glaub irgendwie an nem Stein hängen geblieben.
Den Sattel hab ich bei nem Abflug aufm DH verbogen, hab meine Linie verfehlt ^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. April 2008)

hätte nich gedacht dass irgendjemand auf dem DH sowas wie ne "linie" hat 
ich fahr da immer so wies grad kommt


----------



## Deleted 115359 (8. April 2008)

wie hastn des geschafft?^^
tsja, das vertsh ich auch net so richtig..........
ist jetzt halt echt schon das 4. mal oder so.... 

Aber was ich noch sagen fragen wollte Marina, bist du die alte DH echt mit deinem HT runtergerockt?
Ich find die kacke:-/


----------



## mtb_nico (8. April 2008)

MMhhh.. bei mir luncht Wildbad nur Bremsscheiben. Egal wie ich in Wildbad einschlage, immer ist die hintere Bremsscheibe hin...


----------



## Lurnas (8. April 2008)

Mh, bei mir sind immer die Schaltaugen dran.

Bis jetzt jedes Mal in Wildbad bis auf 1 Mal die Schaltaugen entweder verbogen oder gleich gebrochen 

Und @ Danger:
Bisher sind wir da auch einfach so runter, aber letzten Samstag wollten wir das mal "richtig" angehen, also die einzelnen Sektionen anschaun und ne Linie suchen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 115359 (8. April 2008)

Hey, kennt jemand von euch einen guten DH Verrein in der Nähe von Stuttgart?  
Wäre super....!!!!


----------



## Marina (8. April 2008)

neeee, ich hab mir nur die neue dh zugetraut^^* bin immerhin alle sgefahren bis auf das stück nach der schwalbekurve, die alte line war mir doch etwas zuuuuuu krass fürn ersten versuch^^* 
werds am sonntag aber nochmal angehen, mein rahmen kommt leider nicht rechtzeitig 
n dh-verein? wegen?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. April 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> mein rahmen kommt leider nicht rechtzeitig



...PSST!!!...


----------



## mcsonnenschein (8. April 2008)

Ich bin im Radclub Winnenden, wir sind da eine handvoll in dem Bereich.
Sonst habe ich bis jetzt noch nie was von einem DH Verein gehört hier in der Gegend.

Greez

Matthias


----------



## Alpha_1 (8. April 2008)

wie gut das es bremsmomentabstützungen gibt die es verbiegen kann, dann bleibt die scheibe heil.....


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (9. April 2008)

dann bleibt nur noch die frage was billiger is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 115359 (9. April 2008)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Ich bin im Radclub Winnenden, wir sind da eine handvoll in dem Bereich.
> Sonst habe ich bis jetzt noch nie was von einem DH Verein gehört hier in der Gegend.
> 
> Greez
> ...



Hey Matthias
Hört sich doch schonmal gut an.  
Komme von Weissach, bei Backnang. Von der Entfernung wärs also kein Problem.  

Gruß
Paddy


----------



## Marina (9. April 2008)

zwecks fahrgemeinschaft oder liznez? *heul* fühle mcih unbeachtet, hab doch schonmal gefraaaaaaaagt^^


----------



## Deleted 115359 (10. April 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> zwecks fahrgemeinschaft oder liznez? *heul* fühle mcih unbeachtet, hab doch schonmal gefraaaaaaaagt^^



hoppsa, sorry  .........
Ja, unter anderem wegen Fahrgemeinschaften und soweiter, aber auch wegen einem Training. Wär halt schon nicht schlecht, wenn man mit besseren, regelmäßig trainieren könnte.  
Möchte nächstes Jahr eben anfangen
Rennen mitzufahren, und dabei nicht so ganz schlecht dastehen.  

Gruß
Paddy


----------



## Jojo-W (10. April 2008)

au man eye....will auch mal wieder nach Wildbad...aber bei dem Wetter


----------



## Marina (10. April 2008)

da findeste au so in wildbad genug nette leute für^^ alles ganz handzahme jungs 
ich will au nach wildbaaaaaad, sonntag scheint die sonne und ich hab n blödes arm-aua...


----------



## Lurnas (10. April 2008)

was hast denn mit deinem arm gemacht??


----------



## Marina (10. April 2008)

war heut beim onkel doc, hab ne muskelüberlastung provoziert^^* des is ähnlich wie ne sehnenscheidenentzündung, zieht sich halt vom unterarm bis in die hand, voll der scheiß, tut echt weh, obwohls nur sowas kleines is -.- aber es kam erst am montag, des is des komische... naja, entzündungshemmer nehmen und dann wirds schnell wieder^^ nächsten sonntag muss ich wieder biken, des geht ned ohne!!
evtl bin ich am sonntag zum filmen mit meim schatzü da, is aber no ned sicher.


----------



## DickesB (11. April 2008)

Warum provozierst du auch sowas!? 
Tja, ich wollte am Sonntag nach Beerfelden und auf einmal steht da das sie doch erst nächste Woche auf machen... 
Dann geh ich wohl bissle BikerX flitzen und vielleicht mal den Downhill genau studieren...
Hab noch nen "ich will auch mal in den Bikepark" Kumpel dabei...


----------



## Loki87 (11. April 2008)

Marina (Freund war noch eingeloggt):

hehe des is doch gut, immer schön nach wildbad pilgern^^
ach, war nur so formuliert, hab keine ahnung wos herkommt^^* maybe vom ht shreddn^^


----------



## Lurnas (12. April 2008)

Tss, nicht gewöhnt diese Fully Fahrer/innen 

Nein, natürlich gute Besserung! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 115359 (12. April 2008)

Sagt der richtige...!!!!  
Wie sagt man, fettes Bike und keine Eier,... 

Gute Besserung Marina, auf dass wir uns in den Osterferien mit deinem neuen Bike sehen!!!  

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Lurnas (12. April 2008)

Kleiner Tip @Paddy:

Osterferien waren schon


----------



## Marina (12. April 2008)

pfingstferien wohl eher  der dämpfer liegt sogar schon da *heul* mtotpitkan waren schneller als der lackierer^^


----------



## swabian (12. April 2008)

Hi,

war heute schon Jemand in Wildbad?
Wenn ja, sind die Strecken gut fahrbar oder ist es eine Schlammschlacht?

Überlege morgen hinzufahren!


----------



## Alpha_1 (12. April 2008)

komm grad als invalide zurück.... kann zwar nur vom dh berichten aber der is in super zustand, also eher trocken nur stellenweise mal bisl nass


----------



## sms (12. April 2008)

swabian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war heute schon Jemand in Wildbad?
> Wenn ja, sind die Strecken gut fahrbar oder ist es eine Schlammschlacht?
> ...


Dort gibt es keine Schlammschlacht ... ist ja alles voll mit Steinen


----------



## Marina (12. April 2008)

eben, schlammschlacht existiert in wildbad eigentlich nich, is auch im absoluten piss noch super zu fahren, mach dir da ums wetter also keine gedanken


----------



## swabian (12. April 2008)

Danke für Infos, war erst einmal dort, werd dann morgen mal mein Bestes geben wenn es nicht gerade Katzen hagelt


----------



## Myrkskog (13. April 2008)

Kann man die Tages- bzw. Halbtageskarten auch unten an der Talstation (oder Dönerladen) kaufen oder muss man immer erst zur Bikestation hoch? Wenn ja - ist das von Tag zu Tag unterschiedlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (13. April 2008)

du fährst erst hoch, mit der Bahn.
Wenn du nen Bike und Ausrüstung hast und erklärst dass du biken willst und daher oben ne karte kaufst, nehmen die dich kostenlos mit hoch.
Wenn du oben bist kaufst dann halt eine.
Dies ist meine letzter Wissensstand, aber ich bin halt in der letzten Zeit nur noch mit dem Auto da gewesen und daher gar nicht in diese verlegenheit gekommen.


----------



## Marina (13. April 2008)

bergbahnkarten bekommst nur montag und dienstag unten, wenn der bikeshop oben zu hat.


----------



## swabian (14. April 2008)

Hi,

schee wars gestern, bis auf die Sch... Häufchen auf dem Parkplatz 

Hoffe nicht, daß dies Biker waren!


----------



## Stiernacken (15. April 2008)

@Marina: Muskelüberlastung.. soso.
Ich hab gestern n tollen Film gesehn, "Irina Palm" da arbneitet eine in nem Sexschuppen und kriegt vom viele onanieren einen "Penisarm"   
Sicher dass du sowas nicht au hast  Ich fands am Sonntag auch geil in WIldbad. Die ganzen Stufen aufm BikerX ham mich anfangs bissl verwirrt, aber ist lustig zu fahren. Und an den DH muss ich mich erstmal wieder gewöhnen. Winterpause und so


----------



## Marina (15. April 2008)

alter schwede, wieso kommen da alle immer drauf? meine kollegen im geschäft au glei so *lol* hasts deim freund zu hart gegeben, hm? meine antwort war immer nur: "n, bin da gut im training " 


hmmm die stufen aufm bikerx find ich nich besonders ht-freundlich, mitm fully aber sicher ganz lustig =)
bin am sonntag auf jeden fall mit da, fahren weiß ich noch nich ob ich kann, aber ich nehm die cams mit udn mach gern bilder udn videos =)
@stiernacken: bringst mir deine cam mit, wenn ich ned fahren kann?


----------



## Stiernacken (17. April 2008)

darfst mich au Phil nennen, weiß doch eh fast jeder wie ich heiß.
ALso so wies aussieht geh ich am sa schaffen, d.h. ich bin wär am sonntag dabei. fährst du mitm auto? weil des is ne riesenschlepperei immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (18. April 2008)

ich fahr mtim auto, weiß aber no ned genau, ob ich dich mtinehmen kann, weil der felix schon gefragt hat ob ich ihn mitnehmen könnt, weil er seinen neuen rahmen dann auch in wildbad holen würde und er dann so viel zu schleppen hätt, is aber no ned sicher, ich sag dir dann auch nochmal bescheid, sobald er sich ma entschieden hat wie ers nu machen will...


btw: drückt alle die daumen, dass mein rahmen noch diese woche komtm und mein arm soweit heile is, dass ich au biken kann und nich nur mitgehn^^*


----------



## Stiernacken (18. April 2008)

öh.. ich fahr aber net allein s-bahn, da zahl ich mich ja blöd  
aber ich drück dir die daumen. wann soll der rahmen denn kommen? heute, morgen?


----------



## Ope (18. April 2008)

Hallöle @ all !!!

Bin am Wochenende (Sonntag den 20.04.08) auch in Bad Wildbad. Wer also etwas über die Nugget Bremse von F-I wissen möchte oder probefahren will "here i am" . Ich hoffe die Streckenbedingungen sind einigermaßen .... .
Weiss jemand wie es momentan aussieht, bzw. obs arg matschig ist?

Viele Grüße vom Ope


----------



## Marina (18. April 2008)

red nich von dem rahmen, sonst muss ich durchdrehn -.-
der pulverer hat grad irre stress im haus und kriegt meinen ächste woche au nich fertig udn dann is jü noch 10tage im urlaub... 
fahr ich halt die nächste zeit nochmal ht^^
nene, julzz, cari und jens fahren auch mit der bahn, morgen kann ich dir sagen, ob ich dich mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Spokenippel (19. April 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Hallöle @ all !!!
> 
> Bin am Wochenende (Sonntag den 20.04.08) auch in Bad Wildbad. Wer also etwas über die Nugget Bremse von F-I wissen möchte oder probefahren will "here i am" . Ich hoffe die Streckenbedingungen sind einigermaßen .... .
> Weiss jemand wie es momentan aussieht, bzw. obs arg matschig ist?
> ...



die leute kommen sicher nicht wegen dir und der nugget nach wildbad, also mach dich mal nicht so wichtig und hör mit dem gepose auf.
mit anderen bremsen ist man bisher auch den berg runtergekommen.
in meinen ohren hört es sich so an wie wenn fi das rad neu erfunden hätte


----------



## Ope (19. April 2008)

Spokenippel schrieb:


> die leute kommen sicher nicht wegen dir und der nugget nach wildbad, also mach dich mal nicht so wichtig und hör mit dem gepose auf.
> mit anderen bremsen ist man bisher auch den berg runtergekommen.
> in meinen ohren hört es sich so an wie wenn fi das rad neu erfunden hätte



@ spokenippel; betrunken aus der Diskothek heimgekommen???

1. Man kann auch mit nem Hollandrad fahrradfahren .......
2. Niemand ausser dir macht sich wichtig ..... (scheinst es nötig zu haben)
3. MEINETWEGEN mus niemand irgendwohin kommen ....
4. man kommt auch ohne Bremsen den Berg runter

5. Sinn dieses Artikels ist; Leuten die Interesse an der Bremse haben die Möglichkeit zu geben sie auszuprobieren und zu sagen wann sie es wo können.

Gruß vom Ope


----------



## Marina (19. April 2008)

manch einer muss probleme haben...
@ope: dann sieht man sich wohl morgen =)


----------



## driver79 (19. April 2008)

hier nen paar bilder vom heutigen dual race:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5361


----------



## Marina (19. April 2008)

wie waren die plätze??? wie wars bei den mädls? will bitte hier detailierte berichte =)


----------



## Marina (21. April 2008)

wer sich findet darfs behalten^^
bilder vom sonntag: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5445


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (21. April 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> wie waren die plätze??? wie wars bei den mädls? will bitte hier detailierte berichte =)



kann dir da net wirklich weiterhelfen, da ich keine ergebnisliste gesehen hab. waren 3 mädels am start, soviel weis ich...


----------



## Marina (21. April 2008)

ja, hab mir inzwischen schon infos eigeholt =) schade, dass ich nich dabei war


----------



## Racer86 (21. April 2008)

servus 

wollt ma fragen ob noch jemand bilder vom sonntag hat waren ja ein paar leute unterwegs mim photo


----------



## Loki87 (21. April 2008)

frag ma den teamjung, der hat au no fots gemacht soweit ich weiß.


----------



## TeamJung (22. April 2008)

Verspätet aber besser als nie.... Hi-Res. Bilder gibt es per PM  
Ausbeute war eher spärlich....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ope (22. April 2008)

Hallöle !!!

Mich hat auch wer fotografiert, oben am Steinfeld. Der Fotograf fährt ein rotes Nicolai und war mit Kumpels in einer Fotosession. Als ich anfuhr hat er mich gleich mitgeknipst.
Würd' mich freuen wenn der Fotograf hier auftaucht.

Gruß vom Ope


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. April 2008)

ich wurde auch mal geblitzt, hab aber nicht gesehen wer das war...
war zu beschäftigt sammy und fabian fader hinterherzufahren 
ich war mit nem Pudel DH in Teamlack unterwegs mit 888 RC3 WC... hatte n grünes shirt an.
wäre cool wenn mal n bild von mir auftauchen würde.
aus barr gibts leider keins


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (22. April 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> hmmm die stufen aufm bikerx find ich nich besonders ht-freundlich, mitm fully aber sicher ganz lustig =)
> 
> Hat da jemand photos von??un wo sinn en die genau
> wollt am samstag mim hartail noch wildbad un wolt wissen liegt da noch schnee


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. April 2008)

ne die strecken sind komplett schneefrei...
vllt ist der kleine haufen auf m parkplatz noch da.
aber ACHTUNG:
links vom parkscheinautomaten liegen paar ordentliche haufen kacke. also vllt besser woanders parken. ich bin aus m auto raus und erstmal in nen fetten haufen ******* gestanden!

wär cool wenn die leute ihre hunde woanders hinkacken lassen würden. aber so groß wie die haufen waren könnte es auch n mensch gewesen sein. ohne spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (22. April 2008)

entbehrt ja aber nicht einer gewissen komik wenn ich mir so vorstell wie du ausm auto steigst 
@ope: wieso sind wir uns eigentlich in wildbad nich übern weg gelaufen? unglaublich wie groß der park is^^


----------



## Ope (22. April 2008)

war mit Petra die meiste Zeit aufm Freeride .....
allein zwei Abfahrten aufm Downhill 1 ..... war ich zu schnell oder wie ???

Gruß Ope


----------



## swabian (23. April 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ne die strecken sind komplett schneefrei...
> vllt ist der kleine haufen auf m parkplatz noch da.
> aber ACHTUNG:
> links vom parkscheinautomaten liegen paar ordentliche haufen kacke. also vllt besser woanders parken. ich bin aus m auto raus und erstmal in nen fetten haufen ******* gestanden!
> ...



Moment mal, seit wann benutzen Hunde Klopapier! 

Hab ich oben schon mal geschrieben, bin auch fast reingetreten, waren irgendwelche Assis, denn es sind auch Glasscherben rumgelegen!


----------



## gigi (25. April 2008)

> hmmm die stufen aufm bikerx find ich nich besonders ht-freundlich, mitm fully aber sicher ganz lustig



kann das mal jemand genauer erklären?


----------



## Spokenippel (25. April 2008)

gigi schrieb:


> kann das mal jemand genauer erklären?



ganz einfach .... der zustand des bikeparks ist unter aller kanone  

und wenn ich schon höre, daß hinz und kunz am dh rumschaufeln kann, da hört es bei mir auf.


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (25. April 2008)

ja sind das richtige stufen oder bremswellen
?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. April 2008)

richtige stufen...
machen aber spaß find ich


----------



## Ope (25. April 2008)

Spokenippel schrieb:


> ganz einfach .... der zustand des bikeparks ist unter aller kanone
> 
> und wenn ich schon höre, daß hinz und kunz am dh rumschaufeln kann, da hört es bei mir auf.



Da darf nicht Hinz und Kunz rumschaufeln .....
Schlimm, das manche Leute immer was zu maulen haben ... vor allem die, die beim Helfen nicht dabei sind ....

Gruß vom Ope

Edit: DANKE an die fleissigen Helferlein für die gelungenen Umbauten am DH !!!


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (25. April 2008)

wer kommten is morgen am start???
bin mim hardtail da


----------



## gigi (25. April 2008)

kann mal einer der am we nach bw geht ein paar bilder der stufen machen? als anregung füt unsere strecke nicht als kritikpunkt.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. April 2008)

bin am SO mittag da...


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (25. April 2008)

ok ich kann mal ein paar machen fahr ja morgen hin


----------



## Marina (25. April 2008)

bis auf die hühnerleiter vorm steinsprung is eigentlich alles supi, bloß di emsus noch bissl geändert werden. slayer80 is deswegen leider gestürzt, aber noch 2 latten oder paar steine hin, dann isses gut =)


----------



## Racer86 (26. April 2008)

@marina

genau an der stelle hats mich am sonntag auch einmal gewickelt, empfand es aber eher als ein fahrfehler als das da noch was zu machen währe ! die andern male lief es gut dadurch


----------



## Ope (26. April 2008)

kann jetzt so an der Hühnerleiter nix aussetzen ..... ??? 

Gruß vom Ope


----------



## Lurnas (26. April 2008)

Stimmt schon, wenn man an der Hühnerleiter zu weit nach rechts kommt bleibt man ziemlich sicher an dem Stein danach hängen, so war zumindest mein Eindruck.
Man bekommt ordentlich Schwung von der Leiter, kommt dann in diese kleine Mulde und dann nicht über den Brocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (26. April 2008)

genau das meine ich. naja, kann man ja mit klitze kleiner änderung verbessern, tut ja keinem weh, oder? 
wer ist morgen da?


----------



## Forst-Rider (26. April 2008)

Am sonntag sind wir endlich ma wieder da!!!
Wetter soll ja perfekt sein!
Sind so 7-8 Biker aus der Pfalz


----------



## Ope (26. April 2008)

Meiner Wenigkeit wird kommen ...... höchstwarscheinlich  

EDIT: jaaa ich fahre morgen nach Wildbad !!!

Gruß vom Ope


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. April 2008)

war heute mal wieder super in wildbad.
war nur kurz da, aber dafür war ich sowas von da


----------



## swabian (28. April 2008)

gigi schrieb:


> kann mal einer der am we nach bw geht ein paar bilder der stufen machen? als anregung füt unsere strecke nicht als kritikpunkt.



Eine Stufe auf dem Biker X ist leider gestern gestorben, der Holzverbau wurde
komplett entnommen, denke daß sie nächsten Sonntag komplett weg ist, schade eigentlich


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (28. April 2008)

ich fänds gut wen die stufen wegkommen hamm mim hardtail bischen genervt


----------



## Marina (28. April 2008)

die nerven auch mega, war froh, als sie weg war.
menno, kann diese woche garnich nach wildbad... krankgeschrieben --> mandelentzündung -.-


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. April 2008)

bist du auch mal gesund?


----------



## Marina (29. April 2008)

irgendwie erwischts mich grad heftig, weiß au ned, ins ganze jahr über ned krank und dann kommts dicke -.-
aber weißte was? beim nächsten mal biken is wohl der keiler endlich am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. April 2008)

super ding... dann kannst mal wieder DH fahren 

bins nur ich oder ist der alte DH unspaßig? bin nur einmal runter gefahren, und bis auf den neuen waldteil mit frischem boden find ich den total ätzend


----------



## ricktick (29. April 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> super ding... dann kannst mal wieder DH fahren
> 
> bins nur ich oder ist der alte DH unspaßig? bin nur einmal runter gefahren, und bis auf den neuen waldteil mit frischem boden find ich den total ätzend



Hö? Geiler gehts ja wohl kaum.


----------



## brumbrum (29. April 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> Hö? Geiler gehts ja wohl kaum.



Finde ich aber auch, ist das Beste was es wohl derzeit in D-Land gibt.


----------



## Marina (29. April 2008)

des war so klar, dass des von euch kommt 
da wirste dich aber dran gewöhnen müssen, wenns rennen fahren willst


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. April 2008)

der teil mit dem frischen waldboden ist auch hammer.
na gut vllt muss ich mir noch ne gescheite line suchen, aber das flache tretstück ganz oben mit den unmachbaren sprüngen find ich kacke...


----------



## Marina (30. April 2008)

DAS findet glaub wirklich jeder^^ aber einen tod muss man sterben, oder? ich werd anfeuernd vor ort sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (30. April 2008)

Wer kommt morgen?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. April 2008)

ich


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (1. Mai 2008)

alos mim hardtail gehen die doubles am anfang


----------



## Alpha_1 (2. Mai 2008)

bin heut und morgen da, muss mir mal den alten dh genauer anschauen ^^


----------



## Lurnas (2. Mai 2008)

@Flying Spongebob: Das will ich sehn! Ich fand den alten DH auch nicht wirklich prickelnd...


----------



## brumbrum (2. Mai 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen?



Das nächste mal ne sms bitte, dann hätte ich zum Bilder machen mitgehen können.
Und die Antwort auf jede Frage zum alten DH = *300*


----------



## Marina (2. Mai 2008)

fährst momentan nich?
btw bist in heppach wieder da? wär cool, fahr nämlich wieder mit =)
btw nächste woche sonntag wieder wildbad, juhu^^


----------



## Ope (2. Mai 2008)

Also Sonntag wieder Training dort ....  

Gruß vom Ope


----------



## Härdter (5. Mai 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> der kam mir sehr hoch vor und auch nich HT-tauglich.
> aber naja bender springt ja auch 7m mit HT aber der is auch n vollhoden.
> ich bin der meinung dass die den drop bisschen kleiner gemacht haben auf dieses jahr.



Hey man Josh Bender ist kein Vollhoden Du bist der der Schiß vor nem 3 meter drop hat du bist ein Labbersack ich wette du bist den Drop nicht einmal gesprungen.


----------



## Härdter (5. Mai 2008)

Das Passt nicht zum Thema musste aber mal sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *S.F.T.* (5. Mai 2008)

und da es nicht zum thema passt brauchen wir auch garnicht erst anfangen darüber zu diskutieren...bitte :-D

ich möchte hier über wildbad informiert werden sonst nichts


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. Mai 2008)

Härdter schrieb:


> Hey man Josh Bender ist kein Vollhoden Du bist der der Schiß vor nem 3 meter drop hat du bist ein Labbersack ich wette du bist den Drop nicht einmal gesprungen.



doch, vorgestern und letzten donnerstag 
DH1 ist geil zu fahren bis auf die stelle zwischen schwalbekurve und gangbang


----------



## ricktick (5. Mai 2008)

Härdter schrieb:


> Hey man Josh Bender ist kein Vollhoden Du bist der der Schiß vor nem 3 meter drop hat du bist ein Labbersack ich wette du bist den Drop nicht einmal gesprungen.



Bleib ma freundlich.

Wo genau in Berglen wohnst du?


----------



## Ramboline (5. Mai 2008)

Hat denn einer von euch Infos zu dem armen Jungen der da gestern auf dem Biker X so böse böse auf die Bretter ist?? Weil das sah ja echt garnet gut aus....


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2008)

Das hat mich auch sehr mitgenommen. Hoffe ihm geht es einigermaßen und es sah schlimmer aus als es ist. Wünsche auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


...


----------



## Marina (5. Mai 2008)

sorry, musste ich loswerden^^ (nich wegen dem der gestürzt is. btw was is passiert?)


----------



## Ramboline (6. Mai 2008)

Da hats einen am letzten Step-Down im Biker-X ziemlich zerlegt. Der hat sich volle Lotte das Genick rumgedreht und wurde mit dem Heli abgeholt. Ich war dann iwie ne halbe Stunde lang nicht mehr im Stande vernünftig zu fahren...  sah echt übel aus


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. Mai 2008)

*******,
gute besserung an den jungen!


----------



## Blackhawk (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich fuer den 24.5. zum Fahrtechnikseminar in Bad Wildbad angemeldet. Hat jemand von Euch da schon mal einen Kurs mitgemacht?

Ich war bis jetzt schon 2 oder 3 mal im Bikepark, bin aber fast nur die Freeridestrecken runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2008)

Blackhawk schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mich fuer den 24.5. zum Fahrtechnikseminar in Bad Wildbad angemeldet. Hat jemand von Euch da schon mal einen Kurs mitgemacht?



Jupp, dazu gabs vor ca zwei Wochen schonmal einen Thread.


----------



## butter.cb (6. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Jupp, dazu gabs vor ca zwei Wochen schonmal einen Thread.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330920   Hasch die URL vergessen


----------



## Blackhawk (6. Mai 2008)

Super, danke. Dann poste ich da weiter


----------



## ricktick (6. Mai 2008)

so, wer hat morgen Urlaub/Ferien/Frei und ist da?


----------



## Kailinger (6. Mai 2008)

Hier ich...hätt ich mir heut nicht schon wieder den Haxen zerstört (ausnahmsweise nicht mit den Rädle...). So ein shit!


----------



## Lurnas (6. Mai 2008)

Weiß einer inzwischen genaueres zu dem Jungen? Klingt ja echt ******* :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *S.F.T.* (6. Mai 2008)

würde mich auch interessieren:-(
******* dass sowas passiert


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. Mai 2008)

ich frag mal nächstes wochenende n dieter. der wirds wissen!


----------



## Marina (7. Mai 2008)

lurnas, am sonntag oder montag wieder da?


----------



## Lurnas (8. Mai 2008)

Leider nein, ich geh ja nächste Woche nach Bischofsmais und will ungern wegen nem Schaltauge oder so drauf verzichten 

Aber nachm Urlaub gehts wieder los, wenn ich noch ganz bin


----------



## dh-noob (8. Mai 2008)

morgen vielleicht schon jemand da? habe keine vorlesung und wäre alleine...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. Mai 2008)

bin grad am überlegen ob ich die schule schwänzen soll. ist sowieso grad sinnlos


----------



## dh-noob (8. Mai 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> bin grad am überlegen ob ich die schule schwänzen soll. ist sowieso grad sinnlos


als zukünftiger lehrer kann ich sowas natürlich nicht gut heißen... entschuldigt fehlen wäre da schon etwas anderes 

also falls du dich entscheidest... hier schreiben, pn oder icq oder was weiß ich... allein habe ich halt keine lust...


----------



## Marina (9. Mai 2008)

und? heute also dann in wildbad?
@dh-noob das nehm ich dir jetz übel, dass du ohne mich gehst und am sonntag nach todtnau verschwindest


----------



## dh-noob (9. Mai 2008)

sorry bin nicht hin.. der danger hat sich net gemeldet und allein wollt ich net. werd mal gucken das des am montag klappt


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (9. Mai 2008)

sry dass ich mich nich mehr gemeldet hab. war dann gestern nich mehr am pc.
hab heute lieber ausgeschlafen und bin dann zu nem kumpel zum grillen.
ich hab ja n entschuldigungsbuch. irgendwas kann man da ja immer reinschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (9. Mai 2008)

ja klar passt schon.... also ich habe die kommende woche ganz frei.... denke da werd ich schon mal in den nordschwarzwald fahren^^


----------



## Der_Graf (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo, weiß jemand ob der Schlepplift am Montag offen hat? Weil der ist ja normal soviel ich weiß montags und Dienstags geschlossen, aber könnt doch sein weil Feiertag is oder so...?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (11. Mai 2008)

sonn- und feiertags hat der bikepark immer offen.

angaben wie immer ohne gewähr


----------



## Der_Graf (11. Mai 2008)

cool danke. hab auch angerufen bei der bikestation, die ham auch gemeint dass offen sei. freu


----------



## pfetim (11. Mai 2008)

Bin au am überlegen ob ich morge kommen soll... Welchen DH kan man mit nem 4Crosser fahrn?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (11. Mai 2008)

keinen!

jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder jmd und sagt "man kann alles mit nem 4crosser fahren", ich würde dir aber davon abraten. ist selbst mit massig federweg n mächtiges gehacke


----------



## Marina (11. Mai 2008)

also ich finds toll^^ aber nach 2 abfahrten biste alle^^* aber ich hab im ht au 150mm


----------



## Der_Graf (11. Mai 2008)

geht schon mim hardtail, man kommt halt evtl, kommt drauf an was man kann, nich überall drüber. aber macht trotzdem spass


----------



## Lurnas (11. Mai 2008)

Wenn du eine Herausforderung suchst machts auf jeden Fall mächtig Laune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (11. Mai 2008)

morgen wieder am start, wer kommt?
@ricktick: wieso warst du so schnell weg? hab nur dein auto auf einmal nemme gesehn


----------



## ricktick (11. Mai 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> morgen wieder am start, wer kommt?
> @ricktick: wieso warst du so schnell weg? hab nur dein auto auf einmal nemme gesehn



Wann? Heut?
Hab dich garnicht gesehen.
Werd morgen da ein, aber erst ab nachmittags.
Wer traut sich DH2 zu fahren?


----------



## pfetim (11. Mai 2008)

Ha, Versuchen tu ichs auf jeden fall mal  Einen bin ich schonmal runter. des war der ohne Startrampe. keine ahnung welcher des war. ging aber eigentlich ganz gut. Also ich bin morgen am Start. *LOOK AT FREESMILE.DE*  

sprechts mich an un bringt mir s Downhillen bei, Ich hab bisher noch keinen von euch gesehn 

EDIT: Hab nochmal geschaut. Der Downhill 1 wars damals.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. Mai 2008)

Is der Park auch was für Parkneulinge , wollt da nächstes Wochenende mal hin . Muss man da was beachten oder habt ihr paar Tips auf was man achten muss.

Thanks


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. Mai 2008)

als neuling sind die freeride strecken, 4x, dual und northshore ganz gut.
musst eig nur drauf achten dass du nich im weg rustehst und nicht hinfällst 
sonst gibts eigentlich nix...


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Mai 2008)

Morgen jemand dort? Schlepplift hat ja glaube ich zu, aber für DH brauch man den ja nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styler91 (20. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute,

ich bin am Samstag zur Besuch bei meiner Tante und auch Im Park, aber noch ganz alleine   

Wer von euch düst am Samstag da rum?!  

Gruß styler


----------



## *S.F.T.* (21. Mai 2008)

hi

wer von euch ist donnerstag-samstag in wildbad??komme vllt mal vorbei.
weiß jemand von euch ob es in wildbad regnen wird?


----------



## styler91 (21. Mai 2008)

bin da 

Wetter sollte besser werden!

cheers


----------



## teatimetom (21. Mai 2008)

*S.F.T.* schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch ob es in wildbad regnen wird?



zeimlich warscheindlich scho


----------



## numinisflo (21. Mai 2008)

Bin am Wochenende evtl. auch in Wildbad, da es nichts wird mit dem Gardasee...

Wettervorhersage:

http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000713

Wobei ich da keine Aussage bezüglich der Zuverlässigkeit treffen möchte.


----------



## styler91 (21. Mai 2008)

Als wir das letzte mal in Bikepark gefahren sind stand da auch das es zu 90 % Regnen wird und wir hatten den ganzen Tag Sonne


----------



## Kompostman (22. Mai 2008)

heute war gut! Nicht zu voll und das Wetter hat auch gehalten!


----------



## Pig-Mint (24. Mai 2008)

War am Fr. (gestern) in Wildbad (das lezte mal übrigends), und war vom streckentechnischen Zustand des DH und BX sehr enttäuscht   
Wildbad ist momentan der ungepflegteste Bikepark in dem ich die letzten Jahre war, gepflegt wurde da in letzter Zeit überhaupt nichts


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (25. Mai 2008)

ja stört schon bissel das der dual un dre biker x so ausgelutscht sinn aber macht trotzdem spass


----------



## numinisflo (25. Mai 2008)

War am Freitag auch dort, bin allerdings nur den DH gefahren und fand den Streckenzustand jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm, mir hats Spaß gemacht. Das ist halt Bad Wildbad. 

So wenig Leute habe ich noch nie auf dem DH gesehen, war wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 115359 (25. Mai 2008)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> War am Fr. (gestern) in Wildbad (das lezte mal übrigends), und war vom streckentechnischen Zustand des DH und BX sehr enttäuscht
> Wildbad ist momentan der ungepflegteste Bikepark in dem ich die letzten Jahre war, gepflegt wurde da in letzter Zeit überhaupt nichts



servus

war am Freitag auch da. Ich fand's super. Streckentechnisch war der Park fand ich voll in Ordnung, es gab schon schlechtere zeiten  . 
Bin allerdings von der "nicht ixs DH" (glaube der 2er) auch nicht so begeistert. 
Wetter war auf jeden Fall super  . 
Grüße aus Weissach, Paddy


----------



## styler91 (25. Mai 2008)

DH-Paddy schrieb:


> servus
> 
> war am Freitag auch da. Ich fand's super. Streckentechnisch war der Park fand ich voll in Ordnung, es gab schon schlechtere zeiten  .
> Bin allerdings von der "nicht ixs DH" (glaube der 2er) auch nicht so begeistert.
> ...



Servus,

Ich wahr Samstag zum ersten mal da, war bis auf die zwei Dh´s schwerstenst endtäuscht. War wirklich wenig auf dem DH´s los war witzig  

Cheers


----------



## Lurnas (25. Mai 2008)

So, seit gestern bin ich wieder aus Bischofsmais zurück.
Leider ist mein Zonenschein ein wenig demoliert, heißt es dauert noch ein wenig bis ich wieder nach Wildbad komm 

*Werbung* Bilder gibts bei mir in der Galerie *Werbung*


----------



## styler91 (25. Mai 2008)

JA wollt dich schon im Anderen Forum fragen, wie demoliert?

cheers


----------



## Up&Down (26. Mai 2008)

War heute das erste Mal dieses Jahr in Wildbad. Die Sandstecken sehen alle nicht eben prickelnd aus, der BX geht noch, aber Dualslalom, Übungsparcour und Dirtstrecke sehen ungepflegt aus und waren ausgelutscht (kaum sinnvoll fahrbare Shapes vorhanden).

Tellerlift lief nicht, Schlepplieft blibt immer mal wieder stehen.

Schade, dass da so wenig passiert. Fällt im Vergleich zu Winterberg, wo ich Pfingsten war, doch SEHR stark ab. 

Dafür wars leer, wohl alle in Willingen.


----------



## Sethimus (26. Mai 2008)

wieso soll der tellerlift auch laufen? schonmal ueberlegt wie du damit mim bike hochfahren willst?


----------



## ricktick (26. Mai 2008)

Sethimus schrieb:


> wieso soll der tellerlift auch laufen? schonmal ueberlegt wie du damit mim bike hochfahren willst?



Geht locker, wird ja auch oft gemacht.
Tellerlift einfach beim Liftmann unten anfragen, dann läuft der auch.


----------



## Marina (28. Mai 2008)

so, so, wer is denn sonntag so am start? sind soferns schatzis arm wieder gut geht am sonntag wieder da =) endlich ma die sau richtig einreiten


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Mai 2008)

ich komm vllt am samstag mit fotomann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (28. Mai 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> so, so, wer is denn sonntag so am start? sind soferns schatzis arm wieder gut geht am sonntag wieder da =) endlich ma die sau richtig einreiten



Eindeutig zweideutig


----------



## ricktick (29. Mai 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Eindeutig zweideutig



HAHA


----------



## FrankenRider (29. Mai 2008)

Hi ihr!

Ich hatte für Samstag vor, meinen ersten Ausflug in einen "richtigen" Bikepark, also nach Bad Wildbad zu machen. Erster deshalb, da ich zwar seit einiger Zeit Mtb fahre, aber erst so seit 1,5 Jahre am abwärtsorientierten fahren Gefallen gefunden habe. Bisher war ich nur am Bikepark am Ochsenkopf, im Fichtelgebirge (Norden Bayerns), sofern man das so nennen kann und das einem hier was sagt (nehm ich mal nicht an, oder? *g*). Jedenfalls da ich nun hier studier wollt ich mal die Chance nutzen und kucken wie so ein richtiger Bikepark aussieht und euch um ein paar Tips speziell für Bad Wildbad bitten.
Solche Dinge, dass man möglichst nicht mitten auf der Strecke anhält sondern zur Seite geht, dürft ihr vorraussetzen, aber was sollte ich denn sonst noch so wissen, um mir nicht lauter "Freunde" zu machen? Was mich interessieren würde, wäre auch, ob man die größeren Sprünge umfahren kann, da ich vor allem da, also sprungtechnisch noch ein Angsthase bin *g* Ich hoffe allerdings auch etwas lernen zu können, und möchte mich gerne verbessern.
Mein Radl ist n 05er Switch mit einer MZ All Mountain1. Hat also vorne&hinten 150mm Fw, bin da sicher im unteren Feld, aber wenn man keine Rennen mitfahren will, müsste das schon taugen, was meint ihr?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten!!

P.S.: Die Site zum Bikepark und Lift habe ich bereits gefunden, mich würden eher eure Tips interessieren, was evtl besonders schwierig ist in Bad wildbad, ob sichs gar nicht lohnt hinzufahren usw usf...


----------



## Koeni (30. Mai 2008)

150mm gehen auf jeden Fall klar.

Viele sagen, dass Wildbad nicht schwer zu fahren ist. Die vergessen aber oft, wie sie auf der Strecke standen, als sie selber das erste Mal da waren.
Ich hab die Strecke damals (das war 2000) für unfahrbar gehalten.
Und wenn ich am Anfang der Saison oben stehe, hab ich immernoch gut Respekt vor der ersten Fahrt.

Wenn Du also wegen den Downhills hinfährst, mach Dich auf 2 schwere Strecken gefasst.
Es gibt aber auch noch Freeride, BikerX und Dualslalom. Die kann man eigentlich recht locker bewältigen.


----------



## Marina (30. Mai 2008)

da hat er wohl recht, doch das "unfahrbar" ist eigentlich nur ne üerzeugungsfrage, schnapp dir jemand (beispielsweise den danger-deluxe, ein ganz lieber kerl^^) der sich dort auskennt und lass dir von ihm die strecken zeigen u wo der einfachste weg lang geht, dann is das alles kein problem.


----------



## Der_Graf (30. Mai 2008)

noch ein tipp für wildbad, weiß nich wie das in den andern parks is aber n ca. 10 cm langes stück schlauch über die sattelstütze bis nach oben ziehn hilft schon enorm beim lift fahrn, und wenn dir dein lenker wichtig is den rechts auch mit bisschen schlauch abdecken, wegen lift. sofern du überhaupt den schlepplift benutzst;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (30. Mai 2008)

oder du klemmst dir die stange wie beim skifahrn untern hintern, schont sattelstütze udn lenker 
(mach ich seit ich am ht n goldenen lenker hab  )


----------



## Deleted 115359 (30. Mai 2008)

Servus FrankenRider
Hey, mach dir wegen Wildbad mal keine Sorgen. 
Mein erster Bikepark-Besuch war auch in Wildbad. Den IXS-DH kommst auf jeden Fall runter. Die ersten paar Male sind zwar ziemlich anspruchsvoll aber es geht. Sprungtechnisch kannst du alles umfahren. Bei der Strecke ansich ist das etwas anderes. Ziemlich oben beginnt ein Steinfeld, durchdas du durch musst
(Wer sein Bike liebt, der schiebt  ). Danach geht es ein wenig einfacher weiter. Auf jeden fall erwarten dich 2 sehr anspruchsvolle Downhills. Kannst dich also schon mal freuen...  . Ansonsten, wie Marina gesagt hat, schnapp dir einfach jemanden der die Strecke kennt und dir die besten Lines zeigt. 
Viel Spaß
Gruß Paddy


----------



## styler91 (30. Mai 2008)

DH-Paddy schrieb:


> Bei der Strecke ansich ist das etwas anderes...
> Gruß Paddy



Nicht nur auf dem Downhill!  

cheers


----------



## dh-noob (30. Mai 2008)

war heut da. war übelst ausgewaschen da es gestern abend dort nen kleinen hurricane gab. heute wurde die liftspur gerichtet. auf dem dh liegt ordentlich geröll, aber habe mit dem arbeiter geredet, der meinte das morgen der dh mal etwas gecleant wird. heut hats ordentlich geballert


----------



## timson (3. Juni 2008)

Wer hat bock morgen oder Donnerstag in Wildbad zu schreddern?!
War dort vor zwei Wochen das Erste mal und hab Blut geleckt...

Ist echt genial dort!


----------



## Deleted 115359 (4. Juni 2008)

Hey timson
Shit,..........
Wär sofort dabei, könntest mir ja ne Entschuldigung für
die Schule schreiben  . 
Viel Spaß dann  

Gruß paddy


----------



## ricktick (4. Juni 2008)

Bin morgen nachmittag da.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (9. Juni 2008)

im 4x wurde wieder viel ausgebessert.
ist gerade richtig gut zu fahren. auf dem downhill war am SA immernoch voll das gebolze.

kleiner eindruck vom SA:


----------



## dirtdriver (9. Juni 2008)

ich will auch endlich wieder biken werde dieses wek. vorbei schauen hoffe das wetter spielt mit...
starkes pic...
hoffe der biker x fährt sich auch so   wie des bild aussieht


----------



## Lurnas (19. Juni 2008)

Morgen bekomm ich mein Bike wieder  

Wer ist am Samstag in Wildbad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *S.F.T.* (19. Juni 2008)

höchstwarscheinlihch ich und Beat-Bug


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Juni 2008)

ich bin event. auch da am sa...


----------



## Publisher (21. Juni 2008)

hiho Jungs und Mädels,

ich fahre gleich nach Bad Wildbad und wollte euch fragen wie streng die mit
dem tragen von Protectoren sind? Helm,Knie,Ellbogen verstehe ich ja aber muss  das mit der Brust und Rücken unbedingt sein?


----------



## *S.F.T.* (21. Juni 2008)

ja das muss sein!!
wenn du biker-x fährst wirst du sofort gewarnt!
wenn du dich dann nochmal blicken lässt kanns sein dass du problme bekommst!
wenn du nur mit der bergbahn fährst weiss ich nicht ob da auch jemand was sagt...kann aber durchaus sein!
du kannst brust und rückenpanzer auch im shop leihen falls du keine besitzt!
safty first

viel spaß beim biken


----------



## Lurnas (21. Juni 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil finde Rücken und Brust um einiges wichtiger als Ellbogen Schützer..
Ich finde es gut, dass aufgepasst wird!

PS: Grad aus Wildbad zurück! War geil!


----------



## Publisher (21. Juni 2008)

Oh mein Gott war das geil heute,

als erstes nehme ich alles zurück, in Wildbad käme ich nie wieder auf die Idee ohne volle lotte Protectoren zu fahren !!!! Ich hatte zwei derbe faceplant  

Aber das geilste war mein Kollege! Hatte sich gestern Abend schon drüber beschwert dass seine Shimanokurbel sich löst. In Wildbad hat er dann erkannt dass die Sicherung fehlt. Im Bike-Shop konnten sie uns auch nicht weiterhelfen. Da er kein Geld für ein Leihrad hatte, zudem schon vor Ort, is er halt mit loser Kurbel gefahrn!!!  Soweit so gut! Dann war da noch ein Hardtailfahrer mit nur einer Bremse der sich schulterzuckend DH2 runtergestürzt hat. Der fuhr zufällig auf der 4Cross-strecke meinem Kollegen hinterher  und beobachtete wie die Kurbel bei einem richtig hohen Sprung sich von Dannen machte und mein koreanischer Kamikaze auf den Nüssen landete. Der meinte nur "AAAlllter Du kannst doch nich mit loser Kurbel im Bike-Park rumeiern!" 
Naja, wie man sieht in Wildbad gibt es immer was zu erleben. 

Gruß Publisher


----------



## *S.F.T.* (21. Juni 2008)

Lool


----------



## carmin (21. Juni 2008)

Also eher noch mehr Protektoren...


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Abend,
würd auch mal gern mit, wo trefft ihr euch immer? Genauer Ort oder trefft ihr euch mehr oder weniger nur durch Zufall? Erfahrung hab ich auch. Könnt ja mal posten.
Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (22. Juni 2008)

Gestern war echt der Hammer! 
Leider mussten wir früher gehn, weil die Bremse meines Kumpels den Geist aufgegeben hat..

Also meiner Erfahrung nach trifft man sich mehr durch Zufall im Park, da ohnehin meistens nicht so viel los ist.


----------



## Lurnas (22. Juni 2008)

Haben gestern ein wenig aufm DH1 gefilmt:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/26336/


----------



## Marina (22. Juni 2008)

och so die grüppchen treffen sich so, aber alle hier im forum siehste dort so oder so irgendwann und erkennst sie auch


----------



## Lurnas (23. Juni 2008)

So wies aussieht ist der iXS Cup doch auf dem iXS DH!

Sagt zumindest http://www.radsportakademie.de/ixsgermandownhill2008/html/strecken.htm
und die Verantwortlichen auf meine Email...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. Juni 2008)

gut so!


----------



## Lurnas (23. Juni 2008)

Aber hallo!! Jetzt trainier ich seit ich Downhill fahr auf dem iXS DH, dann will ich bitte auch ein Rennen dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (24. Juni 2008)

mal schauen wie der drop diesmal gesteckt wird, hoffentlich nich wieder links -.-


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (24. Juni 2008)

hoffentlich ist der balkon rechts offen


----------



## Marina (24. Juni 2008)

jaaaa^^ dann muss ich den ja sogar ma trainieren, oh nein^^
@danger: leistest mir seelischen beistand?^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (24. Juni 2008)

pff seelischen beistand...
ich fahr einfach hinter dir und jag dich runter. hat in winterberg ja auch geklappt!


----------



## Lurnas (24. Juni 2008)

Jag mich bitte auch gleich mit runter


----------



## *S.F.T.* (24. Juni 2008)

ist die IXS DH die strecke, die mit dem Holzturm da beginnt??
danach kommen dann 3 kleine doubles


----------



## Lurnas (24. Juni 2008)

Inzwischen fangen beide mit dem Holzturm an, früher nur der iXS DH.
Der iXS DH ist insgesamt schneller und hat mehr Sprünge, ist der mit dem großen Balkondrop.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (24. Juni 2008)

der ixs dh ist der, wo man nach der holzrampe geradeaus übern weg fährt.
bei dem anderen biegt man auf höhe des weges rechts ab...


----------



## *S.F.T.* (24. Juni 2008)

ah vielen dank!
haben sie den holzturm bei der nicht ixs dh anfang dieses jahres gebaut?

als ich ende letzten jahres dort war habe ich nur bei der ixs dh so nen startturm gesehn


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (24. Juni 2008)

es gibt nur einen holzturm, von dem beide DHs starten. ca. 100m nach dem holzturm kann man links in den "nicht IXS DH" einbiegen. Wenn du geradeaus fährst ist alles wie gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (24. Juni 2008)

woah I need dh 
und was mach ich am sonntag? 4x-rennen fahren, oh man^^ bin voll unmotiviert^^*
aber nächsten sonntag endlich wieder


----------



## Sethimus (25. Juni 2008)

gibts dann den alten einstieg zum nicht-ixs downhill noch?


----------



## Lurnas (25. Juni 2008)

War ja eigentlich kein richtiger Einstieg, sondern ging direkt vom Weg los.
Über den Weg führt die neue Streckenführung aber auch!

@Marina:
Wo fährst denn mit??


----------



## Marina (25. Juni 2008)

großheppach 4x


----------



## Solid_Wildbad (28. Juni 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> ja wildbad mit ht is hart, wenn nich wirklich voll durchtrainiert bist, ich bin da ja eh bissl schwächer als ihr, also meine handgelenke konnt ich nachm tag mitm ht auch wegschmeißen...
> btw wer is alles sonntag in wildbad?


....


----------



## Marina (29. Juni 2008)

what?


----------



## Lurnas (30. Juni 2008)

das hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## Marina (30. Juni 2008)

hab den text davor nich gesehn^^* hab ich etwa unrecht?!
lurnas, wann biste wieder in wildbad? ich endlich, endlich, ENDLICH am sonntag wieder^^


----------



## Lurnas (30. Juni 2008)

Also im Moment ist meine Hinterradachse kaputt, aber wenn ich Glück hab und sie diese Woche noch kommt bin ich am Samstag wieder da! Wie ist es eigentlich Sonntags mit der Bahn? Kommt man da auch hin?

Wie wars Rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (30. Juni 2008)

Lurnas schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich Sonntags mit der Bahn? Kommt man da auch hin?


Klar, jeden Tag...

ZB Stuttgart--Pforzheim 9:00--9:29 und Pforzheim--WB 9:47--10:18.
Wenn noch Platz is


----------



## Marina (30. Juni 2008)

klar, zug geht immer gut, völlig egal wann. ach, ich war nich beim rennen^^


----------



## Lurnas (1. Juli 2008)

Naja, Samstag ist mir trotzdem lieber, Sonntag is immer sooo voll


----------



## Marina (1. Juli 2008)

ach quatsch, laber doch ned^^
sonntag bin ich da, is des kein grund?


----------



## Lurnas (1. Juli 2008)

Samstag bin ich da, ist DAS kein Grund?! 

Naja, so wies aussieht bekomm ich meine Achse eh nicht bis zum Wochenende


----------



## Marina (1. Juli 2008)

tja, weißte manche sin schon groooß und müssen arbeiten gehn 
dann eben nächstes mal =)
sonst wer am sonntag da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (1. Juli 2008)

Ich bin größer als du 
Vielleicht klappts ja doch, mal schaun..


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. Juli 2008)

war heute, schon wieder ne felge kaputt -.-


----------



## Lurnas (2. Juli 2008)

Wars heute nicht ein bissl arg warm? 
Ja Wildbad fordert so seine Opfer.. Jedes Mal, das ich bis jetzt dort war, ist entweder bei
mir oder bei einem von meinen Kumpels was kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Marina (2. Juli 2008)

aaaach, ihr seid doch alle doof^^ ihr macht alle was falsch


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. Juli 2008)

zu schnell fahren?


----------



## Lurnas (3. Juli 2008)

wahrscheinlich...


----------



## Marina (3. Juli 2008)

siiiiehste, mehr chillen^^


----------



## carmin (4. Juli 2008)

Sagt mal, gibts diese Ansage in der Bergbahn, wie viele tolle Radwege es auf dem Sommerberg gebe, schon länger?  Ist ja interessant, das einmal anzuhören, aber den ganzen Tag lang...  So kann man auch Biker loswerden


----------



## teatimetom (4. Juli 2008)

nett


----------



## Lurnas (6. Juli 2008)

Als ich das letzte Mal war, gabs diese Ansage noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (6. Juli 2008)

wow, die dh is ja gerichtet, war heute ja ganz verdutzt^^
jetz kann man wieder fahren, juhu


----------



## Lurnas (6. Juli 2008)

was wurde gemacht??


----------



## SiK (7. Juli 2008)

Hey,

fährt jemand am Mittwoch/Donnerstag nach WB? Wetter soll ja ganz gut bleiben!

Schöne Grüße aus Heidelberg!


----------



## Marina (7. Juli 2008)

die ganzen unnötigen steine weggehauen die so übel raus standen udn aufgefüllt an einigen stellen, echt top!


----------



## Lurnas (8. Juli 2008)

Klingt doch gut! Mal schaun ob ich vorm Rennen nochmal hin komm..


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. Juli 2008)

vielleicht komm ich am wochenende falls mein neuer rahmen da ist...


----------



## *S.F.T.* (8. Juli 2008)

hi

lese grad vom rennen....
ich wüde dieses jahr auch gerne in wildbad mitfahren!
kann mir mal jemand ganz genau erklären was ich jetzt tun muss ausser auf der srecke trainieren??
bin 14 und hatte noch nie was mit nem DH rennen zutun.
wie viele fahren überhaupt in meinem alter mit??


----------



## random_guy (8. Juli 2008)

traumhaft wärs, wenn mein "lieblingsstein" nach der neuen holzrampe mitten in der anfahrt auf den steinsprung auch weg wär


----------



## Lurnas (8. Juli 2008)

@Danger-Deluxe: Was denn für ein neuer Rahmen?

@*S.F.T*: Ist für mich auch das erste Rennen, ich bin 16 und damit auch in deiner Altersklasse und hab auch bis auf den groben Ablauf keine Ahnung was mich erwartet 

@random_guy: Ja der Stein ist toll, vorallem wenn man ihn bei der letzten Abfahrt mit wenig Kraft vergisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. Juli 2008)

2009er pudel dh.

"der stein" passt nicht so... plural wär schon eher angesagt weil alles nach der schwalbekurve bis nachm gangbang total das gebolze ist.


----------



## Marina (8. Juli 2008)

geht wieder  besagter stolperstein ist gekürzt!
was aber nichts daran ändert, dass die holzrampe bullshit is, da steckts einen immernoch ganz schön in boden... naja die zeit und witterung wird die rampe wohl hoffentlich bald von uns nehmen


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. Juli 2008)

ich mag die -.-


----------



## Marina (8. Juli 2008)

nich dein ernst? vorher wars viiiiel geiler!! da bemüht man sich ne gute neue line zu bauen bzw ne uuuralte wieder aufleben zu lassen und dann wird ihr knackpunkt zugebaut -.-


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. Juli 2008)

-.-


----------



## *S.F.T.* (8. Juli 2008)

@Lurnas
hast du dich den i-wo angemeldet??auf der homepage von ixs?!
oder muss man das nicht??ich hab noch nichts unternommen.

wäre nett wenn uns mal jemand sagen würde was zu tun ist!

danke im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (8. Juli 2008)

gaaaaaaanz ruhig, die anmeldung kommt ca 6-8wochen vor dem rennen bei www.ixsdownhillcup.com online und dann kannste dich anmelden, schaust halt regelmäßig nach, wann se kommt.
bin noch am überlegen ob ich mitfahre... entscheid ich spontan =)


----------



## *S.F.T.* (8. Juli 2008)

ah vielen dank lurnas!
muss man sich dann beeilen wenn die anmeldung online is oder kann man sich auch zeit lassen bis 2 tage vor dem rennen??kann ja sein dass nur bergrent viele mitfahren können oder so..


----------



## Marina (8. Juli 2008)

ach, ich bin lurnas, cool^^
solltest dich schon gleich anmelden, wenn die anmeldung da ist, die nachfrage nach ixs-rennen ist meist doch sehr hoch, für wildbad sicher nicht so hoch wie für winterberg, aber nach stätestens 2 tagen wird die anmeldung ebenfalls wieder voll sein. also schau regelmäßig nach und meld dich an sobald es geht!


----------



## *S.F.T.* (8. Juli 2008)

oh sorry^^...bin bissl verpeiltxD

und nochmal danke MARINA;-)
die startgebühr muss man automatisch zahlen sobald man sich angemeldet hat oder??


----------



## Marina (8. Juli 2008)

genau, kriegst ne email wo dann alles drin steht, nur keine bange, das is alles ned so wild =)


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. Juli 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> bin noch am überlegen ob ich mitfahre... entscheid ich spontan =)


----------



## Nerve89 (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahr im moment nur CC und würde aber mal gern so richtig downhillen 
würde gern mal nach wildbad und mir dort ein gescheites DH bike ausleihen.
Ist wildbad auch für anfänger geeignet? oder wo könnte ich villt sonst mal hin in der nähe von Stuggi?

MfG Philipp


----------



## Lurnas (13. Juli 2008)

Hi,

du kannst dir zwar in Wildbad ein Bike leihen, aber für einen kompletten Anfänger ist es meiner Meinung nach nichts!
Als ich das erste Mal dort war (zugegebenerweise auch mit einem Hardtail) habe ich mehr geschoben als ich gefahren bin und das obwohl ich da schon seit ein paar Monaten zuhause im Wald "Downhill" (eher schnell die Singletrails) gefahren bin.

Allerdings hatte ich in Wildbad trotzdem meinen Spaß, es gibt ja auch noch die 4x Strecke und die beiden Freerides, die kommst du auch als Anfänger gut runter und den DH schaffst du auch mit ein bisschen Übung und Biss .

Sonst gibts in der Nähe von Stuttgart noch Todtnau, auch im Schwarzwald, da war ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## *S.F.T.* (13. Juli 2008)

also die downhillstrecke in todtnau ist für "anfänger" auch nicht so geeignet.obwohl sies viel eher ist als wildbad.
in todtnau kann man auch den wildride fahren der meinermeinung nach auch viel spaß macht und von (fast) jedem fahrbar ist!!


----------



## Hanussen (13. Juli 2008)

Hi,
habe mir überlegt, mich eventuell auch zum Rennen Ende September anzumelden.
Bin die Strecke zwar erst ein paarmal gefahren, komme aber ganz gut damit zurecht - Hardtail wohlgemerkt. Nur kräftemäßig hapert es noch etwas, weswegen ich bisher noch nicht in vollem Tempo und ohne ein-zweimal anzuhalten runtergekommen bin. Deshalb habe ich absolut keine Ahnung, wie lang ich selbst brauche und was für Hardtailer eine gute Zeit darstellt.
Auf welchen Zeitenbereich muss ich hintrainieren um nicht als letzter anzukommen?
Danke schonmal.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Juli 2008)

du kannst bei www.ixsdownhillcup.com die ergebnisse und zeiten der letzten paar jahre anschaun. dürfte dir nen überblick verschaffen


----------



## Hanussen (13. Juli 2008)

Sauber, Danke. Hätte ich auch selbst draufkommen können...
Letztes Jahr sind also nur 9 Fahrer gestartet?!
Wäre es ja nicht schwer gewesen unter die Top10 zu kommen 
Ich sehe hier den Marcus Klausmann bei 3:22 min. Nur mal so aus Interesse, gehts noch schneller? Wo liegt der Rekord?


----------



## driver79 (13. Juli 2008)

wobei das ziel im kurpark war...

2005 beim king of bikepark war das ziel ja weiter oben, auf der immer befahrbaren strecke, somit sollte man die zeiten zum vergleich nehmen.

hier mal die erste seite der ergebnisse:


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Juli 2008)

weiß ich nicht genau, aber sehr viel schneller geht kaum. da bräuchte man dann warscheinlich schon einen top 5 fahrer wie kovarik, peaty oder so.
es kann sogar sein, dass das der rekord ist. glaub ich aber nicht


----------



## Hanussen (13. Juli 2008)

OK, Danke.
Diese Zeiten kann man also mit der aktuellen Strecke (Ende dann einfach an der Straße im Ort) vergleichen?
Dann werde ich mal trainieren


----------



## driver79 (13. Juli 2008)

eher, würd ich sagen, da sich die strecke im vergleich zu 2005 geändert hat. 

ziel war etwas weiter oben, nach der letzten holzrampe/brücke, rechtsanlieger und dann wars in der mitte der geraden.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Juli 2008)

ist also über ne halbe minute kürzer als letztes jahr


----------



## Marina (20. Juli 2008)

der rekord liegt unter den 3:22, aber über 3. müsste man nochmal nachhaken =)
aber arg viel schneller gehts nicht mehr, nein.


----------



## Marina (21. Juli 2008)

wer ist am sonntag alles am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMountain86 (28. Juli 2008)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag hatte ich die Ehre, mich zum ersten Male im Bikepark von Bad Wildbad umsehen. Bisher hatte ich immer gedacht, da brauchst erst gar nicht hingehen, da fahren sowieso nur lauter Cracks umher. Dieses Vorurteil wurde wohl gleich am Anfang über den Haufen geworfen, als wir noch im Bikeshop unsere Tageskarte gekauft hatten und draussen sich die Teilnehmer für den Tageskurs getroffen hatten.
> 
> Am besten hat mir der Biker-X gefallen. Je öfters ich da gefahren bin, desto mehr Spass hat er mir gemacht. Nett fand ich auch den Kärcher Freeridestrecke mit dem Double und den paar netten Schanzen. Leider war die Strecke vom Regen etwas ausgewaschen. Dazu kam noch das Glück, das ein paar irre Wanderer urplötzlich mitten auf der Strecke aufgetaucht sind. Können die die Schilder nicht lesen?? Da steht irgendwas mit "Lebensgefahr" für Fussgänger !!
> 
> ...




kann es nciht empfehlen mit der bahn nach wildbad zu fahren. da musst erst mit dem interegio nach pforzheim und dann mit dem bimmelbähnchen nach wildbad. der haken an der sache...es dauert viiiel zu lange, da die bahn alle 5m hält. also lieber mit dem auto hinfahren.


----------



## jooonas (28. Juli 2008)

ich möchte eigentlich diese woche auch das erste mal nach wildbad.
muss halt alles leihen, da ich normal nur cc fahre.
mal schauen ob ich überhaupt runterkomme ^^


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Juli 2008)

Runter kommst Du auf jedenfall ..stürzen wirst Du auch auf jedenfall...und schieben wirst Du die ersten male ebenfalls im mittleren Stück...aber auf jedenfall machts auch verdammt viel Spaß.

Kleiner Tipp fahre nicht alleine runter...


----------



## Stiernacken (28. Juli 2008)

ich hab meinen kaputten Arm so langsam wieder auskuriert. Werd demnächst auch wieder am Start sein. Und dann mein neues Kona mal die Strecke runterprügeln *hrr hrr* des wird n Spaß


----------



## BigMountain86 (29. Juli 2008)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Runter kommst Du auf jedenfall ..stürzen wirst Du auch auf jedenfall...und schieben wirst Du die ersten male ebenfalls im mittleren Stück...aber auf jedenfall machts auch verdammt viel Spaß.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp fahre nicht alleine runter...



jetzt hauste aber nägel rein. war letzte saison mit nem kumpel von mir dort. der saß davor auch noch nie aufm nem downhillbike und der hat es auch geschafft.
war zwar überglücklich das er unten war und es blieb auch bei einer dh abfahrt, aber sie is auf jeden fall machbar.
aber das er nich alleine fahren soll, ist gar keine so schlecht idee


----------



## BigMountain86 (29. Juli 2008)

achso...ist am donnerstag jemand in bad wildbad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. Juli 2008)

letzte saison sah der downhill im mittleren teil auch ncoh total anders aus...


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Juli 2008)

@ BigMountain 86

warst Du in letzter Zeit schon mal wieder auf der DH ???

Ich kann nur für mich sagen, als ich die DH dieses Jahr das erste mal runter bin ( und das ist noch gar nicht solange her  ) war das mittlere Stück für mich teilweise kaum fahrbar...aber es gibt ja bestimmt talentiertere Biker als mich, welche die DH beim ersten mal problemlos schaffen


----------



## BigMountain86 (31. Juli 2008)

ich war erst heute wieder aufm dh in bad wildbad.
das steinstück im oberen teil ist schon sehr heftig, aber nach ein paar mal fahren finden sich einige linien die absolut fahrbar sind.
by the way...der bikerx sieht zu zeit leider unter aller kanone aus, da es montag dort stark geregnet hat.
die haben jetzt mit kies die löcher aufgefüllt, nur leider ist man überall nur noch am rutschen und der kies bremst so sehr, das es einem das rad verzieht oder man nciht mehr genug schwung für die sprünge hat.


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Juli 2008)

Oh je das hört sich ja gar nicht gut...aber halt typisch bad wildbad...ungepflegt. Als ich das letzte mal dort war waren die Wasserrinnen im Biker x schon heftig und wenns jetzt noch schlimmer ist...na ja macht aber trotzdem viel Spaß dort ein bisschen herum zu hüpfen  bin auch bald wieder dort


----------



## Geißlein (31. Juli 2008)

BigMountain86 schrieb:


> by the way...der bikerx sieht zu zeit leider unter aller kanone aus, da es montag dort stark geregnet hat.
> die haben jetzt mit kies die löcher aufgefüllt, nur leider ist man überall nur noch am rutschen und der kies bremst so sehr, das es einem das rad verzieht oder man nciht mehr genug schwung für die sprünge hat.



Wenn's besser gepflegt wäre, wäre es nicht Wildbad 

Jedenfalls rottet der Park ordentlich vor sich hin.


----------



## BigMountain86 (1. August 2008)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Wenn's besser gepflegt wäre, wäre es nicht Wildbad
> 
> Jedenfalls rottet der Park ordentlich vor sich hin.



na ja, letzte woche haben se mal die bikerx ordentlich ausgekehrt und man hatte guten grip...sind auch schon dabei wieder alles auszubessern. aber muss dir recht geben, wildbad ist nciht sonderlich gepflegt. nur der dh wird ordentlich in stand gehalten wegen des ixs cups


----------



## Stiernacken (1. August 2008)

wegen des ixs cups.. halt ich auch für n gerücht. ich weiß0 ja nicht mal sicher, auf welcher DH streche der cup dieses jahr stattfindet? jedenfalls, n bissl langfsam machen, dann kommt man überall auf anhieb heile runter


----------



## random_guy (1. August 2008)

weiß hier jemand wie es grad aussieht in bwb, insbesondere aufm dh? haben die gewitter in letzter zeit die strecke arg mitgenommen?


----------



## slayerrider (1. August 2008)

wie schon erwähnt Wildbad ist immer!!! stark mitgenommen.


----------



## BigMountain86 (1. August 2008)

Stiernacken schrieb:


> wegen des ixs cups.. halt ich auch für n gerücht. ich weiß0 ja nicht mal sicher, auf welcher DH streche der cup dieses jahr stattfindet? jedenfalls, n bissl langfsam machen, dann kommt man überall auf anhieb heile runter



das finale des ixs cups germany findet auf jeden fall in bad wildbad statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (1. August 2008)

er meinte ob auf der alten doer der neuen gefahren wird und es wird auf der neuen strecke gefahren.
aber was stellt irh euch eigentlich alle so an? fahrt ihr rennrad oder mountainbike? is ja furchtbar hier -.-
@bigmountain: von DIR hätt ich sowas ja ned erwartet^^


----------



## BigMountain86 (2. August 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> @bigmountain: von DIR hätt ich sowas ja ned erwartet^^



tss...


----------



## BigMountain86 (2. August 2008)

whatever...die strecke ist zwar anspruchsvoll, aber absolut machbar! bin gespannt wie sie dann fürs rennen gesteckt bzw. hergerichtet oder umgebaut wird.


----------



## LautSprecher (2. August 2008)

BigMountain86 schrieb:


> whatever...die strecke ist zwar anspruchsvoll, aber absolut machbar! bin gespannt wie sie dann fürs rennen gesteckt bzw. hergerichtet oder umgebaut wird.



Gehst du hin?


----------



## Marina (2. August 2008)

klarooooo  hab ihn gezwungen *nihahaha*
werde die streckensteckung versuchen positiv zu beeinflussen beim bauen^^


----------



## Nightfly.666 (2. August 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu in Stuttgart und hätte auch Lust da mal hinzugehen. 
Ich habe ein 12 Jahre altes Serotta, und bin die letzten 5 Jahre nicht so viel MTB gefahren. Mehr Rennrad und Radkurier. Ich würd es mir einfach mal gerne anschauen und wieder mit Biken anfangen (auch mit neuem Bike dann). Kann ich mich da einfach mal bei Euch einklinken?
Wann geht Ihr das nächste Mal?
Danke für Info !


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (4. August 2008)

Stiernacken schrieb:


> wegen des ixs cups.. halt ich auch für n gerücht. ich weiß ja nicht mal sicher, auf welcher DH streche der cup dieses jahr stattfindet?



man weiß schon lange auf welcher strecke der ixs cup ausgetragen wird. nur wurde es noch nicht so richtig öffentlich gemacht. es wird jetzt schon einiges getan, man muss nur die augen aufmachen. in wildbad ist es halt etwas schwerer und langsamer.
deswegen einfach mal abwarten, bis zum rennen ist es ja noch ne weile...


----------



## random_guy (4. August 2008)

also ich komme jetzt ja schon seit 5 jahren nach wildbad, aber so was wie letztes wochenende habe ich wirklich noch nie erlebt. der zustand vom neuen dh ist mittlerweile echt jenseits von gut und bÃ¶se... 
das stÃ¼ck zwischen schwalbekurve und steinsprung ist einfach ne frechheit, da rumpelts und schepperts nur und alles liegt voller losem gerÃ¶ll. die anfahrt auf den sprung selber von der palette runter ist schlicht lebensgefÃ¤hrlich mit dem ganzen geraffel, was da so rumsteht und liegt. 
die landung von dem kleinen drop in dem abschnitt nach dem gangbang bestand nur aus losem, rutschigem erdreich, da hats mich auf der ersten abfahrt gleich mal hingelassen, weil ich ohne vorher ankucken runter bin, vor 5 wochen war da ja noch alles bestens. auÃerdem haben die da jetzt nen tollen graben reingemacht, dass man bei zu geringer geschwindigkeit zumindest mit dem hinterad im flachen landet, danke  
im letzten abschnitt, da wo frÃ¼her die palette war zwischen den bÃ¤umen, steht einfach so mittendrin ein pfosten raus, sicher 30 cm hoch, wohl ein rest von der palette, die rausgerissen wurde, ohne was neues hinzubauen. was soll denn bitte so was? 
versteht mich nicht falsch, ich weiÃ dass das eine dh-strecke ist, und bisher hats auch immer noch gepasst so einigermaÃen. aber irgendwann
kommt der punkt, an dem es einfach zu viel wird. zum einen machts dann keinen spass mehr, zum anderen wirds teilweise auch einfach unnÃ¶tig gefÃ¤hrlich. fÃ¼r die 24 â¬, die man fÃ¼r die liftkarte abdrÃ¼ckt, kann man durchaus ein mindestmaÃ an streckenpflege erwarten, aber was da passiert ist echt ne frechheit. wo geht das ganze geld denn hin? wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann gabs ne grundsanierung, was die strecke echt wieder bitter nÃ¶tig hÃ¤tte, das letzte mal vor x jahren vor nem rennen (das jahr, in dem die zwei neuen sprÃ¼nge ganz oben reingebaut wurden?). seither wurde nur noch mehr schlecht als recht rumgeflickt. ich habe auch den eindruck, dass sich das mittlerweile massiv in den besucherzahlen niederschlÃ¤gt. die ganzen male, die ich dieses jahr da war, waren nie mehr als ne gute hand voll leute da. wÃ¤re wildbad nicht der nÃ¤chstgelegene bikepark fÃ¼r mich und wÃ¼rde mir die strecke an sich nicht so gut gefallen, ich weiÃ nicht, ob ich mir das noch mal antun wÃ¼rde.


----------



## dirtdriver (4. August 2008)

ich fasse mich kurz da hat der random voll kommen reht wo geht das geld hin........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (4. August 2008)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen die letzten male als ich dort war, waren höchstens 10 -15 biker da. Die DH sind davon max. 3 gefahren der Rest Biker x


----------



## Marina (4. August 2008)

das mit dem pfosten is wahr, der rest der strecke, ja gut ok, sie is halt wie sie is, ich erwarte eigentlich auch mehr streckenpflege, diese schöne holzrampe nach der schwalbekurve vor dem steiunsprung war unnötig und ist der letzte müll --> richtig, finde ich auch, gehört rausgerissen. 
trotz allem muss ich ja wie immer sagen, dass wenn man eine beschwerde hat, diese doch bitte nicht im forum sondern direkt bei der stada ablässt, denn hier "im stillen" zu meckern bringt ja schließlich auch keinen weiter 
das das geld bei der stada irgendwo anders verschwindet ist auch klar, streckenpflege is da nich besonders angesagt. ich betreibe dort auch mehr wie genug streckenpflege, auch wenn man das vielleicht nicht sieht -.- aber wenn wir als saisonkartenbesitzer, die dort ständig sind, nicht ab und zu was machen würden, würde es noch schlimmer aussehen...
vor dem rennen wird wieder gebaut werden, diesmal werden 2 tage investiert, ich werde vermutlich selbst wieder anwesend sein und erneut versuchen die streckensteckung positiv zu beeinflussen =) denke doch letztes jahr war die strecke zum rennen mehr als ok. fakt ist, die stada will ncihts investieren, aus diesem grund richtet euch doch alle schön an die, lasst so richtig die sau raus und beschwert euch, dann tut sich vielleicht auch was.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (4. August 2008)

steht schon ein termin fest?
wenn ja könnte man den ja hier veröffentlichen dass mal ein paar mehr helfer aufkreuzen als sonst.
ich bin auf jeden fall dabei wenn ich zeit hab (und wenn kein rennen is, hab ich zeit)


----------



## Pig-Mint (4. August 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> trotz allem muss ich ja wie immer sagen, dass wenn man eine beschwerde hat, diese doch bitte nicht im forum sondern direkt bei der stada ablässt, denn hier "im stillen" zu meckern bringt ja schließlich auch keinen weiter



Man animiert aber Biker dazu, dort nicht mehr hinzufahren. Wenn die Mails, die man an die Stada schickt, untergehen (oder soll ich lieber sagen ignoriert werden ) dann muss man halt mit anderen Mitteln durchgreifen.
Die Oberfrechheit ist, dass für so ein Saustall noch 24 fällig sind 
[/QUOTE]


Marina schrieb:


> das das geld bei der stada irgendwo anders verschwindet ist auch klar, streckenpflege is da nich besonders angesagt. ich betreibe dort auch mehr wie genug streckenpflege, auch wenn man das vielleicht nicht sieht -.- aber wenn wir als saisonkartenbesitzer, die dort ständig sind, nicht ab und zu was machen würden, würde es noch schlimmer aussehen....



Und wohin bitte fließt das Geld... selber schuld wer sowas noch unterstützt


----------



## random_guy (4. August 2008)

zu sagen "selber schuld wer so was unterstützt" ist falsch, immerhin haben wir es den "ehrenamtlichen" helfern ja zu verdanken, dass man da überhaupt noch fahren kann, also  für das engagement.
ich fands im frühjahr ja auch noch ok, jetzt am we wars aber meiner meinung nach ne katastrophe und absolut inakzeptabel. hauptsächlich das stück zwischen schwalbekurve und steinsprung, da gehört ordentlich was getan, und das können nicht ein paar freiwillige helfer mit hacke und schaufel bewerkstelligen. unverschämt finde ich, dass die stada selber nichts tut!
an vielen stellen gäbs ja die möglichkeit, zwei linien zu machen. wenns dann nötig ist, könnte man eine zur streckenpflege sperren und so lange nur die andere linie auflassen (z.b. eben gangbang und die umfahrung oder auch die rennlinie und die andere weiter links hinter der schwalbekurve, so wird ja auch andernorts (z.b. in morzine) verfahren). weil vor dem rennen ein paar schaufeln sand reinschmeissen bringt allerhöchstens kurzfristig was, das kann sich nicht setzen und ist sofort wieder rausgespült und rausgebremst. 
bleibt zu hoffen, dass wir hier nicht im stillen rummeckern und das so mehr gehör findet als ignorierte und/oder gelöschte mails an die stada...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (4. August 2008)

das meiste geld fließt in die bergbahn soweit ich weiß.
die bergbahn ist unabhängig vom bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sethimus (4. August 2008)

tjo, zum glueck gibts noch andere parks + alpen, dort wissen die leute wie man ihre KUNDEN bedient...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (4. August 2008)

welche?


----------



## BigMountain86 (4. August 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> fakt ist, die stada will ncihts investieren, aus diesem grund richtet euch doch alle schön an die, lasst so richtig die sau raus und beschwert euch, dann tut sich vielleicht auch was.



recht hat sie!


----------



## Sethimus (5. August 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> welche?



schau dir mal oberammergau an, dort wird service gross geschrieben...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. August 2008)

ja ok, da war ich noch nie...
ist mir für nen normalen bikepark besuch zu weit weg


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (5. August 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ja ok, da war ich noch nie...
> ist mir für nen normalen bikepark besuch zu weit weg



lohnt sich aber echt...is halt was ganz anderes wie wildbad, flow ohne ende, und auch für anfänger top und für besser trotzdem net langweilig. dafür is en amtliches dh bike in oberammergau schon too much.
aber ich muss sagen wildbad hat auch seine schönen seiten auch wenns net gepflegt is ==> macht trotzdem verdammt viel spaß
...und es trainiert das auge für die linie


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. August 2008)

mal schaun, diese saison wirds voll knapp wegen den ganzen rennen.
evtl kann ich ja nen abstecher machen


----------



## Sethimus (6. August 2008)

Freeridetobi89 schrieb:


> lohnt sich aber echt...is halt was ganz anderes wie wildbad, flow ohne ende, und auch für anfänger top und für besser trotzdem net langweilig. dafür is en amtliches dh bike in oberammergau schon too much.
> aber ich muss sagen wildbad hat auch seine schönen seiten auch wenns net gepflegt is ==> macht trotzdem verdammt viel spaß
> ...und es trainiert das auge für die linie



deswegen kriegt der park fuer die naechste saison noch 2 neue strecken...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. August 2008)

man sollte einfach mal alle zusammen hin und denen die hölle heiß machen  ich denk alleine bewirkste da nicht viel


----------



## -Red Bull- (8. August 2008)

d.h ich muss nicht stundenlagn am Lift anstehen....??--> auch nicht in den Ferien? Also ich war das letzte mal vor ca 4-5 Jahren, da war immer die Hölle los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (8. August 2008)

ne, geht sehr gut momentan.


----------



## -Red Bull- (8. August 2008)

wie geht sehr gut....
-wenig los 
-vile los


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. August 2008)

das heißt dann wohl wenig los  und ich kanns mir auch garnicht mehr anderst vor stellen. Das Problem zur Zeit ist das von Tag zu Tag immer mehr neue Bikeparks entstehen und dadurch verliert Wildbad auch Leute weil sie dann nicht mehr mithalten können. Irgentwas muss da jetzt geschehen dases wieder aufwärts geht.


----------



## slayerrider (8. August 2008)

Hunter hat recht.
Es gibt nur noch zwei MÃ¶glichkeiten, denk ich, entweder die Anderen jetzt wirklich was. Nicht so halblebig wie in den letzten 4 Jahren. Oder die sind in 1 oder 2 Jahren weg vom Fenster. Es gibt so viele bessere und gÃ¼nstigere Parks, von daher....
z.B. Lac Blanc, 20â¬ Tageskarte 4 Strecken die guten Fahrern spass machen.
Und der Schlepplift ist prinzipiell natÃ¼rlich auch ein NoGo.


----------



## Eike. (8. August 2008)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Und der Schlepplift ist prinzipiell natürlich auch ein NoGo.



Wieso? Erfüllt doch seinen Zweck.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. August 2008)

in winterberg beschwert sich auch keiner über den lift am contitrack...
der lift bringt die leute hoch und darauf kommts an


----------



## bergnah! (8. August 2008)

das einzig heftige in wildbad am schlepplift ist halt die fette steigung, die widerum bei der abfahrt spaß macht... war ja leider seit dem kinkg of bikepark 2004 nemme dort und bin mal gespannt was mich und meinen gleinen dirtjumper dieses wochenende erwartet, fals das wetter mitspielt.

wie wäre es, wenn wir mal sowas wie ne art unterschriftenaktion machen und des den überaus "netten" leuten dort geben, dass sie mal nach dem park schauen. muss echt hart sein mit den wenigen leuten. man bedenke, dass der peder seinen shop nemme hat in dem ausmaß wie er mal war...


----------



## dh-noob (8. August 2008)

ich glaub hier wurden eher die spurrillen und die löcher beim schnlepplift gemeint.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. August 2008)

und dann? fahren ja kein rennrad.

so ne unterschriftenaktion gabs doch schonmal wegen schließfächern... hat auch nix gebracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. August 2008)

dh-noob schrieb:


> ich glaub hier wurden eher die spurrillen und die löcher beim schnlepplift gemeint.



mal ganz ehrlich gehts hier um runter fahren oder rauf fahren? Also ich fahr mit meim bike immer runter o0 und dann mit schlepplift rauf, fährt ihr mitm schlepplift runter und mitm bike wieder hoch? -.- mann mann echt ey is doch völlig egal ob spurrillen und löcher drinne sind schließlich gehts hier ums berg ab fahren


----------



## dh-noob (8. August 2008)

-


----------



## bergnah! (8. August 2008)

also ich habs verstanden, dass es um die löcher und rillen geht...:-D


----------



## funbiker9 (8. August 2008)

Die Löcher & Regenrillen am Lift sind ein bisschen ausgebessert worden. Ist jetzt nicht mehr ganz so schlimm ( stand Mittwoch )


----------



## Marina (8. August 2008)

ach also an sowas braut man ja wohl ned rummemmen, denke das is allen klar, liften is ja wohl kein kunstwerk...
mal sehen was sich noch so alles tut, soll ja neues personal eingestellt worden sein, aufm freeride hat sich bereits wieder etwas getan (arbeit an der falschen stelle imo aber immerhin tut sich was).


----------



## funbiker9 (8. August 2008)

Soll wohl so ne art wallride werden auf dem Freeride. Hätte die zwei Arbeiter fast erwischt in der Kurve. Bin vielleicht erschrocken als die zwei da standen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (9. August 2008)

Fahre für heute Nachmittag kurzfristig nach Bad Wildbad; so das es mir eine Halbtageskarte reicht. Da zu sehr kurzfristig dass keiner meiner Freunde mitkommt, habe ich noch einen Platz frei im Auto und kann jemanden mitnehmen aus Raum Backnang / Stuttgart. PN mit Telefonnr. bis 11.30 Uhr.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (9. August 2008)

morgen am start, je nach dem wann ich wieder nüchtern bin


----------



## Hanussen (9. August 2008)

Werd morgen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch in Wildbad sein. Ab 14 Uhr.
Bis dann...


----------



## bergnah! (9. August 2008)

bin morgen auch da.. mal sehen wann ich ausm bett falle...


----------



## Demo007 (9. August 2008)

Hi,
Um den Film abspielen zu können benötigen Sie den neuesten Flash-Player. Diesen können Sie sich unter http://www.macromedia.com downloaden.

Um den Film zu starten klicken Sie bitte hier: Mehr Informationen...

http://www.radsportakademie.de/Bikepark/film/bikeparkvideo.html

mfg.Demo007


----------



## bergnah! (9. August 2008)

echt klasse viedeo


----------



## BigMountain86 (10. August 2008)

jap, bin morgen auch mal wieder da.


----------



## bergnah! (10. August 2008)

hm. bin wohl als erster wieder zurück....

hab irgendwie keinen von euch gesehen, ausser Marina (mädl mit nem schwarzen fully mit golderner aufschrift kann man noch erkennen) dürfte aber auch schwerfallen mit den protektoren und helmen..


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (10. August 2008)

heute wars bei mir leider nur n ziemlich kurzer besuch. warum muss bei mir immer alles kaputt gehen?!


----------



## dh-noob (10. August 2008)

lieber bissl material und körper ganz als andersrum... war heut recht mies in todtnau mein abflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (10. August 2008)

wow ich bin in dem video genau 2 sek zu sehen, hihi^^
ach heut wars eigentlich ganz gut. an den streckenzustand gewöhn ich mich langsam. jaaa es gibt wege durch das felsenmeer


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (10. August 2008)

einfach genug reifendruck und drüberbolzen 
zwischen schwalbekurve und gangbang ists schon schlimm


----------



## BigMountain86 (11. August 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> einfach genug reifendruck und drüberbolzen
> zwischen schwalbekurve und gangbang ists schon schlimm



auch da gibt es lines durch, aber man muss sich so unheimlich konzentrieren um sich nicht mit dem vorderrad an einem stein zu verkeilen oder einen zu übersehen!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (11. August 2008)

BigMountain86 schrieb:


> auch da gibt es lines durch



ich weiß, wenn man aber schnell sein will hast selbst in der softesten line voll des gebolze...


----------



## Marina (11. August 2008)

so muss es doch auch sein


----------



## Lurnas (11. August 2008)

BigMountain86 schrieb:


> auch da gibt es lines durch, aber man muss sich so unheimlich konzentrieren um sich nicht mit dem vorderrad an einem stein zu verkeilen oder einen zu übersehen!



Das stimmt, nur einmal kurz die Linie nicht treffen bei schnellem Tempo und man fliegt in hohem Bogen übers Vorderrad. Meine Nase kann trotz Fullface ein Lied davon singen


----------



## Saci (11. August 2008)

war gestern au endlcih mal wieder in wildbad (leider erst zum dritten mal dieses jahr) - und au nur fürn halben tag - aber des hat mir au sowas von gereicht xD - einfach nix mehr gewöhnt.... aber war ma wieder sehr spaßig. aufm DH1 hatt man schön seine ruhe - was will ich mehr xD - und zum zusatdn der strecken.. is teilweise echt heftig... hab au mit dem "liftboy" *gg* gesprochen - er hat halt einfach ned die zeit nebenher mal locker die strecken zu machen - allein... naja.. 

wenns wetter hält in 2 wochen wieder


----------



## BigMountain86 (12. August 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich weiß, wenn man aber schnell sein will hast selbst in der softesten line voll des gebolze...



das stimmt...aber du ratterst da auch in ner anderen dimension wie ich runter


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. August 2008)

"the faster you go, the smoother it gets" oder so 
leider nicht in wildbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMountain86 (12. August 2008)

nee...irgendwie nicht


----------



## Romster77 (12. August 2008)

War letztens in Wildbad muss sagen der Park hat mich sehr enttäucht. Ist dem Preis nicht so gerecht. Der Park wird ja nicht wirklich gepflegt. Zudem ist das Personal noch recht unfreundlich. Ein Kumpel bekam Lift Verbot weil er die Biker-X Strecke ohne Weste gefahren ist, auf der Strecke reicht ja mal ein Helm und Schienbeinschonerr + Handschuhe. Es folgt doch alles auf eigener Haftung. Das einzige was anspruchvoll ist, ist der Dh. Naja werde nicht mehr so schnell nach Wildbad kommen. Versteht mich bitte nicht Falsch. 

Mfg Romster.


----------



## Marina (12. August 2008)

es gibt nunmal regeln,d ie eingehalten werden müssen, dass er anschiss bekommen hat is ja klar, es steht in den agb und du verpflichtest dich nunmal diesen folge zu leisten wenn du eine liftkarte kaufst. also kein grund zu meckern, dieter macht unten nur seine arbeit. fakt ist, wenn er euch nicht drauf aufmerksam macht und jemand von der stada das sieht ist ER seinen job los.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. August 2008)

das mit den protektoren ist halt so ne sache.
da brauch man halt für den ganzen park eine regelung. und der DH ist ohne weste schon fast selbstmörderisch. in der regel wird man einmal vom dieter ermahnt, wenn man sich dann immernoch kein plastik überzieht bekommt man halt liftverbot. so ist das halt und meiner meinung auch angebracht.
dass alles auf eigene haftung läuft ist ja wohl auch klar.
willst den bikepark anzeigen weil ein stein in der strecke liegt?
es geht nur darum, dass der betreiber nicht will, dass jeden tag einer mit üblen verletzungen im krankenhaus landet... das würde bei der stadt noch ein viel schlechteres licht auf den park werfen.
einfach an die regeln halten und spaß haben.
ich denk mal wenn detlef seinen gips ablegt, sehen die strecken auch wieder etwas besser aus...


----------



## Romster77 (12. August 2008)

Ich geb euch da voll kommen Recht, möchte ja nicht meckern. Wollte es einfach mal los werden. Es gibt halt meiner Meinung nach Strecken wo man so eine Weste nicht wirklich braucht, auf diesen Punkt wollte ich hinaus. Der Liftboy macht seine Arbeit richtig, da habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Bei uns ist es im Park so, man sollte schon eine Weste anziehen ist aber nicht Verplichtet. Man haftet ja am ende selber in dem man seine Unterschrift da lässt. Und einen Bikepark kann man nicht Anzeigen wenn man seine Unterschrift in diesem Fall hinterlassen hat. Wie erwähnt habt Ihr recht in dem Sinne. Na dann Ride On. 


Mfg Romster.


----------



## Eike. (12. August 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich denk mal wenn detlef seinen gips ablegt, sehen die strecken auch wieder etwas besser aus...



Der BikerX sieht genauso übel aus wie vor einem Jahr, so lange wird er wohl keinen Gips getragen haben. Bei 24 für eine Tageskarte müsste der Park auch während der Saison mehr gepflegt werden, nicht nur einmal zu Saisonbeginn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (12. August 2008)

was für ein problem habt ihr eigentlich alle immer mit dem bikerx? ihr fahrt n gefedertes mtb und jammert alle wegen ein paar steinchen rum? wo ist eigentlich der berg beim moutainbiken geblieben?
und jetz komm mir bloß keiner vonwegen "aber die armen ht fahrer", ich fahr selber dort auch mitm ht und hab das auch schon mehrere wochen am stück betrieben und fands nur geil. der jonas dort fährt auch mit seiner 100mm-4x-schüttel dort täglich und lebt auch noch -.-


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. August 2008)

außerdem finde ich dass der 4X zur zeit extrem gut aussieht 
natürlicht mit winterberg vergleichbar, aber mMn viel spaßiger. da bekommt mans wenigstens mit wenn man schnell fährt


----------



## Marina (12. August 2008)

find ich auch, man kann nich klagen =)


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. August 2008)

tztztz, große DH-bikes fahren und einen auf ganz hart machen und dann rumheulen bei bremswellen 

no offence 

schonmal federball ausprobiert? da gibts in der regel keine wobbels


----------



## driver79 (12. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der BikerX sieht genauso übel aus wie vor einem Jahr, so lange wird er wohl keinen Gips getragen haben. Bei 24 für eine Tageskarte müsste der Park auch während der Saison mehr gepflegt werden, nicht nur einmal zu Saisonbeginn.



weist du denn, was geldtechnisch notwendig is, um so nen park zu pflegen? und weist du, was im endefekt für die parkpflege übrigbleibt von den 24 ?

in todtnau zahlt man 29  für ne tageskarte, richtig? und meines wissens bekommt der liftbetreiber 29  von der tageskarte, sprich todtnau wird ohne finazielle unterstützung, die vom liftkartekauf der biker, gepflegt. und da denke ich, dass in wb das budget, das zur pflege zu verfügung steht nicht viel abfällt.


----------



## bergnah! (12. August 2008)

hm. des mit dem biker x ist halt so ne sache. war mit meinem kleinen süßen dirtjumper dort. am anfang bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. das problem ist bestimmt net die pflege vom park, sondern, das der regen alles zu nichte macht. alles was ich bemängelt habe waren diese bescheuerten auswaschungen von den rinnsälen, die bei dem blöden wetter nunmal was weiche sandgestein davonspülen. wenns danach ginge dürfte unsere freiwillige helferin marina ihre bikes verkaufen und nen bagger sich zulegen. mich hats halt nur am schlepplift angekotzt, dass am 2. träger über die kuppe so fiese steine raustehen und  es mir fast jedesmahl das heck weggezogen hätte durch die absätze. kann aber auch am bike liegen da keine federung hinten...


----------



## BigMountain86 (12. August 2008)

bergnah! schrieb:


> mich hats halt nur am schlepplift angekotzt, dass am 2. träger über die kuppe so fiese steine raustehen und  es mir fast jedesmahl das heck weggezogen hätte durch die absätze. kann aber auch am bike liegen da keine federung hinten...



stimmt schon, aber meine güte...wie oben schon erwähnt MOUNTAIN bike...dann steht mer da halt geschwind auf um die kuppe auszugleichen,während das bike rüber rollt...also ich bitte euch, liften is in wildbad ja wohl echt kein thema.
und zu der protektoren pflicht...ich finde es gut das im kompletten park die pflicht herrscht. ob du die weste jetzt anhast oder nicht, merkst du irgendwann eh nciht mehr und auch wenn du denkst das du ausser auf dem dh keine brauchst...na ja, ein kleiner fehler und du kannst auf dem biker x genauso hart landen wie aufm dh. ich kann davon ein lied singen!


----------



## Onkel R (13. August 2008)

hallo leute, 
hab da für alle die regelässig nach WB fahren nen interessantes angebot 

Mein opa verkauft seinen wohnwagen der an der kälbermühle steht samt winterfest ausgebautem vorzelt (da passt locker ne ganze werkstatt samt bikes und 4 personen rein) und kopletter campingasustattung/ eirichtung, töpfe usw!
die gebühr bis zum jahresende für den stellplatz ist auch im kaufpreis  enthalten!

bei interressen ne pn!

Gruss


----------



## funbiker9 (14. August 2008)

@ Onkel R   sind wir hier auf nem Basar???

Komme gerade von Wildbad ...und ich muß sagen es war wie immer sau spaßig . 
Stimmt schon auf dem Biker x sind jede Menge Wellen drin...aber dann merkt man zumindest, daß man auf keiner Autobahn fährt sondern im Bikepark ist .

Erweitern wohl den Übungsparcour die Baggern da ganz wild rum. Bin mal gespannt was das hin gibt.


----------



## random_guy (14. August 2008)

eh klar dass wenn was passiert, die stada an der verf*!#ten übungsstrecke rumbastelt, weil da wird ja auch mit diesen "kursen" rumgeeiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergnah! (15. August 2008)

ist doch klar. damit lässt sich geld verdienen. allerdings sehen sie nicht, dass die "normelen" biker auf den andere strecken unterwegs sind und hauptsächlich die liftkarten kaufen...


----------



## funbiker9 (15. August 2008)

Auf dem Kärcher Freeride haben sie einen kleinen  Drop rechts von der Strecke gebaut. Könnten mal ne Strecke bauen, welche ne Mischung zwischen DH und Freeride ist das fehlt irgendwie. Die DH ist für die meisten zu übel und die Freeride ist eigentlich nur ein übelst holpriger Trail.


----------



## Kompostman (15. August 2008)

Bei der Freeride muss noch enges getan werden. Die ist ja bisher voll für die Füße....


----------



## Blitz2212 (16. August 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> steht schon ein termin fest?
> wenn ja könnte man den ja hier veröffentlichen dass mal ein paar mehr helfer aufkreuzen als sonst.
> ich bin auf jeden fall dabei wenn ich zeit hab (und wenn kein rennen is, hab ich zeit)


wenn mir einer einen termin nennt bin ich gern bereit zu helfen 
und das sag ich jetzt nicht nur so sonder ich steh dann auch wirklich zur verfügung.


----------



## slayerrider (16. August 2008)

Onkel R schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> hab da für alle die regelässig nach WB fahren nen interessantes angebot
> 
> Mein opa verkauft seinen wohnwagen der an der kälbermühle steht samt winterfest ausgebautem vorzelt (da passt locker ne ganze werkstatt samt bikes und 4 personen rein) und kopletter campingasustattung/ eirichtung, töpfe usw!
> ...



Ich Verkaufe:

1x Auto VW Passat (damit kann man nach Wildbad fahren und Bikes einladen)
1x Rocky Mountain RMX (damit kann man in Wildbad fahren)
1x HP Notebook (damit kann man bei Google Maps den Weg nach Wildbad finden)
2x Nudeln OVP (damit kann man sich vor einem Wildbad ausflug stärken)
1x Thomson Vorbau (damit fährt man nicht nur in Wildbad automatisch schneller)
2x T-Shirt (dann muss man in Wildbad nicht nackt rumfahren)
3x neues Körperteil deiner Wahl (dann braucht man keine Protektoren in Wildbad)
1x 661 knieschoner (als alternative zu oben genanntem in Wildbad)

Ich poste gerne Bilder in diesem Thread.
Ich verkaufe noch mehr, welches alles bei einem Wildbad-Ausflug hilft. Und die Sachen pach ich natürlich nacher noch hier rein.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. August 2008)

@ slayerrider :


----------



## *S.F.T.* (16. August 2008)

sei doch nich so fies slayrider :-D


----------



## Geißlein (18. August 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> was für ein problem habt ihr eigentlich alle immer mit dem bikerx? ihr fahrt n gefedertes mtb und jammert alle wegen ein paar steinchen rum? wo ist eigentlich der berg beim moutainbiken geblieben?
> und jetz komm mir bloß keiner vonwegen "aber die armen ht fahrer", ich fahr selber dort auch mitm ht und hab das auch schon mehrere wochen am stück betrieben und fands nur geil. der jonas dort fährt auch mit seiner 100mm-4x-schüttel dort täglich und lebt auch noch -.-



Ist ja auch egal ob HT oder DH Bike... Ich frage mich nur, warum andere deutsche Bikeparks es gebacken kriegen ihre Strecken in Schuss zu halten???
Und bei 24  die Tageskarte kann ich erwarten, dass die Strecke in Schuss gehalten wird.

Wildbad ist nicht mehr attraktiv.... es wird also schwer die Karre wieder aus dem Dreck zu ziehen.


----------



## Stiernacken (18. August 2008)

ich find den freeride eigentlich recht lustig. einfach runterheizen, bissl hüpfen, macht mir jedenfalls ne menge spaß. was mich aber dann doch oft davon abhält,is einfach die tatsache, dass ich in 2 min runtergebrettert bin, und dann ne stunde auf ne bergbahn warten darf. das verdirbt einem doch die laune..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (18. August 2008)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich Verkaufe....


ROFL


----------



## gigi (19. August 2008)

> Ist ja auch egal ob HT oder DH Bike... Ich frage mich nur, warum andere deutsche Bikeparks es gebacken kriegen ihre Strecken in Schuss zu halten???
> Und bei 24 â¬ die Tageskarte kann ich erwarten, dass die Strecke in Schuss gehalten wird.
> 
> Wildbad ist nicht mehr attraktiv.... es wird also schwer die Karre wieder aus dem Dreck zu ziehen.



ist doch eigentlich schon immer so in wildbad, am anfanf der saison ist es noch in schuss, dannach wird nichts mehr gemacht.
 in 2-3 jahren wird kein hahn mehr nach wildbad krÃ¤hen.
ist eigentlich schade, weil potenzial wÃ¤re da


----------



## funbiker9 (19. August 2008)

@Stiernacken

da geb ich Dir recht. Durften das letzte mal 2x nicht mit der aktuellen Bergbahnfahrt hochfahren, sondern mußten immer eine aussetzen und auf die nächste warten. An dem Tag haben wir ungelogen bei 3 Auffahrten über 2 Stunden gewartet.

Dafür 24 Euro zu zahlen... 

Man kann zumindest erwarten, daß man etwas bevorzugt behandelt wird und den Bikern ( wenn schon soviele warten ) zumindest 2-3 Kabinen zugsichert werden...aber gut...war ärgerlich 

Achso der Meinung war übrigens nicht nur ich, sondern so ziemlich alle mit denen ich gesprochen habe.


----------



## Koeni (19. August 2008)

Leider gibts hier in der Gegend einfach keinen Park, der sein Geld wirklich wert ist.
In den deutschen Alpen haben es leider auch noch nicht viele geschafft was auf die Beine zu stellen...

Wenn man dann mal bei unseren Nachbarn unterwegs ist (Morzine, Lac Blanc etc), dann sieht man mal, was für geile Parks es gibt, die für wenig Geld benutzt werden können.

Wildbad sieht mich nur wieder, weil es so nah ist. Todtnau werd ich mir bis auf Weiteres garnicht mehr geben. Geile Strecke, aber nicht mehr mein Budget


----------



## funbiker9 (19. August 2008)

Den Bikepark finde ich ganz ok. Gut, er könnte gepflegter sein. Macht mir aber trotzdem großen Spaß dort . 
Ist bei mir auch der am nahe gelegenste Park.

Ist der Bikepark Todtnau so übel  ????

Wollte vielleicht dieses o. nächstes Jahr dort mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Koeni (19. August 2008)

Nein, Todtnau ist ganz und garnicht Ã¼bel. Sogar ziemlich geil. Ich kann's (und will's) mir nur nimmer leisten.

Nur mal so zum Vergleich:

Todtnau: 2 Strecken / 31â¬ Pro Tag / Anfahrt fÃ¼r mich ca. 200Km
Lac Blanc: 6 Strecken / 20â¬ pro Tag / Anfahrt fÃ¼r mich ca. 220Km

Aber hier geht's ja eigentlich um Wildbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (19. August 2008)

10er karte 34â¬ ???

hahahahahha


----------



## Geißlein (20. August 2008)

gigi schrieb:


> in 2-3 jahren wird kein hahn mehr nach wildbad krähen.
> ist eigentlich schade, weil potenzial wäre da



.... schade an sich schon, nur wenn's den Parkbetreiber nicht juckt, mal nach dem Rechten zu schauen ist es mir 10x egal was daraus wird 

Wie schon gesagt andere bekommens auch hin ihre Strecken in Schuss zu halten, und nicht nur zu Beginn der Saison


----------



## bergnah! (20. August 2008)

was bestimmt lustig kommen würde, wäre da so nen verantwortlichen mit nem hollandrad den biker X runterschicken...;-P


----------



## *S.F.T.* (20. August 2008)

hi

ich war montag, dienstag und mittwoch(heute) in wildbad.
anfangs hatte ich etwas angst ob ich überhaupt spaß haben werde weil die meissten hier so schlecht über die strecken berichten....aber ich muss sagen die neue downhillstrecke hat mir noch mehr spaß bereitet als letztes jahr. und ich werde genau wegen dieser strecke wieder nach wildbad kommen. die strecke in todtnau macht mir im gegensatz zu wildbad nicht so viel spaß!
der biker-x ist zwar sehr gut mit dem downhiller fahrbar aber ich bin aber auch der meinung dass er mieserabel gepflegt ist.
naja...ich werde den bikepark in wildbad wieder besuchen!


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (21. August 2008)

*S.F.T.* schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich war montag, dienstag und mittwoch(heute) in wildbad.
> anfangs hatte ich etwas angst ob ich überhaupt spaß haben werde weil die meissten hier so schlecht über die strecken berichten....aber ich muss sagen die neue downhillstrecke hat mir noch mehr spaß bereitet als letztes jahr. und ich werde genau wegen dieser strecke wieder nach wildbad kommen. die strecke in todtnau macht mir im gegensatz zu wildbad nicht so viel spaß!
> ...



also ich bin da etwas anderer Meinung
war gestern au in wb und muss sagen in so nem guten zustand hab ich en biker x und die liftspur in diesem jahr no nie gesehen
und die dhs sind zwar beide en bissle ausgewaschen und ham vor dem rennen ordentlich pflege nötig weil sonst gibts tote, aber sin beide top fahrbar und machen ne menge laune
wildbad is einfach geil


----------



## *S.F.T.* (21. August 2008)

Freeridetobi89 schrieb:


> also ich bin da etwas anderer Meinung
> war gestern au in wb und muss sagen in so nem guten zustand hab ich en biker x und die liftspur in diesem jahr no nie gesehen



ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt dass der biker-x besonders schlimm in schuss war für wildbad. sondern, dass der biker-x in wildbad schlecht in schuss is im gegensatz zu biker-x in anderen bikeparks!

abgesehen davon glaube ich dass wir 2 uns mal in der bergbahn unterhalten haben, kann das sein??


----------



## bergnah! (22. August 2008)

wer kommt morgen vormittag (halbtageskarte) mit nach wildbad? hab keine lust immer alleine da runter zu fahren, da ich die strecke net so gut kenne (DH1, DH2, FR1, FR2).

man könnte sich ja dort wo treffen. einfach mal anschreiben...
fals man sich tort sieht: ich habe ein ganz schwarzes bike mit einem seltsam anmutenden rahmen und ner MZ Bomber Junior T. eventuell noch braune schuhe und nen schwarzen helm.  ich mag schwarz. einfach anquasseln. ich beiss net, zumindest net arg.


----------



## black soul (22. August 2008)

wir waren gestern auch in WB und haben trotzdem unseren spass gehabt. sicher sind da mängel in der streckenpflege, aber leute ihr fahrt DHler und freerider, was regt ihr euch über ein paar wellen auf dem 
biker X auf ? wenn man das so sieht wie der regen die bahn aufmischt, wer bitte will da was ändern. alles was da ausgebessert wird, schwimmt beim nächsten mal wieder weg.
die  freeride sind eigentlich langweilig, dazu kommt das problem mit der bahn. 
selbst wenn man die DH nicht fahren kann, man kann sich immer noch einen schönen tag dort machen. und weniger leute dort hat auch seine vorteile.


----------



## bergnah! (23. August 2008)

heute war doch recht wenig los. hat mich sehr gefeut. der biker X und der schlepplift sind mit deinem neuen Dhler total easy. aber auf die DH strecke bekommt mich so schnell keiner. der ist ja voll unFAHRbar. ok, bin da seit 4 jahren nemme gefahren, aber damals hab ich da runter mit nem hartteil ;-) 7 minuten gebraucht und heute war ich merh am absteigen als was anderes. eventuell wenns mal wieder gscheit drocken auf der strecke ist...hatte ja frisch geregnet


----------



## funbiker9 (24. August 2008)

Ja ja die DH Strecke. Geht mir genau so mit dem absteigen...
Außerdem mach ich mir am Bike immer was kaputt wenn ich da runter schleiche 

freu mich schon aufs nächste mal Wildbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (24. August 2008)

Der Downhill ist doch grade das Beste an Wildbad 
Sobald man mal seine Linie gefunden hat geht er eigentlich ganz leicht.


----------



## Speedbullit (24. August 2008)

war am sa auch in wildbad und fand es wie immer geil. so außgeballert ist die strecke gar nicht, lediglich nach der schwalbekurve wird es etwas ruppig. aber das ist halt wildbad und deshalb fahre ich auch nach wildbad.


----------



## bergnah! (24. August 2008)

hab ich dich vielleicht gesehen? soo viele waren ja net da..

aber wenn du mit dem grünen bike da warst. dann glaub ich weiß ich wer du bist. bin mir aber net sicher


----------



## Speedbullit (25. August 2008)

ja ich hatte das grüne vp free, rotes triko


----------



## brumbrum (25. August 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ja ich hatte das grüne vp free, rotes triko


Hoy, wie geht's Dir. Fahre dieses Jahr kein Rennen mehr. Hoffe Du machst Wildbad dieses Jahr wieder klar !!


----------



## Speedbullit (25. August 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Hoy, wie geht's Dir. Fahre dieses Jahr kein Rennen mehr. Hoffe Du machst Wildbad dieses Jahr wieder klar !!



nehme dieses jahr auch meine auszeit, wildbad bin ich auch nicht dabei. lass mich an dem weekend gemütlich in den atlantikwellen rumspülen.


----------



## bergnah! (30. August 2008)

wer kommt morgen mit nach wildbad? hätte da noch nen platz im auto frei. wer lust hat soll sich melden. werde aber aller wahrscheinlichkeit aber nur auf dem schlepplift fahren. mal sehen...


----------



## Stefan3500 (30. August 2008)

bin heute aufm DH1 ein paarmal Fotografiert worden.

Oranges Turner DHR ,schwarzer Helm, schwarz/graue klamotten

Könnte der Fotograf/Fotografin mir bitte die Bilder zukommen lassen. Danke



Gruß
Stefan


----------



## funbiker9 (8. September 2008)

Kann das sein, daß der eine oder andere Bergbahnführer Biker nicht leiden kann??
Ich hatte eine S6 Bahnkarte und wollte zum Bikepark hoch, doch bevor mich der Bergbahn Mensch hoch fahren ließ mußte erstmal heftig diskutiert werden. Zum Glück konnte ich den Holzkopp davon überzeugen, daß er im unrecht ist...
Ist euch das auch schon passiert???

PS.: die gleiche Diskussion hat er mit ein paar anderen Bikern hinter mir ebenfalls geführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *S.F.T.* (8. September 2008)

was ist ne S6 bahnkarte?
kann man mit der auch alle bergbahnen/gondeln nutzen oder was?


----------



## butter.cb (8. September 2008)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> PS.: die gleiche Diskussion hat er mit ein paar anderen Bikern hinter mir ebenfalls geführt.



PS.: über was habt ihr eigentlich diskutiert???


----------



## funbiker9 (8. September 2008)

Mit der S6 Straßenbahnkarte kannst du kostenlos zum Park hoch fahren 1x.
Im Bikers Paradise holst du dir dann die Tageskarte o. Halbtagskarte, mit welcher du dann den Lift & Bergbahn den Tag o. Halben hoch fahren kannst sooft du willst.


----------



## Joachim1980 (8. September 2008)

S6 => Bahnlinie Pforzheim / Bad Wildbad

Auszug HP vom Bikepark:
"...Besonders nervenschonend und umweltfreundlich reisen Sie nach Bad Wildbad mit der Bahn. Über Karlsruhe oder Stuttgart bis Pforzheim und weiter mit der Stadtbahnlinie S6, Enztalbahn, bis Bad Wildbad. Mehrfach täglich gibt es durchgängige Verbindungen von/nach Karlsruhe und Bietigheim.
Weitere Informationen zur Stadtbahn und Fahrplanauskünfte unter www.kvv.de..."

Ich meine, habe es mal wo gelesen das mit einem gültigen Fahrschein von der dt. Bahn die Sommerbergbahn 1x nach oben benützt werden kann. Auch mit Radl.


----------



## funbiker9 (8. September 2008)

Sehr gut zitiert 

Ich glaube der Bergbahnmensch macht sich da einen Spaß draus die Biker zu ärgern, indem er sie zuerst abweist...

ist einem von Euch das auch schon passiert??

PS.: Nervenschonend, das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## verbrannter (9. September 2008)

war gestern auch mal wieder in wildbad und es war echt spassig...leider hab ich mein hinterrad nun vollends zerbombt, naja.
weiß eigentlich schon wer was von der streckenfuehrung fuer das rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (9. September 2008)

wird alles kurz vor knapp gemacht.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (10. September 2008)

Hätte einen Platz fürs Rennen abzugeben
Free Men
Wer Interesse hat melden.

Greez
Matthias


----------



## Scotty87 (16. September 2008)

Wie siehts denn grad in Wildbad aus? alles einigermaßen (!) in Schuss?
Werde wohl Sa dort sein - hoffe das Wetter wird einigermaßen....

haben wohl auch noch Platz im Auto - fahren allerdings von herrenberg aus ;-)


----------



## Marina (16. September 2008)

zustand is top!


----------



## *S.F.T.* (16. September 2008)

komme auch mit nem kumpel am samstag - nochmal fürs rennen trainieren *freu*


----------



## funbiker9 (21. September 2008)

Hey war am Wochenende in Wildbad und muß sagen die DH ist wirklich im top Zustand.
Bin sogar fast komplett durchgekommen ( wundert mich selbst )
So könnte die Strecke immer sein, dann würd's auch mehr Spaß machen.


----------



## *S.F.T.* (21. September 2008)

finde die haben die strecke wie ne autobahn zubereitet....sry wenn jmd aus dem forum geholfen hat
..i-wo is es ja gut aber an manchen stellen wars zu viel des guten!
jetzt ist wildbad garncihtmehr so wie man es kennt und schätzt:-(

am biker-X stand so en fotomann der umsonst bilder gemacht hat und sie einem dann zuschickt...wieso tut er das?
is der vom bikepark oder is er einfach nur nett?


----------



## verbrannter (22. September 2008)

mhh fand auch dass die aufbereitung an manchen stelen irgendwie zuviel des guten war, muss aber sagen dass sich mein stand auf meinen letzten besuch vor 8 tagen bezieht, aber vielleicht is ja besser wenn die strecke fuers rennen um einiges fluessiger zu faharen geht, auch wenn ihr so irgendwie teils der charakter genommen wurde


----------



## Kompostman (22. September 2008)

Der macht das einfach so aus Spass an der Freude. Hab auch schon Bilder von ihm bekommen.


----------



## Marina (22. September 2008)

dass so viel aufgefüllt wurde ist ja eigentlich klar, denn es wird sicher noch bis zum rennen oder am rennen regnen und dann schwimmt eh wieder alles weg, so bleibt dann wenigstens ein bisschen was übrig... ich find auch am mauersprung hätts ned sein müssen, aber is ja eh egal wie mans mcht, keiner is zufrieden^^*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (22. September 2008)

Kommt mir auch so vor...
Vorher immer: "Oh mein Gott Wildbad ist so ruppig, so ein Materialkiller, gar nicht flowig"
Jetzt: "Oh mein Gott der Charakter der Strecke ist weg..."

Manche wissen einfach nicht was sie wollen 
Nichts für ungut..


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (22. September 2008)

also ich finds gut das sie die steine vorm gangbang weggemacht haben kommt man mit viel mehr speed durcch un jz kann ich den entlich mal springen so als amateur


----------



## funbiker9 (22. September 2008)

Find die Strecke wie sie jetzt ist auch deutlich besser, so können auch die welche es nicht ganz so gut können beim runter fahren Spaß haben... und die meisten können nicht so gut fahren wie diejenigen die nächstes Wochenende am ixs teilnehmen.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. September 2008)

die strecke sieht aber nur aus dem grund im moment so aus!


----------



## funbiker9 (22. September 2008)

ich weiß, leider


----------



## verbrannter (22. September 2008)

enau egal was und wies gemacht wird, was zu meckern kann man imer finden...und dat soll ja auch so sein


----------



## bergnah! (22. September 2008)

oh man. des macht mich schon voll wuschig wenn ich des so lese. ich willd a fahren. gleich nächsten mittwoch, wenn ich meinen LRS zurückhabe.... ahhhhh!!! *freu*


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. September 2008)

bis FR ist die strecke warscheinlich gesperrt


----------



## bergnah! (22. September 2008)

ich meine ja nächste woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. September 2008)

dann steht deinem abfahrtspaß nichts im wege


----------



## Lurnas (23. September 2008)

Da wird die Strecke aber wahrscheinlich auch schon wieder etwas anders aussehen, nach dem WE...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. September 2008)

so extrem wird sie sich nich verändern, soll ja trocken bleiben


----------



## *S.F.T.* (25. September 2008)

hi

werde beim rennen mitfahren!
muss man wenn man mitfährt auch an fr, sa, so geld für die bergbahn zahlen???
und wie wird das mit den parkplätzen gemacxht?? kann mir vorstellen dass da wenig platz übrig bleibt?!?kann man dann noch wo anders parken?

mfg jochen


----------



## *S.F.T.* (28. September 2008)

hi

war ja mal seehr geil des rennen!
wo werden die fotos gesammelt??


----------



## Marina (29. September 2008)

ja, im entsprechenden thread im DDD-Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (1. Oktober 2008)

Gibts hier noch jemand, der noch nicht genug von Wildbad hat und am Freitag (Feiertag) da ist? Weiß jemand ob die Race Line noch offen ist?


----------



## *S.F.T.* (1. Oktober 2008)

iich hab noch nicht genug^^
aber leider nicht am freitag da:-(


----------



## bergnah! (1. Oktober 2008)

mich würds am freitag da schon auf alle fälle hinziehen...


----------



## Deleted 124080 (3. Oktober 2008)

will am Samsatg nach Bad Wildbad!
weiss jemand wies dort grad aussieht von Bedingungen her? nass oder trocken?
danke


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. Oktober 2008)

heute hats n bisschen geregnet...


----------



## Deleted 124080 (3. Oktober 2008)

ok danke
isses arg matschig oder gehts?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. Oktober 2008)

kein plan, bin erst vor ner halben stunde aufgewacht 
wenn die strecke aber wie im rennen abgesteckt ist, dann kanns schon matschig sein...


----------



## Deleted 124080 (3. Oktober 2008)

ok danke!
dann  werd ich mich mal aufn bissl Matsch einstellen^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Oktober 2008)

gestern war in wildbad auch ein fotomensch unterwegs, weiß jemand wo es die bilder von ihm gibt? ich wurde ein paar mal geblitzt.
Danke


----------



## Deleted 124080 (13. Oktober 2008)

wenn es ein älterer Mann war kann es sein dass ich ihn kenne!
wurde auch ma von jemand fotografietr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Oktober 2008)

ne es war nicht baboonmiko  miko ist nur am schlepplift unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 124080 (13. Oktober 2008)

ok dann war es ein anderer


----------



## rideforfun (13. Oktober 2008)

So weit ich weiß war Bidu gestern mit seiner Cam am Start, also ihn einfach mal fragen!!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Oktober 2008)

jo der hat ja schon den ein oder anderen schnappschuss von mir gemacht, danke für die info


----------



## dirtdriver (13. Oktober 2008)

bidu war gestern mit uns am start ja der hat bilder von dir gemacht....


----------



## butter.cb (13. Oktober 2008)

dirtdriver schrieb:


> bidu war gestern mit uns am start ja der hat bilder von dir gemacht....



das war gestern übrigens ein hammer-lustiger-tag!!! ohne jede ausnahme


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (13. Oktober 2008)

@dirtdriver: wie wars eigentlich in wb?wär echt gern mit aber bei mir hats mal wieder schultechnisch usw nich reingepasst!wann geht ihr mal wieder würd nommel hingehn die saison. achja mein bruder hat au en gips weg vll wirds ja bei dem au no was


----------



## rideforfun (14. Oktober 2008)

Freeridetobi89 schrieb:


> @dirtdriver: wie wars eigentlich in wb?wär echt gern mit aber bei mir hats mal wieder schultechnisch usw nich reingepasst!wann geht ihr mal wieder würd nommel hingehn die saison. achja mein bruder hat au en gips weg vll wirds ja bei dem au no was



Danke für so viel Optimismus Brüderchen  
Glaub aber nicht, dass der Finger bis 9.11 wieder so gut is, dass ich nochmal nach wildbad kann diese Jahr 
Des braucht eben einfach seine Zeit bis es wieder zusammen gewachsen ist 
Naja, aber immerhin wars erst am Saisonende!!


----------



## *S.F.T.* (14. Oktober 2008)

hi

wie ist das eigentlich wenn man nach saisonende noch die dh strecke fährt??
geht doch eigentlich ohne probleme, denn die bergbahn fährt ja auch im winter!
gibts da stress oder macht das jeder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtdriver (14. Oktober 2008)

ja war echt super am sonntag...
ich werde kommen des wek. dort sein weiss nur noch nicht an welchem tag.

@butter
bist du kommen des wek auch am start müssen noch den gang bang üben 

@rideforfun
mach lieber langsam nicht das des noch schlimmer wird weist ja wie so was enden kann kapsel probleme und und und...
wünsch dir gute genessung...


----------



## butter.cb (14. Oktober 2008)

dirtdriver schrieb:


> j
> @butter
> bist du kommen des wek auch am start müssen noch den gang bang üben



hrhr, nope - am weekend ist ein spassrennen in beerfelden und das wochenende danach hat todtnau seinen saisonabschluss. - also erst wieder anfang november.... aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben 

von mir auch gute besserung an den "schlimmen finger"


----------



## dirtdriver (15. Oktober 2008)

ist beerfelden gut oder mit was kann man das vergleichen...
fährst du da mit oder schaust nur zu..
vielleicht komm ich auch..
ist es gesperrt für mich wenn ich nicht am rennen teil nehme..


----------



## butter.cb (15. Oktober 2008)

dirtdriver schrieb:


> ist beerfelden gut oder mit was kann man das vergleichen...
> fährst du da mit oder schaust nur zu..
> vielleicht komm ich auch..
> ist es gesperrt für mich wenn ich nicht am rennen teil nehme..



in beerfelden gibts 2 lustige strecken mit vielen kurven, anliegern, paar kickern, sprüngen, dropps - aber alles nix schweres - keine wurzelfelder und felsenmeere 

anna und ich fahren mit. und ich glaube schon, dass nicht-mit-fahrer gesperrt sind. weil 100 leute für die 2 streckchen wohl schon ausreichend sind  
also wenn du kommst kannste ne tröte zum anfeuern einpacken 

cheers

( gibts eigentlich schon pics zu sehen und ich find se nur mal wieder nicht?  )


----------



## dirtdriver (16. Oktober 2008)

ok schade dan komm ich nicht wünsch dir und deiner kollegin viel glück

ich suche sie auch aber bidu ist grad ein wenig langsam


----------



## LordMolli (21. Oktober 2008)

Schlepplift in Wildbad defekt. Nur Tellerlift von Mi. bis So.. Eins bisschen mehr auf der HP vom Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (21. Oktober 2008)

um euch das suchen zu ersparen:



> Schlepplift defekt:
> Aufgrund eines Defekts kann der große Schlepplift noch nicht in Betrieb genommen werden (vorraussichtl. noch bis 23.10.). Stattdessen wird der kleine Schlepplift von Mittwoch bis Sonntag eingesetzt.


----------



## Sethimus (2. November 2008)

> Auch während der Wintermonate wird der Bikepark Bad Wildbad abhängig von der Witterung teilweise geöffnet sein. Näheres dazu demnächst.



weiss jemand mehr zu dieser aussage auf der homepage?


----------



## Marina (2. November 2008)

dass man wie immer im winter fahren kann aber halt bergbahnpreise zahlen muss und wohl ab diesem jahr keinen anschiss mehr deswegen bekommt^^


----------



## Sethimus (5. November 2008)

also kein bikepark personal anwesend und laden zu?


----------



## *S.F.T.* (5. November 2008)

für mich klingt das so als wäre wohl personal im shop zum karten verkaufen!
sonst würden sies wohl kaum auf die hp schreiben?!?
...dacht ich mir:-D


----------



## butter.cb (5. November 2008)

*S.F.T.* schrieb:


> für mich klingt das so als wäre wohl personal im shop zum karten verkaufen!
> sonst würden sies wohl kaum auf die hp schreiben?!?
> ...dacht ich mir:-D



der shop hat seit letztem wochenende, den winter über, auf jeden fall geschlossen. karten werden wohl - so wie auch montags und dienstags immer beim döner an der bergbahn verkauft werden.

hrhr marina - treffender hätte man es wohl nicht ausdrücken können


----------



## Sethimus (6. November 2008)

> Öffnungszeiten Wintersaison
> 
> Am kommenden Wochenende (08.- 09.11.08)ist der Bikepark von 10-16.30 Uhr teilweise geöffnet. Der Transfer erfolgt mit der Bergbahn, die nur halbstündlich fährt. Bei schönem Wetter ist zusätzlich der kleine Schlepplift in Betrieb. Die Bikestation hat während der ganzen Wintersaison geschlossen, daher gibt es keinen Bike- und Protektorenverleih. Auf den Strecken ist aber nach wie vor Protektorenpflicht mit Helm, Brust- und Rückenpanzer, Schienbein-, Knie- und Ellbogenschonern.
> Die Wintertickets gibt es zum Preis von 15 Euro für Erwachsene, bzw. 10 Euro für Jugendliche am Kiosk an der Talstation.
> Vom 10.11. - 05.12.2008 ist die Bergbahn wegen Revision ausser Betrieb. Infos über die Öffnungszeiten und die Transfermöglichkeiten in diesem Zeitraum demnächst hier.



15eur klingen ja mal nicht schlecht. kiosk = doener oder?


----------



## bikingarni (6. November 2008)

Kiosk = Dosenbier und Kaugummis + Pornoheft.


----------



## Nataschamaus (6. November 2008)

+ Pornoheft.[/QUOTE]

Au, ganz wichtig. Braucht man unbedingt zum rum*lümmel*n bis die nächste Bahn kommt


----------



## Sethimus (7. November 2008)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Kiosk = Dosenbier und Kaugummis + Pornoheft.



ich wollte wissen ob die mit kiosk den doenerladen meinen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann hats dort sonst keinen laden rund um die talstation...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (7. November 2008)

der laden is direkt an der glastüre der bahnstation.


----------



## Spokenippel (15. November 2008)

> Die Bikepark Sommersaion endet am 02. November 2008. Aber das soll nicht heißen, dass damit die Bikesaison zuende ist. Auch während der Wintermonate wird der Bikepark Bad Wildbad abhängig von der Witterung teilweise geöffnet sein. Näheres dazu demnächst.



anstatt die winterzeit mal ordentlich zu nutzen um in die streckenpflege zu investieren. 

aber das ist mal wieder typisch wildbad...


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (15. November 2008)

Spokenippel schrieb:


> anstatt die winterzeit mal ordentlich zu nutzen um in die streckenpflege zu investieren.
> 
> aber das ist mal wieder typisch wildbad...



musst ja nicht fahren wenns dir net passt...

also ich finds gut


----------



## Marina (15. November 2008)

jap, gut dass es jetz kein ärger mehr gibt, hehe^^
ich kann dieses streckenpflegegeheule langsam au nemme hörn -.-
fahren oder sein lassen.
mich belastet die nicht fahrende bergbahn bis zum 5.12. viel mehr^^*


----------



## Myrkskog (16. November 2008)

ist noch viel schlimmer -->


----------



## Marina (16. November 2008)

ah, noch viel schlimmer:
"An den Wochenenden (15./16.11. und 22./23.11. und 29./30.11.) ist die Bergbahn in Betrieb und der Bikepark somit auch geöffnet, sofern kein Schnee liegt."
und ich les das erst jetz? verdammt, des lohnt sich heut nemme...


----------



## butter.cb (16. November 2008)

da gibts doch so schicke wägelchen, die man hinter den bus spannen kann. passen verdammt viele fahrräder drauf. des wär doch ne nette alternative 
nur dass da die stadt bw mit sicherheit *NICHT* drüber nachdenkt - werd ich den traum einfach wieder aufgeben !


----------



## dirtdriver (16. November 2008)

tja da geb ich dir recht cb.
aber die haben ja kein verständnis dafür deswegen brauchst dennen gar nicht damit ankommen weiss doch jeder
aber am 22werd ich wieder dort sein komme was wolle wer noch


----------



## rideforfun (17. November 2008)

hey dirtdriver, kann erst ne woche später wieder(jaja, die sch... Prüfungen mal wieder) hätt aber auf jeden mal wieder lsut ne runde mit euch fahren zu gehn!
außerdem hab ich da noch so ne rechnung offen mit dem Steinfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtdriver (17. November 2008)

tja daqs habe ich zum glück nicht aber wir können gerne mal wieder ne runde drehen sehr gern sogar wir müssen halt mal wieder was aus machen


----------



## butter.cb (17. November 2008)

dirtdriver schrieb:


> tja da geb ich dir recht cb.
> aber die haben ja kein verständnis dafür deswegen brauchst dennen gar nicht damit ankommen weiss doch jeder
> aber am 22werd ich wieder dort sein komme was wolle wer noch




22.was - dezember?  eine weihnachtssession wär schon fein.
(am 22. nov bin ich nicht da - eher ne woche später).


----------



## dirtdriver (17. November 2008)

ich meinte den 22 diesen monat aber wir können ja auch am 29 hin gehen sofern da nicht schnee liegt was hälst du davon cb.
da kan der rideforfun auch oder
freu mich jetzt schon wieder mal eine geile runde zu drehen.....


----------



## rideforfun (17. November 2008)

äh, is der 29 en Samstag? ich wär dann nämlich eher für den 30. , ich glaub kaum dass ich nach der letzten Prüfung um acht im bett bin um fit für wildbad zu sein  

gegen ne Weihnachtssession hätt ich au nix


----------



## butter.cb (17. November 2008)

is mir alles recht. hauptsach irgendwann aufm radl gesessen 
wenns da allerdings schon geschneit hat, dann bin ich entschuldigt.. 

  cheers


----------



## rideforfun (28. November 2008)

Hey pati, hey peter,
wie siehts aus? wochenende wildbad is gecancled, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtdriver (28. November 2008)

warum

ich wollte eigentlich am sonntag gehen cb ist ski fahren und du


----------



## rideforfun (28. November 2008)

Ah, ok!
ich dacht nur zwecks schnee und so weiter  
hab mal auf die wecam geschaut, und die steht im tal


----------



## Marina (28. November 2008)

ach des muss gehn^^ geh am sonntag au mal testweise kucken ob fahren geht. normal isses nur zwischen donnerbalken und schwalbekurve schlimm, dann gehts.


----------



## dirtdriver (28. November 2008)

also wir sind dort und schaue uns es auch mal an wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Marina (28. November 2008)

da dann bis sonntag, auf ein fröhliches rutschen 
(man man, sonntag wirds voll, ganzschön viele leut am start^^)


----------



## dirtdriver (28. November 2008)

umso mehr desto besser und vor allem wird die strecke besser frei gefahren ab gehts


----------



## Marina (28. November 2008)

richtiiiig, dann komm cih erst um 12 wenn alles frei is 
nene um 10 sin mer am start


----------



## rideforfun (29. November 2008)

Hmm, ich kann wohl wirklich nicht mitkommen, mein neues Radel is noch nicht fertig, ich warte immer noch auf meine Laufräder


----------



## dirtdriver (29. November 2008)

OHA 
was für ein neues radl hast den dir raus gelssen


----------



## rideforfun (29. November 2008)

Gibt en hübsches Lapierre 230 DH, der weiße Rahmen passt rein optisch sehr geil zu meiner Boxxer wc 

hoff dass ich nächstes we ne erste Testrunde drehen kann, denk aber mal dann nur daheim oder in stuggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtdriver (29. November 2008)

wie geil ich habe auch bald ein neues bike..
also hast den 08 rahmen oder teusch ich mich da freut mich für dich


----------



## rideforfun (29. November 2008)

Jo, is noch en 08 Rahmen, hab ich ganz günstig bekommen.

was wirds denn bei dir?

PS: viel spaß morgen, bin doch ziemlich neidisch dass ich nich mit kann


----------



## dirtdriver (30. November 2008)

ich bin mal gespannt ob man überhaupt richtig fahren kann 

bei mir wird es noch ein wenig dauern bin grad dabei mein rahmen zu verkaufen.. und wenn der weg ist gibt es ein m6 freu mich schon riesig
ja haben uns auch schon lange nicht mehr getroffen.
hoffe dein bike ist bald fertig lets rock


----------



## rideforfun (30. November 2008)

Und wie wars? gings zu fahren?


----------



## dirtdriver (30. November 2008)

Fahren war richtig geil ging mega gut ohne probleme........ strecke hatte perfekten grib bis auf schwalbenkurve


----------



## Marina (30. November 2008)

war cool, dh2 ging völlig schneefrei und aufm andern war halt die schwalbekurve übel, sonst gings.
von wildbad daheim, irgendwas tut weh --> alles richtig gemacht


----------



## dirtdriver (30. November 2008)

Ups hats wieder deine schulter erwischt bei mir is nur der daumen der ein wenig schmerzt aber sonst alles perfekt


----------



## Marina (30. November 2008)

fahren ging ja noch, ziept halt a weng, des müssen wer verschmerzen.
nächste woche gleich nochmal?


----------



## dirtdriver (30. November 2008)

Hat der Park nächste woche überhaupt offen ich kann leider nicht weil ich berreitschaft habe. die woche darauf bin ich auf jeden am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (30. November 2008)

> Ab 01.12. ist die Bergbahn für ca. 3 Wochen wegen Revision ausser Betrieb. Ein Transfer auf den Sommerberg ist nur für Personen möglich. Daher ist der Bikepark während dieser Zeit geschlossen, die Strecken sind gesperrt!



omg... des können die mir ned antun -.- jetz hab ich wieder zeit zum biken und dann sowas *arg* nix mehr mit wildbad vor weihnachten...
naja, kann ich immerhin mit gutem gewissen mein rahmen zum lacken schicken.
ht-action stattdessen, juhu^^


----------



## rideforfun (30. November 2008)

arrrg, des kann doch net wahr sein, oder???
nächste woche hätt ich dann mein Radel fertig


----------



## bergnah! (1. Dezember 2008)

sag mal marina, warst jetzt schon in kornwestheim?


----------



## Marina (1. Dezember 2008)

boah ne, no ned, kam no garned dazu^^ aber wär ne maßnahme fürs wochenende


----------



## BigMountain86 (1. Dezember 2008)

hey das kann nicht sein...da hat man sein bike wieder frisch aufgebaut und dann kann man nciht mehr vernünftig dh fahren...was ist denn da los???
so ne *******!


----------



## Lurnas (2. Dezember 2008)

@BigMountain86: Kommst du aus dem Weissach im Tal bei Cottenweiler etc.?
Wo fährst du denn immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (2. Dezember 2008)

@lurnas: den kennste vom sehen


----------



## Lurnas (2. Dezember 2008)

tu ich? helft mir mal auf die Sprünge bitte


----------



## Marina (2. Dezember 2008)

silbernes demo, schwarze troy lee klamotte und helm und mich im schlepptau 
habt euch gaaanz kurz ma hi gesagt im warteraum der bergbahn^^


----------



## bergnah! (2. Dezember 2008)

und als kleine stütze. er ist aus dem weissach bei leonberg.


----------



## Lurnas (3. Dezember 2008)

So jetzt weiß ich bescheid 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder irgendwo, da weiß ich dann wer er ist ..


----------



## Marina (4. Dezember 2008)

wildbad mit sicherheit


----------



## Marina (20. Dezember 2008)

bergbahn fährt seit heut wieder.


----------



## dirtdriver (21. Dezember 2008)

is ja mal geil.... nur leider kann ich grad nich biken verkauf mein bile grad.....hoffe es geht bald weg das ich mein neuen rahmen holen kann.

ansonsten mus ich halt filmen kommen wenn ihr mal wieder geht


----------



## Marina (21. Dezember 2008)

M6 gibts bei dir gell?
Ich muss au no bissl warten, aber nach Weihnachten gehts nomml los und dann den Urlaub über und dann kommt endlich s bike weg zum lackiern (Muss eh mein Lappen 4 Wochen abgeben, da kommt mir das grad recht^^*)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Dezember 2008)

wer isn nächstes Jahr alles wieder am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (21. Dezember 2008)

Saisonkarte wieder am Start^^


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Dezember 2008)

sehr schön


----------



## dirtdriver (21. Dezember 2008)

ja bei mir wird es ein schwarzes m6 aber nur wenn mein rahmen weg is.

ich bin auch auf jeden am start nächstes jahr.


ich freu mich schon mega wieder zu schwitzen in wildbad


----------



## rideforfun (21. Dezember 2008)

peter, warum den schwarz? Rot is doch vieeeel geiler! 
wenns fertig is will ich au mal ne runde drauf drehen!was für en Dämpfer willset drin?? hab grade bei CRC gesehn, dass es da verschiedene gibt 

soso Marina, darfste ein auf fußgänger machen  
warste en bissle zu sportlich unterwegs?


----------



## Marina (21. Dezember 2008)

ähm... ich habe mich angepasst^^ die linke war frei und... hätt mri zu denken geben sollen, dass se alle auf der rechten warn... naja^^*
noch is wildbad ja nich zur saison offen, da kann ich das verkraften^^


----------



## dirtdriver (21. Dezember 2008)

rot fährt jeder daher ich nehme den revox und wenn sich bis ende nächstes jahr noch geld ansammelt gibt es ein toy.
hab ,mir auch schon poliert überlegt...
der olimein team mensch holt sich dein nachfolgerdas neue dh von deinem


----------



## Marina (21. Dezember 2008)

du hast n deutsch drauf heute, man o man^^


----------



## rideforfun (21. Dezember 2008)

hey, des wolt ich grade sagen 

Ich dacht halt en bissle Farbe gegen des Einheitsschwarz wär gut 
und rot ist nunmal Intense 

Soso, der holt sich also des DH 920.
sicher au en feines Teil!! freu mich schon aufs neue Jahr, wenn ich dann endlcih mal mein radel testen kann


----------



## Marina (21. Dezember 2008)

tja und wer hat m oli wohl das lapierre empfohlen? ich natürlich *ggg*
das wird ne geile saison ich merk scho 
@dirtdriver: willste au mit in die pension in winterberg?  chaostruppe^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtdriver (21. Dezember 2008)

sorry ich war vorhin mega im stress....... musste mal schneller tippen als sonst

echt hast du ihm das empfohlen so siehts aus
klar bin ich dabei falls ihr noch ein platz habt bin ich dabei

freu mich auch schon auf nächstes jahr des wird ne geile saison vor allem wenn wir den deutschen cup bestreiten hehehehe.....


----------



## Marina (21. Dezember 2008)

dann plan ich dich ma ein udn halt dich aufm laufenden, wenn cih mit der planung anfang^^
wer legt sich alles ne saisonkarte für wildbad zu?


----------



## dirtdriver (21. Dezember 2008)

also ich nich.....
wei nächstes jahr wird viel auf anderen strecken geübt daher lohnt sich das nich...... will alle ixs strecken abklappern und da geht viel zeit drauf.


----------



## rideforfun (21. Dezember 2008)

Wollt ihr nächstes Jahr den ganzen Cup fahrn?

ich kann so wies jetzt aussieht frühestens in wildbad einsteigen. und des werd ich mir nochmal in ruhe durch en Kopf gehen lassen bevor ich da melde, werd erst mal schauen wie viel ich in Kanada zum fahren komm.


----------



## dirtdriver (21. Dezember 2008)

wir haben es uns mal als ziel gesteckt..... aber normal müsste es möglich sein


----------



## rideforfun (21. Dezember 2008)

Sauber!! 

bin jetzt schon neidisch, ihr dürft hier heizen und ich gammel in kanada rum, und des im flachen Land


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtdriver (21. Dezember 2008)

was machst den dort.. nimm doch dein bike mit und leih dir dort ein auto und ab geht die post........

des wird schon hast i net und kannst immer ins forum kommen und mit uns talken


----------



## rideforfun (21. Dezember 2008)

hab mir zuerst au überlegt des bike mit zu nehmen, aber es is oben an den Großen seen, da is nix mit biken  naja, muss ich halt mehr schaffen, und evtl kann ich ja aufem rückweg en kleine stop in Whistler einlegen


----------



## Marina (21. Dezember 2008)

ja eben, wenn man schon dort is^^ niemals ohne bike nach kanada!!!
dieses jahr schaff ich evtl au den ganzen cup und noch bissl swiss und european.


----------



## dirtdriver (21. Dezember 2008)

tja da hast dir aber viel vor genommen 
wirwollen nur bellwald mit fahren im ösi landt aber du gehst ja auch wie schnitzel des wird schon


----------



## Marina (21. Dezember 2008)

muss halt mal schaun was alles von der arbeit her geht. german-cup + evtl barr, bellwald und bischofsmais. muss doch mal vorwärts kommen^^


----------



## Holger78 (22. Dezember 2008)

Werd wahrscheinlich kommenden Samstag nach Wildbad jetten.
Super daß die Bergbahn wieder befördert.

In was für nem Zustand is der DH1 momentan eigentlich? Und "Bikepark" offiziell geöffnet?

Lieben Gruß
Holger


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. Dezember 2008)

hol mir auch wieder ne saisonkarte. auch wenn man viele rennen fährt lohnt sich ne saisonkarte. so wars bei mir zumindest letzte saison...


----------



## Marina (22. Dezember 2008)

bikepark hat jetz ne wintersaiosn also brauchst keien angst vor der ordnungsamtfrau haben 
streckenzustände sind sehr gut.


----------



## Holger78 (22. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön!!
Danke dir!


----------



## honk2k (22. Dezember 2008)

sodele der peter hat gesagt ich soll mich hier auch mal melden 

wie sieht des mit winterberg aus marina? planst du da ne gruppenbuchung in der pension oder so? Da bin ich natürlich auch dabei 

Und wo wir grad bei neuen bikes waren,.... mein Trek Session 88 DH kommt am 6.4.09  solange wird noch aufm SX gas gegeben!

Wie siehts mit swiss cup in Chur aus? das ist auch nicht allzu weit weg. Und Bellwald ist doch im Wallis oder? aber da hätt ich auch Bock drauf  hehe mal sehen ziel sind erstmal alle deutschen rennen.

grüße Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (22. Dezember 2008)

wir driften hier immer weiter von wildbad ab 
simon --> siehe icq^^


----------



## honk2k (23. Dezember 2008)

super danke marina hab alles bekommen 

Is vllt auch noch n plätzchen für unsern 1A Fotograf dabei? der Bidu muss auch mit  der kann auch iwo auf ner matratze aufm boden pennen der brauch ja nich viel platz hat kein bike dabei! 


SOO Wildbad jaa jetzt hab ich ja ferien und da müsst mas doch hinbekommen, dass man sich da nochmal trifft, ich warte nur noch auf meine neuen Reifen (Conti Rain King). Die Session am 1. Advent im Schnee war wirklich hammer geil


----------



## Marina (23. Dezember 2008)

war das der erste advent? oh ok^^ haja krieg mer scho hin, msus meins nur wieder zusammenbaun, dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## honk2k (23. Dezember 2008)

ja so lang ists doch noch net her


----------



## Holger78 (23. Dezember 2008)

noch eine frage:
war das erste und bis dato einzige mal diesen sommer auf dem dh1.
momentan besser nen wetscream oder ne muddy mary vorne?
erinner mich noch, daß der track mit steinen gepflastert ist - bin mir nicht schlüssig was ich montieren soll....?!?

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## honk2k (24. Dezember 2008)

wie verhält sich der Wetscream auf nassen steinen? also arg matschig ist es eigentlich nie in Wildbad denke mit nem Muddy Mary machste nichts falsch. War am 1. advent mit abgefahrenen Minion unterwegs, war auch kein Problem


----------



## Sethimus (24. Dezember 2008)

dirtdriver schrieb:


> tja da hast dir aber viel vor genommen
> wirwollen nur bellwald mit fahren im ösi landt aber du gehst ja auch wie schnitzel des wird schon



schweiz, das land heisst schweiz! oesterreich ist woanders...


----------



## rideforfun (24. Dezember 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> noch eine frage:
> war das erste und bis dato einzige mal diesen sommer auf dem dh1.
> momentan besser nen wetscream oder ne muddy mary vorne?
> erinner mich noch, daß der track mit steinen gepflastert ist - bin mir nicht schlüssig was ich montieren soll....?!?
> ...



Au wenn se vor em Rennen kräftig steine Raus gemacht/ aufgefüllt ham gibts in Wildbad immer noch mehr als genug davon. 
ich würd deffinitiv en MM nehmen, auch wiel der boden tendenziel eher sandig is und nie so richtig schlammig, selbst wenns gut regnet. Bei nem  neuen Wetscream dürfteste probleme mit den Steinen kriegen, sin einfach vie zu viele für nen reinen schlammreifen mit langen stollen


----------



## Holger78 (24. Dezember 2008)

alright - danke euch!!
ach ja, schonmal schöne weihnachten!

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (24. Dezember 2008)

liebe wildbader community: frohe weihnachten und n guten rutsch


----------



## honk2k (24. Dezember 2008)

danke gleichfalls


----------



## Myrkskog (28. Dezember 2008)

Weiß jemand wie es gerade in Wildbad aussieht. Liegt Schnee - kann man fahren, war jemand die letzten Tage zufällig da?


----------



## Marina (29. Dezember 2008)

http://www.sana-wildbad.de/ersatzneubau/webcam.htm

da kannste immer schaun ob dort schnee liegt 

wie die strecken aussehn kann ich dir allerdings ned sagen.


----------



## Mr.A (29. Dezember 2008)

Strecke ist schneefrei und in gutem Zustand


----------



## Tiefschneefabi (29. Dezember 2008)

Servus Männer und soweit ich des überflogen hab eine Frau!

Ich bin vor kurzem beruflich bedingt von Garmisch nach Freiberg am N. gezogen. 
Bisher bin ich viel Enduro und a bissl Moto Cross gefahren und würd mich jetzt gern Richtung DH orientieren.
Bike mäßig hab i halt a "normales" CC-Fully. 

So, jetzt genug gelabert und zu meiner Frage:

Ich brauch ein Bike Da ihr Ahnung von der Sache habt, frag ich jetzt einfach hier mal in die Runde was Ihr empehlen würdet. Ich weiß, is schwer zu sagen, aber ich bräuchte einfach ein paar Anhaltspunkte...

Frage 2:
Wenn ihr nach Bad Wildbad fahrts, darf ich mich da mal anschließen???

Vorab ein gutes Neues Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myrkskog (29. Dezember 2008)

du solltest erstmal mitteilen, wieviel Geld du ausgeben willst und was (evtl. auch wo) du genau damit fahren willst.


----------



## Tiefschneefabi (29. Dezember 2008)

HauptsÃ¤chlich "natÃ¼rliche" Downhill- und Freeridestrecken. Northshore eher weniger.
Fahren will ich damit (vorrangig) in Bad Wildbad / Oberammergau und Bischofsmais (O`gau und Bischofsmais war i schon des Ãfteren - in Deggendorf studiert und in Garmsich "daheim" ). NatÃ¼rlich auch die Strecken vor der HaustÃ¼r...
Preislich ist halt die Frage. Ich brauch am Anfang sicherlich kein High-End GerÃ¤t, aber es sollt halt schon was taugen. Denk, fÃ¼r so um die 2000 bis 2500 â¬ sollte man doch schon was annehmbares bekommen, oder???


----------



## honk2k (29. Dezember 2008)

stell deine frage am besten auch mal in ner anderen Rubrik, z.B. Kaufberatung 
Die meisten die sich hier so tummeln fahren halt High-end Geräte  
Ansonsten kann ich dir evtl zu nem Bergamont Straitline raten kostet neu 2200 oder wenn du glück hast bekommst du noch ein 2008er modell gut günstig, z.B. ein Kona Stab deluxe.

Wenn du mehr n Freerider willst mit nem sehr gutem Aufbau und nem super Hinterbau dann kauf einfach mein SX Trail für 2000


----------



## Tiefschneefabi (30. Dezember 2008)

Danke honk2k!


----------



## *S.F.T.* (30. Dezember 2008)

oder auch ein gebrauchtes, wie z.B. meins :-D


----------



## Hans der Bär (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das öfters vorkommt, aber finde es doch gut für alle zu wissen, wenn in die DH-Strecke auf gefährliche weiße sabbotiert wird:

Wir waren heute um das Jahr ausklingen zu lassen ein letztes Mal in Wildbad.

Die ersten Male, als wir den IXS-DH gefahren sind gab es soweit auch keine Probleme.
Auf unserer vorletzten Abfahrt war im letzten Streckenstück die letzte der Holzrampen mit einem Balken blockiert.
Wir haben uns erst mal nichts dabei gedacht, da die Strecke dannach einwandtfrei aussah, haben die Räder drüber gehoben und sind weiter gefahren.

Auf der nächsten Abfahrt jedoch war in der nicht einsehbaren Kurve mit dem kleinen "Steinkicker" vor der letzten Holzrampe ein neuer Holzbalken auf Brusthöhe über die Strecke gebaut. Mein Kollege, der vor mir gefahren ist, ist über den Kicker gesprungen, und konnte gerade noch so bremsen, dass 1cm vor dem Balöken zu Stillstand kam. Was allerdings mit etwas weniger Glück mit schweren Verletzungen hätte enden können.

Als wir dann den Balken entfernt haben, kam ein älterer Herr aus dem weißen Haus neben der Strecke und hat uns angeschriehen, dass die Strecke gesperrt sei.
Nach der Frage, wer das verordnet hätte, ist er wieder in seinem Haus verschwunden.

Auch der Mann aus dem Kiosk an der Tal-Station, der die Tageskarten verkauft, wusste nichts von einer Sperrung. Außerdem würde man ja wohl die Strecke am Start  sperren und nicht in einer uneinsehbaren Kurve.


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt immer wieder Arschlö..., das ist ja der Hammer. Strecke ist auch nicht gesperrt...zumindest waren sie das gestern noch nicht.

Was der Typ mit den Holzbalken da getrieben hat, ist ja schon versuchte Körperverletzung ( Straftat )...echt der Hammer


----------



## honk2k (31. Dezember 2008)

jaja die älteren herren... die haben auch schon gefordert, dass wir ohne Helm und Brille fahren, weil das so erschreckend aussieht    In Bischofsmais wird dir dann mim Stock Prügel angedroht, wenn du die alten Wanderer freundlich darauf hinweist, dass sie sich irrtümlicher Weise auf einer DH Strecke befinden und nicht auf einem Wanderweg...
Mir ist es auch schon passiert, dass eine junge Familie ihr kleinses Kind am Anfang der DH Strecke in Todtnau, direkt an der Doppelkante hat spielen lassen... Hätte das arme Kind am Kopf erwischt wenn ich gesprungen wäre... und jedes mal wird man dumm angemacht...
naja euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! (rutsch im wahrsten sinne des wortes bei eisregen^^)

grüße Simon


----------



## bergnah! (1. Januar 2009)

so jungs und mädel. ich wünsch euch allen n schönes neues jahr und ne erfolgreiche saison 2009


----------



## Spokenippel (2. Januar 2009)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob das öfters vorkommt, aber finde es doch gut für alle zu wissen, wenn in die DH-Strecke auf gefährliche weiße sabbotiert wird:
> 
> Wir waren heute um das Jahr ausklingen zu lassen ein letztes Mal in Wildbad.
> 
> ...



wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind die balken erst ab der vorletzten abfahrt aufgetaucht, dovor waren diese noch nicht, oder ? 



> Als wir dann den Balken entfernt haben, kam ein älterer Herr aus dem weißen Haus neben der Strecke und hat uns angeschriehen, dass die Strecke gesperrt sei.
> Nach der Frage, wer das verordnet hätte, ist er wieder in seinem Haus verschwunden.



also das wäre mir von vorne herein spanisch vorgekommen. ich hätte auf alle fälle mal dafür gesorgt, dass dieser herr mal da bleibt um ihn mal ganz klar darauf hinzuweissen was da passieren hätte können. polizei hätte ich evtl. auch mal eingeschaltet.

wo war denn das alles ganz genau.... war schon lang nicht mehr in wb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (2. Januar 2009)

Ja, war erst bei der vorletzten abfahrt. Leider ist er ja als wir ihn ansprechen wollten in sein Haus abgehauen. 

Es hatte leider ziemlich geregnet, war kalt, wir hatten keine Lust uns noch rumzustressen, weil ein Teil unserer Gruppe eigentlich schon vor ner Stunde nach Hause wollte. Daher keine Polizei.

Wir fahren nächste Woche vielleicht nochmal, und wenn sowas wieder vorkommt, heißt es definitv Polizei.


----------



## Marina (3. Januar 2009)

klingt komisch... also die letzte rampe ist gesperrt weil sie einsturzgefährdet is, das is ja aber scho länger bekannt.
und da war quer über die strecke n balken??? kann ich mir garnich vorstellen, dass einer sowas bringt. normal sin die anwohner doch ganz gechillt drauf... von ner streckensperrung wüsste man ja was, da haste recht... hmmm würd mich interessieren wies da weitergeht.


----------



## Hans der Bär (3. Januar 2009)

Also es war nicht die Rampe die "offiziell" gesperrt ist, sondern die letzte der offiziell fahrbaren. Ich wüsste auch nicht, wo man sonst langfahren sollte. 

Und ja, da waren 2 Balken:
einer war so durch die Holzgeländer der Rampe gelegt,
einer in der Kurve davor in den Sträuchern eingekeilt.


----------



## evasor (13. Januar 2009)

hi,
wollte mal aus berlin runterkommen in den netten park. wiel ange braucht man den nvon stuttgart aus hin mit zug bzw. bahn?
ab wann ist den die saison wieder offiziell eröffnet? und ab wann macht den erfahrungsgemäß wieder so richtig spass (ohne gefriebrand)    =?


----------



## carmin (13. Januar 2009)

Stuttgart-Wildbad bei guter Verbindung 1:20, sonst auch mal 1:40.
Gefrierbrand ist ja auch nur eine Frage der Verpackung ;-)
Wie lange der Winter dauert, kann Dir niemand verlässlich voraussagen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Januar 2009)

könntest auch einfach zu mir fahren, dann könnten wir zusammen in den Park, hätte keine Probleme damit wär auch für dich nicht zu teuer .

Das mit dem Balken ist sehr ungewöhnlich! Ich denke, dass da jemand was gegen den Park hat.


----------



## carmin (14. Januar 2009)

In einer Woche gibts den Führerschein? )


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Januar 2009)

nicht ganz  2 Wochen später wenn ich nicht durch Praktische flieg


----------



## Big-Hiter (25. Januar 2009)

Hi
Also hab ich das richtig verstanden, der Bikepark hat auch im Winter offen, ja?
Kann man da jetzt fahren oder welche einschränkungen gibt es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (25. Januar 2009)

Big-Hiter schrieb:


> Hi
> Also hab ich das richtig verstanden, der Bikepark hat auch im Winter offen, ja?
> Kann man da jetzt fahren oder welche einschränkungen gibt es?



Ja hat offen, allerdings ist der Schlepplift nicht in Btrieb.
Google einfach Bikepark Bad Wildbad...


----------



## Marina (4. Februar 2009)

ICH WILL NACH WILDBAD!!!! und zwar mit schlepplift 
vermiss das allsonntägliche ritual^^


----------



## *S.F.T.* (4. Februar 2009)

ich auch, aber lieber bei 25°C, staub und blauem himmel


----------



## honk2k (4. Februar 2009)

ganz ruhig marina  das wird schon 
aber ich sehne mich auch schon, da muss ich dir zustimmen!


----------



## Muskelstahl (4. Februar 2009)

Hey Marina,
wir waren vor 2 Wochen in WB und man konnte eigentlich schon ganz gut fahren...
der obere Teil war zwar glatt, aber ab dem Steinfeld war's ok...
Wir sind, falls das Wetter ok ist, übernächstes Wochenende wieder da. Vielleicht sieht man sich?


----------



## Schreiner (4. Februar 2009)

hey Muskelstahl


Meld dich mal nochmal, vielleicht kommen wir auch, haben uns letztes Jahr in Lac Blanc mal getroffen vielleicht erinnerst Dich, wir waren morgens schon recht früh da und haben mit euch gewartet bis der Lift aufmacht.

Hab zwar grad nicht viel federweg aber bissel fahren geht scho und bock hab ich auch.

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (4. Februar 2009)

jaaaaa übernächstes is mein bike vermutlich wieder fit, meldest dich einfach mal per mail obs bei euch klappt wür dmcihs uper freuen =)
ich war au scho bei schnee in wildbad, ich weiß, dass gut fahrbar is, ich bin jetz halt scho ewig nemme gefahren, also sei bissl nachsichtig mti mir


----------



## honk2k (4. Februar 2009)

joo marina wenn du da hingehst meld dich bei mir, würd ich evtl bei dir mitfahrn wenn des geht  bis die anderen alle ihre bikes fit ham wirds noch a weng dauern glaub ich, hoffentlich sind wir aber demnächst alle wieder start klar  
ich will auf jeden fall nochmal nach wildbad bevor ich mein sx verkaufen muss...
hast dein lappen eigtl noch?


----------



## Marina (5. Februar 2009)

simon... lerne endlich zu FRAGEN wenn du bei jemandem mitfahren willst^^
aber ja, ich nehm dich mit, kein thema.
jap, hab ihn noch, mam hats übernommen


----------



## honk2k (5. Februar 2009)

ich werds mir merken  aber danke ^^
hoffentlich hab ich bis da meine neuen reifen sonst wirds wieder ne lustige rutschpartie^^ macht aber auch spaß xD


----------



## dirtdriver (6. Februar 2009)

@marina
ich komm mit und mach bilder oder filme wie wäre das......


----------



## honk2k (6. Februar 2009)

jop du kommst au mit und klemmst dir noch n Bidu untern arm    ii wie sehen denn die smilies jetzt aus


----------



## Mobbel (8. Februar 2009)

auf der Homepage steht gar nicht dass der Schlepplift geschlossen hat?! 
verdammt nochmal, ich will mein Fully bald testen


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Februar 2009)

Mobbel schrieb:


> auf der Homepage steht gar nicht dass der Schlepplift geschlossen hat?!
> verdammt nochmal, ich will mein Fully bald testen



Der fährt erst wieder, wenn die Saison beginnt. Das laufen hat uns aber heute auch gut getan...war spaßig heute


----------



## Marina (11. Februar 2009)

puuuuh, wetter sieht schon geringfügig böse aus fürs wochenende^^*
hoffentlich kommt mein paket bald =)


----------



## numinisflo (11. Februar 2009)

Ist der DH denn momentan gut fahrbar? Ich würde in den Semesterferien nämlich gerne mal wieder fahren gehen.
Ist es tendenziell eher matschig/feucht oder hart/gefroren?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (11. Februar 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ist der DH denn momentan gut fahrbar? Ich würde in den Semesterferien nämlich gerne mal wieder fahren gehen.
> Ist es tendenziell eher matschig/feucht oder hart/gefroren?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Letzten Sonntag war das obere Stück gefroren und je weiter man runter kam, desto matschiger wurde es. Abgesehen von der oberen Bretterkurve, war er gut fahrbar


----------



## Marina (12. Februar 2009)

bei mir klappts am we nich, mein rahmen kommt erst mo oder di


----------



## Muskelstahl (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
war jemand am Wochenende fahren?
Ist die Strecke arg verschneit?
Gruß Miri


----------



## mcsonnenschein (16. Februar 2009)

in Kaltenbronn das ist da ein paar Meter um die Ecke liegen so 30-40cm Schnee, kam ja doch einiges runter in letzter Zeit.


----------



## b00m (16. Februar 2009)

Bei uns hats heute mittag schon wieder 10 cm draufgeschissen ... ich könnte so kotzen, ausgerechnet diese Jahr wo ich nen neues Bike habe .... scheiss Wetter!


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (16. Februar 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Bei uns hats heute mittag schon wieder 10 cm draufgeschissen ... ich könnte so kotzen, ausgerechnet diese Jahr wo ich nen neues Bike habe .... scheiss Wetter!



heul nicht geh fahrn


----------



## Marina (17. Februar 2009)

mein bike is wieder da =)
also ich bin ja au für biken am we, aber 40cm in wildbad scheinen mir doch ein wenig viel^^*
dann werden eben hier die trails gerockt


----------



## Sanchopancho (17. Februar 2009)

wollte nächste Woch auch mal nach Wildbad, aber so wie´s aussieht kann man das vergessen  

Grüße aus schwäbisch Sibirien


----------



## F.I.N. (17. Februar 2009)

salut,

grüße aus dem verschneiten freiburg 

sagt mal, wir planen evtl. anfang märz euren schönen park zu besuchen...
wie "material-fordernd" ist den die Freeride Strecke ?

Frage deshalb, da wir keine reinen freeridebikes fahren... sind "nur" bei ca. 150-160mm abgesiedelt und wollen natürlich nicht die teile kaputfahren.

was meint ihr, kann man auch ohne federwegsmonster unbeschwert fahren, oder lohnt sich eher das ausleihen eines big bikes?
bspielsweise Todtnau, bei uns in der nähe, geht nur mit downhillrädern, alles andere ist kein spass 


liebe grüße
Freeride_in_nature


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2009)

also....

mit den Bikes die ihr habt könnt ihr in Wildbad alles fahren...allerdings die Downhills werden garantiert keinen Spaß machen ohne Big Bikes...die DH's sind meiner Meinung nach Materialmordend

PS.: wenn ihr die DH fahren wollt, leiht euch ein Bike


----------



## F.I.N. (17. Februar 2009)

danke für deine super schnelle antwort..

also wir wollten den dh nicht fahren... haben uns das schon gedacht... ich meine , die big bikes brauchen ja auch ne herausforderung 

aber schön, dass das andere nicht so "material-fordernd" ist.


grüße und viel spass noch am radeln

Freeride_in_nature


----------



## Sanchopancho (17. Februar 2009)

die FR-Strecken sind nicht so der bringer, Bikercross is ganz witzig. die DH-Strecken kommt man auch mit enduro´s runter, halt nur nicht so schnell.


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2009)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> die FR-Strecken sind nicht so der bringer, Bikercross is ganz witzig. die DH-Strecken kommt man auch mit enduro´s runter, halt nur nicht so schnell.



...aber auch nur wenn du ne verdammt gute Fahrtechnik hast


----------



## slayerrider (17. Februar 2009)

Freeride kannst vergessen. Der ist abartig schlecht. Entweder Bikercross oder DH. Wohingegen, DH schon nicht so easy ist.


----------



## *S.F.T.* (17. Februar 2009)

finde ich jetzt nicht....bin der meinung dass man aufm fr auch spaß haben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.I.N. (17. Februar 2009)

hallo,

danke für eure antworten.

dh ist bestimmt sicher auch reizvoll, nur ists halt blöd,wenn wir mit unseren bikes den downhillern im wege sind....wenn wir wie schildkröten die piste runter schleichen.

wie lang ist die freeride strecke denn? bzw. ist das so ne 2 min geschichte oder geht das etwas länger?

denke wir schauen bei euch vorbei... ist immer schön, nem neuen park kennenzulernen.

grüße
Freeride_in_Nature


----------



## MatschMeister (17. Februar 2009)

@ fin.  warum den downhillern im wege stehen???   haben nicht alle  klein angefangen??   ich würd meine mühle nehmen und des fahren was ich runter komme.  

so werd ichs  mit meiner  am-enduro schwucke auch machen  wenn ich mal wieder im park bin.

ansonsten wie gesagt  fr  nicht so der renner.   fünf minuten???  dürfte hin kommen.  aber gibt sicherlich genug  die nun über die zeit lachen.  jedem seinen spass.

grüße
MatschMeister


----------



## F.I.N. (17. Februar 2009)

@matsch meister:

naja, ich mag gerne traillastige abfahrten mit naturkickern und wurzeln etc.
downhillabfahrten mit "schäferhundgroßen" steinbrocken machen denke ich nur mit dem richtigen werkzeug auch die große laune.

wir waren letzten oktober in lac blanc... ist ein toller bikepark. von hart bis zart  
5 minuten sind in der tat nicht viel. 
ich lebe z.Z. in freiburg und hier sind viele berge quasi direkt vor der tür... und da gehen die abfahrten wesentlich länger. nur im park ist´s nicht so schlimm, da der lift die kondition ersetzt, hehe

wir kommen aber bestimmt... einfach mal sehen wie es bei euch ist.
kann dir gern bescheid sagen, wenn wir fahren, dann sind wir schon 3 enduros im land der großen downhiller


----------



## honk2k (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab auch "nur" 170mm und keinerlei probleme auf dem DH in Wildbad, allerdings kenne ich die strecke mittlerweiler auch recht gut. Der DH ist nicht mehr so ruppig wie er mal war. Es gibt auch noch den DH2, der alte. Auf dem ist nicht so viel los wie auf dem 1er und der macht auch spaß. Ich würde euch auch empfehlen mit euren eigenen Rädern zu fahren, das macht immer noch am meisten spaß!

grüße Simon


----------



## Marina (17. Februar 2009)

also auf den dh strecken gibt es nur stückweise richtig harte sachen, die schiebt man dann halt udn den rest kann man auch mit wenig federweg rocken, ich seh da kein problem.
und im wegstehen tut man da niemandem, zur not geht man eben zur seite, is doch nix dabei. jeder fängt mal an udn hey, ich steh den jungs meist auch nach jahren noch im weg


----------



## F.I.N. (17. Februar 2009)

vielen lieben dank.

dann kommen wir sehr gern 

grüße
Freeride_in_nature


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2009)

Auf den DH's ist eh nicht viel los...also wenn  'viel ' los war haben mich mal 2-3 überholt...das wars dann aber auch schon.
PS.: ...und ich bin einer von denen die da nicht sonderlich schnell runter kommen


----------



## mbt (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
wie sieht es den Wettermäßig in Bad Wildbad da liegt doch bestimmt noch Schnee oder ??
Grüße Mario


----------



## Myrkskog (17. Februar 2009)

1. Die Freeride Strecken kann man den Hasen geben. Ist fast eine "Frechheit" die aufzulisten. Fast jeder ganz normale Singletrail im Schwarzwald ist besser. Mit den Strecken in Lac Blanc in keinster Weise vergleichbar.
2. Im Moment liegt recht viel Schnee. Es hat also momentan keinen Wert dort hinzufahren.
3. Die Downhillstrecken sind eigentlich nie so voll, als dass man groß im Weg stehen würde. Allerdings sind sie schon deutlich schwerer (viele Steine) als Lac Blanc.

Wildbad lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach ausschließlich wegen den Downhillstrecken. Die sind zwar nicht einfach, wenn man sie aber etwas eingeschliffen hat gehören sie sicher zum Besten was Deutschland zu bieten hat.


----------



## Marina (17. Februar 2009)

ja, ca 30-40cm^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatschMeister (17. Februar 2009)

@ fin.   gerne  meld dich einfach.  vll  pasts ja.   hier oder pn. 


@ all  hier schneits 

grüße

MatschMeister


----------



## honk2k (17. Februar 2009)

ohje morgen kommen meine Intense Intruder aber jetzt ist wildbad eingeschneit und es schneit immernoch ... naja hab ja nächste woche ferien da muss sich was tun, will unbedingt nochmal nach wildbad bevor ich mein bike verkaufen muss.

Marina wie schauts bei dir aus? könnte ich bitte bei dir mitfahren wenn du am letzten feb wochen ende fährst? unter der woche hast vermutlich keine zeit oder?


----------



## Marina (17. Februar 2009)

unter der woche is schlecht. ja am 28. evtl, ich geh abends weg, daher bin ich sonntag vermutlich ziemlich platt. wir labern im icq nochmal, ok? =)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Februar 2009)

wills endlich testen  schön dases hier auch Leute gibt die aus meiner Nähe kommen @ honk2k


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Februar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> wills endlich testen  schön dases hier auch Leute gibt die aus meiner Nähe kommen @ honk2k



Kannst dann mal berichten wie es in Wildbad funktioniert...will mir möglicherweise noch ein Flatline 3 zulegen...wäre interessant


----------



## honk2k (19. Februar 2009)

@ Hunter Biker, wo kommst du her? weil der stadt oder so kann das sein?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Februar 2009)

jou genau richtig.


----------



## honk2k (20. Februar 2009)

schön schön, wo gehste hier in der gegend immer fahrn?


----------



## Myrkskog (24. Februar 2009)

Hat schonmal jemand eine Wildbad Saisonkarte per Email beantragt? Sende ich da einfach eine Kopie vom Antrag und ein digitales Passfoto an die Radsportakademie? Vorteil wäre, dass ich nicht extra ein Passbild opfern muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (25. Februar 2009)

jap, genau so machst du es. so hab ichs letztes jahr auch gemacht und dieses jahr wieder. is garkein problem.


----------



## honk2k (25. Februar 2009)

@ Hunter-dirt
warst heute so gegen 10 "zivil" mit deim rocky in leo unterwegs? mein kumpel hat dich gesehen als er auf mich gewartet hat müssen uns um ne minute verpasst ham


----------



## Myrkskog (27. Februar 2009)

Weiß jemand ob die Downhill Strecken in Wildbad jetzt fahrbar sind? Hab nur das Webcam Bild und da ist mittlerweile fast aller Schnee weg.


----------



## Myrkskog (1. März 2009)

nur falls es interessiert - Wildbad geht im Mment noch nicht wirklich...


----------



## funbiker9 (1. März 2009)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> nur falls es interessiert - Wildbad geht im Mment noch nicht wirklich...



Mich interessiert es . Wollten heute eigentlich gehen aber nachdem was auf der Homepage steht...haben wir es dann doch gelassen


----------



## Sanchopancho (1. März 2009)

ich hoff ich kann nächstes WE nach Wildbad, bis dahin müsste ja der ganze kack schnee weg sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muskelstahl (2. März 2009)

Hmm... ich bin nicht sicher ob der Schnee dann weg ist. Wir waren gestern da und es lagen ca. 40cm Schnee. Der Skilift lief und es waren diverse Langläufer unterwegs. Sah insgesamt noch recht winterlich aus :-(


----------



## funbiker9 (2. März 2009)

Muskelstahl schrieb:


> Hmm... ich bin nicht sicher ob der Schnee dann weg ist. Wir waren gestern da und es lagen ca. 40cm Schnee. Der Skilift lief und es waren diverse Langläufer unterwegs. Sah insgesamt noch recht winterlich aus :-(



Das wird wohl leider noch ein paar wärmere Tage brauchen bis es sich wieder lohnt nach Wildbad zu fahren


----------



## Sanchopancho (3. März 2009)

bitte bitte sofort hier posten wenn der DH wieder fahrbar ist.....
ich bin sowas von geil drauf mal wieder mein Bigbike auszuführen


----------



## Myrkskog (3. März 2009)

Ich denke der DH2 geht nächstes Wochenende. Im unteren Teil kann man dann auch in den DH1 einsteigen.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. März 2009)

hoffentlich is der schnee anfang april weg... lande am 3ten.
ein tag trainieren vor barr wär nicht schlecht nach einem halben jahr pause...


----------



## Sanchopancho (9. März 2009)

kack schnee, ich glaub die nächste Eiszeit hat angefangen, muss ich wohl meine bikes verkaufen.
hier is mal der Webcam-link vom Sommerberg

http://www.badwildbad.de/index.cfm?fuseaction=gaeste&rubrik=webcam&webcam=sommerberg

sieht echt nicht gut aus das wetter dort,


----------



## Myrkskog (9. März 2009)

"Oh bitte lieber Gott - lass die Leute noch mehr Auto fahren damit die Erderwärmung endlich einsetzt!"


----------



## floehsens (10. März 2009)

von der ixs homepage:

"In Zusammenarbeit mit Marcus Klausmann verwandelte die Radsportakademie bereits im letzten Jahr die schwierige Strecke in einen sehr runden Kurs."

was genau wurde geändert? finde nichts drüber...


----------



## slayerrider (11. März 2009)

ich denk mal das ist nur Werbung. Und wie das so mit Werbung ist, hat nichts mit dem richtigen Leben zu tun.


----------



## Muskelstahl (12. März 2009)

Ja, wir waren a diese Jahr schon da und es hat sich nichts verändert.
Für's Rennen war die Streckenführung ja etwas anders, vielleicht meinen sie das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (12. März 2009)

bin am sonntag vermutlich da, wer noch?


----------



## floehsens (12. März 2009)

wir überlegen am sonntag auch mal nach wildbad zu kommen, machen es aber vom wetter abhängig. sollte oben noch schnee liegen, setzen wir uns nicht 2 stunden ins auto. mal schauen wie es am samstag ausschaut. kann jemand aus der gegend samstag abend mal einen lagebericht posten? ich behalte schon die ganze zeit die 2 webcams im auge:

oben:
http://www.badwildbad.de/index.cfm?fuseaction=gaeste&rubrik=webcam &webcam=sommerberg

unten:
http://www.sana-wildbad.de/ersatzneubau/webcam.htm

hoffe das das weiße zeug oben noch verschwindet!! 

cheers


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. März 2009)

Marina schrieb:


> bin am sonntag vermutlich da, wer noch?



würde gern! vorallem weil die Wettervorhersager, für Sonntag gutes Wetter voraussagen !! Aber nee muss son scheiß Votrag fürn Montag fertig machen... wenn dann entscheide ich mich kurzfristik, vielleicht sehmer uns ja


----------



## Muskelstahl (13. März 2009)

Hmmmm...jetzt sieht es wieder nicht so gut aus....
wir machen es vom Wetter abhängig


----------



## scox83 (14. März 2009)

Marina und ich haben schon gerätselt, ob die Bike Station schon offen hat.
Auf der Seite steht März bis 1.11...
Nur welcher März?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. März 2009)

märz halt, jedes jahr...


----------



## Muskelstahl (15. März 2009)

Hi, war heute jemand von euch fahren?
Wie war's? Der DH1 ist immer noch zu, oder? 
Wie schaut's auf'm DH2 aus?


----------



## scox83 (16. März 2009)

heut mail bekommen:

Hallo,

der Schlepplift ist noch nicht in Betrieb und die Bikestation hat noch
Winterpause. Mit der offiziellen Öffnung, die vermutlich Ende März/Anfang
April (je nach Wetter- und Schneeverhältnissen) wird beides wieder offen
sein.

Viele Grüße

Charlotte Schwarz


----------



## michar (16. März 2009)

****..ich wollt am mittwoch hin und aufm 4x....also schlepplift ist nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (18. März 2009)

Samstag Wildbad! Wer ist dabei??


----------



## Marina (18. März 2009)

eher sonntag...


----------



## visionthing (21. März 2009)

kleine Info:
War gestern in Wildbad und der Downhill 2 ist komplett offen.
Der Downhill 1 kann ab der ersten Wegkreuzung befahren werden.(einfach am Downhill 2 weiter den Weg entlang) 
Allerdings fährt man bis zum Steinfeld im Schnee, was echt fies rutschig ist, dannach ist alles trocken und einfach Super.


----------



## scox83 (21. März 2009)

war heut auch da...
bis zum steinfeld isses ne schlammschlacht auf DH1.
Kärcher ist oben wo die kicker sind noch total vereist... nicht befahrbar.
BikerX voll mit schnee, ebenfalls nicht befahrbar.


----------



## BrEmBo. (22. März 2009)

he wer is heute da mach mich grad fertig un will mal hin.... noch jemand da?

lg sven


----------



## Marina (22. März 2009)

bin da =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (22. März 2009)

schnee is fast komplett weg, strecken sind gut zu fahren, aufm dh1 lediglich matschig vom hermannsweg bis zur schwalbekurve, das gibt sich aber sicher auch die nächsten tage.
war ja irre viel los heute!


----------



## Lurnas (22. März 2009)

Ab dem Wald ists super zu fahren, vorher bisschen schmierig...
Video vom Samstag (HD): [ame="http://vimeo.com/3802922"]Bad Wildbad DH on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marina (22. März 2009)

ein vöglein zwitscherte mir soeben zu:
opening 4.4.


----------



## BrEmBo. (22. März 2009)

geil wars ja heute schon... jetzt muss nur meine linke hand endlich wieder komplett gesund sein dann kann ich auch wieder gescheit fahrn...


----------



## floehsens (22. März 2009)

ich würd sagen das opening war heute, bei so vielen leuten am berg!

schee wars!

cheers


----------



## Marina (22. März 2009)

da hast wohl recht!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (24. März 2009)

Marina schrieb:


> ein vöglein zwitscherte mir soeben zu:
> opening 4.4.



und ich komm am 3.4. wieder in deutschland an... perfekt


----------



## *S.F.T.* (24. März 2009)

hi

hats inzwischen noch mal geschneit in wb?


----------



## funbiker9 (24. März 2009)

*S.F.T.* schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hats inzwischen noch mal geschneit in wb?



Laut Homepage schon 
..achso und die Webcam bestätigt das


----------



## Sanchopancho (24. März 2009)

wird schon wieder schnee liegen, bei uns liegen gute 10-15 cm Neuschnee, und wir liegen ungefähr auf selber Höhe.
Zum heulen, jetzt war´s grad gut zum biken. 

grüße aus Schwäbisch Sibirien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (24. März 2009)

es is doch zum kotzen -.-
opening am 4.4. ade....


----------



## funbiker9 (24. März 2009)

Marina schrieb:


> es is doch zum kotzen -.-
> opening am 4.4. ade....



jetzt doch nicht am 4. April


----------



## Marina (24. März 2009)

naja wenn da scho wieder schnee liegt? und da wirds sicher weiterschneien...
ach, abwarten, vielleicht hats ja morgen 15grad 

edit: auf der seite steht das opening am 4.4. nur angekündigt.

aber... "Ab dann sind wieder alle Tickets im Programm, der Schlepplift geht in Betrieb und die Bikestation ist an den Wochenenden geöffnet."
bikestation an den wochenenden??? mi und do nemme?


----------



## Sanchopancho (24. März 2009)

...hab schon die Heizung voll aufgedreht und alle Fenster geöffnet, Auto lass ich jetzt auch noch laufen.  

Lang lebe die Klimaerwärmung!!! Keine Macht dem Schnee!!!


----------



## funbiker9 (24. März 2009)

Hoffen wir mal, daß nicht soviel Schnnee gefallen ist 
Waren am Samstag oben ( allerdings ohne Bike ) und sind den DH 1 runter gelaufen... da war alles so schön trocken , abgesehen vom oberen Stück vor dem Steinfeld...und jetzt


----------



## Marina (24. März 2009)

sonntag wars top =)
och maaaaan das opening dual fun race is wieder am ostersamstag -.- scheiß arbeit aber au...


----------



## Sanchopancho (24. März 2009)

bei uns schneits grad wieder, wenn schneeschippen Olympisch wird, tret ich für Deutschland an.

Aaahhhh, ich dreh durch!!


----------



## BrEmBo. (24. März 2009)

des is doch aber auch echt en drecks winter dieses jhr! kla freuen sich die wintersportler aber wir.... ich mein der winter war net sonderlich kalt nur lang ist er und einfach zu größenteil nur siffig. letztes jahr war im feb. schon der slopestyle und der contitrack (um-)gebaut un dieses jahr liegen jetzt noch gute 70cm schnee in WiBe laut Wetterdienst!

Maaannnn ich will warm, trcoken und BIKEN! reicht doch echt jetzt mit dem kack!!!


----------



## funbiker9 (1. April 2009)

Weiß jemand wie die DH's aussehen...nachdem der BikerX am Wochenende wegen Eisplatten geschlossen bleibt??? ...und wie weit die Arbeiten auf dem ixs DH sind oder es immer noch ne Umleitung auf den DH 2 gibt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (2. April 2009)

let's go and see =)
schade, hatte mich schon aufn bikerx gefreut, macht halt doch einfach laune!
die neuen öffnungs- und verleihzeiten sind ja auch bereits online


----------



## MatschMeister (2. April 2009)

also die tage stand in der lokalen zeitung dass bis zur eröffnung, sa 4.4   alle strecken offen und befahrbar sein werden. 

da würdsch doch sagen den biker viel spass

MatschMeister


----------



## BrEmBo. (2. April 2009)

naja mal schaun wollte sonntag kommen geht aber net.

naja hessen hat ja ferien da bleibt uns schülern noch zeit^^


----------



## Lurnas (3. April 2009)

Sind morgen dort, wer noch? Bei dem Wetter sicher ein großer Spaß


----------



## Saci (4. April 2009)

wollte heut eiegntlich auch gehn, leider hat mein magen nich mitgemacht - en kumpel von mir is aber, also der schlepplift is außer betrieb, bzw. noch defekt. am Biker X wird noch gebaut - also auch nicht befahrbar und der untere teil vom DH1 is nich befahrbar weil die holzbrücken neu gemacht werden oder so... na da bin ich ja fast froh das ich ned dort bin^^


----------



## Ramboline (4. April 2009)

Jeaaaaaa!!! Werden auch da sein. Hoffendlich lohnt sich das Bike-ausleihen wenn noch nix richtig fertig ist....
Aber ich kann jetzt nicht mehr länger warten weil wir hier im Allgäu immernoch mega den Schnee haben und ich bald durchdreh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (4. April 2009)

Denke, daß wir morgen auch da sind. Der Schlepplift geht zwar nicht, dafür sind aber die Karten günstiger...das ist fair


----------



## Lurnas (4. April 2009)

Waren heute dort, war richtig viel los, aber war trotzdem geil! Hab ich Samstags noch nicht erlebt.. 4x ist wohl wegen Eisplatten auf der Strecke noch nicht offen, aber Wildbad ist doch der DH! Der wird erst ganz unten umgeleitet, bei den großen Holzrampen am Schluss eben.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. April 2009)

@ Lurnas

ist der DH trocken oder eher schlammig??

( Würd so gern mal wieder im trockenen fahren )


----------



## Lurnas (4. April 2009)

Der DH war komplett trocken und schön griffig. Gegen später, als wir gegangen sind, hats dann aber angefangen ein bisschen zu regnen, denk aber, dass das schnell wieder abtrocknet.


----------



## funbiker9 (4. April 2009)

Danke für die Info


----------



## dumabrain (5. April 2009)

wir wollen am wochenende nach Wildbad fahren von Samstag bis Montag. Auf der Homepage steht noch etwas von Schnee auf den oberen Abschnitten... ist der DH komplett frei von Schnee?


----------



## funbiker9 (5. April 2009)

dumabrain schrieb:


> wir wollen am wochenende nach Wildbad fahren von Samstag bis Montag. Auf der Homepage steht noch etwas von Schnee auf den oberen Abschnitten... ist der DH komplett frei von Schnee?



Ja...da ist kein Schnee mehr. DH1 & 2 sind frei


----------



## *S.F.T.* (5. April 2009)

hoooffeentliich bleibt das wetter einigermaßen troken bis nächstes wochenende....dann komm ich auch ma wieder*freu*


----------



## dumabrain (5. April 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ja...da ist kein Schnee mehr. DH1 & 2 sind frei



danke schön!


----------



## Saci (5. April 2009)

weiß jemand wie lang der schlepplift noch außer betrieb ist und ab wann der BikerX wieder befahrbar ist - würd evtl. am DO oder FR mal hingehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrEmBo. (5. April 2009)

ist der iXS Dh denn noch Teilgesperrt?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. April 2009)

der untere teil ist gesperrt. der hasstunnel ist die letzte sektion die man fahren kann.


----------



## BrEmBo. (6. April 2009)

ok danke. weiß jemand wie lange noch?


----------



## DickesB (6. April 2009)

BrEmBo. schrieb:


> ok danke. weiß jemand wie lange noch?



Hab heute versucht die Charlotte von der Radsportakademie zu erreichen, aber leider hat das nicht funktioniert...
Werde auf jeden Fall ab Donnerstag dort sein.
Denke mal das der BikerX spätestens am Freitag auf machen wird...
Zumal am Samstag ja das Rennen ist und bei großer Teilnehmerzahl der BikerX dafür drockengelegt sein sollte...

Wer ist noch am Donnerstag oder Freitag in Willes?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. April 2009)

höchstens 2 wochen, schätze ich mal...


----------



## mcsonnenschein (7. April 2009)

Am WE steht Barr auf dem Kalender!!


----------



## BrEmBo. (7. April 2009)

hmm naja okay mal schaun bei mir steht fr, sa oder so wibe aufm plan!


----------



## Marina (7. April 2009)

Fr nach Krankheit endlich wieder =)


----------



## BrEmBo. (7. April 2009)

dann sag ich mal verspätet und sinnlos noch gute besserung =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (7. April 2009)

dere .
an euch experten  :
ist mittlerweile alles offen, schnee und eisfrei ?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (7. April 2009)

nein, der ixs dh ist unten immernoch gesperrt.
der lift wird warscheinlcih auch nicht laufen. (kleiner tellerlift läuft aber)
alles ist schnee und eisfrei.
morgen fahr ich zum bauen hin, dann kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## Mobbel (8. April 2009)

Marina schrieb:


> Fr nach Krankheit endlich wieder =)



Ach Marina, dann werden wir uns ja sehen 
Kann mir jmd. schnell zusammenfassen, was man bisher schon fahren kann?
Ich freu mich schon auf Freitag, erste mal seit 2 Jahren wieder in Wildbad shredden!


----------



## Marina (8. April 2009)

hehe sehr gut =) 
wird super am freitag, wetter wird top!!!
bikerx is hoffentlich auch offen, aber laut danger könnts eng werden damit...


----------



## Mobbel (8. April 2009)

na suuupi 
noch ne kleine Frage, wo muss ich denn mit der Bahn aussteigen?
Ich freu mich schon sehr


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. April 2009)

wenn du die bergbahn meinst, dann an der endstation, also ganz oben am berg 
falls du aber die normale bahn meinst, dann in wildbad kurpark. ist dann direkt neben der bergbahn. viel spaß in wildbad, und macht meinen biker-x nicht so kaputt falls er überhaupt offen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissi93 (9. April 2009)

hallo leute,

ich komm morgen oder am sonntag vielleicht auch nach wildbad.
da ich mit dem zug fahre weiß ich allerdings nicht wie ich auf den sommerberg kommen soll? 
oder kann man an der talstation von der bergbahn auch bikepark karten kaufen?


danke und gruß chrissi


----------



## Lurnas (9. April 2009)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> falls du aber die normale bahn meinst, dann in wildbad kurpark. ist dann direkt neben der bergbahn.



Kurpark ist eine zu weit, Uhlandplatz ist direkt an der Bergbahn.
Das erste Mal lassen die dich kostenlos hoch, wenn du beim zweiten Mal ne Karte dabei hast.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (9. April 2009)

sorry für die fehlinformation, bin bisher immer mim auto nach wildbad gefahren...


----------



## Bidu (9. April 2009)

salut!

wer will mich morgen früh im auto von stuttgart nach wildbad mitnehmen?! 
bin zum fotos machen dort - also ohne bike!
ich bin pflegeleicht, nett und 1,82m groß.
würde mich seeehr freuen wenn das iwie klappen würde!

cheers,
Bidu


----------



## Mobbel (10. April 2009)

mist, zu spät /:


----------



## teatimetom (10. April 2009)

auf die gefahr hin das ich mich wiederhole : macht nochmal streckenbericht bitte,
ich hab 400 km einfache anreise ... überlege aber trotzdem dort hin zu fahren  g.


----------



## DerKeiler (10. April 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> auf die gefahr hin das ich mich wiederhole : macht nochmal streckenbericht bitte,
> ich hab 400 km einfache anreise ... überlege aber trotzdem dort hin zu fahren  g.



Der Streckenzustand würde mich auch interessieren. Ich hab vor, am Montag hinzufahren, hab aber "nur" 260km einfach...


----------



## Myrkskog (10. April 2009)

Strecken sind in gutem Zustand. Der Downhill 1 ist im allerletzten Teil immer noch nicht befahrbar wegen Raparaturen. Es war heute sehr voll aber es wurde bis 16:00 Uhr ein Shuttleservice angeboten. Bikercross war anscheinend auch offen.


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2009)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Bikercross war anscheinend auch offen.



DS und BikeX waren beide offen!


----------



## teatimetom (10. April 2009)

danke. wird doch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Fecker (11. April 2009)

Hab' ein paar bilder von heute (Fun Dual Slalon) auf Pinkbike geladen - sektion DH-Racing 

Gruß an alle ! War eine super Tag !


----------



## Marina (12. April 2009)

strecken sind in nem super zustand, kann man nich meckern. im IXS-DH muss noch ein bisschen Streckenpflege im Steinfeld betrieben werden und an dem kleinen Kicker nach dem Solid-Drop liegen ein bisschen viele lose Steine, aber das fährt sich weg 
Der BikerX wird noch weiter gerichtet, sah schonmal besser aus, aber auch schon schlechter.


----------



## CoreX (12. April 2009)

Servus!

Ich würd gern mal nach Bad Wildbad fahren, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob die Strecke nicht zu schwer für mich bzw. meine Mitfahrer ist? Wie siehts da eigtl. mit Chicken Ways aus oder heißts da do it or die? 

Wir fahren normalerweise immer so in O-Gau rum, aber weils da ja noch bisschen dauert, wär Bad Wildbad schon a sach ^^

Gruß,


----------



## BrEmBo. (13. April 2009)

also die Dh sind schon anstrengend auf die dauer! weiß  nicht wie deine mItfahrer fahren können oder nich aber chickenways gibts es! jedefalls in beiden dh`s


----------



## Marina (13. April 2009)

es gibt nur 2 knackpunktstellen auf dem IXS-DH an denen man als anfänger seine schwierigkeiten hat, alles andere is machbar.
stelle 1 ist recht weit am anfang, an und nach der raceline/donnerbalken, das sieht so aus:





und dann an udn nach der schwalbekurve, da siehts so aus:




da isses am anfang aber keinerlei schande abzusteigen und zu schieben =)
der rest ist immer fahr- und abrollbar, wenn was kommen sollte, sprünge sind umfahrbar.
anstrengend, ja, aber auch sauspaßig, wird euch sicher gefallen!
Auf dem alten DH ist es schon schwieriger durchzukommen, im oberen Teil sind wie ich sagen würde 3 Stellen, die man am Anfang nicht so leicht schafft, da kann man auch absteigen wenn man will, danach machts dann auch als Anfänger saumäßig Spaß!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. April 2009)

Ich war jetzt zwei mal in Wildbad. Also der Dh1 geht eigentlich gut zu fahren, wenn man mal seine Linie gefunden hat. Is aber schon anstrengend.
Der Dh2 is schon weng schwieriger, sehr verblockt und mit vielen Spitzkehren.
Macht aber alles Spaß.


----------



## chrissi93 (13. April 2009)

tag,

ich will am mittwoch nochmal nach wildbad fahren, aber da die bikestation zu hat, weiß ich nicht wo ich meinen rucksack hinstellen könnte.
Gibts da irgend ne möglichkeit oder muss ich den dauernt auflassen?

gruß chrissi


----------



## Lurnas (13. April 2009)

Kannst auch oben an der (Ski-)Hütte lassen, wenn die offen hat.


----------



## Marina (14. April 2009)

mittwoch is offen, wegen ferien is von mi bis so geöffnet.
beim Bidu sind bilder vom Freitag online =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissi93 (14. April 2009)

okay danke

weiß eigentlich jemand wer da am sonntag seine kameras aufm bikerX stehen hatte? sah richtig profi mässig aus

gruß chrissi


----------



## el-torro (14. April 2009)

ich glaub die Cameracrew hat hauptsächlich den einen Solid-Fahrer abgelichtet. Der iss mir ein mal "den Anlieger hoch schiebend" bei ner Fahrt begegnet, iss dann schnell auf die Seite


----------



## ebroglio (14. April 2009)

Mal ne Frage,bin Anfänger und war bisher nie in einem Bikepark.
Fahren tu ich ein Hardtail das sich aber doch sehr gut bewegen lässt,etwas mehr auf die Linie achten dann geht das auch..jetzt wollt ich mal fragen wie denn der Freeride etc. in Wildbad so ist,da es nicht allzu weit entfernt ist von meinem zuhause und ich schon Lust und Laune hätte mal hinzufahren.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## KONA_pepe (15. April 2009)

Der FR is etwas lausig. Für Anfänger okay.
Aber aufm Biker X wirste mehr spass haben


----------



## ebroglio (15. April 2009)

Biker x ist doch alles eben oder denk ich da falsch?
Also Schotter mit Hügeln und Sprüngen.

Ich will eig. schon Wurzeln,Steine,etc..einen kleinen Biker x hab ich hier um die Ecke.
Aber das will ich eig. nicht fahren..ich steh mehr auf Singletrails,Wald,etc..


----------



## KONA_pepe (15. April 2009)

Ja gut dabiste aufm FR gut bedient damit. Anspruchsvoll ist er aber nicht... 
Falls du dir viel zutraust kannst du auch den DH 1 versuchen. Wird halt bissel ruppig aber da sin schon genug mim HT runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebroglio (15. April 2009)

Ich denk ich meld mich mal die Tage wieder,wenn ich dort bin will ich eh auch mal ne DH runter.Und wenn es ruppig wird ist es auch nicht schlimm..passiert.

Man muss einfach mal testen,zur Not geht es halt dann nur langsam runter..
Aber ich glaub ich brauch noch paar Reifen,mit Fat Albert komm ich da nicht so prachtvoll runter.Oder?


----------



## Myrkskog (15. April 2009)

Die FR Strecken kannst du den Hasen geben. Da wirst du mit Sicherheit enttäuscht sein.
Entweder BikerX oder DH...


----------



## Marina (15. April 2009)

nein, der bikerx geht definitiv bergab 
klingt als wärst n recht fitter ht-fahrer, dann ab aufn dh, macht saumäßig spaß^^


----------



## scox83 (15. April 2009)

...Sonst gäb es ja auch keinen Schlepplift 
DH1 ist mit dem HT auf jeden fall zu schaffen. Mein Mitbewohner fährt den zumindest... .
Fahr einfach hin und schau dir das ganze an, gibt sicher den einen oder anderen der dir zeigt was wo wie geht, war bei mir auch so.
Selbst auf dem Kärcher wird dich das HT auf dem letzten stück ordentlich durchschütteln.

RT ist ja nicht sooooo weit von wildbad weg.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. April 2009)

wir haben den kärcher heute gerichtet, man kann sich also auch wieder dort runterlassen


----------



## ebroglio (15. April 2009)

Na das hört sich doch toll an.RT ist tatsächlich nicht weit weg,deshalb ist ja alles in Planung..muss jetzt mal alles durchchecken und paar Besorgungen fürs Bike + meine Sicherheit machen,dann komm ich mal vorbei und fahr einfach ma testweise möglichst alles,was gehen könnte..davon abhängig weiß ich ja dann,was am meisten Spaß macht.

Das Biker x bergab geht ist klar,ich meinte damit,das es Schotter ist,eine "gebaute" Piste, breit, mit Steilwandkurven, Sprüngen, Doubles, etc..das stell ich mir darunter vor.
Eine 4x bzw. berabgehende BMX-Race-Strecke.

Aber das wird einfach auch mal gefahren!


----------



## funbiker9 (15. April 2009)

ebroglio schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch toll an.RT ist tatsächlich nicht weit weg,deshalb ist ja alles in Planung..muss jetzt mal alles durchchecken und paar Besorgungen fürs Bike + meine Sicherheit machen,dann komm ich mal vorbei und fahr einfach ma testweise möglichst alles,was gehen könnte..davon abhängig weiß ich ja dann,was am meisten Spaß macht.
> 
> Das Biker x bergab geht ist klar,ich meinte damit,das es Schotter ist,eine "gebaute" Piste, breit, mit Steilwandkurven, Sprüngen, Doubles, etc..das stell ich mir darunter vor.
> Eine 4x bzw. berabgehende BMX-Race-Strecke.
> ...



Ganz genau das ist der Biker x. Sind gerade 2 Videos vom Biker x hier drin. Schau's dir an...
Biker X macht ein haufen Spaß. Geh einfach hin und probiere alles aus...danach bist du schlauer


----------



## Deleted 124080 (17. April 2009)

wie siehtsn auf denStrecken aus?
sind die grad arg matschig? wollt morgen evtl. hingehn


----------



## chrissi93 (17. April 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ganz genau das ist der Biker x. Sind gerade 2 Videos vom Biker x hier drin. Schau's dir an...
> Biker X macht ein haufen Spaß. Geh einfach hin und probiere alles aus...danach bist du schlauer



darf ich mal fragen wo ich die 2 videos finde?
danke und gruß chrissi


----------



## SiD_ (17. April 2009)

hi, war von euch irgend einer am 5 april in wildbad am start und hat dort eventuell bilder gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (17. April 2009)

chrissi93 schrieb:


> darf ich mal fragen wo ich die 2 videos finde?
> danke und gruß chrissi



http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/84

hier ist eins davon


----------



## ebroglio (17. April 2009)

Leider leider hat es wieder geregnet und des weiteren bin ich am Wochenende in Ulm.

Damit wird dieses Wochenende wohl nicht viel gehen.
Man muss sagen..der Bikerx sieht eig. doch nach Spaß aus.Ich könnt auch mal ein wenig Springen üben,also etwas größere Sprünge..schließlich gibt es Tables wenn ich es nicht ganz schaff, nicht so wie auf meinem Hometrail, wo dicke Löcher dazwischen sind..

Ich meld mich wieder, vielleicht trifft man sich ja dann.


----------



## Marciii (18. April 2009)

Hey, bin morgen seit langem mal wieder in Wildbad unterwegs, wer isn noch so da?


----------



## Marina (18. April 2009)

anwesend =)


----------



## Marciii (18. April 2009)

ok^^

Evtl sieht man sich ja, denk bin die meiste zeit auf den DHs unterwegs


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (18. April 2009)

ich schau auch mal rein. für ne halbe stunde oder so...


----------



## bikingarni (22. April 2009)

ICh werd nachher von Stuttgart-Plieningen nach Wildbad fahren, hat jemand Lust/Zeit mitzukommen, möge er sich melden!


----------



## stucki1983 (22. April 2009)

verdammt warum muss ich nur arbeiten... sonst hätt ich sofort ja gesagt


----------



## funbiker9 (22. April 2009)

stucki1983 schrieb:


> verdammt warum muss ich nur arbeiten... sonst hätt ich sofort ja gesagt



ich glaub das geht vielen so  

( mir auch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martha (22. April 2009)

Hab gerade erfahren, dass der iXS-DH wieder offen und voll befahrbar ist. Alle vier Brücken wurden ausgebessert. 

Martha


----------



## Spokenippel (22. April 2009)

stucki1983 schrieb:


> verdammt warum muss ich nur arbeiten... sonst hätt ich sofort ja gesagt



seid froh, dass ihr noch arbeit habt.... andere würden alles geben wieder arbeiten zu dürfen


----------



## bikingarni (22. April 2009)

Um das Studentendasein zu feiern: Wenn ich meine Bremse gerichtet habe entscheide ich ob ich Freitag nochmal gehe. Heute: 6 Leute im Park, alles offen. Wunderbar.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (23. April 2009)

wie ist denn die Strecke?wurde sie ein bissle gerichtet?


----------



## funbiker9 (23. April 2009)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> wie ist denn die Strecke?wurde sie ein bissle gerichtet?



BikerX sieht gut aus....aber auf der DH wurde nichts gerichtet.
( stand letzten Sonntag )
...


----------



## Marina (23. April 2009)

am dh is auch nur die stelle nach der schwalbekurve bis zum steinsprung grad a bissl übel, sonst is alles super gut in schuss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. April 2009)

naja, die stelle nach der schwalbekurve geht gerade auch, da kein absperrband drinne hängt.
man kann sich ne schön flowige line suchen.


----------



## Marina (23. April 2009)

naja also musst ja sogar DU zugeben, von flow kannste da nich sprechen^^
du wolltest mir da nochd eine linie zeigen. sonntag da?
wer noch?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. April 2009)

es gibt eine line, die ist flowig.
kann aber erstmal ne weile nicht mehr nach wildbad, immernoch verletzt.
der arzt meinte heute, dass ich wieder fahren gehen kann sobald ich mich wohl fühl.
im moment kann ich aber nichtmal meinen arm heben...
nuff said


----------



## Muskelstahl (23. April 2009)

Ich komm Sonntag auch! 
Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal mit unserem Mädelstag ;-)


----------



## specnic (24. April 2009)

bin sonntag auch anwesend... hauptsächlich dhstrecken


----------



## nEsh_91 (26. April 2009)

hey hab mal ne frage, war am sam. im bikepark und beim bikerx waren öfters mal fotografen unterwegs, sind die irgendwie vom bikepark und werden die bilder ins inet gestellt?
thx greetz phil


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2009)

Ich hab am Samstag nur den Typen gesehen der an der Skihütte in der Mittagspause die CC-Fraktion beim Pausenradler gelöchert und anschließend fotografiert hat.


----------



## freebird85 (27. April 2009)

Das mit den Fotografen ist mir auch aufgefallen, war am Ostersamstag das letzte Mal in Wildbad. Vielleicht einfach nur interessierte Wanderer? Weiss jemand ob beide DHs nun komplett fahrbar sind?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (27. April 2009)

alles klp befahrbar!


----------



## [email protected] (28. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
mal ne Frage zum Ablauf in Wildbad Montags-Donnerstags!

Ich würd gerne den Park unter der Woche besuchen und habe auf der Webseite gesehen man kann die Karten dann in der Tal- und Protektoren in der Bergstation holen?
Ist damit der Kiosk unten vor dem Eingang der Bergbahn und oben der Kiosl im Gebäude der Bergbahn gemeint?

Muss man sonst noch was beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (28. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mal ne Frage zum Ablauf in Wildbad Montags-Donnerstags!
> 
> Ich würd gerne den Park unter der Woche besuchen und habe auf der Webseite gesehen man kann die Karten dann in der Tal- und Protektoren in der Bergstation holen?
> ...



Genau, unten am Kiosk gibt es Karten und oben Protektoren. 

Zu beachten mmmhh also Mo & Di läuft der Schlepplift nicht...ansonsten wüßte ich jetzt nichts...

PS.: wie es mit Leihbikes unter der Woche aussieht kein Plan..


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. April 2009)

wenn der shop oben zu hat, kann man keine bikes leihen.


----------



## [email protected] (28. April 2009)

Muss man Protektoren vorbestellen oder haben die ALLE im Kiosk?


----------



## syrer (28. April 2009)

@ [email protected]: Geh doch einfach am Freitag mit uns mit nach Wildbad. Ich, ede, Yeti und Fs Belsen haben bestimmt noch nen Platz für dich frei.

Gruß syrer


----------



## slayerrider (28. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Muss man Protektoren vorbestellen oder haben die ALLE im Kiosk?


ich denke nicht das es im Kiosk Protekotoren gibt, die gibt es nur im Shop und der hat Mo-Do zu.


----------



## lesdeas (28. April 2009)

hi,
ich werde jetzt über das verlängerte wochenende nach wildbad fahren.
kann mir einer sagen, wie die streckenbedingungen so ungefähr sind? hats dort eigentlich schon ordentlich geregnet, oder kommt das erst noch?


----------



## Myrkskog (29. April 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ich denke nicht das es im Kiosk Protekotoren gibt, die gibt es nur im Shop und der hat Mo-Do zu.




Doch - ist oben am Kiosk ganz neu eingeführt. Unten soll es bald noch Schläuche geben. Irgendwelche Wünsche diesbezüglich? Hab dem Kioskmann gesagt, er soll neben DH-Schläuchen auch normale z.B. Schwalbe AV13 anbieten.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. April 2009)

er soll nur AV-13 anbieten


----------



## nEsh_91 (29. April 2009)

lesdeas schrieb:


> hi,
> ich werde jetzt über das verlängerte wochenende nach wildbad fahren.
> kann mir einer sagen, wie die streckenbedingungen so ungefähr sind? hats dort eigentlich schon ordentlich geregnet, oder kommt das erst noch?



gestern hat es am meisten geregnet, heute auch nochmal n bisschen, ab morgen solls trocken und wieder warm werden, besonders ab fr.

werd am fr. auch da sein

greetz phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (29. April 2009)

wildbad geht so gut wie immer top zu fahren, völlig egal ob trocken oder nass. bis zum freitag isses dann noch bisschen feucht, also perfekte bedingungen! bin fr und so au da =) muss ja für den winterberger rookies cup trainieren


----------



## mcsonnenschein (29. April 2009)

feucht fährt es sich besser


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. April 2009)

nich nur in wildbad


----------



## honk2k (30. April 2009)

grützi miteinander,

fährt von euch am Sonntag jemand nach Wildbad? ich suche nämlich noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit! Komme aus Leonberg, kann euch mit der Bahn aber auch entgegenkommen. Wäre nett wenn sich jemand melden würde!

Danke grüße Simon


----------



## Saci (30. April 2009)

sind (der jatschek und der lowrider89 noch) morgen auch in wildbad - könnt richtig geil werden - schön viel grip - wenns ned noch zu feucht is, aber denk ned


----------



## Bullet (1. Mai 2009)

hi leute, es gibt ne interessensgemeinschaft für stuggi, umgebung und wildbad - seid herzlich eingeladen !

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=189

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (1. Mai 2009)

morgen fahr ich auch mal wieder rueber..aber nur um bisschen 4x zu fahren mim hardtail


----------



## slayerrider (1. Mai 2009)

Bullet schrieb:


> hi leute, es gibt ne interessensgemeinschaft für stuggi, umgebung und wildbad - seid herzlich eingeladen !
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=189
> 
> mfg


Das bringt dann genau was?


----------



## Marina (1. Mai 2009)

hallöchen =)
weiß jemand, wer der fotograf aufm dh und dem bikerx war? nicht der ältere sondern der jüngere^^ (war es derselbe im wald und draußen? ich weiß es nich genau...)


----------



## Saci (2. Mai 2009)

hey, @ marina - das war der kleine bruder vom dem kerl mit dem weißen lappiere mit den deemax dranne - ham aufm DH mal kuru mit ihm geredet - er is eigentlich freier fotograf bei der pforzheimer zeitung, oder so ^^ und macht gestern hauptsächlich für und von seinem bruder bilder - habn uns die emailadresse geben lassen.. aber ich weiß die grad nimmer auswendig - mein kolleg hat die. wenn wir ihn anschreibn fragebn wir ihn obs okay is wenn wir die au die adresse geben (er war etwas "scheu") .. dann schreib cih dir ne PM.

Gruß
 Daniel


----------



## Marina (2. Mai 2009)

super dankeschön =) aber wenn das stefans kleiner bruder is, kan ich au n stefan mal fragen, wenn ich ihn das nächste mal seh, super danke dir!! (für ne pm wär ich trotzdem dankbar  )


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (2. Mai 2009)

juhu ich fahr auch mal wieder nach wb also wer is morgen da?


----------



## mompere (2. Mai 2009)

Also ich werd auf jedenfall zum knipsen da sein, leider nochmal mit alter cam.
Postbote war grad da als ich mit den Hunden Gassi war


----------



## FlyingSpongebob (2. Mai 2009)

mhh  dumm gelaufen wo wisten dann vermutlich sein dh oder biker x?


----------



## michar (2. Mai 2009)

schön wars heute...


----------



## mompere (2. Mai 2009)

Denk ich mir.

Werd morgen hauptsächlich aufm DH1 unterwegs sein.
Anfangs wohl kurz am biker-x oder FR, da meine Schwester morgen mal Wildbad kennenlernen will und das erste mal so spielereien mit dem Bike macht. Von daher erst mal kurz einfahrn und dann gehts ab zum DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nEsh_91 (2. Mai 2009)

jo war am fr. auch da und hab den fotografen um seine mail gebeten 
die marina war ja auch ne ganze zeit aufm bikerx unterwegs was? 
greetz


----------



## Ope (3. Mai 2009)

Marina fährt Rookies Cup .....
Das ist nicht wirklich fair .... da ist der Spruch "der einäugige ist König unter den Blinden" wohl Vater des Gedanken.
Los, schäm' dich Marina .... ab auf die stille Treppe


----------



## michar (3. Mai 2009)

ich denke das diesen gedankengang bestimmt ein paar mehr leute gemacht haben..daher wird im vorderen bereich auch beim rookies cup sicherlich das gas stehen gelassen 
Zumals ja bestimmt was zu gewinnen gibt..lieber ein podium beim rookies cup als im normalen im mittelfeld zu haengen
Apropo...bin in naechster zeit oefters in wildbad...richtig auf den geschmack gekommen..vllt sieht man sich ja dann mal


----------



## thaper (3. Mai 2009)

Schön wars. 4 leute 3 Tage wildbad: 1 x Dorado, 3 x schlauch, 2x formula mega, 1x mega schneller vivid. 
Aber ich fands toll der vivid fährt ja trotzdem und ein schlauch auf der letzten fahrt zum lift... Wir haben außerdem noch tolle Aufnahmen von fahrt und Zimmer


----------



## &#8805;&#8805;D&#1111;&#1103;&#1090;&#1105;&#8776; (3. Mai 2009)

Werde wahrscheinlich am 16+17 in WiBa sein(zum ersten mal), noch ein paar Fragen:
kennt jemand den Campingplatz:
http://www.campingplatz-quellgrund.de/pageID_2743692.html
Ist der Empfehlenswert?


----------



## thaper (3. Mai 2009)

hol dir lieber ne ferienwohnung oben am berg.


----------



## Sethimus (4. Mai 2009)

michar schrieb:


> ich denke das diesen gedankengang bestimmt ein paar mehr leute gemacht haben..daher wird im vorderen bereich auch beim rookies cup sicherlich das gas stehen gelassen
> Zumals ja bestimmt was zu gewinnen gibt..lieber ein podium beim rookies cup als im normalen im mittelfeld zu haengen
> Apropo...bin in naechster zeit oefters in wildbad...richtig auf den geschmack gekommen..vllt sieht man sich ja dann mal



genau dafuer ist der rookies cup gedacht...


----------



## thaper (4. Mai 2009)

und die armen rookies dürfen net mitmachen weil kein platz mehr da is.... 
ich find ma sollt des lieber anders machen. jeder starter der auch an normalen rennen teilnehmen dürfte darf nur 1 saison rdc fahrn. 
starter zb. zu jung für normale rennen sind dürfen solang mit fahrn bis se alt genug für normale sind. oder so?!


----------



## MatschMeister (4. Mai 2009)

@ â¥â¥DÑÑÑÑââ¢ 
wÃ¼rde mal sagen bei dem preis kannst wenig falsch machen.  leider liegt der platz halt zwischen s-bahn strecke und  bundesstraÃe  hat vor und nachteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (4. Mai 2009)

hör ich euch da etwa lästern? tststs 
als ob ich freiwillig da mitfahr -.- aber wer zu blöd zum anmelden is, den bestraft das leben... versucht nie euch via pda anzumelden, da übersieht man schnell nen buchstaben -.-***
egal, wird trotzdem gaudi, eben dick party an der strecke beim gdc   
naja nach winterberg wieder gdc 
wobei mich steinach schon reizen würde...
egal, hier gehts um wildbaaad =)
bin sa/so wieder da, gestern leider krankheitsbedingt ausgefallen...


----------



## Downhillrambo (6. Mai 2009)

wollt mal fragen wie das mit fahrrad ausleihen ist. Auf der Website steht dass die Bikestation von Freitag bis Sonntag auf hat. Aber der Protektorenverleih hat bloss Montag bis Donnerstag auf?? Da kann man ja keine Fahrrader UND Protektoren leihen. Oder leiht man Fahrräder beim Protektorenverleih??? weil ich und ein paar Kumpels einen tag zum hinfahren suchen um nach wildbad zu fahren und die beiden haben keine Protektoren geschweigedenn ein fahrrad. Danke schon im voraus für die Antwort.


----------



## funbiker9 (6. Mai 2009)

Downhillrambo schrieb:


> wollt mal fragen wie das mit fahrrad ausleihen ist. Auf der Website steht dass die Bikestation von Freitag bis Sonntag auf hat. Aber der Protektorenverleih hat bloss Montag bis Donnerstag auf?? Da kann man ja keine Fahrrader UND Protektoren leihen. Oder leiht man Fahrräder beim Protektorenverleih??? weil ich und ein paar Kumpels einen tag zum hinfahren suchen um nach wildbad zu fahren und die beiden haben keine Protektoren geschweigedenn ein fahrrad. Danke schon im voraus für die Antwort.



Wenn die Bikestation auf hat, kannst du dort natürlich die Protektoren leihen. Reserviere aber besser vorher was du brauchst, denn in letzter Zeit ist in Wildbad einiges los am Wochenende


----------



## Marina (7. Mai 2009)

is n fehler auf der seite. bikes kriegst aber nur do-so im bikeshop.
und wie schon gesagt wurde: besser vorher reservieren!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (7. Mai 2009)

heute war der shop zu. der ist erst ab freitag immer offen.


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Mai 2009)

Sind eigentlich in nächster Zeit neue Strecken in Wildbad geplant?? Weiß da jemand von euch was??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (13. Mai 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich in nächster Zeit neue Strecken in Wildbad geplant?? Weiß da jemand von euch was??



ich hoffe doch mal nich.. noch mehr arbeit. wo se doch jetzt schon nich mit der instandhaltung immer mitkommen..


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Mai 2009)

ich denke auch nicht dass es demnächst was neues gibt.
aber so langsam kotzt mich das gemecker wegen der streckenpflege echt an...
es wird doch immerwieder mal was gerichtet, außerdem ist es ziemlich kostenintensiv und zeitaufwändig so nen bikepark wie wildbad fit zu halten. besonders eine strecke wie der DH. da fehlt es im moment einfach an mitteln, denke ich.
wildbad ist so wie es ist schön und spaßig, also hört endlich auf rumzuheulen wie kleine mädchen und schwingt euch auf eure bikes, kauft tageskarten, denn mit steigender besucherzahl wird sich bestimmt auch mehr tun.
meine güte, ihr fahrt downhill und kein bmx rennen...


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Mai 2009)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich denke auch nicht dass es demnächst was neues gibt.
> aber so langsam kotzt mich das gemecker wegen der streckenpflege echt an...
> es wird doch immerwieder mal was gerichtet, außerdem ist es ziemlich kostenintensiv und zeitaufwändig so nen bikepark wie wildbad fit zu halten. besonders eine strecke wie der DH. da fehlt es im moment einfach an mitteln, denke ich.
> wildbad ist so wie es ist schön und spaßig, also hört endlich auf rumzuheulen wie kleine mädchen und schwingt euch auf eure bikes, kauft tageskarten, denn mit steigender besucherzahl wird sich bestimmt auch mehr tun.
> meine güte, ihr fahrt downhill und kein bmx rennen...



Sei mal nicht so zickig 

...mir gehts ja gar nicht um den Zustand der DH.... habe nur gedacht, weil sie neben der Bergbahn abgeholzt haben...und ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß da mal was geplant war so eine mix Strecke zwischen DH & Biker x

PS.: Bis auf das Steinfeld ist die DH eigentlich recht gut fahrbar. Das Steinfeld Problem hängt aber auch etwas von meinem fahrerischen unvermögen ab 

nochmal PS.: finde der Bikepark ist im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr recht gut besucht...kann mich kaum entsinnen letztes Jahr soviel ' Andrang ' erlebt zu haben


----------



## scox83 (13. Mai 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> PS.: Bis auf das Steinfeld ist die DH eigentlich recht gut fahrbar. Das Steinfeld Problem hängt aber auch etwas von meinem fahrerischen unvermögen ab



wie wahr...!
aber nächste woche werde ich mal wiede rhin und üben. und wenn ich dann mal runterkomme und an mir noch alles dran ist, hab ichs geschafft. bis jetz habe ich mich auf JEDER abfahrt mindestens einmal gepackt. war au nur ein we da 

also: übernächstes langes WE: Hanno is am start!


----------



## Marina (14. Mai 2009)

und ich nich, du bist doch n vogel^^ geh mal, wenn ich auch geh!


----------



## scox83 (14. Mai 2009)

och mensch...
jetz hab ich gedacht, dass ihr auch da seid, aber neeeeeee.
Wir werden uns dort sicher nieeeemals treffen und zusammen fahren.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (14. Mai 2009)

noch was zur Streckenpflege:

Im oberen Teil speziell ist es sehr schwer die Strecke immer top in Schuss zu halten.
Wenn es einmal regnet, dann spült es jedes mal sehr viel mit herraus.


----------



## *S.F.T.* (14. Mai 2009)

ich komm am sonntag


----------



## michar (14. Mai 2009)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> noch was zur Streckenpflege:
> 
> Im oberen Teil speziell ist es sehr schwer die Strecke immer top in Schuss zu halten.
> Wenn es einmal regnet, dann spült es jedes mal sehr viel mit herraus.




das denk ich auch...da viel zu machen lohnt sich nicht..nach 1-2 wechselhaften wochen siehts sicherlich genauso aus wie vorher...
Und ich find den biker x auch gut zu fahren..war sogar schoen frei gemacht vom brechsand...optimal...die paar bremswellen machen gar nix
VOr paar wochen sah der dh in winterberg schlimmer aus...will nicht wissen was da abgeht nachm ixs..


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (14. Mai 2009)

die strecke in winterberg soll dieses jahr in der nähe des 4x-starts losgehen.
im newsletter stand, dass nur der ganz untere teil des alten DHs fürs rennen benutzt werden soll. bin gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigi (15. Mai 2009)

ich mag jetzt nicht alles lesen, habe auch nur eine frage. in welchem zustand  ist den der bikerX und der dual momentan, kommen nämlich nächste woche nach wildbad.


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Mai 2009)

gigi schrieb:


> ich mag jetzt nicht alles lesen, habe auch nur eine frage. in welchem zustand  ist den der bikerX und der dual momentan, kommen nämlich nächste woche nach wildbad.



Sehr gut befahrbar...haben sogar nen neuen Sprung in den Biker x gebaut. 







[/URL][/IMG]

..war mal so frech und habe ein Bild vom Fotoalbum kopiert


----------



## *S.F.T.* (17. Mai 2009)

HI

heute warn en paar fotografen auf der DH !
weiß jemand wer das war?


----------



## Marina (18. Mai 2009)

mompere vermutlich


----------



## *S.F.T.* (18. Mai 2009)

und kommt man i-wie an dessen bilder?


----------



## Marina (19. Mai 2009)

schau mal in sein fotoalbum hier im forum, da is immer einiges drin, ansonsten schreibst ihn halt mal an =)


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Mai 2009)

Hi,
wie Ihr an den Fragen sehen werdet, bin ich absoluter Bikepark-Frischling und will mir mal zum Spass in meinem Urlaub den in BW ansehen. Ich hab nur normalen CC-Helm, kein FF, sonst keinerlei Protektoren und bin auch nicht unbedingt spitz auf den Mummenschanz. Ich möchte auf den leichteren Strecken einfach nur ein paar Touren runterfahren und mich bequem wieder mit Lift/BAhn hochkutschieren lassen. Keine Sorge, ich bin nicht nur faul, den Bikepark habe ich als "Erholungstag" zwischen zwei Touren-Tagen geplant.

Wie wird dort der Protektorenzwang interpretiert?

Kann ich auch Knie- und Ellenbogenschutz von Inlinern nehmen oder wird dort "genau" hingeschaut, was man trägt?

So, jetzt könnt Ihr meckern und lästern, oder auch normal antworten.
Thanx


----------



## *S.F.T.* (19. Mai 2009)

also du willst mit deim cc bike eine strecke im bikepark runter fahren?
wenn du noch keine dh erfahrung hast ist warscheinlich der kärcher freeride am besten!

zu den protektoren...wenns dich aufs maul haut tuts weh ohne protektoren, aber das ist klar^^sk8 protektoren bringen sicher nicht so viel wie richtige dh protektoren.
ist halt leichtsinnig...kannst dann schonma die folgetage als "erholungstage" des "erholungstags" einplanen


----------



## scox83 (20. Mai 2009)

meld dich doch vorher bei der bikestation an.
da kannst du dir alles ausleihen.
der kärcher freeride wird für dich auf jeden fall das beste sein.
DH1 und DH2 kannst du dir ja mal ansehen, denke allerdings nicht, dass es mit nem CC fahrbar ist.
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myrkskog (20. Mai 2009)

DH1 und DH2 sind mit einem CC-Rädle nicht fahrbar, es seidenn du willst an den weiteren Erholungstagen auch noch ein neues Rad kaufen.


----------



## R2-D2 (20. Mai 2009)

*S.F.T.* schrieb:


> also du willst mit deim cc bike eine strecke im bikepark runter fahren?
> wenn du noch keine dh erfahrung hast ist warscheinlich der kärcher freeride am besten!
> 
> zu den protektoren...wenns dich aufs maul haut tuts weh ohne protektoren, aber das ist klar^^sk8 protektoren bringen sicher nicht so viel wie richtige dh protektoren.
> ist halt leichtsinnig...kannst dann schonma die folgetage als "erholungstage" des "erholungstags" einplanen



Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Bike ist ein Stumpjumper Fully, Trailerfahrung geht so in Richtung S1 ohne Probleme, S2 muss noch geübt werden.
Protektoren: Das ist ja die Frage, wenn der kärcher FR einfach nur eine flowige bergabstrecke ist, ist das ja auch nichts anderes oder gefährlicheres als ich jetzt hier wöchentlich ganz ohne P mache. Oder täuscht man sich da?
Verleitet einen so ein Park doch eher dazu, Dinge zu tun, die man sonst lieber läßt?


----------



## Khakiflame (20. Mai 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Verleitet einen so ein Park doch eher dazu, Dinge zu tun, die man sonst lieber läßt?



darum fährt man in einen park  und ja


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Mai 2009)

Man sollte auch drauf hinweisen, daß Protektoren keine Option, sondern Pflicht sind!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Mai 2009)

zieh dir lieber nen panzer an, auch wenn du nur aufm kärcher unterwegs bist.
wenns dich mal reinhaut, bist du froh, wenn du einen trägst.


----------



## R2-D2 (20. Mai 2009)

Ok, überzeugt & neugierig gemacht, mit der Betonung auf GIERGIG
Dank Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (20. Mai 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Wie wird dort der Protektorenzwang interpretiert?
> 
> Kann ich auch Knie- und Ellenbogenschutz von Inlinern nehmen oder wird dort "genau" hingeschaut, was man trägt?



mei,

du bist erwachsen.
erwachsen sein bedeutet hald auch sich wissentlich auf ne dummheit einzulassen 
nicht böse gemeint, aber im park fährt man einfach fullface, da frontalstürze in ein steinfeld ganz ganz fiesen schorf machen 

und jetzt ganz im ersnt:
leih dir das volle protektorenset aus, 
auch wenn du es nacher nicht brauchst. lieber so als anders rum.


----------



## gigi (21. Mai 2009)

wenn man die freerides fährt, kommt man ja an der bergbahn raus. kann man da auch ein einzelticket kaufen, oder muss man gleich ein ganz tages ticket kaufen. da ich eigentlich nur ne schlepper karte kaufen will.


----------



## thaper (21. Mai 2009)

können schon aber du wirst feststellen dass sich die tageskarte dann doch mehr lohnt.


----------



## michar (21. Mai 2009)

werd am samstag mich wohl auch mal wieder sehen lassen...zumindest aufm 4x


----------



## scox83 (21. Mai 2009)

wie sieht der DH1 aus? hier hats übelst gegossen heute.
Auf ne Schlammschlacht wollt ich eigentlich net ;(


----------



## MatschMeister (21. Mai 2009)

na nach den gewittern heute und in den vergangenen tagen hier in der region wirst du weder einen schlamm freien trail noch einen trockenen bikepark finden.     

MatschMeister


----------



## Khakiflame (21. Mai 2009)

sind grad aus wildbad gekommen, also vor dem regen war alles schon gut feucht und leicht schlammig, aber als um 16h der regenguss rumterkam...ich glaub du kannst den dh jetzt runter rutschen


----------



## thaper (21. Mai 2009)

geil


----------



## DenK (23. Mai 2009)

Hei ihr Wildbad-Biker,

Ich habe auch mal vor in absehbarer Zeit in Wildbad zu fahren.
War davor noch nie in einem Bikepark, aber das wird schon gut gehen. 

Aber wie läuft denn das mit dem Kartenverkauf und Protektorverleih vor Ort?
Auf der Bikepark-Seite steht die Bikestation hat von Freitag bis Sonntag geöffnet, auf der Bikestation-Seite dagegen steht von Mittwoch bis Sonntag?!
Und der Kiosk an der Talstation hat dann von Montag bis Donnerstag offen.

Also muss ich schauen welches der beiden an dem Tag an dem ich hinfahren will offen hat und dann auch dort parken?!
Weil wenn ich oben parke und die Bikestation hat zu müsste ich erstmal ohne Protektoren runter fahren zum Kiosk?!

Ist das alles richtig so?


Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mitzufahren? Oder fährt aus der selben Richtung hin?
Ich komme aus 88400 Biberach und fahre dann über Ulm und weiter südlich an Stuttgart vorbei nach Wildbad.
Vom Termin her bin ich flexibel.

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Mai 2009)

...Soviel ich weiß, leihst du Dir die Protektoren ( wenn die Bikestation geschlossen hat ) an der Bergstation. Mußt also nicht ohne Protektoren runter fahren. 
An der Talstation kannst du dir dann die Tages bzw. Halbtageskarten kaufen.

MfG

der funbiker9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scox83 (23. Mai 2009)

neeeee...
KEIN bike und protectoren verleih wenn die BS zu hat.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2009)

Wenn der Shop zu hat, dann gibt es Protektoren an der Bergstation und Tickets unten am Kiosk.
Hier stehts: http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/oeffnung.php


----------



## scox83 (24. Mai 2009)

dann war ich falsch informiert und hab mich vertan


----------



## DenK (24. Mai 2009)

Ah danke, jetzt habe ich es kapiert, oben gibt es ja auch einen Kiosk.

Würdet ihr einem Anfänger empfehlen in den Schulferien hinzufahren oder ist der Park da zu voll?


Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## *S.F.T.* (24. Mai 2009)

je mehr dort sind desto besser würde ich mal sagen....ausser es sind so viele dass man nicht mehr in die bergbahn passt^^
ich glaube solange du nicht am wochenende gehst ist nicht sooo viel los!


----------



## thaper (24. Mai 2009)

an überfüllung leidet der park eigentlich nicht wirklich. fand es an den vollen wochenenden immernoch sehr gut. zumal die kärcher freeride fast immer ausgestorben leer ist.

das mit den shuttel bussen ist auch ne richtig feine sache.


----------



## *S.F.T.* (24. Mai 2009)

wie ist das eig mit den shuttle bussen?
kann das mal einer erklären?
hab des letzte mal en schild gesehen, wusste aber dann nich was es damit auf sich hat!
fahren die jeden tag? zu welchen zeiten fahren sie?
...


----------



## thaper (24. Mai 2009)

also wie ich das verstanden habe, fahren die shuttel busse wenn viel im bikepark los ist und an der bergbahn viel betrieb ist.
abfahrt ist wohl immer da am parkplatz beim kreisverkehr.

als ich da war, sind 2 busse gefahren im 10min takt ungefähr. wobei manchmal sind se ausn takt gekommen wenn plötzlich wenig andrang oder so war.

so n service find ich echt genial und sehr unüblich für bikeparks.


----------



## mompere (24. Mai 2009)

Jepp, wenn viel los ist fahren die Shuttlebusse, entweder vorne am Kreisverkehr, oder einer steht sogar unten an der Straße vor der Bergbahnstation.
Sehr genial, selbst wenn viel los ist hat man keine wirklich längere Wartezeiten um wieder runterpoltern zu können.
War wieder top heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigi (24. Mai 2009)

wir waren heute auch in bw, und ich bin mehr als enttäuscht von dem zustand des Parks.
der Chef der bikestation voll unfreundlich, der zustand der strecken auf der schlepperseite unter aller sau. der Lift ausgefallen (vielleicht nicht die schuld des Parks), freeride strecken voll komisch. rund rum ein schlechtes bild vom park.
das einzig erfreuliche war der Dieter der einem super geholfen hat am Schlepplift.


----------



## thaper (24. Mai 2009)

gigi schrieb:


> der Chef der bikestation voll unfreundlich, ........................... der Lift ausgefallen (vielleicht nicht die schuld des Parks), ...................


 wärst du da net auch gepisst?


----------



## gigi (25. Mai 2009)

der war schon vor dem lift scheise drauf. hat uns schon beim kartenkauf dumm angemacht, und später (vor dem lift) auch nochmal.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Mai 2009)

was hat er denn gesagt beim Kartenverkauf, daß es dich so angepißt hat???


----------



## gigi (25. Mai 2009)

wir waren gestern zu 8. dort . kumpel hat im spass zu peter nach einem gruppenrabatt gefragt. o-ton peter : wenn`s euch nicht passt könnt ihr sofort nach hause fahren.
halbe stunde später kam ein anderer der gruppe zu peter um seine bremse zu entlüften, was er eigentlich selber machen wollte, und nur das material brauchte
o-ton peter ; heute ist die werkstatt zu, kannst dir ne neue bremse bei mir kaufen oder es lassen. in meiner werkstatt schraubt niemand wenn ich nichjt da bin. ich geh jetzt biken, da ich heute frei habe. gesagt getan, kumpel ohne bremse dagestanden.

und jetzt will mir bitte niemand sagen , das das alles in ordnung ist.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Mai 2009)

Wenn das wirklich so war, muß ich sagen, daß ist schon ne harte Nummer. 
Unfreundlichkeit ist mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen, aber solche dummen Sprüche sollte man lassen. Man will ja schließlich etwas verkaufen.
Würde einfach sagen, daß er nen schlechten Tag hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigi (25. Mai 2009)

8x24â¬ = 184â¬ umsatz in 5 minuten.
und dann noch dumme sprÃ¼che, tut mir leid, aber auch ich bin selbsstÃ¤ndig und kann an einem schlechten tag auch nicht so zu meiner kundschaft sein. dann muss man mal auf die zÃ¤hne beissen und ein lÃ¤cheln rausbringen, und dann wÃ¤re alles in butter gewesen. was er sich denkt ist ja dann mal egal.


----------



## thaper (25. Mai 2009)

kann dazu nur sagen das der peter n kumpl ne 08er mz 888 als 09er verkauft. auch zu nem deutlich höheren preis.


----------



## gigi (25. Mai 2009)

ist halt doch eine charaktersache

ist der peter auch für die strecken zuständig ? oder diese radsportakademie ?


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Mai 2009)

Glaube das ist die Radsportakademie...die betreiben ja auch den Park.
Wir gehen eigentlich nur zum Karten kaufen in die Bikestation....ansonsten habe ich das meiste Zeug dabei was kaputt gehen kann und mit denen nicht viel zu tun.
Schade eigentlich, wenn das so ist. Würde das dann einfach in Zukunft geschäftlich sehen. So in der Art:

*Hallo, eine Tageskarte bitte.
- macht 24
*Danke und schönen Tag noch.

PS.: der Dieter ist echt ein netter Typ...der Daumen ist für Dich


----------



## zerg10 (25. Mai 2009)

Streckenpflege macht die Stada u. die haben sich die letzten Jahre mehr als genug Zeit damit gelassen. Meistens war es dann doch die Truppe vom Shop, die wenigstens die groben Arbeiten gemacht haben. Und die sind es dann leider auch, die von den Biker blöd angemacht werden, wenn die Strecken nicht in Schuss sind.
Also seid mal nicht so schnell mit euren (Vor-)Urteilen gegenüber manchen Leute. Zumindest was deren Laune angeht.


----------



## funbiker9 (25. Mai 2009)

Die Strecken finde ich ganz ok. Finde, daß es da eigentlich nicht viel auszusetzen gibt.
Was ich perönlich finde, daß man im ixs Downhill um das Steinfeld einen Chickenway bauen könnte. Wenn man da nicht die richtige Technik / Können hat, kommt man da einfach nicht durch bzw. nur mit Materialverschleiß.  ....und deswegen meiden auch einige Wildbad Besucher den Downhill. Der Rest ist mehr oder weniger gut  fahrbar, je nach können.


----------



## Marina (25. Mai 2009)

peter kriegt keinen cent von den tageskarten.
aber so ne art muss nich sein, hast schon recht.


----------



## slayerrider (25. Mai 2009)

Der Lift ist dauernd kaputt. Das ist einfach Wildbad.....


----------



## gigi (25. Mai 2009)

das problem ist doch ein ganz anderes, den park gibt es seit 2000 wenn ich das richtig weis. ich bin seit 2001 jedes jahr 2-3 mal in bw und der zustand ist immer schlechter geworden. wenn so ein park nur den dh als aushängeschild hat, muss er zwangsläufig an die wand gefahren werden. dann noch die launen des chefs dazu , und den rest kann man sich denken. der war beim ersten mal auch schon launisch , nur wurde es von jahr zu jahr schlimmer. 
meiner meinung nach wird sich daran auch nichts ändern, sondern der park wird irgendwann verschwinden. 
wenn nächstes jahr die bergbahn für ein paar monate repariert wird, dann kann er ja noch launischer und blöder zu seiner kundschaft sein.
ich finde es einfach schade das der park zugrunde geht, da er nämlich echt potenzial hat.


----------



## DenK (25. Mai 2009)

Was heißt eigentlich schlechter Streckenzustand?
Ich meine, Mountainbiker wollen doch gerade auf anspruchsvollen Strecken fahren und nicht auf Waldautobahnen?!

Also ich werde vorraussichtlich am Mittwoch hinfahren wenns vom Wetter her passt.
Fahre von Biberach aus über Ulm, weiter auf der A8 an Stuttgart vorbei bis Leonberg und dann gen Westen bis Wildbad.

Wer ne Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht bei mir melden.
Vielleicht bringe ich sogar zwei Leute unter (Zafira).

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (25. Mai 2009)

Der Streckenzustand ist gar nicht so schlecht. 
Nur für 'normal' Bikeparkfahrer ( sowie ich einer bin ) ist z.B. das Steinfeld zu anspruchsvoll ....weil wer nicht sauber durchkommt macht was kaputt am Bike oder der Person. Man sollte den nicht so technisch versierten Fahrern eine Möglichkeit geben, die DH zu fahren und schwierige Stellen ( für mich Steinfeld ) umfahren zu können * Chickenway's *

...denn den ganzen Tag 'nur ' BikerX, den ich persönlich richtig GEIL! finde, und Freeride zu fahren macht auf Dauer dann auch 'keinen' Spaß. 
Manche denken dann...würd gern mal den DH...aber ne doch zu arg, besser nicht.

Man könnte den Bikepark etwas attraktiver machen, ist nämlich ein geiler Park im allgemeinen.


----------



## Marina (25. Mai 2009)

und auf ein neues die selbe diskussion...
ich kann nur den aktuellen stand mit den letzten 3 jahren vergleichen: es war noch nie soviel los, wie diese saison, also sehe ich wildbad nicht wirklich untergehen.
wer meckern will, soll das tun, cih fahr weiterhin gerne dort und piss mich auch nicht ein, dass die strecken nicht "gepflegt" sind. 
funbiker sieht das ganz richtig, wir fahren im gelände. ein chickenway fürs steinfeld wäre angebracht, geb ich vollkommen recht.
aber ich denk mir nur, wenn jeder der hier meckert mal eine fundierte und sachliche beschwerde an die radsportakademie schreiben würde, hätte sich sicher schon etwas geändert.


----------



## gigi (25. Mai 2009)

was ich damit sagen wollte ist, das es auch leute gibt, die in bad wildbad eben KEIN Downhill fahren sondern lieber Biker X und dual. der BikerX in bw ist von der streckenführung wirklich geil, schön schnell und trotzdem sehr flowig zu fahren, eben so wie es sein soll. nur wenn steine, und ich meine keine kieselsteine, so gross wie backsteine einer 30er wand im weg liegen und beim drum herum fahren schon der nächste liegt, dann ist das scherisse und hat nichts mit mtb im rauhen gelände zu tun. dann fahr ich dh wenn ich sowas will.
@marina, ihr seit jedes wochenende in bw, wenn man aber 2-3 mal in jahr nur zeit hat, denke ich eine etwas gepflegtere strecke vorfinden zu dürfen, womit keine waldautobahn gemeint ist. das wäre dann nämlich zu einfach. sag mir mal an wenn ich eine fundierte mail schreiben kann, dann werde ich mal den anfang machen.

schaut euch mal die BikerX in winterberg und am gaiskopf an, sind auch immer tiop gepflegt.


----------



## Marina (25. Mai 2009)

mail schreiben kannst du sofort und jederzeit, fang ruhig an =)
aber ich weiß nicht, vielleicht bin ich auch wirklich ziemlich abgehärtet durch wildbad, ich find auch den bikerx ned so wild... (der dual is zum kotzen, das würd ich sofort so unterschreiben!) der boden bringt halt leider für jeden rausgenommenen stein gleich zwei weitere hervor, daher is das echt nich so einfach.
denke man bräuchte mehr arbeitskräfte und vorallem mehr finanzielle mittel um das ganze richtig gut zu richten.
in winterberg haben se halt nen super guten boden, beneidenswert, könnte man ja glatt n paar tonnen von klauen und nach wildbad bringen


----------



## thaper (25. Mai 2009)

fand den zustand der bikercross eigentlich recht gut.
ich mein bmx bahn is wo anders.

die dual kann ich schlecht beurteilen. noch nie gefahrn.


----------



## gigi (25. Mai 2009)

wenn ihr mal auf die 40 zugeht , dann findet ihr so was auch nicht mehr so lustig 

ich werd mal eine ganz brave email schreiben, mit der bitte um rückantwort. mal schauen ob was zurück kommt. 

wollte eigentlich keine grundsatz diskussion anfangen, war gestern zwar manchmal sehr ärgerlich, hat aber trotzdem böcke gemacht.


----------



## thaper (25. Mai 2009)

ich geh mal lieber, mama hat gesagt ich darf nicht mit alten männern reden....


----------



## fivepole (25. Mai 2009)

Dann geb ich mal meinen Senf zum "Allgemeinbefindenszustands" des Parks ab. Bin schließlich das allererste Eröffnungsbikercrossrennen damals mitgefahren, also darf ich das ...

- Außer den DH Passagen, die in Teilen sehr anspruchsvoll sind und leider wenig Alternativlinien bieten, zieht Wildbad keine Butter vom Brot.

- Der 4Cross/Bikercross wurde in Sachen Zustand von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter und ist längst nicht mehr auf dem Niveau der Konkurrenz.

- Der Dual war vom ersten Tag an zu kurz und zu langweilig.

- Der Rest ist nicht erwähnenswert.

Kurzum, obwohl nur zwei Fahrstunden von Wildbad entfernt, düse ich zum DH Shreddern lieber in die Schweiz, zum Slopestylen nach Winterberg und zum Crossen nach Bischofsmais.

Out.


----------



## *S.F.T.* (26. Mai 2009)

so ungefähr sehe ich das auch!

das einzigste was mich nach wildbad zieht ist eben genau diese anspruchsvolle downhillstrecke, der rest ist nur so lala...wenn mir jetzt die dh zu anspruchsvoll wäre würde ich bw eher meiden!
und wenn ein anderer park näher wäre auf jeden fall...

aber ich hab mich nicht beklagt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigi (26. Mai 2009)

bin ich ja froh das ich nicht der einzigste bin, mit den "komischen" ansichten


----------



## zerg10 (26. Mai 2009)

Nochmal: Park <> Shop. Für den (teilweise hundsmiserablen) Zustand der Strecken ist einzig u. alleine die Stada zuständig u. das schon seit Jahren. Gäbe es da nicht ab u. zu Bauaktionen vom Shop & Friends würde es da noch viel übler aussehen.
Und wie wärt' ihr denn drauf, wenn jeder zu euch in Laden kommen würde, um sich Streckenzustand u. über den kaputten Lift beschwert ?


----------



## gigi (26. Mai 2009)

nochmal: weir haben vollstes verständnis das der peter gereizt ist wenn man ihn über den streckenzustand dumm anmacht. vielleicht wurde er in unserem fall vorher so angemacht, aber wir haben definitiv nichts über den zustand gesagt, weil wir erst tikets gekauft haben, und dann gefahren sind. auch bei der aktion mit der bremse wurde über den zustand nichts gesagt, weil die bremse wichtiger war.

ich habe an die radsportakademie gestern abend ein mail geschrieben, mal abwarten ob sie sich dazu äussern.

wenn mann mal die parks in winterberg oder am gaiskopf anschaut, findet man es wirklich schade wie es in bw zugeht. allein das streckenangebot.


----------



## Hans der Bär (26. Mai 2009)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Ist morgen zufällig iwer aufm DH unterwegs?


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich. Wenn ich als Shop die Tickets verkaufe, bin ich für die Kunden auch der Ansprechpartner wenn es um den Park geht! Wer da im Hintergrund werkelt interessiert mich doch dann vor Ort nicht.
Wenn dir das Bier in der Kneipe gammelig schmeckt, sagst du es ja auch dem Wirt! Oder lässt sich wer von euch die Nummer der Brauerei geben um dort anzurufen???

Demnach muss Peter mit dem Feedback leben. Wenn er es nicht kann muss er sich ein anderes Geschäftsmodell aussuchen!

(Dies ist eine rein objektive Betrachtung. Ich kenn weder Peter, noch kann ich den Streckenzustand (mangels Vergleichsmöglichkeit) beurteilen.)


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Mai 2009)

Wir waren leztes Wochendende in Todtnau. Dort ist das Streckenangebot noch weniger als in Wildbad und die Strecken sind auch nicht gepflegt. Obwohl ich den Wildride recht lustig finde, ist die einzigste sinnvolle Strecke in Todtnau die DH.  Und das für 31 Euro die Tageskarte 
Also glaubt mir Wildbad ist so schlecht gar nicht, auch wenn ich nach wie vor meine, daß man die DH's deutlich attraktiver für DH Neulinge gestalten sollte.

PS.: Habe auch gestern eine Email an die Radsportakademie geschickt mit einem Verbesserungsvorschlag: Chickenway um's Steinfeld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (26. Mai 2009)

ich bin ja auch oft da...fahr größtenteils nur biker x...und finds auch absolut ok noch! manche sind da auch bisschen weich....im unteren stueck sind paar bremswellen drin und liegen paar steine rumm...aber das stoert mich selbst mim hardtail nicht! ich kenne keinen bikercross der mir soviel spaß macht wie der...schnell,flowig, abewechslungsreich....
Das problem ist ja auch das man das ding ja ausbesser kann..und innerhalb kuerzester zeit ist das unten wieder zerbombt...manche fahren da auch ziemlich komisch runter...das das ding irgendwann wellig und zerbombt aussieht wundert mich da nicht! Zumal in winterberg der dh und der freecross auch ziemliche bremswellen hat....die steine sind halt eher ein locales problem...
Was mich teilweise auch schonmal geaergert hat war der oft ausfallende schlepplift..teilweise auch ueber laengere zeit....sowas duerfte eigentlich nicht sein...bin dann nie in die bikestation und hab rummgemosert oder geld zurueckverlangt...aber intressieren wie auf sowas reagiert wird wuerds mich schon...

Zum freeriden und dh fahren fahr ich dann lieber sowieso immer nach frankreich...das ist nicht soviel weiter und absolut eine andere welt...wie ja schon oft festgestellt fehlt wildbad definitiv die auswahl an strecken die was taugen...wie .z.b einen ordentlichen freeride


----------



## zerg10 (26. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich. Wenn ich als Shop die Tickets verkaufe, bin ich für die Kunden auch der Ansprechpartner wenn es um den Park geht! Wer da im Hintergrund werkelt interessiert mich doch dann vor Ort nicht.
> Wenn dir das Bier in der Kneipe gammelig schmeckt, sagst du es ja auch dem Wirt! Oder lässt sich wer von euch die Nummer der Brauerei geben um dort anzurufen???
> 
> Demnach muss Peter mit dem Feedback leben. Wenn er es nicht kann muss er sich ein anderes Geschäftsmodell aussuchen!
> ...



Das ist absoluter Quatsch u. dein Vergleich hinkt. Ein Wirt kann seinen Lieferanten wechseln, ein Shopbetreiber leider nicht so einfach den Park. In deinem Beispiel ist der Peter nur der Kellner u. die Stada der Wirt.

@gigi
Meine Kritik bezog sich mehr auf's Allgemeine. Ich hab' mir nur vorgestellt, was da im Shop abgeht, wenn bei guten Wetter der Park voll ist u. ausgerechnet da der Lift ausfällt. Die Leute rufen dann ja nicht beim Betreiber an, sondern machen im Shop ihrer Wut Luft...

Gruß Zerg10, der stressfreie 4 Tage in Bmais hinter sich hat 

P.S.: Ich schreib' seit 2005 jedes Jahr an die Stada u. beschwere mich über den Streckenzustand, geholfen hat's nix.


----------



## DenK (26. Mai 2009)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Ist morgen zufällig iwer aufm DH unterwegs?



Ich bin morgen da, aber ob ich mich an den DH rantraue kann ich erst nach einer Begutachtung vor Ort sagen.
Ich weiß auch nicht ob das mit dem Hardtail so eine tolle Idee ist.
Werde mich wohl eher an den BikerX und die Freeride-Strecken halten.

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2009)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Das ist absoluter Quatsch u. dein Vergleich hinkt. Ein Wirt kann seinen Lieferanten wechseln, ein Shopbetreiber leider nicht so einfach den Park.


Das ist kein Quatsch! Es ist die selbe Beziehung zwischen Kunde > Vermittler > Besitzer.
Das die Verhältnisse für den Vermittler/Verkäufer zum Besitzer/Betreiber andere sind, dass stimmt! Es geht hier aber um den Kunden! 
Für den Kunden ist der Verkäufer der Ansprechpartner!

Ich sehe gerade das du auch nen VT fährst. Kannst du mir mal bitte (gerne auch als PN) deine Kettenführung/Kurbel/... nennen?


----------



## zerg10 (26. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das ist kein Quatsch! Es ist die selbe Beziehung zwischen Kunde > Vermittler > Besitzer.
> Das die Verhältnisse für den Vermittler/Verkäufer zum Besitzer/Betreiber andere sind, dass stimmt! Es geht hier aber um den Kunden!
> Für den Kunden ist der Verkäufer der Ansprechpartner!
> 
> Ich sehe gerade das du auch nen VT fährst. Kannst du mir mal bitte (gerne auch als PN) deine Kettenführung/Kurbel/... nennen?



Ontopic:
Nope, die Relation stimmt so nicht, weil der Verkäufer keinen Einfluß auf den Betreiber hat. Oder um es auf dein Bier/Kneipen-Beispiel zu übertragen: Der Kellner, der dir ein abgestandenes Bier serviert kann nix dafür, dass der Wirt es hat schal werden lassen.
Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es auch im Interesse des Shops ist, wenn die Strecken a) gepflegt sind und b) der Lift in Ordnung ist. Nur ausser die Kundenbeschwerden weiterzugeben kann der halt auch nix machen.

Offtopic:
In mein VT hab' ich die Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbel dran in Verbindung mit einer umgeschweissten Shiftguide. Da ist das obere Führungsblech um ca. 1cm "verlängert" worden, damit ich vorne eine 38er / 24er Kombo fahren kann. Umwerfer ist XT und der packt die Differenz locker. Wenn's dich interessiert, kann ich gerne mal nach Bilder kramen...


----------



## teatimetom (26. Mai 2009)

seid dankbar das lifte im sommer laufen. 
diese ewigen "die strecke ist schlecht" gespräche nerven schön langsam aber sicher. nicht nur in w'bad


----------



## Myrkskog (26. Mai 2009)

...Wirt, Brauerei, Vermittler...wie auch immer. Fakt ist, dass Peter durch den Bikepark überhaupt Kunden bekommt. Aufgrund der "attraktiven Preise" im Laden kommen die Leute jedenfalls nicht. Dass es an Freundlichkeit und Bemühen mangelt kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen und so wundert es mich auch nicht, dass es Leute gibt die zukünftig lieber einen anderen Park besuchen.
Die Radsportakademie ist dieses Jahr allerdings schon öfters am Ausbessern. Vorallem unter der Woche sieht man durchaus Leute an der Strecke arbeiten. Eine Rampe von der Holzkurve runter ins Steinfeld ist übrigens bereits geplant.
Der sandige Boden in Wildbad macht es recht schwer die Strecke durchweg in einem "Winterberg"-Zustand zu halten. Starker Regen und Abbremsen wäscht die großen Steine in kürzester Zeit wieder aus.
Sicherlich könnte an der ein oder anderen Stelle öfters etwas gemacht werden. Aber mal positiv betrachtet - durch den Zustand hat der Park deutlich weniger Betrieb. Wenn ich dabei an Winterberg vor 3 Wochen denke, mit Wartezeiten von einer Stunde und 2 min Abfahrt, dann bin ich froh, dass ich eine Saisonkarte für Wildbad habe.
Ein weiteres Plus in Wildbad ist das Verhalten der Biker untereinander. Ich habe es selten erlebt, dass in Wildbad Fahrer so rücksichtslos und egoistisch unterwegs sind wie in Winterberg, wo es wohl normal zu sein scheint, dass der Vordermann sich sofort in Luft auflösen muss, wenn die selbsternannten "Cracks" angebrettert kommen.


----------



## thaper (26. Mai 2009)

den letzten punkt kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen.


----------



## gigi (26. Mai 2009)

das haben wir am sonntag auch festgestellt, untereinander ist ein super verhältnis, man hilft sich gegenseitig. nachdem der peter die bremse meines kumpels nicht machen wollte, haben sich wildfremde biker auf dem parkplatz drangemacht und es war sofort erledigt. das war super. man wird auch als anfänger nicht sofort dumm angemacht.


----------



## slayerrider (26. Mai 2009)

Zur Shop Stada-Diskussion. 
Also mir war das jetzt nie so richtig klar, dass die vom Shop nicht für die Strecke und den Schlepplift zuständig waren. Denn wenn ich im Shop was kaufe, dann denke ich das dieser für sein Produkt auch zum Teil verantwortlich ist.
Aber ich denke man bezahlt nicht zu viel dort, der DH ist nice, nicht zu viel los und es ist in meiner Nähe, also ok. Natürlich geht viel besser, aber man kann auch mit dem was man hat zufrieden sein.
Aber ich verstehe auch gigi, wenn man das erst mal hinkommt ist das alles schon ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenK (26. Mai 2009)

Weiß jemand wie die Strecken gerade aussehen?

Laut Wetterbericht hat es heute ja recht stark geregnet.
Lohnt es sich überhaupt morgen hinzufahren oder kann man da mit einer Schlammschlacht rechnen?

Oder kann man da vor Ort jemanden anrufen der im Bilde ist? Bei der Bergbahn z.B.?


Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## gigi (26. Mai 2009)

> Aber ich verstehe auch gigi, wenn man das erst mal hinkommt


das erste mal 2009,  war aber die Jahre vorher teilweise sehr lustig im Shop, teilweise sehr komisch und vor ca. 3 Jahren war es einmal der Hammer, fÃ¼r ein gebrauchtes truvativ Kettenblatt wollte Peter 60â¬ con mir. das war der Hammer. und dann dieses mal. der kreis schliest sich.


----------



## mompere (26. Mai 2009)

Die von der Bergbahn werden nicht wissen wies auf der Strecke ausschaut.
Bin eigentlich nur aufm DH1 unterwegs, wie die anderen Strecken sind weiss ich nicht.
Denk mal wird noch ein bissl ausgewaschener sein als am Sonntag, aber allzu nass und schmierig sollte es zum größtenteil nicht sein.
War die letzten 2 mal immer nen Tag oder 2 nach dem Regen, und jedesmal war die Strecke bis auf weiter unten im Wald ziemlich trocken.
Also wenn es heute nacht nicht mehr regnet sollte die Strecke morgen gut fahrbar sein.


----------



## thaper (26. Mai 2009)

das is ja ideal. weiter unten fänd ich so bisl nässe scho ganz gut.


----------



## Myrkskog (26. Mai 2009)

Richtig matschig ist es in Wildbad nie. Die Wurzelpassagen werden anfangs wohl noch rutschig sein. In der Regel trocknet es aber recht schnell ab. Wir sind auch am überlegen morgen vorbeizuschauen.

Nochmal zur Bikepark Problematik.
Es scheint, dass dieses Jahr zumindest mehr gemacht wird als die Jahre zuvor. Die Shuttle Geschichte war meines "Wahrnehmens" dieses Jahr zum ersten mal. Auch scheinen mehr Präparationsarbeiten gemacht zu werden. Immerhin haben sie alle unteren Brücken am Saisonbeginn erneuert. Eventuell liegt es auch an den Deutschen Meisterschaften. Im April waren auch, wie schon erwähnt wurde, ungewöhnlich viele Leute da.
Aus verlässlichen Quellen kann ich auch sagen, dass die Gemeinde Wildbad langsam "vergreist", d.h. die jungen Leute gehen lieber in die "Großstädte" Karlsruhe und Pforzheim, wie es überall zu beobachten ist. Die Tendenz ländliche Gegenden wie Wildbad wieder für Junge Leute attraktiver zu machen ist also da und erwünscht. Vielleicht ist daher auch ein Wandel im Bikepark zu beobachten. Dazu gehört aber auch, dass z.B. die offiziell verbotene Abkürzung zur Talstation vernünftig benutzt wird. Die Anwohner dulden durchaus die Biker, solange sie in gemäßigtem Tempo den Weg benutzen. Allerdings halten sich daran auch nicht alle. In der Rechtskurve spielen, vorallem am Wochenende, sehr oft Kinder und manche meinen sie müßten mit Mach 3 auf dem Hinterrad vorbeirasen und auch noch blöde Kommentare abgeben. Auf diese Weise wird die Situation nur schlechter und man braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn die Einwohner zwangsläufig wenig Begeisterung wegen des Bikeparks zeigen.
So eine Institution beruht immer auf Gegenseitigkeit und wenn wir Biker uns vernünftig Verhalten wird zukünftig  vielleicht auch mehr in den Bikepark investiert. Solange der Park aber von der Gemeinde nicht wirklich unterstützt wird, wird sich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## thaper (26. Mai 2009)

wenn ma scho die abkürzung fahrn muss dann kann ma ja wenigstens weng langsam tun.
ich mein es steht niemand da und misst die zeit. 
allgemein fühlen sich viele einfach immer zu sicher auf ihren rädern.
ich bin die kurve mit 2 kmh und n platten vorne durchgerollert und hab versucht irgendwie rum zu kommen. natürlich kommt gelächter von den anwohnern. aber das dann noch so spasten von hinten rumheuln müssen weil man sie ausbremst........


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Mai 2009)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Richtig matschig ist es in Wildbad nie. Die Wurzelpassagen werden anfangs wohl noch rutschig sein. In der Regel trocknet es aber recht schnell ab. Wir sind auch am überlegen morgen vorbeizuschauen.
> 
> Nochmal zur Bikepark Problematik.
> Es scheint, dass dieses Jahr zumindest mehr gemacht wird als die Jahre zuvor. Die Shuttle Geschichte war meines "Wahrnehmens" dieses Jahr zum ersten mal. Auch scheinen mehr Präparationsarbeiten gemacht zu werden. Immerhin haben sie alle unteren Brücken am Saisonbeginn erneuert. Eventuell liegt es auch an den Deutschen Meisterschaften. Im April waren auch, wie schon erwähnt wurde, ungewöhnlich viele Leute da.
> ...



Sehr vernünftig was du da abläßt 

Ist tatsächlich, wie du geschrieben hast ein Chickenway um' Steinfeld geplant? Wäre ja super.

Ispringen ist gerade mal 5 Ortschaften von mir weg. Mein Schwager wohnt dort, der fährt auch in Wildbad.


----------



## Myrkskog (26. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne 2 von den Präparationsleuten und das letzte Mal haben wir über das Steinfeldproblem geredet. Letzter Stand war, dass der komplette Absatz an der Kurve etwas runtergezogen werden soll. So schlägt man nicht mehr voll auf die mittlere spitze Steinplatte ein und die aufgeschüttete Erde wird nicht gleich wieder weggebremst. Ob und wann das jetzt wirklich gemacht wird, kann ich leider auch nicht sagen. Einen Teil vom Steinfeld als Chickenway komplett zuschütten wird ohne tägliche Arbeit wohl kaum machbar sein. Durch eine kleine Rampe könnte dann aber jeder zumindest von der Holzkurve normal ins Steinfeld runterfahren. Ich werde das aber bei Gelegenheit nochmal ansprechen.

@funbiker9:  Naja - mit bald 30 Jahren hat man die "Sturm und Drang Zeit" langsam hinter sich und kann etwas tiefgründiger nachdenken. 
Wo wohnst du denn genau?


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Mai 2009)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Ich kenne 2 von den Präparationsleuten und das letzte Mal haben wir über das Steinfeldproblem geredet. Letzter Stand war, dass der komplette Absatz an der Kurve etwas runtergezogen werden soll. So schlägt man nicht mehr voll auf die mittlere spitze Steinplatte ein und die aufgeschüttete Erde wird nicht gleich wieder weggebremst. Ob und wann das jetzt wirklich gemacht wird, kann ich leider auch nicht sagen. Einen Teil vom Steinfeld als Chickenway komplett zuschütten wird ohne tägliche Arbeit wohl kaum machbar sein. Durch eine kleine Rampe könnte dann aber jeder zumindest von der Holzkurve normal ins Steinfeld runterfahren. Ich werde das aber bei Gelegenheit nochmal ansprechen.
> 
> @funbiker9:  Naja - mit bald 30 Jahren hat man die "Sturm und Drang Zeit" langsam hinter sich und kann etwas tiefgründiger nachdenken.
> Wo wohnst du denn genau?



Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob da was passiert am Steinfeld, denn irgendwie tut mir mein Rädchen jedes mal leid, wenn ich VERSUCHE  da durchzukommen 
Komplett stellenweise zuschütten fände ich auch nicht die beste Idee, denn der Regen macht so etwas in Wildbad bekanntlich recht fix zu nichte.
Vielleicht eine Linie , die mit kleineren Steinen versehen ist und nicht ganz so große Krater aufweißt bzw. Absätze wie die jetzige Linie. 

Komme aus Pfinztal-Kleinst. 
Ja das mit auf die 30 zu gehen kenne ich...hab mittlerweile auch 28 Jahre auf dem Buckel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (27. Mai 2009)

ich fänds schön wenn die 2-3 hauptlinien des steinfelds bleiben könnten. immerhin ist wildbad genau wegen dem steinfeld wohl recht bekannt.
ist einfach hammer geil. sowas findet man sonst nur recht selten in deutschland.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Mai 2009)

Komm schon, eine Linie kannst du doch den nicht so versierten Fahrern opfern 

Nein, muß ja auch nicht sein. Wenn es denn mal soweit ist, sollte sich doch da ein guter Kompromiss finden lassen.


----------



## thaper (27. Mai 2009)

ne ich bin schon auch für ne umfahrung.

wenn ich mir anschau das der michl gar kein bock mehr auf die DHs hatte.

hatte grad n frisches bike dabei ghabt mit nimmer soviel federweg und so da hatter sich da net runtergetraut.


----------



## Marina (27. Mai 2009)

eine umfahrung im steinfeld ist sehr schwer zu realisieren, denn die steine sind halt einfach da... ein großer hammer und viel kraft um die großen steinkanten abzuschlagen is so ziemlich die einige möglichkeit eine der linien zu mäßigen.
ich liebe wildbad trotzdem, so


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Mai 2009)

Eine niedrige breite Northshore, jene welche nicht zu steil ist und am Steinfeld vorbei bzw. drüber führt. Zum Beispiel nach der Holzkurve gerade aus weiter dann rechts am Steinfeld vorbei und ca. beim Steinplattensprung wieder rein. Somit wären alle Linien noch da und der Aufwand dürfte auch deutlich geringer sein, als das Steinfeld mit dem Hammer zu bearbeiten. ( Geht ja irgendwo auch um die Kosten )


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2009)

Mal ganz doof gefragt!
Kann man keine Northshore als Umgehung bauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (27. Mai 2009)

sorry dass ich mich mal einmische. aber wie wärs mit einem kran, der euch an der schwalbekurve aufnimmt und unten am forstweg wieder absetzt? 
direkt im steinfeld eine northshore zu realisieren ist deswegen schon ein ding der unmöglichkeit, weil man dort keine pflöcke tief in den boden bekommt ( und ratet mal warum - ahhh ja wegen der steine  ). ansonsten darf eine UM-fahrung ja auch ruhig etwas ausserhalb der strecke verlaufen, is ja dann n chickenway und keine abkürzung...


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> sorry dass ich mich mal einmische. aber wie wärs mit einem kran, der euch an der schwalbekurve aufnimmt und unten am forstweg wieder absetzt?
> direkt im steinfeld eine northshore zu realisieren ist deswegen schon ein ding der unmöglichkeit, weil man dort keine pflöcke tief in den boden bekommt ( und ratet mal warum - ahhh ja wegen der steine  ). ansonsten darf eine UM-fahrung ja auch ruhig etwas ausserhalb der strecke verlaufen, is ja dann n chickenway und keine abkürzung...


Northshore war ja auch als Umfahrung gedacht, halt so nah wie möglich am Rand.


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Mai 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> sorry dass ich mich mal einmische. aber wie wärs mit einem kran, der euch an der schwalbekurve aufnimmt und unten am forstweg wieder absetzt?
> direkt im steinfeld eine northshore zu realisieren ist deswegen schon ein ding der unmöglichkeit, weil man dort keine pflöcke tief in den boden bekommt ( und ratet mal warum - ahhh ja wegen der steine  ). ansonsten darf eine UM-fahrung ja auch ruhig etwas ausserhalb der strecke verlaufen, is ja dann n chickenway und keine abkürzung...



Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ????  ÄÄHHMM selbst die Steinzeitmenschen haben es schon geschafft, Ihre Hütten auf steinigen Boden zu bauen. Dann sollte doch die heutige Technik und Werkzeuge, den steinzeitlichen Werkzeugen deutlich überlegen sein.
...und Sandstein ist bekanntlich sehr weich.

Das ein Chickenway auch etwas abseits der Strecke liegen kann...da gebe ich die vollkommen recht.


----------



## teatimetom (27. Mai 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> sorry dass ich mich mal einmische. aber wie wärs mit einem kran, der euch an der schwalbekurve aufnimmt und unten am forstweg wieder absetzt? .



  das ist gut 

oder einen weg runter teeren , der würde dann auch nicht so ausgewaschen werden von den regenfällen. steine wären auch kein problem mehr


----------



## butter.cb (27. Mai 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ????  ÄÄHHMM selbst die Steinzeitmenschen haben es schon geschafft, Ihre Hütten auf steinigen Boden zu bauen. Dann sollte doch die heutige Technik und Werkzeuge, den steinzeitlichen Werkzeugen deutlich überlegen sein.
> ...und Sandstein ist bekanntlich sehr weich.
> 
> Das ein Chickenway auch etwas abseits der Strecke liegen kann...da gebe ich die vollkommen recht.



wenn du diese geräte anschleppst und für den aufwand aufkommst hat die radsportakademie sicher nix dagegen 

aber grundsätzlich gebe ich euch ebenfalls recht. manchmal wäre es schön man könnte solche stellen umfahren um sich die kraft für was anderes aufzuheben.  aber eben nur manchmal. und wie geil ist das gefühl es endlich durchs steinfeld geschafft zu haben ???


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Mai 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> wenn du diese geräte anschleppst und für den aufwand aufkommst hat die radsportakademie sicher nix dagegen



Geräte bringen...bzw. bezahlen 
Ich lege gerade meinen Garten an...kannst du mir das bitte bezahlen und mir die Geräte dafür anschleppen. Nicht unbedingt produktiv solche Aussagen, oder meinst du nicht ?? 

Das sollte von meiner Seite aus kein Streitgespräch werden, sondern nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## rideforfun (27. Mai 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> sorry dass ich mich mal einmische. aber wie wärs mit einem kran, der euch an der schwalbekurve aufnimmt und unten am forstweg wieder absetzt?



  
Sau geile Idee Patti, hab mich grade beinah weggeschmissen vor lachen 
Gehn wir nich nach Wildbad wegen der Steine? 
Gruesse aus Kanada


----------



## thaper (27. Mai 2009)

omg bezahlen.

ey ihr geht auch immer zum fahrradladen und kauft alles fürn empfohlenen verkaufspreis oder?


----------



## butter.cb (27. Mai 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Geräte bringen...bzw. bezahlen
> Ich lege gerade meinen Garten an...kannst du mir das bitte bezahlen und mir die Geräte dafür anschleppen. Nicht unbedingt produktiv solche Aussagen, oder meinst du nicht ??
> 
> Das sollte von meiner Seite aus kein Streitgespräch werden, sondern nur ein Vorschlag.



da ich letztes jahr beim buddln dabei war kann ich dir sagen was son bissl kram kostet. dein garten - tschuldigung - is mir furzpiepegal 
da es nun schonwieder in richtung - ich lass meinen unmut persönlich an denen aus die hier ihre meinung gesagt haben - geht...klink ich mich hiermit wieder aus. cheers


----------



## funbiker9 (27. Mai 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> da es nun schonwieder in richtung - ich lass meinen unmut persönlich an denen aus die hier ihre meinung gesagt haben - geht...klink ich mich hiermit wieder aus. cheers



Erstens: ...habe ich wegen solchen Dingen keinen Unmut. Du legst das völlig falsch aus...aber gut.
Zweitens: ...das mit dem Garten war ein Vergleich...hast Ihn leider nicht verstanden...auch gut.
Drittens: ...den Unmut persönlich an anderen auszulassen, ist hier anscheinend eher Dein Bereich...von mir aus.
Viertens: ...wo ich mit Dir einer Meinung bin, daß Du Dich ausklinkst
...mach ich hiermit auch...denn wie schon erwähnt, sollte mein Vorschlag kein Anlaß dafür sein hier ' Streit* anzufangen. Denn am Ende haben wir doch alle das gleiche Ziel...Der Bikepark soll etwas attraktiver werden 

MfG

der funbiker9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (27. Mai 2009)

Ich finds Steinfeld geil und fahr immer wieder gern durch


----------



## Stefan3500 (27. Mai 2009)

nee soll nicht attraktiver werden.
Sonst ist die Bahn noch voller


----------



## slayerrider (27. Mai 2009)

was ich jetzt noch super finde: Es gibt so eine Tolle Audio-Information in der Bahn, da werde ich über viele tolle Dinge informiert.


----------



## DenK (27. Mai 2009)

So, wieder zurück von BW.
Es war spaßig, aber mit dem Hardtail möchte ich nicht mehr hin.
Die einzigen Strecken die damit Spaß machen sind die am Schlepplift.
Ich hab mich auch am DH2 versucht, aber das war ein ganz schöner Kampf bis ich unten war.


Und wie gehts dem Hans seiner Schulter?


Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Hans der Bär (28. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht so recht. Beim Armheben tuts weh und es ist ein komischer Knubbel raus. Aber ich denk/hoff mal nur gut geprellt. 
Hoffentlich schwillts soweit wieder ab, dass Sonntag fahren wieder geht... Dann wohl mit neuer Protektorenjacke. Nähen scheint mir momentan relativ hoffnungslos.


----------



## bikingarni (28. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir alle Steine die im Weg liegen aus den Strecken operieren und umfahren würden, würde Downhill wohl eher zum Zweirad-Nordic-Walking verkommen.
Wildbad hat viele Steine und wenn mal wieder Crash oder Felge kaputt, dann immer dran denken: Nicht zur Strafe, nur zur Übung.

In diesem Sinne: Geht jemand von euch morgen nach WIldbad?


----------



## dirtdriver (28. Mai 2009)

ich werde morgen dort sein mit nochmal 2 leuten wird bestimmt super lustig. der bidu is auch am start zum bilder machen!!!!


----------



## slayerrider (28. Mai 2009)

was für ein Morgen? Immer die Schüler die nichts arbeiten... zzz


----------



## *S.F.T.* (28. Mai 2009)

wir schüler müssen auch noch früh genug arbeiten....
immerhin seid ihr früher fertig
und bis wir so weit sind gibts rente erst ab 90....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (28. Mai 2009)

Student, ich schimpfe mich Student.
Morgen ist Freitag gemeint, weil übermorgen ist Samstag und da ist Todtnau auf dem Plan...


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (29. Mai 2009)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht. Beim Armheben tuts weh und es ist ein komischer Knubbel raus. Aber ich denk/hoff mal nur gut geprellt....




War bei mir genauso. Nur das da nix geprellt war, sondern das Schlüsselbein war gebrochen. Warst Du schon beim Arzt?


----------



## b00m (30. Mai 2009)

Hmm, nun beruight euch doch hier mal, aber vorallem macht mir nicht so eine Angst!! Ich wollte eigentlich mim Kumpel die nächsten 2-3 Wochen  das erstemal nach WB, für die DHs. Ich wusste das diese hart sind, aber sooo hart das wird Angst haben müssen da net runterzukommen??? GIbts denn irgendwo im netz richtig gute Bilder von dem besagten steinfeld das ich mir ein Bild machen kann?

MFG und Danke


----------



## Hans der Bär (30. Mai 2009)

@rumpelheinzchen
Ne, den Arzt spar ich mir. Ist zwar noch etwas dick die Schulter und bekommt langsam etwas Farbe...aber es tut nicht mehr bei jeder Bewegung weh. Morgen bin ich dann wahrscheinlich wieder in WB, ich hab extra in 2 Stunden Handarbeit die Schulter meiner Protektorenjacke zusammen genäht. Hoffe es hält.  

@b00m:
So schlimm ist der DH auch nicht. Wenn man langsam tut und sich erst mal alles anschaut, kommt eigentlich jeder runter.


----------



## scox83 (30. Mai 2009)

@boom...
nur nicht ins hemd machen...
das steinfeld hats schon in sich. allerdings, wenn du 2 gute bremsen hast, kommst du immer zum stehen. Freien Fall gibt es also nicht 
es ist ja auch keine schande, einfach mal abzusteigen und sich eine passage genauer anzusehen oder auf andere fahrer zu warten um zu schauen wie und wo diese lang fahren.
So hab ich das zumindest gemacht. mittlerweile komme ich den berg auch runter, ohne viele pausen 
und immer dran denken: "2nd RUN ... DOUBLE FUN!!!"


----------



## Volc0m (30. Mai 2009)

Yeehaa! Werd morgen auch das erste mal nach Wildbad düsen und mir das Steinfeld geben 
Einer Streckeneinweisung durch "Homies" bin ich nie abgeneigt. Also gern ansprechen wenn mich jemand (liegen) sieht. 

Bis morgen!

(Bike: siehe Fotoalbum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b00m (30. Mai 2009)

Wer spricht denn hier von ins Hemd machen. 

Runter kommen tu ich sowieso überall!


----------



## Volc0m (30. Mai 2009)

ach ja... kann man direkt am Bikepark irgendwo ein Zelt aufschlagen?
Wenn nein: welche billige Unterkunft könnt ihr empfehlen? Es muss wirklich nur ein Bett und ein Dach drüber sein. Wenn jemand ne Couch in seiner Bude frei hat nehm ich die auch


----------



## Hans der Bär (30. Mai 2009)

@Volc0m:
Bin zwar rein räumlich gesehn ein "Homie", allerdings nicht grade oft in Wildbad. Morgen bin ich mit nem Anfänger da. Wenn er sich aufn DH mit seinem geliehenen BIke getraut, könn wa ja zusammenn mal gemütlich runter. Aber auch so. Auf die andern Strecken hab ich keinen Bock.


----------



## Saci (30. Mai 2009)

ähm.. ich les hier das alle morgen nach WB wollen - keine gute idee - morgen is da nen Marathon rennen - der DH1 is gesperrt..also für die die hauptsächlich deswegn hinfahrn wollen 

heut wars abba geil


----------



## Volc0m (30. Mai 2009)

is der den ganzen Tag dicht? 

@Hans der Bär: Jo können wir gern machen. Hab zwar noch 2 andere dabei die schonmal dort waren, aber kannst mich gern anquatschen wenn du mich siehst


----------



## Saci (30. Mai 2009)

soweit ich weiß is der den ganzen tag dicht..  der rest is aber wohl offen - laut em dieder^^


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Mai 2009)

Die Rennstrecke des r+h Bikemarathon Bad Wildbad führt auch in diesem Jahr wieder z.T. durch den Bikepark Bad Wildbad. Aus diesem Grund ist der untere Teil des iXS Downhills am 31.05.2009 gesperrt. Die Umleitung erfolgt ab dem Sonnenweg auf den DH2. 

Das hier steht auf jedenfall auf der Homepage. Glaube nicht das dann alles gesperrt ist.


----------



## Volc0m (30. Mai 2009)

Hat noch jemand nen Tipp für mich was ne Bikepark-nahe Unterkunft angeht?
Beim Gästehaus Schmid hab ich schon angerufen, da is morgen nix mehr frei 
Sollte wie gesagt einfach nur billig sein.... Dusche wär auch nicht schlecht...

Gruß


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. Mai 2009)

bahnhofsklo


----------



## Volc0m (30. Mai 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> bahnhofsklo



ne, das will ich meinem bike nicht zumuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volc0m (2. Juni 2009)

So, bin zurück aus Wildbad.

Fazit: Der Downhill ist echt nichts für schwache Nerven, aber nach 2-3 Abfahrten kommt man schon halbwegs flüssig runter. Der BikerX ähnelt teils einem leichten Downhill was die Streckenbeschaffenheit angeht, aber durchaus recht lustig. Die 2 Freerides sind der größe Witz, pardon, aber die hätte man sich echt sparen können.. Der kleine Northshorttrail mit der Wippe, Drop etc. is ganz geil aber sehr kurz.

Das schlimmste an Bad Wildbad: Der grausame Dialekt der Einheimischen


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Juni 2009)

Volc0m schrieb:


> So, bin zurück aus Wildbad.
> 
> Fazit: Der Downhill ist echt nichts für schwache Nerven, aber nach 2-3 Abfahrten kommt man schon halbwegs flüssig runter. Der BikerX ähnelt teils einem leichten Downhill was die Streckenbeschaffenheit angeht, aber durchaus recht lustig. Die 2 Freerides sind der größe Witz, pardon, aber die hätte man sich echt sparen können.. Der kleine Northshorttrail mit der Wippe, Drop etc. is ganz geil aber sehr kurz.
> 
> Das schlimmste an Bad Wildbad: Der grausame Dialekt der Einheimischen



Der grausame Dialekt...na warte 
Hast aber recht wenn ich unseren Dialekt im Radio höre oder im Fernsehen...schlimm


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

Volc0m schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an Bad Wildbad: Der grausame Dialekt der Einheimischen


----------



## Muskelstahl (2. Juni 2009)

uffbassa wahs saksch - Buale, sonschd kommrmr de hola


----------



## Marina (2. Juni 2009)

@muskelstahl: meld dich bitte mal auf meine nachricht im studivz!!!!


----------



## Volc0m (2. Juni 2009)

Muskelstahl schrieb:


> uffbassa wahs saksch - Buale, sonschd kommrmr de hola





...wo ich grad les V10.... Du warst aber nicht zufällig der mit dem übelst verbogenen Bremshebel, oder?


----------



## Muskelstahl (2. Juni 2009)

ne - ich war in Verbier


----------



## Myrkskog (2. Juni 2009)

...und wenn sie meine geliehenen Straitline Hebelchen verbogen hätte, hätte sie nicht mehr schreiben können...


----------



## Marina (2. Juni 2009)

hab ein wenig rumfotofiert gestern, vielleicht findet sich ja jemand =)
(ich üüüb noch, die biler sin nich soooo doll, aber ich lerne ja^^)
Wildbad 01.06.2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (2. Juni 2009)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> ...und wenn sie meine geliehenen Straitline Hebelchen verbogen hätte, hätte sie nicht mehr schreiben können...


lol


----------



## Volc0m (2. Juni 2009)

Marina schrieb:


> hab ein wenig rumfotofiert gestern, vielleicht findet sich ja jemand =)
> (ich üüüb noch, die biler sin nich soooo doll, aber ich lerne ja^^)
> Wildbad 01.06.2009



Der auf dem "wb4"-Foto war das mit dem verbogenen Bremshebel. Müsst mal seine linke Hand anschauen, die mit 2 Fingern bremst. Der Hebel war um ca. 45° nach unten verbogen ^^
Kennt den wer?


----------



## Hans der Bär (4. Juni 2009)

Ist morgen ganz zufällig wer aufm DH unterwegs?


----------



## Marina (4. Juni 2009)

hier ich^^ und der bigmountain86 und der dirtdriver =)


----------



## Hans der Bär (4. Juni 2009)

Gut, dann bin ich nicht ganz allein auf der Strecke. Wobei ihr wohl etwas schneller seid als ich... Ich muss mir morgen eh erst mal ne bessere Line durchs Steinfeld suchen. Vllt. habt ihr ja nen Tip.


----------



## Marina (4. Juni 2009)

klar quatsch uns einfach an, sind so ab halb 12 am shop oben =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smud (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Ist morgen jemand in Wildbad? Wollte dort die downhills fahren, aber alleine eher nicht. Gruß


----------



## Marina (9. Juni 2009)

hey leute, wer is am donnerstag am start?


----------



## dirtdriver (9. Juni 2009)

ich aber nur halbtags


----------



## Marina (9. Juni 2009)

dann komm morgens mit, ich geh schon um 10 =) (danach noch zum oli  )


----------



## dirtdriver (9. Juni 2009)

um 10 uhr nene da schlaf ich noch marinchen werde ab eins rum da sein:::


----------



## Marina (9. Juni 2009)

dann sehn wir uns nur 2 stunden oder so... raff dich mal auf, mensch^^
btw: änder mal deine eintragung bei "bike"


----------



## jiri (10. Juni 2009)

Hi,

werden auch ein paar Tage in Bad Wildbad sein ab Donnerstag. Will mich auch mal in den Bikepark verirrren 
Gibts da auch Einzelfahrten für die Gondel oder nur Tages- bzw. Halbtageskarten?

Werde wohl nur die Freeride Strecken fahren...gibts da was, was man vorab wissen sollte?


----------



## CoilerDL (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

bin am Donnerstag auch zum ersten mal am Start - vielleicht findet sich jemand zum ersten einfahren....?

Chris


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Juni 2009)

jiri schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> werden auch ein paar Tage in Bad Wildbad sein ab Donnerstag. Will mich auch mal in den Bikepark verirrren
> Gibts da auch Einzelfahrten für die Gondel oder nur Tages- bzw. Halbtageskarten?
> ...



Es gibt nur Halb /-Tageskarten. Macht aber auch Sinn, denn den Schlepplift willst du bestimmt auch benutzen ( Biker X ) 

...die Freeride Strecken sind zum einfahren gut...wird relativ fix langweilig.
einfach alles ausprobieren was der Park zu bieten hat.


----------



## jiri (10. Juni 2009)

Ka ob ich den Biker X fahren will, ich kenne ihn ja bis jetzt nicht  
Danke dir für die Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (10. Juni 2009)

jiri schrieb:


> Ka ob ich den Biker X benutzen will, ich kenne ihn ja bis jetzt nicht
> Danke dir für die Infos



Der ist lustig...kannst alles umfahren je nach können...oder drüber jumpen.


----------



## jiri (10. Juni 2009)

Springen ist nicht so meins...hab ich auch nicht das Rad für. Aber anschauen werde ich mir das sicher mal 
Wenn man Hindernisse umfahren kann, dann gehts ja.


----------



## Myrkskog (10. Juni 2009)

jiri schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...Werde wohl nur die Freeride Strecken fahren...gibts da was, was man vorab wissen sollte?



Dass ihr von den Freerides mehr als enttäuscht sein werdet. Die sind nicht mal erwähnenswert und schon fast eine Frechheit, dass der Bikepark sie aufführt.
Wildbad lohnt sich ausschließlich wegen den Downhillstrecken!


----------



## jiri (10. Juni 2009)

Naja, angucken werde ich mir die Freerides auf jeden Fall, da wir nun mal sowieso vor Ort sind und in der Nähe des Parks wohnen werden.

Kenne nur Willingen und Winterberg...und da machen mir die Freerides Spaß.


----------



## Myrkskog (10. Juni 2009)

die sind auch nicht vergleichbar...


----------



## Marina (10. Juni 2009)

ach macht euch keine sorgen, man kommt alle strecken runter, auch die dhs, zur not muss man halt mal absteigen, macht ja auch nix, aber der bikerx ist sehr spaßig, auch wenn man nicht so springerprobt ist, dann lernt mans da am besten =)
ich bin die ersten 2 oder 3 stunden zum fotos machen unterwegs, dann zum training noch ein paar läufe dh.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (10. Juni 2009)

bin mit juli da, soll sogar n bisschen regnen


----------



## Marina (10. Juni 2009)

wo hastn das her? *wunder*


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (10. Juni 2009)

wetter.com / wetter.de
kann aber sein dass es schon wieder anders aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jiri (10. Juni 2009)

Marina schrieb:


> ach macht euch keine sorgen, man kommt alle strecken runter, auch die dhs, zur not muss man halt mal absteigen, macht ja auch nix, aber der bikerx ist sehr spaßig, auch wenn man nicht so springerprobt ist, dann lernt mans da am besten =)
> ich bin die ersten 2 oder 3 stunden zum fotos machen unterwegs, dann zum training noch ein paar läufe dh.



Runter kommt man das meisste...stimmt scho. Ich bin in Willingen den Downhill mit meinem Stumpjumper "gefahren"...1mal...zum angucken...das hat mir dann auch direkt gelangt 
Spaß hat das nicht direkt gemacht 

Aber ich schau mir die Lage wie gesagt vor Ort mal an.


----------



## Ope (10. Juni 2009)

An die Locals oder andere morgige Gäste (11.06.09)
Wir kommen morgen mit der Beerfelden Crew und benötigen für ein Bike noch dringend ein 83er Howitzer Lager ..... 
Wer kann morgen eines mitbringen???
Gebraucht oder Neu, egal .....
Oder weiss jemand ob der Shop so etwas hat???


----------



## scox83 (11. Juni 2009)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Wildbad lohnt sich ausschließlich wegen den Downhillstrecken!



Komm, BikerX ist auch spassig...


----------



## gigi (11. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> sonntags uns an feiertagen wird dort nicht geschraubt, hat der Peter zu uns gesagt


----------



## Hopi (11. Juni 2009)

jiri schrieb:


> . Ich bin in Willingen den Downhill mit meinem Stumpjumper "gefahren"...1mal...zum angucken...das hat mir dann auch direkt gelangt
> Spaß hat das nicht direkt gemacht



Willingen DH ist ja auch etwas spezieller


----------



## jiri (11. Juni 2009)

Hab mir das heute vor Ort mal angeschaut. Man da muß man erst mal peilen, wo überall was is....der Park is ja über den ganzen Berg verstreut 
Morgen werd ich dann hoffentlich mal ne Runde fahren, wenn das Wetter es zulässt.

Hab heut nen Vater mit seinem kleinen Jungen am BikerX mehrfach gesehen...die waren ja cool drauf. Immer zusammen auf Papas Bike den Schlepplift hoch...Junior auf dem Oberrohr...und das Bike vom Kleinen hatte der Vater an ner Schnur auf den Rücken geschnallt. Ich fand des cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mompere (12. Juni 2009)

Moinmoin,
wer ist denn Samstag oder Sonntag alles aufm DH unterwegs?
Hab mal wieder zeit und lust ein paar Bilder zu machen und ein bissl zu biken.


----------



## bergnah! (14. Juni 2009)

jiri schrieb:


> Hab mir das heute vor Ort mal angeschaut. Man da muß man erst mal peilen, wo überall was is....der Park is ja über den ganzen Berg verstreut
> Morgen werd ich dann hoffentlich mal ne Runde fahren, wenn das Wetter es zulässt.
> 
> Hab heut nen Vater mit seinem kleinen Jungen am BikerX mehrfach gesehen...die waren ja cool drauf. Immer zusammen auf Papas Bike den Schlepplift hoch...Junior auf dem Oberrohr...und das Bike vom Kleinen hatte der Vater an ner Schnur auf den Rücken geschnallt. Ich fand des cool




den findet man öfters dort. fällt ja auch gut auf.. is aber echt cool


----------



## R2-D2 (15. Juni 2009)

Danke an Patti aus F. für den Guide-Einsatz am Freitag!
Allein wäre unsere "Reisegruppe" den DH nicht runtergekommen.

Mein Eindruck vom Park: Es fehlt etwas zwischen den FR und den DH, der Unterschied ist zu krass.


----------



## thaper (15. Juni 2009)

dann gebt mal auf den freeride strecken mehr gas....


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Juni 2009)

...auch dann sind sie nicht besonders...aber zum warmfahren reichts


----------



## thaper (15. Juni 2009)

ja man wacht auf der kärcher ziemlich gut auf...   zumindestens wenn man wie ich sich nicht die bodenwellen merken kann und einfach ma reintritt....


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Juni 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> ja man wacht auf der kärcher ziemlich gut auf...   zumindestens wenn man wie ich sich nicht die bodenwellen merken kann und einfach ma reintritt....



das mit den Bodenwellen kenn ich...ich prügel da auch fast jedes mal ausversehen drüber... zum GLÜCK haben wir viel Federweg, sonst wäre das schon 1-2 mal schief gegangen


----------



## R2-D2 (15. Juni 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...zum GLÜCK haben wir viel Federweg...



Da mir dieser wegen leichter "Untermotorisierung" fehlte, war ich nach dem K-FR wirklich wach (geschüttelt, nicht gerührt!).

Mein Kommentar zum Bikepark bezog sich ja auf die Sicht eines Einsteigers / Neugierigen, nicht aus Sicht eines Kenners.


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Juni 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Da mir dieser wegen leichter "Untermotorisierung" fehlte, war ich nach dem K-FR wirklich wach (geschüttelt, nicht gerührt!).
> 
> Mein Kommentar zum Bikepark bezog sich ja auf die Sicht eines Einsteigers / Neugierigen, nicht aus Sicht eines Kenners.



Kann Dir da schon zustimmen, etwas zwichen DH und Freeride fehlt...ist halt Wildbad...macht aber Spaß. Kann Dir empfehlen, kurz nach denm IXS Cup nach Wildbad zu kommem, da ist die Dh gut aufbereitet und einfacher zu fahren.

PS.:Oh ja ich sehe es gerade ein Stumpjumper...da fehlt Federweg für Wildbad;-)


----------



## thaper (15. Juni 2009)

wird sie direkt nachn ixs cup wieder aufbereitet oder vor dem ixs cup? weil wenn des n regenrennen wird, glaub ich kaum das die strecke danach besser aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (15. Juni 2009)

Natürlich nur vorher! 
Außerdem wird es nicht regnen...ist doch klar


----------



## thaper (15. Juni 2009)

ich würd echt gern mitfahrn.

aber hier schauts einfach extremst schlecht mit den kohlen aus. muss so einiges streichen dieses jahr.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. Juni 2009)

spar lieber an ner anderen stelle und fahr das rennen.
die strecke wird gerichtet, und auch umgesteckt.
selbst wenn es ein regenrennen wird, sieht die strecke danach "besser" aus.
ich hoffe auf regen


----------



## thaper (15. Juni 2009)

regen is toll ja. 

ich bin scho dabei überall zu sparen... najo mal sehen.
wann ist das rennen nochma?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. Juni 2009)

ende juli glaub
kannst auf der ixs oder auf meiner homepage schaun, da stehts genau


----------



## Myrkskog (15. Juni 2009)

die Strecke wird zwar vorher gerichtet, aber wenn hunderte Leute drüberfahren sieht die auch nicht mehr gut aus.
Wer letztes Jahr die Strecke beim Finallauf gesehen hat wird wissen was ich meine.
Besser ist es kurz davor zukommen, wenn man als nicht Rennfahrer noch fahren darf. Nach dem Rennen gleicht es eher einem durchgepflügten Acker.


----------



## thaper (15. Juni 2009)

wie ist eigentlich der untere teil abgesteckt? fährt man über die rampen oder über den teil vom dh 2?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. Juni 2009)

über die rampen, und dann durch den kurpark...
kann aber sein dass es dieses jahr anders ist.
werde spätestens nächste woche wieder zum bauen hingehen, dann kann ich mehr sagen


----------



## thaper (15. Juni 2009)

najo ok. kann definitiv eh net mitfahrn.
dieses jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (15. Juni 2009)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> Danke an Patti aus F. für den Guide-Einsatz am Freitag!
> Allein wäre unsere "Reisegruppe" den DH nicht runtergekommen.
> 
> Mein Eindruck vom Park: Es fehlt etwas zwischen den FR und den DH, der Unterschied ist zu krass.



Gerne. ihr wart ja sehr tapfer  
pati aus B bei F


----------



## Lahr-Biker (16. Juni 2009)

Hey,
Sonntag waren 2 Photografen auf der Strecke sind die hier vertreten oder gibts nen link weis das jemand?


----------



## rideforfun (16. Juni 2009)

Ich tipp mal auf Bidu und mompere, aber keine Garantie...


----------



## Schreiner (16. Juni 2009)

Apropo Bilder machen.

Ich will beim nächsten mal auch Bilder machen, im Wald braucht man aber definitiv nen Blitz bzw Blitze.

Stört euch das wenn es Plötzlich hell wird?

Als ich neulich war saß Marina im gras und hat geknipst, ich bin aber einer der sich freut das er überhaupt runter kommt. Also langsam unterwegs ;-)
Mich stört das selber nicht wenn ich aber mal zum Bilder machen komm und da zwei externe Blitze aufstell will ich ja nicht nur meine zwei Kumpels knipsen sondern alles was schnell daherfliegt.

Sollte ich das unterlassen nicht das einer wegen mir ins Gemüse fliegt.
Gibt es da ne Regel, sollte man das im Laden morgens gleich sagen oder einfach aufbauen und hoffen das sich keiner erschreckt 

Ach ja, Marina ich gehör zu denen denen Ihr am Pfingstmontag den Tisch an der Kneipe überlassen habt, Du warst glaub ich krank und konntest net fahren. Hab erst danach gelesen das Du auch da warst sonst hätte ich was gesagt.


----------



## thaper (16. Juni 2009)

also normal sind die die auf der dh angebrochen kommen meist recht blitz gewohnt.

ich mein wennst a rennen mitfährst kannst ja anhalten und dem fotographn sagen er soll von ihm bloß ka bild machen.


----------



## Schreiner (16. Juni 2009)

Das ist mir bekannt, vielen dank nur sind wir nicht beim rennen und wenn die Blitze 30 meter von mir weg sind sieht mich eventuell keiner und es wird rechts und links ohne vorwarnung hell.

Ach wurst, ich nehm verbandszeug mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (16. Juni 2009)

guter plan!


----------



## Marina (16. Juni 2009)

ach was, kannst dich da hinpflanzen wo de willst, freuen sich normal alle, wenn einer bilder macht =)


----------



## brumbrum (17. Juni 2009)

Bilder sind immer gut


----------



## b00m (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

so nächste Woche ist es >>>endlich<<< für mich soweit. Gehe mit nem Kumpel das erstemal nach Wildbad, wird für uns beide der erste Bikepark besuch, wir möchten aber im Sommer noch des öftere gehen!

Wir kommen dort mit nem SX Trail (Er) und ich mit meinem V.Fr an, sollte doch dort für alle Strecken "passen" oder? Das es nicht optimal ist, ist mir klar. Komplette Schutzausrüstung is natürlich auch am start. Wir brauchen ja dann nur unten ne Tageskarte zu kaufen und ab die Post oder? Denke wir werden dann den Fr erst einmal runter prügeln um uns bisi warm zu machen. Welchen DH  sollten wir dann als erstes fahren, gibts da ne Empfehlung, ist einer bisl smother oder ist das wurst?

Sonst noch irgendwas Wichtiges wo zu beachten is? Achja, wir wollten unter der Woche gehen, Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag da wir sowieso beide frei haben und uns da etwas weniger Verkehr erhoffen, ist dem so?

MFG


EDIT: Achson, eines noch: Welches Ticket sollten wir kaufen??? Nur Bergbahn, oder nur Schleplift oder beides? Wir wollen alle Strecken aufjedenfall einmal fahren und dann halt das was usn am besten gefällt bis zum Schluss.


----------



## carmin (19. Juni 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Wir kommen dort mit nem SX Trail (Er) und ich mit meinem V.Fr an, sollte doch dort für alle Strecken "passen" oder?


Wichtiger als das Material ist der Mensch, der draufsitzt.



b00m schrieb:


> Welchen DH  sollten wir dann als erstes fahren, gibts da ne Empfehlung, ist einer bisl smother oder ist das wurst?


Der DH2 kam mir zuletzt etwas aufgeräumter vor, aber das ist vermutlich subjektiv.



b00m schrieb:


> Sonst noch irgendwas Wichtiges wo zu beachten is?


Strecke ruhig vorher angucken, dabei aber nicht unnötig im Weg rumstehen.



b00m schrieb:


> Achja, wir wollten unter der Woche gehen, Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag da wir sowieso beide frei haben und uns da etwas weniger Verkehr erhoffen, ist dem so?


Klingt plausibel.  Andererseits verkehrt unter der Woche auch die Bergbahn nur halbstündig.



b00m schrieb:


> Achson, eines noch: Welches Ticket sollten wir kaufen??? Nur Bergbahn, oder nur Schleplift oder beides? Wir wollen alle Strecken aufjedenfall einmal fahren und dann halt das was usn am besten gefällt bis zum Schluss.


Den BikerX kann man auch in eine Runde mit FR2 (oder, mit etwas hochkurbeln, FR1) einbauen.  Nur wenn Ihr ihn mehrfach hintereinander fahren wollt, braucht Ihr das Ticket für Bergbahn+Schlepper.


----------



## specnic (19. Juni 2009)

hey ho, bin morgen auch in wildbad


----------



## b00m (19. Juni 2009)

@ Carmin:

Danke dir schonmal für die Infos. In wiefern ist das mit der Bergbahn denn ein Problem? Also wieviel Freiraum hat man da bis man wieder hoch kommt wenn man eine Abfart hitner sich hat und wieder direkt an der Talstation ist? Denke es wird bei uns fürs erstemal aufjednefall unter der Woche, weil wir uns wie gesagt, die Strecken auch schön anschauen wollen vorher und da wärs schon besser wenns bisl ruhiger ist.

Werden uns dann denke ich mal nur das Ticket für die Bahn holen, nicht für den Lift.
Achja und zum Thema Material: Klar sollten wir bisi Bike-Beherrschung mitbringen, sowar das nicht gemeint, jedoch würde es wenige Sinn machen da mit ner Starrgabel anzukommen, um das Ganze mal Extrem darzustellen.


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Juni 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> @ Carmin:
> 
> Danke dir schonmal für die Infos. In wiefern ist das mit der Bergbahn denn ein Problem? Also wieviel Freiraum hat man da bis man wieder hoch kommt wenn man eine Abfart hitner sich hat und wieder direkt an der Talstation ist? Denke es wird bei uns fürs erstemal aufjednefall unter der Woche, weil wir uns wie gesagt, die Strecken auch schön anschauen wollen vorher und da wärs schon besser wenns bisl ruhiger ist.
> 
> ...



Holt Euch ein Ticket für den ganzen Park..sonst müßt Ihr selbst zu den Downhillstrecken schieben...

DH2 ist am Anfang ein ganzes Stück verblockter wie der IXS DH...allerdings so übel er am Anfang ist...umso leichter wird er zum Ende hin.


----------



## Kompostman (19. Juni 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Holt Euch ein Ticket für den ganzen Park..sonst müßt Ihr selbst zu den Downhillstrecken schieben....



Naja, so weit ist es ja auch nicht....


----------



## funbiker9 (19. Juni 2009)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Naja, so weit ist es ja auch nicht....



...aber man muÃ Bergauf...und das ist keine schÃ¶ne Vorstellung im Bikepark 

...muÃ natÃ¼rlich jeder fÃ¼r sich selbst entscheiden...aber wenn ich schon in den Park gehe, will ich auch alles nutzen kÃ¶nnen ( vor allem den auf Transport  ). Da sind mir die paar â¬ mehr auch egal.

AuÃerdem finde ich den Biker X sehr amÃ¼sant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (19. Juni 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Holt Euch ein Ticket für den ganzen Park..sonst müßt Ihr selbst zu den Downhillstrecken schieben...


ha noi  du darfst den schlepplift benutzen um zum dh zu kommen. auch wenn du nur die bergbahnkarte hast.
des haben die anwohner so gewünscht - weisst- weil unsere bikes immer son krach machen wenns durchs wohngebiet geht


----------



## b00m (19. Juni 2009)

Also wie jetzt Leute? Ich bin echt verwirrt. 
Wie extrem ist denn der Anstieg durchs Wohngebiet? Aber uns wärs schon lieber  da auf höher der DHs raus zu kommen, ich meine wie oben geschrieben Bikepark = Uphill Ticket oO!?


----------



## Schreiner (19. Juni 2009)

es dauert meiner Meinung nach gleich lang rungter zu rollen und mitm schlepper wieder hoch wie wenn man gleich von der bahn auf die dh´s geht.


----------



## thaper (19. Juni 2009)

wenn man richtig durch die straßen läuft geht das auch fix.


----------



## bergnah! (19. Juni 2009)

ich finds jetzt net so schlimm da hoch zu schieben. is net steil und schwetza kann man auch mitnander..

aber ticket für den ganzen park kauf ich da so oder so..


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Juni 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> ha noi  du darfst den schlepplift benutzen um zum dh zu kommen. auch wenn du nur die bergbahnkarte hast.
> des haben die anwohner so gewünscht - weisst- weil unsere bikes immer son krach machen wenns durchs wohngebiet geht



Das müssen die Bikes mit den Hope Naben sein...finde auch, daß die Biker schon ziemliche Radaubrüder sind...


----------



## thaper (20. Juni 2009)

mega. sollns halt a mauer ziehn.


----------



## Marciii (20. Juni 2009)

Is ja mal geil das man den schlepplift benutzn darf, muss ich mir für morgen merken^^


----------



## bergnah! (21. Juni 2009)

ah. aus wildbad zurück. alles tut weh. muss wohl was richtig gemacht haben. is schon schön umgebaut mittlerweile.. schwalbekurve hat keinen üblen absatz mehr und steinfeld isn bissl entschärft. spaß hats gmacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scox83 (21. Juni 2009)

dann muss ich vorm ixs wieder hin... danach soll die piste ja mächtige runtergerockt sein.


----------



## smud (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Geht heute Mittag jemand fahren auf den dhs in Wildbad? Gruß


----------



## zerg10 (22. Juni 2009)

Nur so am Rande: Montag u. Dienstag hat der Schlepplift Ruhetag...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. Juni 2009)

da muss man dann halt schieben, mit der bergbahn kommt man ja trotzdem hoch.


----------



## bergnah! (22. Juni 2009)

naja. leider halbstündlich. ausserdem is die strecke bestimmt total matsche so wie es da gestern ab 18uhr geschüttet hat


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Juni 2009)

bergnah! schrieb:


> naja. leider halbstündlich. ausserdem is die strecke bestimmt total matsche so wie es da gestern ab 18uhr geschüttet hat



Wann hats denn da geregnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. Juni 2009)

dass die bahn halbstündig fährt is doch egal...
du fährst mit der bahn hoch, schiebst zum DH, fährst runter. die bahn braucht länger bergab als du, dann kannst direkt wieder einsteigen.


----------



## bergnah! (22. Juni 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wann hats denn da geregnet?






perfekt *nach* der letzten abfahrt. echt geil..


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Juni 2009)

Finde es auch sehr positiv, daß die Schwalbenkurve und das Steinfeld etwas entschärft wurden.
So ist die Strecke noch besser


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. Juni 2009)

heute haben wir noch mehr zwischen schwalbekurve und gangbang aufgefüllt.
die landung vom gangbang ist jetzt auch gerichtet...


----------



## Freeerider81 (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir mal einer weiterhelfen? Ich hab keinen Plan, welcher Sprung und Drop wie heißt? Ich kenn noch den Donnerbalken von früher und den Balkondrop. Aber wie heißt der Rest? Wo ist die Schwalbekurve und Gangband und wie die stellen alle heißen?

Wäre super, wenn mir da mal einer weiterhelfen könnte!

Ach ja ein Kompliment an die Streckenbauer. Wir waren heute dort und die DH ist echt super gerichtet!!! 
Ich hoff mal das bleibt so ne weile!!


----------



## thaper (28. Juni 2009)

sieht glaub net viel anders aus.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. Juni 2009)

sieht anders aus!


----------



## Myrkskog (29. Juni 2009)

ist doch Wurscht wie die heißen


----------



## FordPrefect (30. Juni 2009)

Was für Baumaßnahmen sind das eigentlich am ersten Busstop? 

Wenn es das wird, was ich denke, hoffe ich dass es eine vernünftige Anfahrt dafür gibt .


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. Juni 2009)

in wildbad gibts keine busstops...
wenn du das neben dem steinfeld meinst: die anfahrt wird nicht ganz leicht, aber is machbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FordPrefect (30. Juni 2009)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> in wildbad gibts keine busstops...
> wenn du das neben dem steinfeld meinst: die anfahrt wird nicht ganz leicht, aber is machbar


 
Ich meinte oben an dem ersten Querweg   Da liegt so eine "Holzleiter"


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. Juni 2009)

jetzt weiß ich was du meinst...
ich sag aber nix, lasst euch überraschen!


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juni 2009)

...na super jetzt bin ich neugierig 
...da wird ja richtig was gemacht auf den Strecken. Erst die Schwalbenkurve entschärft, dann Steinfeld überarbeitet und jetzt noch was neues. Geil freu mich schon auf Sonntag...


----------



## mcsonnenschein (30. Juni 2009)

Yo werd auch am Sonntag vorbei schauen.
Hab aber was von Baumfällarbeiten gelesen.
Betrifft das auch die DH 1/2?

Hab eine Antwort bekommen von der Radsportakademie bekommen:

Betrifft nur die Freeride Strecken


----------



## Marina (1. Juli 2009)

juhu ich hab wieder internet^^ was is hier los, neuigkeiten?^^
bin auch am sonntag endlich mal wieder am start *freu*


----------



## bergnah! (1. Juli 2009)

wiiihhaaa. am sonntag bin ich auch dabei. dann gehts ab *freu* nimmt jemand auch fotozeugs mit?


----------



## Marina (1. Juli 2009)

mein freund kommt mit cam, denke er wird sicher einige zeit aufm dh unterwegs sein.


----------



## scox83 (1. Juli 2009)

Auf der seite steht, dass es den Freeride betrifft. Steht nix von DH dort. Ausserdem fällt ja niemand am sonntag nen baum. also zumindest nicht vom forstamt.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (1. Juli 2009)

alles was auf dem DH geändert wird, ist nur zum rennen befahrbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcsonnenschein (2. Juli 2009)

Ist dann der IXS DH überhaupt befahrbar?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. Juli 2009)

ja ist befahrbar.
aber am rennwochenende natürlich nicht


----------



## mcsonnenschein (2. Juli 2009)

Doch für mich schon am Rennwochenende


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. Juli 2009)

für rennteilnehmer natürlich schon...


----------



## *S.F.T.* (2. Juli 2009)

wie schaut des aus, muss ich mich jetzt schon fürs rennen anmelden, oder reichts so 10 tage vorher??


----------



## mcsonnenschein (2. Juli 2009)

Anmeldungen sind schon eine Zeilang offen.
Hier kann man sich anmelden-->http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FordPrefect (3. Juli 2009)

Steinfeld wird komplett rausgenommen  damit es "flowiger" wird . 

Ich glaub ich überleg mir nochmal ob ich mich für das Rennen anmelde.....

Mein geschmack habt Ihr damit nicht getroffen. Mal schauen wie die Resonanz von anderen ist.....


----------



## Marina (3. Juli 2009)

jetz nich gleich so pessimistisch von vornherein, mal was neues ist doch auch nicht schlecht! die neue strecke ist bisher wohl noch kaum einer gefahren, also kann man sich ja auch im vorfeld nich beschweren.
abwarten und rocken wenns so weit is


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. Juli 2009)

FordPrefect schrieb:


> Steinfeld wird komplett rausgenommen  damit es "flowiger" wird .
> 
> Ich glaub ich überleg mir nochmal ob ich mich für das Rennen anmelde.....
> 
> Mein geschmack habt Ihr damit nicht getroffen. Mal schauen wie die Resonanz von anderen ist.....



samma...
an der neuen strecke beißt bestimmt auch du, wie jeder, die zähne aus.
in wildbad wirst du nie ne steinfreie strecke haben, spätestens freitag abend is die neue stelle ein steinfeld mit frischen wurzeln.
ich denke mal dass du eher auf harte strecken stehst, nach deinem post. wenn das so ist, dann komm nach wildbad zum rennen!


----------



## Boki93 (5. Juli 2009)

geht der Biker-X mit nem hardtail bike mit 100mm ?
bzw was kann ich als Anfänger fast durchgängig mit nem hardtail in Wildbad fahren?
Mfg Boki


----------



## bergnah! (5. Juli 2009)

nach einem mittaglichen regenschauer, den ich zum glück net mitbekommen hab weil ich erst um 2 da war. gabs hammer bomben wetter. dh1 war untem im wald etwas rutschig. steinfeld machbar und ich bin gespannt wie des dann aussieht wenn oben des holzgatter über die straße geht..

hab auch einige bilder gemacht.
sind net wirklich toll. aber wer sich findet darf sich behalten.

http://m-tiefenboeck.de/bild.html

hier die bilder. sind nich so prickelnd..


----------



## bentiger_1991 (5. Juli 2009)

für alle die heut beim sturz dabei waren um 14uhr aufm dh1 ... und auch für die die nicht dabei waren...^^

also der saci hat sich die kniescheibe an 2 stellen gebrochen...wurde operiert und liegt grad im aufwachraum...morgen geh ich mal hin, dann kann ich mehr berichten.

danke nochmal allen, die geholfen haben 
und nen bösen zeigefinger an alle, die dran vorbeigeheizt sind ohne rücksicht zu nehmen...


----------



## Myrkskog (5. Juli 2009)

Gute Besserung und dass er bald wieder Laufen und natürlich Fahren kann...


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Juli 2009)

Kniescheibe gebrochen...ach je. 
Dann mal gute und schnelle Besserung...

PS.: wieviele erwischt es denn dieses Jahr noch in Wildbad...das gibts ja gar nicht


----------



## Marina (5. Juli 2009)

jap, auch gute besserung =)
auch wenn eine etwas sinnvollere antwort von dem netten freesmile-kollegen hilfreich gewesen wär


----------



## Koohgie (6. Juli 2009)

is morgen jemand da? war noch nie den dh runtergefahren, und will es auch nicht unbedingt machen wenn niemand da ist, falls ich mich flachlege soll mich ja noch irgendjemand finden, nich das ich da ewig liege...
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (6. Juli 2009)

also in wiba ist eigendlich fast immer jemand unterwegs...
hab auch mal wieder bock hin zu fahren.

noch zu dem sturz:
war zwar nicht dabei, und habs gerade erst mitgekriegt, aber ich frage mich, wie man sich die kniescheibe brechen kann, wenn man knieprotektoren an hat?


----------



## bentiger_1991 (6. Juli 2009)

also letztens waren wir unter der woche dort...und der parkplatz war leer...also da würd ich mich nicht drauf verlassen...beim 1.mal runter fahren is allein fahren echt mal gar nicht empfehlenswert...

knieprotektoren waren die oneal dinger da mit gelenk, die man sich ausleihen kann...er hat sich schon den ganzen tag drüber beschwert, dass die immer rutschen...und genau das is dann wohl auch beim sturz passiert.

dieses jahr kommt er warscheinlich nicht mehr aufs rad ...


----------



## Myrkskog (6. Juli 2009)

...außerdem hat der Notdienst ewig gebraucht und war auch nicht sehr kompetent. Will nicht wissen, was da passiert wenn man sich ernsthaft verletzt...


----------



## thaper (6. Juli 2009)

hm vor 2 jahren war er noch recht hilfsbereit....

aber dafür das krankenhaus schlecht. 

schon doof wenn nach 6 wochen die arme nochmal gebrochen werden müssen.


----------



## Muskelstahl (6. Juli 2009)

Er war sehr hilfsbereit, aber hat halt ziemlich lang gedauert, bis überhaupt jemand kam, und dann durfte er nicht mal Schmerzmittel verabreichen...
Ausserdem wusste er nicht genau, wo er hin soll und hatte sich zuerst verfahren. Man sollte die Strecke in Rettungspunkte unterteilen, da die Wartezeit bei z.B. einer starken Blutung etwas problematisch wäre....
Sag dem Saci gute Besserung!


----------



## AsHopeDies (7. Juli 2009)

soooo, dann meld ich mich auch mal kurz zu wort zum sturz.. 
bin zwar nur die freundin von ihm und war nich beim sturz dabei, aber im krankenhaus die ganze zeit 

also was er jetzt wirklich hat: die kniescheibe is oberhalb des kniegelenks gebrochen bzw. zersplittert. der arzt meinte, s war n richtiges puzzlespiel die wieder zusammenzumachen, wird jetzt mit nem draht zusammengehalten. den schleimbeutel mussten se ganz entfernen, weil der komplett zerfetzt war. 
morgen hat er nochmal ne op. wenn man die haut nähen kann, darf er sonntag raus, wenn sie zu sehr spannt, kriegt er n neues schwämmchen rein und muss sonntag nochmal operiert werden. also liegt wohl bis donnerstag noch da drin.
ihm gehts soweit eigentlich ganz gut, schmerzen halt. aber er kann schon wieder witze reißen, daher gehts ihm ganz gut


----------



## mcsonnenschein (7. Juli 2009)

Und noch was, der Sani kommt aus Pforzheim, das is auch noch mal ein Stück zum fahren!


----------



## DickesB (7. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab mir vor 4Wochen zwei Rippen in Wildbad gebrochen. Der Krankenwagen war innerhalb 8min am Parkplatz (kommt aus Calmbach). Der Sanni konnte mir wirklich keine Schmerzmittel geben. Da dieser aber vermutete, das der Lingenflügel einen Riss hat, hat er den Notarzt nachträglich bestellt. Dieser hat 6min gebraucht. Gott sei Dank bekam ich dann die Schmerzmittel...
Bis dahin alles super!

Auf dem Weg ins Krankenhaus (20min = 26km) war auch noch alles klar.
In dem kleinen Krankenhaus (Neuenbürg), hat mich ein völlig verwirrter Mensch vor den Röntgenautomat gestellt und hat irgendwelche Positionen verlangt die unmöglich einzunehmen waren. Natürlich waren die Bilder nichts und ich musste das Prozedre noch einmal über mich ergehen lassen.
Der Arzt war dann wieder relativ in Ordnung...

Wollte ich nur auch einmal posten...

Außerdem sind die Strecken in Sektoren unterteilt, aber diese sind sehr schwierig zu unterteilen, da sie unzureichend beschriftet sind... Soviel dazu...


----------



## scox83 (7. Juli 2009)

und das zahlt dann die normalo krankenversicherung, oder muss man da ne unfall extra teuer versicherung haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickesB (7. Juli 2009)

scox83 schrieb:


> und das zahlt dann die normalo krankenversicherung, oder muss man da ne unfall extra teuer versicherung haben?



Musste bis dato nichts bezahlen, aber hab am Samstag nen Brief bekommen, dass ich wohl vergessen haben muss, die 10Euro Praxisgebühr zu bezahlen... Die muss ich überweisen...


----------



## lowrider89 (7. Juli 2009)

Mh ja ist natürlich dumm gelaufen für den Saci! War ihn heute mal auch besuchen und sieht richtig interressant aus mit diesen Schwamm da. Mir ist genau das selbe passiert Hasstunnel Stein überm Lenker geschossen mitn im Flug verruscht sich der Protektor und schön mit Kniescheibe aufm Stein gelandet!!! Aber naja natürlich schade für ihn nochmal schnelle und gute Genesung!

Und an den Leuten die einfach vorbei geheizt sind ohne auf ihm rücksicht zunehmen 
IHR SEIT DIE DEPPEN DER NATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marina (8. Juli 2009)

solche unfälle, bzw. den rettungsdienst usw musst du nciht selbst zahlen, weil downhill unter mounatinbiken geführt ist und mountainbiken keine extremsportart ist  vielen dank für diese lücke im system


----------



## Saci (9. Juli 2009)

hallo, erstmal danke für dei antilnahme und spezieles dankeschön an die helfer (myrskog,muskelstah und ben) -VIELEN VIELEN dank!!

also dann will ich mak was zumunfallansich sagn.. ich hatte am SO meine knieschoner vergessen *andenkopffass* uund hab mir dann halt selbstverständlich im park welche ausgeliehen.. woebi das este paar was mirin die hand edrückt wurde so kaputt war das man es nicht mehr anziehen konnte-also gleich reklamiert... imersten moment fand ich das die oeal schner ganz gut sitzen, vor allem der untere teil,da mit 3 scnallen festgemacht, der obere teil um das gelenk herum kam mir von anfang an etwas... wacelig vor.. naja...

zum sturz genau kann i dann nich viel sagen..im hasstunnel, nach deneigentlichen stufen unten iwie schräg oder was weiß ich gekomme und dann mit dm rechten knie genau auf den großen stein auf der  rechten seite... dann natürlich ersma geschriehen wie am spieß^^ - als ich untergeschaut hab hab ich sofort gesehn das das knie offen ist und fürmich wa dann klar das ich da ohne fremde hilfe nicht  mehr wegkomme... alles weitere,wer wie geholfen hat wurde ja auch schon gesagt..

naja.. jetzt lieg ich nch bis montag imkrankenhaus in karlsruhe, hab 2 operationen hinter mir und immer noch ordentliche schmerzen..bis ich den fuß wieder volständig belasten darf dauerts noch 6!!!! wochen -.- und dann wohl au ersma reha uns so  .. naja.. mehr kann ich grad nicht schreibn, die schmerz und schlafmittel zerren an mir ^^ - abernochmals danke für die gute besserungswünsche und dir direkte hilfe..bis nächstes jahr in wildbad..


----------



## Freeerider81 (9. Juli 2009)

Wünsch dir gut Besserung und baldige Gesundung!
Das ist echt übel! Hoffe dass mir und den anderen hier, sowas nie passiert!!!


----------



## scox83 (9. Juli 2009)

ouh ********... klingt ja richtig übel.
wünsche dir auch ne gute besserung und hoffe, dass es mir am sonntag nicht ähnlich geht.
wirst die saison nomma fit, oder is da nix abzusehen?
gruzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (9. Juli 2009)

@scox83 
Also diese Saison ist für den Saci leider gelaufen. Dadurch das er das Bein (Knie) 6 Wochen nicht mehr belasten darf, werden die Muskeln schlapp. Genau das selbe hatte mein Bruder auch durch gehabt, halt andere Verletzung. Nach den 6 Wochen muss er bestimmt zu 100% zur Krankengymnastik um die Muskeln wieder auf zubauen!
Sebst danach kann er nicht gleich richtig los starten also würde ich nicht grade empfehlen! Er kann nätürlich auch auf die Krankengymnastik verzichten und gleich wieder DH brettern gehen, aber dann gibst riesen ärger mit seiner Freundin, mein Bruder, Ben und mir 

So und von mir aus nochmal gute Genesung Saci und schaue nochmal am SO bei dir vorbei. Kannst mir ja nochmal ne PN schicken ob du noch Schmerzmittel nimmst. Wenn nicht weiste ja was dir blüht


----------



## bentiger_1991 (10. Juli 2009)

@ saci: 
von deinem krassen 4m drop ohne fahrrad haste noch gar nix erzählt... 

ich komm wohl morgen mal wieder bei dir vorbei. 

falls ihn noch jemand besuchen will...bringt ihm KEINE mtb-rider mit, davon hatter nämlich schon 3 bekommen


----------



## lowrider89 (10. Juli 2009)

Jop bei mir gibt auch ne Planänderung. Ich komme morgen auch vorbei! Wann gehts du Ben? Dafür gehe ich dann am SO nach Wiba......


----------



## bentiger_1991 (11. Juli 2009)

sonntag wiba? mit wem? ... ich hab keine zeit, sonst wär ich wohl dabei...

ich geh um 14 uhr ca. zum saci...wenn tennis halt fertig is, kann man net genau sagen...aber kann au net lang bleiben, weil ich soooo viel lernen muss


----------



## Saci (11. Juli 2009)

- kannste nich lieber SAnach wildbad kommen - dann seh ich dich viell. noch 2 tage hier (darf am MO gehn) - sonst wirste ja erst SO abend eingeliefert :x  

bringt mir EINER ne FREERIDE mit - oder en paar GUTE filme? ...

ach ja  wer auch immer mich besuchen kommt -sind genügen dsüßigkeiten für alle da  - lieg in KA im DIAK .. 

und jetzt nehm ich noch eine von den lustigen morphium tabletten.. bye


----------



## thaper (11. Juli 2009)

ich glaub ich fahr spontan runter 

gute besserung


----------



## lowrider89 (11. Juli 2009)

Nein nein wir stürzen schon net Saci^^ und Hey ich will auch mal so eine morphium tabletten probieren^^


----------



## Kompostman (11. Juli 2009)

Servus,

von mir auch noch mal alles Gute für die Reha. Das wird schon.
Vor drei Jahren hatte ich mir das Sprunggelenk komplett gebrochen und die Bänder gerissen. In der nächsten Saison konnte ich schon voll angreifen. Also Kopf hoch. Das wird schon, gell. Haben wir ja auch im Tunnel gehandelt bekommen. Obwohl die Sanis etwas verpeilt waren, gell?

Gruß

Alex, der mit dem 901


----------



## MB-Locke (11. Juli 2009)

Hi,

@Saci: Erst mal gute Besserung und werde bald wieder fit! Ich weiß es, was es heißt, in der Bikesaison verletzt daheim zu sein. Hab ich auch schon hinter mir... Aber Kopf hoch, die nächste Saison wird um so besser!

@Rest: in welchem Zustand sind denn die Strecken gerade? Ist es noch richtig nass/feucht? Würde gerne morgen bissle rocken gehen und mein Bike ausführen...


----------



## dh-noob (11. Juli 2009)

heute wars gut trocken. keine matsch und garnix. aber man muss sagen, dass es schon gut ausgespühlt ist von dem ganzen regen der letzten woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (11. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand Insiderinfos und/oder Bilder, wie die Strecke zur Deutschen Meisterschaft aussehen wird? Ein paar kleine Andeutungen gabs ja schon, aber ich wüssts gerne ein bisschen genauer 

Oder alles streng geheim?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. Juli 2009)

alles geheim 
werd erst mal meine wunden von leogang lecken und unter der woche mal vorbeischaun zum bauen. vielleicht sickert ja dann nochmal was durch


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Juli 2009)

Wir sind gestern in Wildbad ein bisschen spazieren gelaufen, unter anderem auch die IXS DH runter. Mir kam es so vor, als ob das Stück nach dem ' Hasstunnel ' und der 1. Rampe für den ixs cup gar nicht genutzt wird, sondern die Strecke rechts dran vorbei geht. Dort steht auch schon ne kleine neue Rampe. 

Der neue Steinfeld Drop sieht ja ziemlich übel aus...ich hätte da Angst 
Gibt aber so wie es aussieht ein Chickenway dran vorbei.


----------



## Myrkskog (13. Juli 2009)

vorallem sollte der Baumstumpf noch weg


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Juli 2009)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> vorallem sollte der Baumstumpf noch weg



...das wäre nicht schlecht. Der könnte manchen sonst zum Verhängnis werden. 
Bin mal gespannt wie die Strecke zum Rennen hin umgebaut wird.
Werde allerdings nur Zuschauer sein


----------



## Lurnas (13. Juli 2009)

Footoos 

Naja, dann lass ich mich halt überraschen. Bin da ganz zuversichtlich, letztes Jahr war die Strecke ja auch geil!


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Juli 2009)

Lurnas schrieb:


> Footoos
> 
> Naja, dann lass ich mich halt überraschen. Bin da ganz zuversichtlich, letztes Jahr war die Strecke ja auch geil!



Foto's...jahh auf die Idee kam ich im nachhinein auch. Nur der gute Foto lag daheim.
Die Strecke wird wohl auch rechts am Steinfeld vorbei führen....und 'endet' dann an dem besagten neuen Drop der ungefair auf der Höhe des Steinsprungs ist. Die ganze Linie wirkt irgendwie deutlich schneller...


----------



## Deleted 115359 (13. Juli 2009)

klingt flowig und lustig, lass mich mal überraschen...
Aber wenn's Fotos gibt, immer her damit, würden sich glaub einige freuen...


----------



## black soul (13. Juli 2009)

hi saci
hab das grad erst gelesen von dir. hört sich übel an. na, dann mal von einem kaputt  zum anderen  kaputt  gute besserung.  das wird schon wieder, braucht seine zeit.
ich hab jetzt knappp 5 wochen hinter mir. wenn alles gut läuft können wir ja im september ne kleine wattkopfrunde drehen
schreib mal wo du bist, diak. ist nicht weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (16. Juli 2009)

wir haben heute die strecke fürs rennen fast fertig gebaut.
manche sektionen sind schon offen, mache noch gesperrt. bitte haltet euch an das ixs absperrband und fahrt die abgesperrten sektionen nicht schon vor dem rennen kaputt.
bild vom gap:
ist ca. 59,3m lang und man muss mit schallgeschwindigkeit springen um es zu schaffen.


----------



## Deleted 115359 (16. Juli 2009)

...59,3m und auch noch Schallgeschwindigkei, wer soll das bitte schaffen... 0.o 
=P


----------



## Deleted 115359 (16. Juli 2009)

Freu mich trotzdem schon saumäßig =)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Juli 2009)

hier jungens, braucht einer noch ein bettchen und mitfahrgelegenheit von frankfurt aus fürs rennwochenende?


----------



## Lurnas (16. Juli 2009)

Sieht super aus das Gap  Solangs nur Schallgeschwindigkeit is...

Wo genau steht das denn?!


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (16. Juli 2009)

hey 

des gap sieht ja mega weit aus aber gut

is es schon mal jemand gesprungen?

gruß tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (16. Juli 2009)

ist auf höhe des steinsprungs von oben gesehen rechts im wald. etwa da wo die lichtung ist, ist die landung.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (16. Juli 2009)

genau, und gesprungen wurde es auch schon


----------



## Deleted 115359 (16. Juli 2009)

ja, und???
reicht lichtgeschwindigkeit? =P


----------



## Marina (16. Juli 2009)

von wem?


----------



## thaper (16. Juli 2009)

geil. 
würd ich mich gern drüber lassen.


----------



## Deleted 115359 (16. Juli 2009)

komm zum rennen...


----------



## thaper (16. Juli 2009)

mim hardtail?  nein. 

ich habs mir schon überlegt, da mein dhler bis dahin wieder steht. 

aber untrainiert in bad wildbad rennen fahrn is nu echt net so empfehlenswert.

nächstes jahr.


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (16. Juli 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> aber untrainiert in bad wildbad rennen fahrn is nu echt net so empfehlenswert.
> 
> nächstes jahr.



so siehts bei mir au aus.
aber vielleicht zum zuschaun und dann nächstes jahr wieder


----------



## scox83 (16. Juli 2009)

...das stand doch letzten sonntag auch schon zum teil oder?
da sah das nicht so weit und gefährlich aus... .

und paddy, du bist doch so leicht, dass du drüber fliegst....


----------



## *S.F.T.* (17. Juli 2009)

he
wie is das im rennen geplant, kann man dann nur links das steinfeld fahren oder nur rechts das gap?
oder ist beides möglich?
oder bleibt das steinfeld ganz weg und neben dem gap gibts noch ein chickenway??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (17. Juli 2009)

*S.F.T.* schrieb:


> he
> wie is das im rennen geplant, kann man dann nur links das steinfeld fahren oder nur rechts das gap?
> oder ist beides möglich?
> oder bleibt das steinfeld ganz weg und neben dem gap gibts noch ein chickenway??



...neben dem Gap geht links ein Chickenway vorbei.


----------



## honk2k (17. Juli 2009)

Hi Jungs,

ich suche für morgen noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Wildbad.
Ich komme aus Leonberg. Wäre echt nett wenn sich jemand melden würde! 
Danke!

grüße Simon


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Juli 2009)

ich biete nur eine für nächstes WE an...


----------



## Marina (17. Juli 2009)

ich komm auch untrainiert zum rennen, macht euch nix draus, hauptach gaudi^^ jetz auch noch krank eine woche davor -.- naja wird schon werden, bin gespannt, wen man so alles antrifft =)


----------



## thaper (17. Juli 2009)

mit dem kleinen unterschied das es mehr oder weniger dei hausstrecke ist


----------



## Deleted 115359 (17. Juli 2009)

ja, aber jetzt mit der veränderten Strecke kannst au nemme von "Heimvorteil" reden...


----------



## BrEmBo. (17. Juli 2009)

wenn mal jemand vom raum frankfurt hinfährt... ich such ne mitfahrgelegenheit. hab ferien un tag is mir wurscht bin froh wenn sich überhaupt jemand findet.danke


----------



## honk2k (18. Juli 2009)

haja hauptsache gaudi darum gehts :-D nächstes we bin ich aufm campingplatz direkt vor ort


----------



## Marina (19. Juli 2009)

der sprung rockt wie die sau!!!!! will gleich nochmaaaaal^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (19. Juli 2009)

bleibt die strecke so bestehen? den sprung muss ich mir auch mal geben .


----------



## Hans der Bär (19. Juli 2009)

Ich ärgermich grad ziemlich den Sprung nicht gemacht zu haben. Gibts den nach dem Rennen auch noch? Hätte auch kein Problem damit, dort dafür wieder Erde in die Landung zu schaufeln, die wird ja wohl nach dem Rennen nicht mehr so ganz existent sein...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. Juli 2009)

der förster will, dass der sprung wieder abgerissen wird.
die strecke bleibt auch nicht "so", weil die strecke noch garnicht so abgesteckt ist, wie sie am rennwochenende sein wird. lasst euch überraschen, ist so viel zu erklären und lange ists ja auch nicht mehr.


----------



## thaper (19. Juli 2009)

traurig


----------



## chrissi93 (19. Juli 2009)

tag leute,
ich  kann leider nicht mitfahren aber zuschauen werd ich auf jeden Fall.
Kann man eigentlich an der ganzen Strecke zuschauen oder nur an bestimmten Abschnitten.
ich würd dann nämlich gern oben an der Startrampe loslaufen und an der Strecke entlang bis ganz runter laufen. Geht das?

gruß chrissi


----------



## Hans der Bär (19. Juli 2009)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> der förster will, dass der sprung wieder abgerissen wird.



Menno. #*+~°^ Förster....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. Juli 2009)

der förster is ganz cool drauf, da hatte ich schon mit schlimmeren zu tun.

man kann als zuschauer an der kompletten strecke entlang laufen und alles einsehen.


----------



## Koeni (20. Juli 2009)

naja, letztes Jahr war die Zuschauerführung teilweise n bissl komisch. Teilweise konnte man wegen total übertriebenen Sicherheitszonen fast nicht die Strecke sehn. Die Jahre davor war's aber okay.


----------



## funbiker9 (20. Juli 2009)

Koeni schrieb:


> naja, letztes Jahr war die Zuschauerführung teilweise n bissl komisch. Teilweise konnte man wegen total übertriebenen Sicherheitszonen fast nicht die Strecke sehn. Die Jahre davor war's aber okay.



Ganz besonders ein Herr dort, ist wie wild die Strecke hoch und runter gelaufen und hat die Leute angeschnauzt. Hab nur darauf gewartet, daß er früher oder später eins auf die 'zwölf' bekommt


----------



## smud (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo! Heute jemand dort auf den dh`s? Gruß


----------



## INT3NS3 (20. Juli 2009)

Da ich heute mal wieder Kurzarbeit hab, werde ich ab ca. 12:00 Uhr in Wildbad sein. Würde mich freuen wenn noch jemand dort fährt. 
Denn alleine auf dem DH ist mir zu gefährllich.


----------



## bergnah! (20. Juli 2009)

soweit ich gestern gesehen habe zelten dort paar jungs von trek. die werden da wohl tagtäglich trainieren. 
die neuen linien sind schon nicht schlecht. allerdings hab ich mich des dicke ding nich getraut. stand oben und wusste, dass dieser doofe baumstumpf am anfng der landung etwas interessant sein könnte beim verkacken..

aber geil wars...


----------



## downhill84 (20. Juli 2009)

ich weiss ja net aber ich sage den sprung macht doch 90% von de leute mal net.


----------



## downhill84 (20. Juli 2009)

der sprung sieht häftig aus


----------



## *S.F.T.* (20. Juli 2009)

ich würde sagen 20% der leute machen ihn nicht....
also ich mein die landung is schön steil und man kann nirgends dagegen fahren, ausser man stellt sich richtig doof an. die einzige kleine herausvorderung ist die richtige geschwindigkeit....


----------



## thaper (20. Juli 2009)

dann sollte er doch von jedem zu machen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *S.F.T.* (20. Juli 2009)

...von jedem dessen eier eine bestimmte größe überschreiten :-D


----------



## thaper (20. Juli 2009)

hach wär ich da gern dabei.


----------



## Marina (20. Juli 2009)

also ich habs auch geschafft, so schwer isses also nich. ja, man braucht mum beim ersten versuch aber dann isses total einfach, denke auch dass er von den wenigsten nich gesprungen wird.


----------



## butter.cb (20. Juli 2009)

Marina schrieb:


> also ich habs auch geschafft, so schwer isses also nich. ja, man braucht mum beim ersten versuch aber dann isses total einfach, denke auch dass er von den wenigsten nich gesprungen wird.


HRHR, hab vorhin eh schon überlegt was DU zu dem thema dicke eier sagen wirst *g*


----------



## thaper (20. Juli 2009)

ayo der eierstock schwillt an.


----------



## Marina (20. Juli 2009)

ich stand am absprung und hab rumgefragt ob mir jemand n paar eier leiht... keiner wollte 
bin aufs rennen gespannt, ich kann den sprung aber sonst von den neuen stücken reichlich wenig...


----------



## thaper (20. Juli 2009)

was passiert wens regnet?


----------



## Marina (20. Juli 2009)

dann wirds nass


----------



## thaper (20. Juli 2009)

dann sind wir uns ja einig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *S.F.T.* (21. Juli 2009)

:d


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. Juli 2009)

dann brauchste skillZzZ!!!


----------



## thaper (22. Juli 2009)

preis?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. Juli 2009)

is bei der startgebühr enthalten


----------



## thaper (22. Juli 2009)

taugt extrem.

und ich dacht ixs cup wär wucher...


----------



## *S.F.T.* (22. Juli 2009)

hi

kann man am freitag schon trainieren?wenn ja zu welchen zeiten?
und ab wann kann man als hobbyfahrer am samstag trainieren?10uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. Juli 2009)

den zeitplan findest du auf der ixs homepage.


----------



## schwarzwaldrad (22. Juli 2009)

Sorry für die Frage eines Unwissenden, aber vielleicht kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen !?

Hallo,
ich kenne den BikePark in Bad Wildbad gar nicht.
Am kommenden Wochenende finden dort die Deutschen Meisterschaften DH statt und ich überlege mit meinen Kindern ( 7 und 10 ) das Spektakel anzuschauen.
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie gut man die Strecke einsehen kann und möchte mir deshalb den Supergau mit den Kindern ersparen ( lange anstehen, im Berg rumkraxeln und am Ende doch nichts sehen).

Kennt jemand die Strecke als Zuschauer und kann mir ein paar Tips geben wo man einen guten Zuschauerplatz finden kann?

Danke im Voraus
Grüße
schwarzwaldrad


----------



## Marina (22. Juli 2009)

also für das rennen empfiehlt es sich von oben nach unten zu laufen, dies ist auf 80% der strecke möglich, es ist eigentlich immer sehr viel einsehbar udn lohnt sich auf jeden fall. deine kiddies sin auf jeden fall scho groß genug um die steilen stücke runterzukommen, nur im bereich des neuen sprungs isses ein bisschen krakselei, sonst kein problem.
zuschauen is eigentlich an vielen stellen interessant, daher einfach mal vom anfang an loslaufen und einfach da stehen bleiben wo's einem gefällt =)


----------



## schwarzwaldrad (22. Juli 2009)

Super,
vielen Dank!

Gruß
schwarzwaldrad


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. Juli 2009)

marina hat alles gesagt, deine kinder werden auf jeden fall begeistert sein!


----------



## mcsonnenschein (23. Juli 2009)

Wir werden heute Abend unsere Festung auf´m Parkplatz aufschlagen.
Bin auf die Strecke gespannt.


----------



## Speedbullit (23. Juli 2009)

Marina schrieb:


> ich stand am absprung und hab rumgefragt ob mir jemand n paar eier leiht... keiner wollte
> bin aufs rennen gespannt, ich kann den sprung aber sonst von den neuen stücken reichlich wenig...



du kannst zukünftig meine haben, ich brauch sie ja nicht mehr.


----------



## ulrichB (23. Juli 2009)

downhill84 schrieb:


> der sprung sieht häftig aus



seh nix !
Aber morgen, und dann in echt - freu mich drauf


----------



## *S.F.T.* (23. Juli 2009)

weiß jemand von euch eine billige unterkunft in wildbad??


----------



## thaper (23. Juli 2009)

aufjedenfall net unten im dorf. der zeltplatz in der nähe is günstig.

aber etz bist scho bisl spat dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *S.F.T.* (23. Juli 2009)

ach, ich dachte der wäre umsonst, nur für die biker eingerichtet...
...du meinst doch den im tal der am ende des parks ist oder?

ja schon^^


----------



## thaper (23. Juli 2009)

ne ich meinte ausserhalb.

den für die rider gibts ja auch noch.


----------



## *S.F.T.* (23. Juli 2009)

okai


----------



## kidsmooth (25. Juli 2009)

hi bin morgen al zuschauer da. weiß jemand gegen wie vie uhr die top fahrer starten werden?


----------



## scox83 (25. Juli 2009)

so, hab fast 1000 bilder gemacht heute.
habe fast alle rider drauf, leider von den profis zum schluss etwas weniger, da ich speicher sparen musste 

ich werde nicht alle hier hochladen können. meldet euch im zweifelsfall per PN mit eurer startnummer bei mir.
im idealfall bitte die ungefähre startzeit und was ihr an hattet und welches bike ihr fahrt. ich mach dann ne mail fertig.


----------



## ulrichB (27. Juli 2009)

Bad Wildbad Deutsche Downhill Meisterschaft 2009 IXS gdc 3







Bilder von euch für euch unterhttp://www.ulrichberghaeuser.de/downhill/bilderdownhill.html


----------



## mcsonnenschein (27. Juli 2009)

Bleiben die Holzrampen???


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Juli 2009)

nein, leider nicht, das roadgap oben steht zu sehr in den weg rein. das große gap unten muss weg weil der förster es so will


----------



## butter.cb (27. Juli 2009)

die strecke war übrigens sehr gelungen!!!! sie hat kein bischen wildbadcharakter verloren - wie man anfangs vll angenommen hat. respekt an alle die da mitgebastelt haben - ich fand sie toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Juli 2009)

freut mich, sowas hört man gern! danke


----------



## scox83 (27. Juli 2009)

wir wollen die strecke sonntag nochmal abfahren.
steht die dann noch?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Juli 2009)

weiß ich nicht, die meisten sektionen wirst aber noch fahren können...


----------



## Freeerider81 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Bleibt irgendwas von der Strecke erhalten, oder wird alles komplett wieder zum Ursprung zurückgebaut? 
wenn ihr wieder zurückbaut, füllt ihr dann die Regenschäden auch wieder etwas auf?
Die Stellen, die gestern nicht befahren wurden sehen echt übel ausgewaschen aus! Ich mein konkret das Steinfeld, vor allem die Anfahrt zum Steindrop.
War echt ein schöner Tag gestern, hat alles gepasst! Sogar das Wetter hat super mitgespielt! 
Und der Drop sah auf dem Bild einiges kleiner aus, als in Realität!


----------



## mcsonnenschein (27. Juli 2009)

Wie willst du denn die Regenschäden auffüllen?
Das spült es beim nächsten Regen wieder raus.


----------



## Marina (27. Juli 2009)

sehr schade um das gap, ich habs so gern gehabt 
naja war n cooles rennwochenende, der rennlauf war zwar fürn arsch aber hat trotzdem spaß gemacht =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Juli 2009)

war ein geiles wochenende, auch wenns nicht so gelaufen ist wie ich mir das erhofft hab. wenigstens gibts ne schöne dicke narbe in der linken handfläche die mich immer an das rennen erinnert


----------



## Lurnas (27. Juli 2009)

Lob an die Streckenbauer, genau mein Geschmack die Strecke  
Und das Gejammer im Vorfeld von wegen zu einfach und Autobahn war genauso umsonst wie letztes Jahr.. Ich glaub zu einfach war sie mit Sicherheit nicht ^^


----------



## Dirty Fecker (27. Juli 2009)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn die Regenschäden auffüllen?
> Das spült es beim nächsten Regen wieder raus.



Es gibt auch die möglichkeit eine stecke "Wetterfest" zu machen. Wir machen es in Irland und England. Aber du brachst ein Trail-bauer das sich immer drum kummert ... was halt in Bad Wildbad nicht gibt ... leider.  Was ist auch mit den Freerides los ?? Kärcher ist nur ein ruttelpiste und den Bikepark Freeride ist noch diesen Forstarbeit kaputt ! Wird überhaupt was hier gemacht.  Biker-X sah auch schon besser aus.  Ich war heute im Park unterwegs und hab' mich mit ein paar Holländer unterhalten, die haben auch gesagt " vor 2 jahre sah das alles anders aus" ... Es tut mir leid das hier zu sagen aber die Radsportakadamie muss schon ein bischen mehr "interesse" hier zeigen.


----------



## ulrichB (28. Juli 2009)

*bilder deutsche downhill meisterschaft 2009 und IXS cup Bad Wildbad 2009*

so, meine fotogallerie geht jetzt wieder ( musste leider die bilder von Winterberg löschen, das sie hoffnungslos voll war). Ihr findet die bilder und einen kleinen bericht aus GP sicht auf www.Ulrichberghaeuser.de > downhill > bilder > 09_07_BadWildbad_ixs_small. Bilder können zum privaten zweck herunter geladen und auch in originalgrösse bei mir angefordert werden unter [email protected]. Bitte dann unbedingt die nummer des bildes angeben die unter der vergrösserung steht. 
__________________


----------



## dirtdriver (28. Juli 2009)

hei ho 

nach langer pause traue ich mich mal wieder ran... werde am donnerstag mal wieder in wildbad sein. wer wäre den noch da....


----------



## Marina (28. Juli 2009)

ja wie peter, du bist auch mal da, wenn wir da sind?^^
dann freu ich mich scho =)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Juli 2009)

Gute Besserung an den Max Dickerhoff. Der arme Kerl ist ja sowas von übel gegen den Baum gezimmert... die ärztliche Betreuung (vor allem in der Notaufnahme in Neuenbürg) scheint auch leider nicht so umfassend und gründlich gewesen zu sein, wie es die ernste Verletzung erfordert hätte. Ich hoffe er wird wieder vollständig gesund.


----------



## Marina (28. Juli 2009)

ach das war der oberschenkel-/wirbelsäulefall? was war denn nu genau? man hey, gute besserung an ihn...


----------



## Deleted 115359 (28. Juli 2009)

ohjaa, habs auch live mitbekommen, hoff nur dass ihm nix lang anhaltendes passiert ist...

Gute Besserung!!!!!!


----------



## chrissi93 (28. Juli 2009)

War echt ein schönes und spannendes Rennen am Wochenende, selbst als (leider) zuschauer.
Allen verletzten noch gute besserung

Das da hab ich grad auch noch gefunden: http://www.pz-news.de/Home/Videos/vid,1307_puid,1_pageid,326.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (28. Juli 2009)

Unser Bericht ist online.
cheers


----------



## Marina (28. Juli 2009)

ah ja die wollten mich au interviewen aber nach meim lauf war ich nichmehr so gewillt das zu tun... aber doch garnich so übel der beitrag


----------



## Deinachbar (30. Juli 2009)

Servus Leutz...zum Rennen letztes Weekend..
Ich muss sagen das die Strecke echt gut gelungen ist und von den Bikern einiges abverlangt wurde,wollt auch mal ne Gute Besserung an die Jungz und Mädels loswerden,welchen den einen oder anderen Schrammen davon getragen haben!
Ansonsten besucht weiterhin unser Dorf und macht den Berg unsicher 
Greetz de Alex


----------



## Holger78 (30. Juli 2009)

servus!

suche noch fotos von startnummer 356 - bzw demo7 in braun, gelbgrüne platzangsthose, blauweißer helm.
hab bis dato nur eines bei team vodkawasser gefunden - danke hierfür schonmal!

gruß
Holger

gerne per mail: [email protected]


----------



## scox83 (30. Juli 2009)

Und du hast blaues Tape auf deine schuhe geklebt oder?
hab dir gemailt


----------



## Grashalm (31. Juli 2009)

Lohnt sich der Park Besuch wenn man nicht vorhat den Downhill zu fahren ? Von den Videos her sieht der BikerX am besten aus, die beiden Freeriden Strecken wirken langweilig.
Wie ist denn der Zustand des BikerX so? Glatt oder auch steinig?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. Juli 2009)

steinig, booyah!


----------



## Myrkskog (31. Juli 2009)

lohnt sich nicht...


----------



## Grashalm (31. Juli 2009)

.. weil? Nur der BikerX übrigbelibt der Spass macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myrkskog (31. Juli 2009)

ja - der ist ziemlich kurz und für einen BikerX recht ruppig.
Die Freeride Strecken sind ein schlechter Scherz. Einzig und allein die Dh Strecken sind erste Sahne.


----------



## ruFFa (31. Juli 2009)

ich stimme euch zu myrkskog war heute erstes mal wildbad war funny aber echt zu ruff... der freeride die downhills sind tip top xD
biker x hat 30-40 cm tiefe regen rinnen O.- genauso freeride


----------



## xmarcx (1. August 2009)

SO, wir haben jetzt auch endlich Bilder von der deutschen Meisterschaft online: http://www.edgetrails.com


----------



## Hans der Bär (2. August 2009)

Wir waren heut auch mal wieder in Wildbad. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es geregnet hat ohne Ende, sah der DH1 ja teilweise brutal mitgenommen aus. 

Wird des demnächst wieder gerichtet, evtl. auch mal ein paar Stellen abseits der diesjährigen Rennstrecke? Gerade die Anfahrt auf den Steinsprung z.B. find ich von Mal zu Mal immer unangenehmer zu fahren.


----------



## Holger78 (3. August 2009)

@scox83

c'est moi! dankeschön!!!


----------



## Flying Klaus (4. August 2009)

aber im rennen wurde der steinsprung umfahren. überhaupt fand ich die neue steckenführung ganz cool. mich würd halt interessieren ob die stecke wieder die alte ist oder 1-2 änderungen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans der Bär (4. August 2009)

Flying Klaus schrieb:


> aber im rennen wurde der steinsprung umfahren.



Ich weiß, das meinte ich mit "Stellen abseits der Rennstrecke." 

Hier noch ein Vid von einem missglückten 360-Versuch beim Rennen; vllt. entdeckt sich der Fahrer ja wieder:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AgpXv1ECug"]YouTube - That's a real Styler[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (4. August 2009)

nice, kommt gut.


----------



## Mauricio (5. August 2009)

hihihi^^


----------



## Jakahara (5. August 2009)

hi, kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglichkeiten gibt in bad wildbad seine sachen sicher unterzubringen. in der umgebung des bike-parks. tasche, wertsachen, etc...


----------



## Myrkskog (5. August 2009)

Kannst mal freundlich unten am Kiosk nachfragen.


----------



## Jakahara (5. August 2009)

schliesfächer gibt es keine???


----------



## Jakahara (5. August 2009)

geht jemand aus dem raum tübingen jetzt am freitag?


----------



## Marina (5. August 2009)

nein keine schließfächer, hab ich vor jahren schonmal angefragt sei wohl versicherungstechnisch ein zu großer aufwand.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. August 2009)

bürokratie ftw


----------



## Jakahara (5. August 2009)

k, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slopestyler360 (7. August 2009)

wie isn der Bikepark Badwildbad so?


----------



## svs (7. August 2009)

"gut" oder was möchtest du hören?


----------



## Myrkskog (7. August 2009)

nichts für "Slopestyler"...


----------



## mompere (7. August 2009)

Moinmoin,
morgen irgendjemand von euch aufm DH am Start?
Gibt 3 Knipser die gerne was zu tun hätten 
Wird Zeit dass die neuen Objektive mal richtig gefordert werden.
Also alle ab nach Wiba bei dem schönen Wetter, zu Hause hocken könnt ihr im Winter noch genug


----------



## Myrkskog (7. August 2009)

morgen solls mal wieder enorm regnen, das hält mich etwas davon ab


----------



## mompere (7. August 2009)

Hehe, auch grad gesehn, wer hat denn da den Wetterbericht geändert, sone sauerei.
Naja wird dann morgen früh kurzfristig entschieden ob wir gehn, ansonst vielleicht Sonntag oder irgendwo anders


----------



## trace23 (10. August 2009)

Da ich noch nie in einem Bikepark war, möchte ich mal eure Meinung zur Anfängertauglichkeit von Bad Wildbad hören.

MTB fahre ich seit 1/2 Jahr und bisher ging es nur auf Wald- und Wiesen-wegen sowie einigen Single Trails auf und ab.

Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub und würde mit meinem Hardtail sowieso im Schwarzwald unterwegs sein...

Brauche ich zwingen ein Fully oder komme ich auch so passabel den Berg hinunter? Meine Sicherheitsausrüstung ist auch eher dürftig, diese besteht nämlich nur aus einem Uvex-Fahrradhelm.

Was meint ihr zu der Kombination, Hardtail + Anfänger in Bad Wildbad?

Cheers


----------



## thaper (10. August 2009)

mit dieser ausrüstung, könntest du vllt spaß auf der biker cross oder der kärcher freeride haben. aber für dein level und bike gibts glaub ich deutlich angenehmere bikeparks.


----------



## slayerrider (10. August 2009)

Fahr einfach mal hin miete ein bisschen mehr Schutzausrüstung. (Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist im Park überall Fullface, Knie und Saftyjacket pflicht). Dann würde ich einfach mal einen halben Tag auf dem Bikecross fahren. Schau mal wie die Leute da fahren und schau dir ein bisschen was ab. Freeride-Strecken kann man vergessen (ich wüsste jetzt nicht wer dort überhaupt Spass haben kann).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *S.F.T.* (11. August 2009)

ich kann auf dem kärcher spaß haben
allerdings nur zum aufwärmen vor der dh :-D


----------



## thaper (11. August 2009)

zum aufwachen sind die unvorhersehbaren monsterwellen super.


----------



## Deleted 115359 (11. August 2009)

ohjaaa, hab ich auch meine Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Das einzigst Wahre in Wiba ist und bleibt der DH. 

ride On!


----------



## bergnah! (12. August 2009)

ich würd wenn dann higehen und komplette montur samt bike mieten. hardtail macht keinen spaß. des war 2004 noch machbar. aber seit dem ist sie stets schlimmer geworden. egal welche strecke..


----------



## mompere (13. August 2009)

Naja, würd sagen kommt drauf an wie man fahren kann. Gibt genug die da mit nem Hardtail runterheizen.
Die Wellen aufm FR erwisch ich auch fast jedesmal, gleich kommen se, gleich kommen se, ****, schonwieder voll rein


----------



## RogerRobert (13. August 2009)

Ist morgen jemand vor Ort? Werde wohl Freitag dort fahren gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (14. August 2009)

Bin Sonntag endlich mal wieder am Start! Wer noch? =)


----------



## BrEmBo. (14. August 2009)

wär ich eg aber mein norco is noch beim händler->neuer hauptrahmen denn der lag jetzt 3mon beim händler... vll. nächstes we oder in den nächsten 3 wochen dann aber 2tage.


----------



## mompere (20. August 2009)

Die nächsten 3 Tage irgendjamand am Start??


----------



## Schreiner (21. August 2009)

Sonntag vermutlich bin aber ein ganz langsamer und muss ständig den schnellen hier ausweichen, spaß hab ich aber genau so viel auf der DH


----------



## Freeerider81 (21. August 2009)

Bin mit em Schreiner zusammen dort. Aber wie er schon sagt, eher gemütlich!


----------



## rideforfun (21. August 2009)

Evtl Sonntag, auch eher chillig


----------



## scox83 (21. August 2009)

toll, jetzt gibts sonntag ne gemütliche runde und ich bin nich da


----------



## BigMountain86 (21. August 2009)

wir sind auch da am sonntag!


----------



## bergnah! (23. August 2009)

bin heut auch ab 10 da.


----------



## Marina (23. August 2009)

boah,noch so uuuultra muskelkater vom wakeboarden...wir bleiben daheim^^'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. August 2009)

jedes mal ne andere ausrede


----------



## dirtdriver (23. August 2009)

tztz nix gewöhnt hehe


----------



## road_runner (23. August 2009)

hi leute
ich hab die woche urlaub und wollt mal nach wildbad und wollt ma fragen oder jemand irgenendwann wie woche da is und mir vll die strecken usw. zeigen könnte und allein bike is ja auch langweilig ?!?!

gruß jens


----------



## mompere (23. August 2009)

War heut ma wieder echt top, Bergbahn zwar mal wieder völlig mit Rentnern überfüllt, aber dafür aufm DH recht wenig los gewesen.
Jo wenigstens mal wieder einige male gefahrn anstatt am knipsen gewesen,

@ BigM und Marina, die Cam steht immernoch am Gap und wartet bis ihr kommt und springt. Gegen Muskelkater hilft nur weitere Vollbelastung 

@ Road_runner, wie issn so dein Fahrstil? Bin ned wirklich einer von den schnellen, aber Bock auf Wiba oder so hätt ich schon nochmal, auch noch Urlaub.


----------



## road_runner (24. August 2009)

morgen

also ich fahr noch net so gut und war auch noch nich in wildbad von dem her wirds bei mir auch ruhiger her gehen aber wenn de lust hast kömmer uns ja mi oder do oder so treffen und bissel fahren 

gruß jens


----------



## mompere (24. August 2009)

Feinfein da wär ich dabei.
Haste zufällig ne gescheite Pumpe? Meine ist am arsch, ansonst wärs ein bissl mist ein Platten wen die Station zu hat.

Noch irgendein Urlauber der Bock hat Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mit nach Wiba zu gehn?


----------



## road_runner (24. August 2009)

jo pumpe hab ich und wird auch mitgebracht, nehem auch noch bissl flickzeugs mit (wenn ich noch was zuhause finde)

gruß


----------



## road_runner (24. August 2009)

ämm ab wann öffnet denn der park, weil ich müsste do noch um 8 uhr was erledigen und weis ned wie lang des dauert beim arzt


----------



## mompere (24. August 2009)

10-18 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road_runner (24. August 2009)

hi
aso mir wär dann mi lieber dann kann ich ruhigmachen und do abend wollt ich auch noch wo hin ... also wenns dir passt machen wir mi .... kann man sich dort irgendwo gut treffen ??

gruß jens


----------



## mompere (24. August 2009)

Am besten oben oder unten an der Bergbahnstation, oder oben Bikestation direkt beim Parkplatz.


----------



## dirtdriver (24. August 2009)

denke mal das ich auch dabei wäre. muss nämlich mein defektes bike testen...... 
@marina u. oli  auch bock zu kommen


----------



## bentiger_1991 (25. August 2009)

wollte mal fragen wie der zustand vom dh1 momentan so ist...?

wenn die bauarbeiten an der bahn zwischen pforzheim und wildbad vorbei sind, hatte ich auch geplant mal wieder nach wildbad zu kommen.


----------



## bergnah! (25. August 2009)

so jetzt komm ich auch mal dazu.

sonntag war der hammer. viele rentner unterwegs, aber downhill war leer.
bikerX is gut ausgefahren, wird auch zum teil schon wieder aufgefüllt. 

downhill 1 is der hammer, etwas ausgefahren, man muss aber bedenken, dass recht viel loses geröll rumliegt.
an der talstation hab ich nur wieder gemecker übern kärcher gehört. naja, bin ich nicht gefahren von daher..

aber schee wars..


----------



## road_runner (25. August 2009)

morgen 

also machen wir mi treffen uns um 10  uhr beim parkplatz ??!!

gruß jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mompere (25. August 2009)

Shit, wohl das gleiche Problem wie Bentiger.
Bahnarbeiten zwischen Pforzheim und Wildbad.
Bus Richtung: Bad Wildbad Bf
*keine Fahrradbeförderung möglich*, Schienenersatzverkehr

Klasse, werd ma schaun ob ich irgendwie anders hinkomm, Bahnstrecke ist erst ab Samstag wieder frei.


----------



## Schreiner (25. August 2009)

Sonntag war echt üble rentnerversammlung.

mompere wenn du das nächste mal zum bilder machen gehst meld dich mal, ich könnte mal ein paar Tips gebrauchen das ich bessere bilder hinbekomme. Habe mit meiner spiegelreflex irgendwie noch zu viel ausschuss.

Wir sind doch mal unten zusammen vor der Bahn auf der Bank gesessen als ich auf meine beiden Buben gewartet hab oder? Du hattest die gelbe Platzangst an oder?


----------



## mompere (25. August 2009)

Jepp, genau der bin ich.

Naja wie geschrieben, hoff dass es noch irgendwie klappt dann bin ich morgen da, ansonst auf jeden am Wochenende wieder.
hab eigentlich meistens die Cam dabei, wär kein ding dir irgendwas zu erklärn. Ausschuss hab ich auch immer jeede Menge, des lässt sich ned verhindern.
Kannst ja hier reinschreiben wennde das nächste mal nach Wiba fährst, hab eigentlich immer Bock zu knipsen und/oder zu biken


----------



## Schreiner (25. August 2009)

Am Wochenende steht NOrdparktrail in Innsbruck und ne Tour in den Stubaiern an aber ich meld mich wenn wir wieder kommen.


----------



## Marina (25. August 2009)

wie was wo, mein name is gefallen?
wann wildbad?
bei mir klappts erst nächste woche fr und so.
@dirtdriver: beantworte mal meine sms


----------



## road_runner (25. August 2009)

@mompere weist du schon wies wegen morgen aussieht ob du kommen kannst??

gruß jens


----------



## mompere (25. August 2009)

Nabend, bis jetzt schauts schlecht aus, also eher Nein.
Einzige möglichkeit wäre noch du hast ein großes Auto, genügend Platz, und fährst über Pforzheim 
Ansonst wirds morgen nix, erst am Wochenende dann wieder wenn der Zug fährt.


----------



## dirtdriver (25. August 2009)

So delle also ich bin morgen da weiss aber noch nich genau ab wann.... des wird ne matsch schlacht juhu....


----------



## road_runner (25. August 2009)

abend 
okay schade , dann lassen wir das morgen ich meld mich einfach dann nochmal

gruß jens


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. August 2009)

dirtdriver schrieb:


> So delle also ich bin morgen da weiss aber noch nich genau ab wann.... des wird ne matsch schlacht juhu....



matsch? dann komm ich morgen nicht, geh lieber shoppen und ins nagelstudio. vielleicht wirds am wochenende ja wieder sonnig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bentiger_1991 (26. August 2009)

@mompere:
machst du aufm dh bilder?
ich hätte auch voll gerne mal bilder aufm dh1 

ich komme warscheinlich samstag oder sonntag nach wb.


----------



## mompere (26. August 2009)

Jo, wenn ich ned am fahren bin, bin ich am knipsen.
Hab ja schon ein paar Wiba Bilder im Album (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/user/102428/page:2)
Meist in gelber Platzangsthose und schwarzem Thor Trikot mit grünen und weissen Streifen unterwegs. einfach anquatschen wennde mich siehst.


----------



## BigMountain86 (26. August 2009)

mompere schrieb:


> @ BigM und Marina, die Cam steht immernoch am Gap und wartet bis ihr kommt und springt. Gegen Muskelkater hilft nur weitere Vollbelastung



Das Angebot können wir natürlich nicht ausschlagen! Ich schau mal, wann ich die Woche noch Zeit habe. Bist am Samstag vielleicht da? Muss auch mal wieder mit der Cam nach Wilbad!


----------



## mompere (27. August 2009)

Moinsen, jo werd Samstag da sein, wahrscheins nur knipsen, und Sonntag dann mitm bike, naja ma schaun vielleicht auch an beiden tagen mit Cam und Bike.


----------



## honk2k (27. August 2009)

@ mompere
cool ich bin auch am Samstag und Sonntag dort! Vorrausgesetzt ich bekomme meine Felge wieder hin, die ich mir heute in Wildbad etwas demoliert hab aber die wird jetzt einfach gefahren bis se den geist ganz aufgibt


----------



## Marina (27. August 2009)

jaaaa ja, geht nur alle am samstag während ich arbeiten muss -.-***


----------



## BigMountain86 (28. August 2009)

in gedanken bist du doch auch da


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. August 2009)

ich komm am wochenende zum warscheinlich letzten mal diese saison 

edit: morgen mit dem schulterauskugler


----------



## Fox-Rider93 (28. August 2009)

Sers Jungs, ich war am Dienstag nach der iXs Meisterschaft in WiBa..
War echt geil, die Strecke war vllt ein bisschen zerballert aber trotzdem seehr geil !

Es war anscheinend so geil, das ich beim Bike einladen meine Steckachse liegen hab lassen.. hat die irgendwer zufällig gefunden ?

Ich melde mich erst jetzt weil ich in Canada unterwegs war.. über ne PM vom Finder würde ich mich freuen, falls es einen gibt 

Das is so verdammt peinlich, aber was man für seine Steckachse nich alles tut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bentiger_1991 (28. August 2009)

also ich bin morgen auf jeden fall am start...und en kumpel von mir kommt auch mit 

is jemand zum fotos machen da?


----------



## mompere (28. August 2009)

Jepp, werd morgen auf jedenfall zum knipsen da sein, biken erst am Sonntag, noch nen Tag schonen


----------



## bentiger_1991 (28. August 2009)

super sache  dann werd ich mal schauen dass ich dich finde morgen.^^

sind sogar 2 leute von mir dabei =)


----------



## BigMountain86 (29. August 2009)

Japp, bin heute auch da


----------



## Marina (3. September 2009)

Sonntag 11Uhr, wer is am Start? =)


----------



## dirtdriver (4. September 2009)

ich hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (4. September 2009)

Also ich wollte am WE kommen, wie ist denn der wetterbedingte Zustand? 
Ist Samstag oder Sonntag mehr los?
Danke!


----------



## BigMountain86 (5. September 2009)

dirtdriver schrieb:


> ich hehe



Hey Peter...überprüf mal deine Signatur auf einen Rechtschreibfehler. 

Bin dann morgen übrigens auch da...und das ohne Spiel im Steuersatz!


----------



## dirtdriver (6. September 2009)

absicht


----------



## BigMountain86 (7. September 2009)

dirtdriver schrieb:


> absicht



Türlich...


----------



## BigMountain86 (7. September 2009)

Weiß jemand zufällig wer gestern zum fotografieren in Wildbad war?

Bitter das die Bergbahn nicht gelaufen ist, aber so zumindest Red Bull for free


----------



## Marina (7. September 2009)

Oli, ich weiß es doch -.-


----------



## scox83 (7. September 2009)

Wie Bergbahn ging nicht und Bullsn 4 free?
Sonntag sind wir wieder in wiba.
wer ist noch da?
wenn meine flosse bis dahin noch weh tut, komm ich zum fotografieren.


----------



## BigMountain86 (7. September 2009)

Waren wohl irgendwelche Betriebsstörungen, über die der Shop oben erst spät informiert worden ist. Ende vom Lied war das wir shuttlen mussten und die meisten Leute ihr Geld für die Tageskarte zurück wollten.
Die, die eine Saisonkarte hatten, haben sich dann durch ein schönes, eiskaltes Red Bull beschwichtigen lassen 

Edit: Am WE wird in Wildbad denk nicht so viel los sein, da viele nach Bischofsmais aufs Rennen fahren.


----------



## slayerrider (7. September 2009)

Geht die Bahn wieder? Wollte vlt. morgen hin.


----------



## BigMountain86 (7. September 2009)

Hmm...gute Frage. Am besten mal anrufen, bevor du losfährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissi93 (7. September 2009)

kannst du dann bitte hier reinschreiben ob sie wieder geht?
ich muss nämlich die woche einfach noch mal nach wildbad


----------



## scox83 (7. September 2009)

@Oli: das mit dem rennen dachte ich auch schon. ich hoffe mal, dass zumindest ein paar dort sind. ich weiss ja nicht, ob ich schon fahren kann sonntag, sonst wär mir das foto machen egal...


----------



## scox83 (9. September 2009)

2 Fragen...

a) was is nu mit der bahn? weiss jemand was?
b) wer issn sonntag da?


----------



## rideforfun (9. September 2009)

scox83 schrieb:


> 2 Fragen...
> 
> a) was is nu mit der bahn? weiss jemand was?



Guckst du hier 

http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/


----------



## scox83 (9. September 2009)

hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können 
aber wer kommt am sonntag?


----------



## BigMountain86 (13. September 2009)

Wer ist kommenden Sonntag (20. September) denn in Wildbad? Komme mit der Kamera und niste mich auf dem Downhill zum knippsen ein.
Wer also ein paar schicke Bilder von sich haben möchte...ab nach Wiba


----------



## scox83 (14. September 2009)

Leider nicht am start 

off topic:
wie lief das rennen?


----------



## BigMountain86 (14. September 2009)

scox83 schrieb:


> Leider nicht am start
> 
> off topic:
> wie lief das rennen?



Durchwachsen...Marina ist im Training auf die Hand gestürzt und konnte nicht mehr fahren. Mich hat es im Rennlauf 100m vorm Ziel hingehauen und hab im Ziel aus Ärger mein Bike weggeschmissen, was dann prompt die Red Bull Tonne neben dem Hot Seat umgemäht hat


----------



## BigMountain86 (14. September 2009)

also so wie ich das sehe soll es am we einigermaßen trocken bleiben. werd also wahrscheinlich entweder freitag oder samstag mit dem bike und sonntag dann mit der kamera nach wildbad fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrEmBo. (14. September 2009)

gut dann bin ich wenn alles passt am sonntag da =)


----------



## BigMountain86 (14. September 2009)

BrEmBo. schrieb:


> gut dann bin ich wenn alles passt am sonntag da =)



Super...schon mal ein Model mehr 

Edit: Marina und Co sind auch am Start...bringt euer schönstes Sonntagsoutfit mit


----------



## 7 Zwerge (16. September 2009)

Aloha,

am Sonntag (13.9) hat einer auf dem DH geknipst --> ist der Fotomensch hier zufällig vertreten?

PS: der User mompere ist es nicht, den habe ich schon angeschrieben


----------



## Lurnas (16. September 2009)

> also so wie ich das sehe soll es am we einigermaßen trocken bleiben. werd also wahrscheinlich entweder freitag oder samstag mit dem bike und sonntag dann mit der kamera nach wildbad fahren.



Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es BigMountain86 war. Schreib ihn doch mal an!

Gruß Lucas


----------



## scox83 (16. September 2009)

hier ist der fotomensch!!!


----------



## Marina (16. September 2009)

eben, BM war nämlich in Bmais 
freu mich auf die session am sonntaaaag 
kommt sonst keiner mehr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMountain86 (17. September 2009)

Lurnas schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es BigMountain86 war. Schreib ihn doch mal an!
> 
> Gruß Lucas



Nee, ich war in Bischofsmais aufm Rennen. Bin erst am Sonntag zum fotografieren da 

Edit: Marina hats ja schon über mir gepostet das ich nicht da war


----------



## °Fahreinheit (18. September 2009)

Moin,
wollte morgen oder So evtl mal nach Wildbad, je nach Wetterlage. Kann mir mal fix jemand erklären, wo ich mit dem Auto hin sollte zum Parken? Unten an die Bergbahn oder mit dem Auto hoch zur Bikestation (geht das überhaupt?)? War noch nie da! Wäre daher für ne kurze Antwort dankbar!


----------



## BigMountain86 (19. September 2009)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Moin,
> wollte morgen oder So evtl mal nach Wildbad, je nach Wetterlage. Kann mir mal fix jemand erklären, wo ich mit dem Auto hin sollte zum Parken? Unten an die Bergbahn oder mit dem Auto hoch zur Bikestation (geht das überhaupt?)? War noch nie da! Wäre daher für ne kurze Antwort dankbar!



Kannst hoch zur Bikestation fahren. 200m davor gibt es auch noch einen großen Parkplatz.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (19. September 2009)

Besten Dank für die Info. Erstes Mal Wildbad hat prima geklappt. War ein guter Tag heute. Die DH Strecken sind schon etwas ruppig für meinen Geschmack. Nach ein paar Anläufen ging es zwar halbwegs flüssig, aber die erste Abfahrt... das war ein gestochere!   Aber macht Spaß!


----------



## Marina (19. September 2009)

dann komm doch morgen zur fotosession gleich nochmal


----------



## BigMountain86 (21. September 2009)

Also...da am Sonntag mein Akku am Empfänger für den Blitz frühzeitig den Dienst quittiert hat, bin ich kommendes Wochenende nochmal zum fotografieren da.
Wer also Lust hat, ich freu mich über viele Motive 

(Ein paar Bilder von dieses WE sind in meinem Album oder in meinem Flickr Account zu finden)

Edit: Strecke sieht super aus, nur ist das Stück zwischen Holzrampe und Steinsprung ziemlich ruckelig zu fahren. Ansonsten top Bedingungen


----------



## BigMountain86 (21. September 2009)

Hier mal zwei Anreize, die Lust auf fahren machen


----------



## scox83 (21. September 2009)

na das nenne ich ja mal einen anreiz.
ich spiele mit dem gedanken, dass ich meine verletzungspause am samstag beenden sollte.
würde jedoch auch gern fotos machen.
könnte ich währen ich fahre meinen fotokrempel bei dir deponieren? vielleicht fotografiere ich auch nur... ach ich weiss auch noch nich ob überhaupt.


----------



## Lurnas (21. September 2009)

Komme am Samstag auch endlich mal wieder nach Wildbad und hoffe auf viele Fotographen


----------



## scox83 (21. September 2009)

ich steige in WN bei euch mit in den zug 

und ich hab die cam dabei.
habe eben beschlossen, dass ich dieses we noch nciht fahren sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (21. September 2009)

wie lange fährt man den von WN mit dem ZUg nach wildbad?

Wie oft umsteigen?


----------



## Deleted 115359 (21. September 2009)

geil wirds!

@BigMountain86: Hammer Bilder! Hoffe man sieht sich am Samstag für ne session aufm DH2, wär cool.

Greetz Paddy


----------



## scox83 (21. September 2009)

1:45h so circa.
ich werde dann so gegen 8:30 zusteigen...


----------



## BigMountain86 (21. September 2009)

DH-Paddy schrieb:


> geil wirds!
> 
> @BigMountain86: Hammer Bilder! Hoffe man sieht sich am Samstag für ne session aufm DH2, wär cool.
> 
> Greetz Paddy



Aber immer... Der Hans-Stein (Felix) wollte eh aufn DH2...muss aber auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Shots beim unternen Wurzelfeld vom IXS DH machen. Marina meinte ihr habt nur Samstag Zeit?


----------



## Deleted 115359 (22. September 2009)

Ja, bei uns gehts leider nur am Samstag... 
Bist du dort?

Gruß Paddy


----------



## scox83 (22. September 2009)

der DH 1 ist vielleicht zu beginn auch ganz gut.
ab wann bist du denn da oli? wer kommt noch?


----------



## mompere (22. September 2009)

Na da werd ich am Wochenende auch mal wieder kommen, Bmais war ja leider doch nix mit Rennen knipsen.
Fahrt ihr nicht in Thale mit?

Also werd dann auf jedenfall Samstag mit der Cam am start sein, Sonntag wird man dann sehn ob ich mitm Bike komm.


----------



## Marina (22. September 2009)

ja, bigmountain und ich sind da am samstag =)
thale? die strecke lonht die weite fahrt nicht.
so, dann haben wir inzwischen 4 fotografen.. und wer fährt? 
ich hoff ich bin bis dahin wieder fit...


----------



## Lurnas (22. September 2009)

Paddy und ich fahren, reicht doch!? 

Sind die Linien vom Rennen eigentlich noch offen? Gap z.b.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 115359 (22. September 2009)

Kumpel vom Hanno ist soweit ich weiß auch am Start 

ride On!


----------



## Marina (22. September 2009)

is alles fahrbar, auch das gap. die landung is wieder gerichtet, wieder gut springbar!


----------



## dh-noob (22. September 2009)

Endlich... bald hab ich meine neue da... *knips*


----------



## BigMountain86 (23. September 2009)

Also bis jetzt vier Fotografen und zwei Fahrer? Das wird witzig


----------



## Deleted 115359 (23. September 2009)

3 Fahrer, wird sicher amüsant, ich freu mich... =D


----------



## Hans der Bär (23. September 2009)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage an Wildbaddauergäste:

Gilt die Saisonkarte auch noch in der Wintersaison?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (23. September 2009)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal ne Frage an Wildbaddauergäste:
> 
> Gilt die Saisonkarte auch noch in der Wintersaison?


da hat es vlt. Schnee, also das ist schon richtig Schwarzwald und so....

ach am So auch jemand zum knipsen da?


----------



## Hans der Bär (24. September 2009)

Ich wohn 25 Kilometer Luftlinie entfernt. Ich kenn das Wetter  
Und letzten Winter war ich auch dort...


----------



## BigMountain86 (24. September 2009)

Wie machen wir es am Samstag eigentlich? Wo und wann treffen wir uns? Hätte den Parkplatz beim Shop vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Deleted 115359 (24. September 2009)

alles schon mit der Marina abgecheckt... 
Freu mich


----------



## Marina (24. September 2009)

saisonkarte gilt nicht im winter.


----------



## scox83 (26. September 2009)

hey paddy, was machts knie?
das sah sooo ekelig aus.


----------



## Deleted 115359 (26. September 2009)

hey

Ja, wie heißts so schön: Wenn man schmerzen hat, weiß man, dass man noch lebt...
Ne, passt schon, den Umständen entsprechend eben 
War subber heut, trotzdem!

Greetz


----------



## BrEmBo. (26. September 2009)

tach leute morgen bin ich definitif mit 3leutz da
vll.
4
wer noch?


----------



## Deinachbar (27. September 2009)

Freitag war Ich aufem Berg,bin mal etwas unsanft abgestiegen,muß 1 Woche Pause machen 
Hab gesehn das ein neuer Streckenabschnitt entsteht,unterhalb des Lifts am Freeride!
Da bin Ich ja mal gespannt!
Greetz Alex


----------



## Lurnas (27. September 2009)

An die Fotografen von Samstag: Gibts denn schon was zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans-Stein (27. September 2009)

aaaaaaaaah wäre auch gerne gefahren am WE =(
scheiß erkältung elleweil =/

achja, wenn jemand ein Solid Mission 9 in Teamlackierung (grün) von 2007 haben will kann sich bei mir melden^^
neue buchsen und bushings besorge ich gerade. der rahmen ist OHNE DÄMPFER abzugeben.


----------



## CharlyCharlo (27. September 2009)

weiss jemand wo die fotos  vom samstag reingestellt werden???


----------



## mompere (27. September 2009)

Entweder im Fotoalbum unter Downhill, oder im Thread "nur die fettesten DH-Bilder 3"
Also meine kommen so ab morgen Nachmittag-Abend, sobald ich mir nen neuen Monitor gekauft hab.

Grüßle


----------



## scox83 (27. September 2009)

Ich werd nicht alles hochladen können. habe nur eine lahme leitung hier.
am besten du meldest dich mit ner anfrage direkt bei mir per PN.

gruss


----------



## BigMountain86 (28. September 2009)

Werd die besten vom Samstag ins Fotoalbum stellen, ansonsten gerne auch ne PM an mich.


----------



## scox83 (29. September 2009)

so, hab 8 fotos hochgeladen.


----------



## MrSnoxx (2. Oktober 2009)

heyho
is jemand von euch am wochenende in wildbad unterwegs?


----------



## Deinachbar (2. Oktober 2009)

Unterwegs in Wildbad 
Jeden Tag! 
Ich werde wenns zeitlich reinläuft Sonntag aufem Berg sein!


----------



## MrSnoxx (2. Oktober 2009)

okke denn würde ich mich da anschließen wenn du nichts dagegen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Encarta2011 (14. Oktober 2009)

Servus Jungs!

War am 26.06.2009 in Wildbad biken. Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen, ob die Fotos die geschossen wurden hier online anzusehen sind. Ich war mit einem grünen Solidbike unterwegs.

Wäre cool wenn die guten Fotographen was hochladen würden 

Gruß


----------



## BigMountain86 (14. Oktober 2009)

Encarta2011 schrieb:


> Servus Jungs!
> 
> War am 26.06.2009 in Wildbad biken. Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen, ob die Fotos die geschossen wurden hier online anzusehen sind. Ich war mit einem grünen Solidbike unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Sorry, bei mir is nichts dabei.


----------



## slayerrider (18. Oktober 2009)

An die dauer Wildbad geher: Wie sind den die Bedinungen so? Kann man heute gehen?


----------



## Encarta2011 (19. Oktober 2009)

BigMountain86 schrieb:


> Sorry, bei mir is nichts dabei.



Haben deine Kumpels was????
war nur auf'm 4X unterwegs

Würd mich echt freuen


----------



## Martha (23. Oktober 2009)

*Tagestickets zu Halbtages-Preisen!	 *

Am letzten Sommersaisonwochenende (31.Okt./01.Nov.) gibt es z.T. Tagestickets zum Halbtagespreis:
- DH (nur Bergbahn)
- Komplett-Ticket (Bergbahn/Schlepplift) 
Unter allen Bikepark-Besuchern von diesem Wochenende verlosen wir übrigens eine Saisonkarte für 2010. Also nichts wie auf zum End of Summer-Season im Bikepark Bad Wildbad. 



*Wintersaison im Bikepark Bad Wildbad	 *

Ab 02. November beginnt die Wintersaison im Bikepark Bad Wildbad. An schneefreien Tagen hat der Bikepark dann von 10-16 Uhr geöffnet. Die vergünstigten Tagestickets gibt es am Kiosk an der Talstation der Bergbahn zu kaufen. (Erwachsene 15 Euro, Jugendliche 10 Euro). Beim Kiosk an der Bergstation können auch im Winter Protektoren ausgeliehen werden. 
Je nach Schneeverhältnissen wird im November bei schönem Wetter der Lift auch noch an den Wochenenden in Betrieb sein. Diese Infos geben wir dann kurzfristig auf der Homepage 
www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de bekannt.



*Revision der Bergbahn* 

Zur Durchführung der jährlichen vorgeschriebenen Revisionsarbeiten der Sommerbergbahn kann die Beförderung der Fahrgäste voraussichtlich in der Zeit
von Montag, 09. November 2009
bis Samstag, 21. November 2009
nicht durchgeführt werden. D.h. dass in dieser Zeit kein Bergbahnbetrieb für Räder besteht. Bei schönem Wetter wird das Team vom Bikepark jedoch an den Wochenenden einen Shuttleservice einsetzen.



*Schlussverkauf in der Bikestation	 *

In den Herbstferien (Baden-Württemberg) hat die Bikestation von Donnerstag, 29.10. bis einschließlich Sonntag, 01.11. geöffnet. In diesen Tagen gibt es einen großen Bikestation Schlussverkauf. Alle Produkte im Shop sind nochmals reduziert. Also schaut mal rein und holt Euch die Schnäppchen!


----------



## BigMountain86 (23. Oktober 2009)

Encarta2011 schrieb:


> Haben deine Kumpels was????
> war nur auf'm 4X unterwegs
> 
> Würd mich echt freuen



Denke nicht...nächstes Mal dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (26. Oktober 2009)

Wir waren am Wochenende endlich mal wieder in Bad Wildbad und siehe da, der Biker x ist mal richtig gut hergerichtet. In so einem TOP Zustand war er die lezten zwei Jahre nicht.

Also falls jemand Angst vor Bremswellen hat, sollte er jetzt gehen denn es gibt keine


----------



## Lurnas (26. Oktober 2009)

Wer ist den nächsten Sonntag so da? Würde gern hin, bin bis jetzt aber noch alleine =/


----------



## Hans der Bär (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich bis Sonntag wieder richtig gesund bin, komm ich. Aber ich glaub du fährst besser als ich.


----------



## funbiker9 (26. Oktober 2009)

laax2006 schrieb:


> Achtung!
> 
> Winterberg Bikepark Verleih/Rent ist eine absolute Abzocke und noch dazu sind die Mitarbeiter unfreundlich. Das Schlimmste ist aber die Unkompetenz zu Lasten des Mieters um den schnellen Euro zu machen! "Helm nur noch in L wird schon passen..., Protektoren keine mehr da, nur noch in XXL für die dicken Holländer, aber nich so wild du hast ja nen Integralhelm..., Bike nur in S aber die machen ja eh kaum nen Unterschied in der Größe..., so das macht dann 71.- Euro..., nicht bitte 71.-!!...."
> 
> ...




Das ist aber der Bad Wildbad Thread


----------



## BigMountain86 (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn sich noch ein paar Leutchen finden und ich mit meinem Klausurkram für die FH gut duchkomme, schau ich vielleicht auch mit der Kamera vorbei.


----------



## chrissi93 (26. Oktober 2009)

Martha schrieb:


> *Tagestickets zu Halbtages-Preisen!     *
> 
> Am letzten Sommersaisonwochenende (31.Okt./01.Nov.) gibt es z.T. Tagestickets zum Halbtagespreis:
> - DH (nur Bergbahn)
> - Komplett-Ticket (Bergbahn/Schlepplift)


warum gibt es die Ganztageskarten nur "zum teil" zum halbtagespreis?
muss man da glück haben dass man weniger zahlen muss oder wie ist das?


----------



## Lurnas (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, dass damit gemeint ist, dass es nur Bergbahn und Komplett Tickets zum Halbtagespreis gibt und die Schlepplift only Karten nicht.


----------



## Martha (27. Oktober 2009)

@ Lurnas

...genau so ist es! 

__________


----------



## chrissi93 (28. Oktober 2009)

achso...danke
dann werd ich auf jedenfall noch mal da sein am wochenende


----------



## mompere (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoff mal dass einiges los ist, werd auf jedenfall Samstag oder Sonntag zum knipsen vorbeischaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (28. Oktober 2009)

Will Samstag Nachmittag hin, bin noch Bikepark-Neuling.
Bin bis jetzt noch alleine, wer ist auch da?


----------



## Schreiner (29. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch Samstag Sonntag Da, bin aber auch ein langsamer


----------



## Deinachbar (31. Oktober 2009)

Also Ich war heute auf em Berg
Hoffe für alle Sonntagsfahrer mehr Glück mit dem Shuttle und der Bahn!!!
Frage: Hat heute jemand auf der IXS geknippst??


----------



## funbiker9 (31. Oktober 2009)

Deinachbar schrieb:


> Also Ich war heute auf em Berg
> Hoffe für alle Sonntagsfahrer mehr Glück mit dem Shuttle und der Bahn!!!
> Frage: Hat heute jemand auf der IXS geknippst??




Was war denn mit Shuttle & Bahn?


----------



## Deinachbar (31. Oktober 2009)

Shuttle gabs nur ca 2-3std
Bahn fuhr anfangs(10Uhr) halbstündlich,das der Eine oder Andere mal ne halbe Std unten warten musste,bis Er wieder rauf kam
Der viertelstd Takt der Bahn welcher gegen 13 Uhr stattfand hat bis ca 1530Uhr angehalten,naja danach ging wieder der halbestd Takt los!
Der Schaffner meinte aber:
Sonntag fährt ein Shuttle und die Bahn angeblich viertelstündlich,es werden viele Wanderer erwartet!
Kann also bloß noch besser werden


----------



## Deinachbar (1. November 2009)

Wetter is bombe !!!


----------



## Schreiner (1. November 2009)

Ich hab mich gestern erkältet, so ne ******* und ich wollte heute unbedingt nochmal fahren


----------



## cubxx (1. November 2009)

Foto´s vom 31.10. auf der DH Strecke -sind die Bilder schon eingestellt?
Wir waren  3 Fahrer / 2x Specialized+1x Canyon.
Gruß 
cubxx


----------



## Kompostman (1. November 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gestern erkältet, so ne ******* und ich wollte heute unbedingt nochmal fahren



Da hast du was verpasst! Das Wetter war heute die Bombe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. November 2009)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Da hast du was verpasst! Das Wetter war heute die Bombe!


Ohja! Und jetzt kann ich kaum noch stehen... Der Lift muss einfach nach HD


----------



## Kompostman (1. November 2009)

Du hast doch deine HS wieder.Da kann man doch prima mit strampeln!
Ich muss jetzt nach einem neunen Schaltwerk gucken. Auch ein Shadowschaltwerk in Verbindung mit dem Rockguard scheint nicht unbesiegbar zu sein....


----------



## Schreiner (1. November 2009)

und ich hatte zwei ersatzschaltwerke im Bus und war et da


----------



## Kompostman (1. November 2009)

Zwei Gänge gingen noch, dass hat für den Nachmittag gereicht!


----------



## Lurnas (3. November 2009)

Waren am Sonntag zufällig irgendwelche Fotografen am Downhill unterwegs?


----------



## Kompostman (10. November 2009)

Wer will am Samstag oder Sonntag fest nach Wildbad kommen?
Ich versuche ein Shuttle zu organisieren auch wenn das Wetter nicht so toll ist. 

Bei Interesse bitte hier posten an welchen Tagen ihr kommt und mit wie vielen Personen.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (10. November 2009)

Samstag Eine Person 

Sonntag vermutlich zwei Personen

MOrgen weis ich mehr.

Sonntag mit Fotobabe damit ich se nicht wieder alleine zuhause lassen muss ;-)


----------



## Freeerider81 (10. November 2009)

Also bin am Sonntag dabei!!! Komme zusammen mit dem Schreiner!


----------



## Kompostman (10. November 2009)

Bei mir ist Proper Sa und So mit am Start.


----------



## Myrkskog (10. November 2009)

ihr wisst, dass die Bergbahn bis 21ten dicht ist? Ihr seid also auf einen Shuttle angewießen! Näheres zur Bahn gibts hier


----------



## Kompostman (10. November 2009)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Ich versuche ein Shuttle zu organisieren auch wenn das Wetter nicht so toll ist.



Deswegen ja Shuttle, aber danke für den Hinweis. Kommst du?

Gruß

Alex


----------



## mr proper (10. November 2009)

Will unbedingt noch mal mein kleinen Schei$er bewegen bevor die Bikeparksaisone völlig versackt, macht ja grad alles der Reihe nach dicht
Würd mich echt riesig freuen wenn noch wer Zeit hat. Ich versuch auch hier nochmal mein glück vlt kann ich noch wen mitbring.


----------



## mr proper (11. November 2009)

Aus Berlin will auch noch wer kommen der Arbeitet grad irgend wo im Schwarzwald und wollte eh dieses WE da zu euch


----------



## Kompostman (11. November 2009)

Sehr fein!

Was ist denn mit den ganzen anderen Wildbadjüngern und .-jüngerinnen?
Habt ihr denn schon alle mit der Saison abgeschlossen?


----------



## funbiker9 (11. November 2009)

Nein...noch nicht abgeschlossen.
Warte auf meine Boxxer


----------



## Schreiner (11. November 2009)

Das Problem ist die revision der Bahn, auch wenn ein shuttel fährt haben vermutlich 90% der Jungs diese beiden Wochenenden Ihren Damen versprochen 

Wieviele Leute brauch mr denn das ein shuttel kommt bzw was kostet uns ein shuttel für einen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (11. November 2009)

Wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt bin Ich auch mit dabei!
Wann und Wo soll ma den auftauchen oder Uns treffen?


----------



## Kompostman (11. November 2009)

Wir sind oben am Parkplatz. Wir sind Sa & So ab 1000 da.


----------



## heyho (11. November 2009)

Hallo,

bin neu hier in der Gegend (grad vor zwei Wochen nach Ludwigsburg gezogen).
Ich wäre am Samstag wohl auch am Start, mein Pitch braucht Auslauf. Habt ihr ne Idee, wo ich auf die schnelle noch nen Fullface kaufen kann?

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Kompostman (12. November 2009)

Was denn für einen? Suchst du was bestimmtes?


----------



## Myrkskog (12. November 2009)

Ich kann leider nicht, weil ich 60. Geburtstag feiern muss


----------



## Kompostman (12. November 2009)

Wusste gar nicht, dass du schon so alt bist...

Trotzdem viel Spass beim feiern.


----------



## heyho (12. November 2009)

Nee, nix bestimmtes, nur einen der passt und einigermaßen aussieht.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. November 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> Nee, nix bestimmtes, nur einen der passt und einigermaßen aussieht.



Mit einem Pitch...Du mußt ein richtiger könner sein *RESPEKT* 

FF-Helme bekommst du in fast jedem gescheiten Radladen.


----------



## Kompostman (12. November 2009)

Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heyho (12. November 2009)

Ludwigsburg


----------



## Kompostman (12. November 2009)

Hast ne PM


----------



## Deinachbar (12. November 2009)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht, weil ich 60. Geburtstag feiern muss



Na dann auch von mir,viel Spaß beim feiern !!!

Also Ich werd zusehn das Ich dann pünktlich vorort bin 
Wie machen wirs mit dem Shuttle??
Alex musst du einen mieten?
Unkostenbeitrag ?
Jeder nen Zehner mitbringen oder Wie?


----------



## mr proper (12. November 2009)

Die Infos gibs wohl morgen früh.
Ich werd morgen abend von Berlin aus los düsen und irgend wan in der Nacht einreiten dan da im Bus pennen. Bin sozusagen Sa früh vor Ort und würd mich freuen geweckt zu werden.
Freu mich auf euch, hoffe klapt alles


----------



## Schreiner (12. November 2009)

bin mal gespannt ob alex nen shuttel hinbekommt.

Propper ich bring dir ne frische brezel mit hab nen bäcker nebenan ;-)
Geweckt wirst mit lautem hupen 

Samstag mittag muss ich aber spätestens um drei richtung heimat hab abends nen termin.


----------



## Kompostman (12. November 2009)

macht ja nix!
Ich hoffe, dass es klappt. Infos bekomme ich morgen von Charlotte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMountain86 (12. November 2009)

Ist am Sonntag jemand auf dem DH unterwegs? Bin mal wieder mit der Kamera unterwegs...


----------



## Kompostman (12. November 2009)

Wenn es mit dem Shuttle klappt ja!


----------



## BigMountain86 (13. November 2009)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Wenn es mit dem Shuttle klappt ja!



Fährt n Shuttle vom Bikepark aus, oder organisiert ihr euch privat einen?


----------



## Kompostman (13. November 2009)

Ich versuche privat den vom Park zu bekommen, falls die nicht fahren sollten.


----------



## BigMountain86 (13. November 2009)

ah ok...könnt ich mich da vielleicht einklinken? würd halt bilder machen und dabei dann einmal runter laufen. müsst also nur einmal wieder hoch. denk von mir würden auch noch n paar leute zum fahren mitkommen.


----------



## Kompostman (13. November 2009)

GO GO GO GO GO!

Das Shuttle fährt!


----------



## Schreiner (13. November 2009)

freu mich mit gemischten gefühlen, jetzt muss ich sehr sehr lange arbeiten heute abend das ich morgen frei hab 

Schade das ich morgen mittag früher weg muss sonst hätten ich Dich morgen mitnehmen können Alex.

Bis morgen früh, zehn Uhr Parkplatz


----------



## Freeerider81 (13. November 2009)

Na dann kanns ja los gehn! wird sicher gut! Jetzt nurnoch hoffen, dass das wetter hält!


----------



## Deinachbar (13. November 2009)

Cool !!!
Ich habe heute auch mal frech bei dem Bergbahnersatzverkehr nachgefragt"Wie es den mit einem eventuellen Shuttle aussieht"die dürfen leider keinen Hänger an den Kleinbus machen ansonsten wären Sie bereit gewesen!
Hat aber die Stadt versäumt (da Saisonende)anzugeben das eventuell mal Biker kommen würden und nen Shuttle auf den Berg brauchen.
Naja aber es klappt Ja auch so,Dankeschön im vorraus!!!
-eventuell Regenjacke für späten Mittag mitnehmen


----------



## mr proper (14. November 2009)

Bin da! Steh jetz beim Einstieg von irgend nem Freeride
Standheizung is an, zwei Belohnungsbiere (weil ich so fleißig durchgeballert bin) sind och geext und jetz jehts in Bett, glaub ich fahr morgen früh in Ort zu irgend nem Bäcker Kaffe spritzen.
Freu mich auf morgen allso bis dan ihr Pupser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deinachbar (14. November 2009)

War echt ein Klasse Tag bis auf unsere 2 Ausfälle und den Regen gegen späten Mittag.
Jungz gute Besserung,hoffentlich is nich allzuviel defekt!


----------



## Schreiner (14. November 2009)

Wie zwei?

Wen hat es noch erwischt?

Bei mir is das Schlüsselbein durch allerdings wenig versatz also glück im unglück.....

sollte recht schnell gehen, die nächsten vier Wochen Rolle sollte meiner grundlagenausdauer gut tun.

Schee wars trotzdem geil zu fahren gewesen.

Ich befürchte ja das mein vergessenes jacket schuld ist, das schlüsselbein is genau an der stelle ab wo die hartschale von deinem teil saß. Aber ohne rückenschutz fahre ich nur ungern.

Bin selber schuld, wie kann an auch so doof sein.

Danke nochmal a Propper und Kompostman fürs heimfahren und Alex für die geliehene protektion ;-)

Chris


----------



## heyho (14. November 2009)

Leute, war nen super Tag! Danke für die nette Betreuung der Newbies 
Bis auf die Verletzungen...
@Schreiner: gute Besserung! Ein zweiter Chris aus Koblenz hat sich im Dh2 irgendwas am Arm getan. Aber es war wohl ne Nummer harmloser als bei dir.


----------



## der-gute (14. November 2009)

@Schreiner:
habs grade schon vom Komposter via Skype gehört
dann mal gute Besserung
und was lehrt uns das?!
Nie das eigene Jacket vergessen
uuuuups, hab noch gar keins


----------



## Schreiner (14. November 2009)

es gibt tage da gewinnt man und tage da verliert man und es gibt tage wie heute 

was solls, schlüsselbein heilt normal recht schnell und gut, surf seid zwei stunden und sollte demnächst als assistenstarzt durchgehen


----------



## bergamontracer (15. November 2009)

also leute ,
ich bin der zweite ausfall... war in neuenbürg im krankenhaus , elle angerissen!
2 wochen gibsschiene. danke nochmal an heyho und alex fürs bike tragen.

da war ich wohl selbst schuld, schade...


----------



## heat (15. November 2009)

Jop, war echt geil! Der Regen war dann auch nicht so schlimm, bis dahin sind wa ja oft genug runter gekommen! DH1 ging echt gut, super gelaufen, hat viel Spass gemacht. Das nächstemal sind wir sicherlich auch wieder da! 

Und gute Besserung an euch beide!


----------



## Schreiner (15. November 2009)

bergamontracer schrieb:


> also leute ,
> ich bin der zweite ausfall... war in neuenbürg im krankenhaus , elle angerissen!
> 2 wochen gibsschiene. danke nochmal an heyho und alex fürs bike tragen.
> 
> da war ich wohl selbst schuld, schade...



da hätten wir beide ja ein treffen in neuenbürg machen können.

Die Ärztin war aber doch super nett


----------



## Deinachbar (15. November 2009)

Helf doch gern
@Kompostman und Proper,Danke für die guten Tipps und Umsetzung,Yeah Gangbang und Fels hab ich raus 
@Schreiner und Bergamontracer,So so 
Ihr 2 habt also auch noch nen riesen Spaß im Krankenhaus gehabt,Wie?!

Ja nochmals gute Besserung und schade das Ihr heut nicht mitfahrn konntet;cya Next!!
Greetz Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (15. November 2009)

gang bang wollte ich doch heute auch machen  dann eben gleich anfang 2010


----------



## der-gute (16. November 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> #n und sollte demnächst als assistenstarzt durchgehen



wann soll ich die Prüfung abnehmen?

;-)


----------



## Kompostman (16. November 2009)

Moin!

Als erstes Chris & Chris  gute Besserung!
Ansonsten war es mal wieder ein sehr, sehr feines Wochenende!

Shuttle und Wetter gut. 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## mr proper (16. November 2009)

Bin heut früh auch pünktlich 4.00Uhr in Berlin eingeflogen
War ein super We hat, mir richtig laune gemacht und die Strecke ging am 2.Tag richtig geil. Solch kleine Ausflüge haben mir dies Jahr echt gefehlt.
Danke an alle die da waren die Stimmung war auch wieder mal sehr herzallerliebst. Freu mich immer wieder so geile Leute kenne lernen zu können. Hab noch Zeuch im Auto von dem Jungspund mit dem Morewood und den obercoolsten Eltern, und Schreiner bekommt noch Geld von mir hab mich sozusagen wieder erfolgreichst durchgeschnorrt

Die Strecke is mahl sehr pornös, denke ich war bestimmt nich das letzte mahl bei euch. Hab wieder wirklich viel gelernt.
Hoffe das alle Verletzungen schnell und problemlos heilen und es vor allem nich all zu viel stress mit den Frauen gibt. Nee eigentlich is zweiteres gelogen find man solte einfach nich solch gefährliche Sachen machen, und das nächste mal treffen wir uns lieber zum Schach.
Ich nehm die Teile in Verwahrung.

Allso hoff man sieht sich so schnell wie möglich wieder.


----------



## bergamontracer (16. November 2009)

das waren echt nette mädels im krankenhaus...
aber bei so viel besserungswünschen werden Schreiner und ich wohl schnell wieder fit.
der samstag war echt fein die erste halbe stunde. haha naja das nächste mal eben


----------



## Schreiner (16. November 2009)

Ich komme eben vom doc.

Lass mir am Freitag kurz ne platte drüber schrauben dann gehts schneller und heilt sauberer is insgesamt doch ein bisschen arg verschoben.

in sechs wochen sollte ich wieder sturzfähig sein meinte der chirug eben zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (16. November 2009)

hey leute,
also interpretier ich aus dem geschreibsel richtig, dass der bahnersatzverkehr gut läuft? dann muss ich sonntag doch glatt ma wieder wildbad anpeilen, kommen dann vermutlich mit kameramann


----------



## Kompostman (16. November 2009)

Dann ruf mal lieber die Charlotte an, bzw schau kurz vorher auf der Homepage nach, weil es je nach Wetter mit dem Shuttle läuft. Der reguläre Ersatzverkehr nimmt ja keine Biker mit.
Wärst du mal am letzten WE da gewesen, als Proper seinen Pudel Gassi geführt hat.....

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Marina (17. November 2009)

da konnt ich nüch 
haja stimmt, die bahn fährt erst ab montag wieder, gell?


----------



## Kompostman (18. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung, guck mal auf der Seite von der Stadt.
Ich sitze gerade am Gardasee und daher ist das gerade zweitrangig ;-)

Gruß an alle daheim gebliebenen. 

Alex


----------



## heyho (18. November 2009)

"sitzen"? ich hoffe du fährst auch mal ne Tour 

Wetter ist ja super grad, ist jemand am Samstag im Park?


----------



## heat (18. November 2009)

wollt auch grade fragen wie es aussieht mit am we nach wildbad. Mir ists relativ gleich ob Sa oder So. Einen von beiden werde ich sicher am Start sein!


----------



## BigMountain86 (18. November 2009)

nu ja, mal schaun wie das wetter am we wird...und wie fit ich sonntag morgen bin


----------



## beat (18. November 2009)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, guck mal auf der Seite von der Stadt.
> Ich sitze gerade am Gardasee und daher ist das gerade zweitrangig ;-)
> 
> Gruß an alle daheim gebliebenen.
> ...



Ja ja, Alex! Schön die anderen neidisch machen... 

Seit heute früh lacht die Sonne über Stuttgart wie schon länger nicht mehr, und gestern hatten wir hier 18 Grad. Soweit sich das von hier aus beurteilen lässt kann da der Gardasee gerade einfach nicht mithalten! 

PS: Die 901 gehen jetzt übrigens weg wie warme Semmeln!


----------



## heat (18. November 2009)

also wetter soll am we eigentlich so bleiben. denke das passt.


----------



## Freerider69 (18. November 2009)

So Guten Abend!
Ich würde am Sonntag nach Wildbad gehn, is da jemand von euch oben?

...des Wetter soll ja gut bleiben!

RIDE ON....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heat (19. November 2009)

Jo Moritz! Passt alles! 

Also Jungens, mir sin am Sonntag oben!
Bis dann!


----------



## Deinachbar (20. November 2009)

Hallo Jungz+Mädels
Ich habe schlechte Neuigkeiten 
*Dieses Wochenende fährt Kein Shuttle*
Habe soeben die Info bekommen!!
Ist echt schade,aber naja kann man nix machen!
Wenn nächstes Wochenende ein Shuttle fährt können Wirs rechtzeitig auf der HP vom Bikepark lesen!


----------



## heyho (20. November 2009)

schade, bei dem super Wetter!


----------



## heat (21. November 2009)

Ich krieg dir Krise! Wildbad zu, in der Pfalz Kalmit gesperrt wegen Marathon oder sowas. Lauter so nen scheiss ey! Woaaaarrrr!!! Muss ich mir was einfallen lassen!


----------



## Kompostman (21. November 2009)

Das ist ja Schade! Bin gestern Nacht erst zurückgekommen.  Hatte auch noch überlegt am So zu kommen. Schade drum! 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## slayerrider (21. November 2009)

Kann man nicht mit der Bergbahn fahren???


----------



## funbiker9 (21. November 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Kann man nicht mit der Bergbahn fahren???



Nein man muß momentan hoch schieben. Macht KEINEN Spaß.


----------



## slayerrider (21. November 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Nein man muß momentan hoch schieben. Macht KEINEN Spaß.


ich war gerade auf der Homepage, da habe ich dann die Antwort gefunden.
Aber warum gibt es kein Shuttle?


----------



## funbiker9 (21. November 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ich war gerade auf der Homepage, da habe ich dann die Antwort gefunden.
> Aber warum gibt es kein Shuttle?



Anscheinend zu wenig Leute, daß es sich lohnen würde extra für jene einen Shuttle zu organisieren...Naja, bald fährt ja die Bergbahn wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (21. November 2009)

toll, wir wären so mit 2/3 Leuten gekommen.


----------



## heat (22. November 2009)

Die haben das letztemal schon gemeint das sie Probleme mit ihrem Bus haben und den noch grade vorm Wochenende repariert bekommen haben. Denke das die Kiste das ganze einfach nicht überlebt hat und wieder im Arsch ist!


----------



## Deinachbar (22. November 2009)

Ja soviel Ich weiß gabs Probleme mit dem weißen Flitzer das er nicht fahren konnte.
Wenns nächstes WE klappt vom Wetter und nem Shuttle Ich bin dabei!
Wer würde sich mit anschließen??


----------



## heat (22. November 2009)

Weiss noch nicht was am WE geht. Muss mal schauen, wäre auf jeden am Start, haben aber nen sau geiles neues Trail in der Pfalz. Vll machen wir Fotosession oder so. Mal sehen. Ich schau aber auf jedenfall hier nochmal rein und geb bescheid!


----------



## Schreiner (23. November 2009)

Ab Januar Februar bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.

Wurde Heute morgen entlassen habe am freitag ne Platte und sieben schrauben ans Schlüsselbein bekommen. War wohl nicht nureinmal durch.

NAJA fühlt sich gut an muss noch bissel langsam tun aber in drei wochen sollte ich wieder touren fahren.

Viel spaß die nächsten Wochen in BW


----------



## heat (23. November 2009)

Danke und dir weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (23. November 2009)

Gute Besserung Chris! 
Leatt Brace war gut, hab jetzt auch eins! Ich melde mich mal zum We hin bei dir. 

Am 12/13 Dez werde ich wohl in Wildbad sein. Es sei denn, es liegt schon genug Schnee...


----------



## Marina (24. November 2009)

na zu nem fotoshooting schließen wir uns doch mit einem modell und einem fotografen an


----------



## Deinachbar (27. November 2009)

Hey Freunde
Gute Nachricht!!
*Die Bergbahn ist ab morgen wieder in Betrieb,also nix wie her mit Euch!!*
Bin morgen da!!!


----------



## heyho (27. November 2009)

Hey deinachbar, ich käme morgen auch mal wieder zum Park.
Wollen wir uns um 10 auf dem Bergparkplatz treffen?


----------



## mompere (27. November 2009)

Am Sonntag ein paar Leute da?
Hätte bock auf ein paar Herbstshots aus Wiba.


----------



## Deinachbar (27. November 2009)

Ich kom dann aufen Parkplatz,werd schauen das Ich mit der Bahn um 10 hoch fahr!
Der erste wartet!! 
Also wenns Wetter mitspielt und paar Leutz dazu stoßen,würd Ich mich eventuell auch am Sonntag blicken lassen.


----------



## trailraider (27. November 2009)

yes, ich fahr sonntag mit einem kumpel hin, ride on!


----------



## heat (28. November 2009)

also wir sind dieses wochenende nicht dabei!


----------



## Deleted 115359 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ist jemand am 6.12. in Wiba zum fotografieren/fahren?

Greetz Paddy


----------



## mompere (2. Dezember 2009)

Werd auf jeden dabei sein wenns dabei bleibt dass ihr zu dritt kommt.

Hätt nix dagegen wenn sich nochn paar stylische Biker dazugesellen, auf gehts oder wollt ihr zuhause bleiben falls der Nikolaus kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

